
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (April 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; nifty console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
mstanleys
Senior Front End Developer: SEC $120,000 - $155,000 New York

We're building the SEC's next generation analytic platforms to keep our
markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come build state-of-the-art tools to
analyze big data within the High Frequency Trading arena. We do quantitative
analysis, machine learning, plus good old fashioned product development. At
the end of the day we are creating modern, elegant applications that help our
government be more efficient, effective, and modernized.

You are: A front end developer with solid experience using JS. You will own
the front end of the application and be focused on data visualization and
creating a GUI. While we don’t need a graphic designer, some design sense will
be a huge asset for creatively displaying data in clear and meaningful ways.
Your visualizations will be used to enforce the law on big firms trading
within the markets.

The development tools we are interested in are: D3, Highcharts, React, Node,
Angular2, Typescript, and any others that you may bring to the table. The
ability to learn is more valuable than being a pro in all the tools from the
get go, but familiarity with them is helpful. Any additional languages/tools,
such as Python, C/C++, KDB+ are wholly welcome.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and finance
people.

It doesn't matter if you know our stack or not, if you love to learn you'll
fit right in. For more information, or to apply, email Michael Suswal at
suswalm (at)sec(dot)gov

~~~
personjerry
Do applicants need security clearance? (i.e. could a Canadian citizen apply?)

~~~
mstanleys
The position does require a security clearance, but we will take you through
that process. As far as foreign nationals go, we have quite the international
team here. Clearance requires a candidate to have lived in the US for the past
three years, however.

------
benblair
Senior Chatbot Engineer | [https://catalytic.com](https://catalytic.com) |
Chicago, IL | Fulltime | $100K - $120+K

We’re on a mission to elevate team operations. We are building Pushbot, a
platform for business processes. We believe that the time has come to set
aside misfit, clunky, and legacy solutions. It’s time to embrace the modern
era of cloud computing, conversational UI, bots, mobility, machine learning,
and beautifully-designed, user-centric interfaces.

We're looking for a senior-level engineer to lead development of our
conversational interface to Pushbot. You will own the conversation engine that
allows our customers to chat with Pushbot via email, Slack, HipChat, SMS,
WeChat, etc. Your mission will be to ensure that users love interacting with
Pushbot using natural, intuitive language. We have a working prototype in
place for our pilot customers, so your focus will be on creating a solid
foundation for us to build on.

Why Catalytic:

* We're solving a ubiquitous but unsexy problem

* Small team of well-funded technologist veterans w/ exits $1B+

* Team's worked together before

* Modern stack: Node.js, AWS Lambda, API Gateway, DynamoDB, ElasticSearch and others

* Good docs, extensive test coverage, automated deploys :)

[https://angel.co/catalytic/jobs/122467-senior-chatbot-
engine...](https://angel.co/catalytic/jobs/122467-senior-chatbot-engineer)

or email me ben@catalytic.com

------
martinshen
Smartcar | SF Bay | Full-time | Backend Full Stack Developer

I joined Smartcar a few months ago as Head of BD. When I was looking for my
next job, I thought of industries that were going to be very interesting in
the next 5 years: VR, insurance, transportation and eSports. Smartcar falls
under transportation and touches insurance; these are two massive industries
ripe for disruption. Transportation is nearly 10% of US GDP.

Smartcar is building the universal API for the car. We enable developers from
their dorm room to multi-billion dollar businesses to build custom
applications for cars. For example: developers using our platform can create a
service that automatically fuels up a driver's car without the driver even
having to know by accessing the telematics in the vehicle.

We're a well funded startup with a 5 person team hailing from Google and
LinkedIn looking to add 2 more. Your voice will be heard and you will
determine the company’s future technical roadmap.

You will be an excellent generalist who is skilled at multitasking and
performs a number of duties, including, but not limited to: \- Designing the
first ever API for cars. \- Building secure and scalable web and API backends.
\- Integrating with testing, coverage and deployment pipelines. \- Designing
SQL database schemas, as well as managing backups and migrations. \-
Instrumenting metrics for tracking API usage. \- Working with Node.js,
Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

$90K to $120K + up to 1.0% equity

Interested? email me at Martin@Smartcar.com or call me at 415 404 5650

------
eddwin
Cvent Inc, [http://www.cvent.com](http://www.cvent.com) / ONSITE (McLean VA,
Austin TX, Atlanta GA) / VISA sponsorship available

We have hired a few from this thread, and excited to try again!

Who we need:

\- Software Developers & Architects (Austin, TX or McLean, VA); $100K-$150K

\- DevOps Engineers (Austin, TX or McLean, VA); $90K-110K

\- Quality Engineers & Testers (Austin, Atlanta, or McLean); $80K-$100K

\- Security Architects & Engineers (McLean, VA); $100K-$160K

\- UX Designers & UI Developers (Anywhere); $85K-$130K

Technologies we use: ReactJS, Angular, Docker, languages of your choice,
CouchDB, Redis, AWS, Chef, Elastic

Cvent is the leading SaaS product company delivering web/mobile products for
the event, hospitality, and ticketing industries through the cloud. We have
experienced consistent 25-30% growth YoY, and were recently highlighted in
Fortune magazine ([http://for.tn/1JeA6lB](http://for.tn/1JeA6lB)). Publicly
traded as of 2013 (NYSE: CVT), we now have 1,900 employees across 8 cities
worldwide.

We are big proponents of open source technologies, adopting cutting edge
tools, and promoting from within to tackle our biggest challenges in scaling
and automating complex solutions.

Excellent benefits, great office culture, and equity packages for every
employee. The salaries mentioned above are flexible for the right individuals.

Interested? Please email eyoon@cvent.com, and include "HN Response" in your
subject.

------
yayalice
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime onsite only

Software Engineer | $125-175k

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and we're still
hiring for the following roles: devops/platform engineer, engineers with
security expertise and voip experts.

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/Node/GoLang/Docker) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices)

\- We're super early (~25 people), but well-funded with an experienced
founding team of B2B serial entrepreneurs

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I'm an engineer at Gladly (FKA Sagan) and enjoying it a lot! Feel free to
email me with questions (alice@gladly.com), or check out
[http://gladly.com/#hiring](http://gladly.com/#hiring)

------
moxie
Open Whisper Systems • San Francisco • Full Time • ONSITE

Open Whisper Systems is making private communication simple. Our technology is
used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we produce is open
source. What it's like to work with us:
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/)

• iOS Developer -- Someone intimately familiar with iOS development and
internals, who has an appreciation for the craft of software development and
experience with making decisions that result in great products. No experience
with cryptography necessary, just solid experience developing for iOS and an
eye for good design.

• Android Developer -- Is the pleasure center of your brain directly wired to
the experience of a slick UX or a nice animation? Do you hunt down memory
leaks and StrictMode violations for fun? We're looking for someone with deep
knowledge of the Android framework and an equally strong intuition for pairing
beautiful app experiences with beautiful code. You'll be the architect of
major features, making your code available to the world. You don't need to be
a security expert; it's knowing how to make complicated systems simple to use
that's at the heart of what we do.

See more at
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/),
or send us a note at workwithus@whispersystems.org

~~~
rev_bird
I'm not affiliated with this company at all, but I think it's worth pointing
out that Open Whisper Systems is the nonprofit responsible for Signal, the
"Snowden-approved crypto app."[1] No idea what it'd be like to work there, but
they're solving important modern problems regarding privacy online and it's
only kind of alluded to in the listing itself. Could be really cool.

[1] [http://www.wired.com/2015/11/signals-snowden-approved-
phone-...](http://www.wired.com/2015/11/signals-snowden-approved-phone-crypto-
app-comes-to-android/)

------
prepscholar
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale.

We also have a large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to
our free tools and articles. We believe we have a major advantage over other
companies in our space because of our technology-centered and analytical
approach to education.

We're profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer
working on products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack:

* Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers)

------
snewman
Scalyr | SF Mid-Peninsula (ONSITE)

DevOps Evangelist: $130-180K, >=0.5% equity

Online Marketing Manager: >=$100K, >=0.2% equity

At Scalyr, we've built a log analysis and ops visibility tool that our users
rave about, because it smashes expectations for performance and ease of use.
Now it's time to spread the word. We offer the equity, influence, and fun of
an early-stage company, with stability, great pay, and a low-stress culture.
We have great backers, strong traction, and an 11-digit target market. I've
built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can
honestly say this is my favorite so far.

DevOps Evangelist: if you're passionate about enlightened server operations,
appreciate good tools, and would like the chance to bring a great tool to
great customers, we should talk. We've had success with meaty posts like
[https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-
of-s...](https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-of-s..). and
[http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/](http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/).
Join us and you'll have the chance to write meaningful articles, engage with
fellow engineers, and spread the word on a great product. If you have an
engineering background, experience in operations, and a love of communicating,
drop me a line!

Online Marketing Manager: a hands-on, execution-focused opportunity to put
your SEO, SEM, email, and analytical abilities to great use. You'll work on
growing inbound traffic through both organic and paid channels. That means
oversight of our SEO (from content marketing and distribution to keyword
analysis, link building, and more), our paid campaigns (Facebook, Twitter,
Adwords, etc.), and our email drip campaigns. You should be equally
comfortable both building and analyzing your work and not afraid to experiment
and iterate.

If either of these roles sound good - drop me a line! steve@scalyr.com

------
JesseAldridge
GigWalk | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

$110 - $145K + Equity

Gigwalk is hiring backend Python developers. I've been here around four months
and am pretty happy.

We provide software that matches companies looking for short-term contractors
with people willing to do those jobs.

We just switched to a new, much more profitable business model and are
starting to see some pretty exciting hockey stick growth.

Some of the tools we use include: Python, Postgres, AWS, Mongo, ElasticSearch,
NodeJS, NewRelic, GitHub, and Slack.

Email me at JesseAldridge@gmail.com if you want to know more.

------
obiefernandez
2U | NYC | ONSITE OR REMOTE OK | Various Positions

2U is a leader in online post-graduate education. We are the engine behind
master's degrees from the likes of Yale, Georgetown, UCLA and more.

We have a craftsmanship focused engineering group that practices extreme
programming. Technologies include Python, Node, Ruby, Clojure and more.

Senior Engineer position: [https://careers-2u.icims.com/jobs/3450/engineering-
iv/job](https://careers-2u.icims.com/jobs/3450/engineering-iv/job) $125-150k
base plus generous bonus and equity

Director of Engineering: [https://careers-2u.icims.com/jobs/3266/director-of-
engineeri...](https://careers-2u.icims.com/jobs/3266/director-of-
engineering/job) $125-150+k base plus generous bonus and equity

~~~
dmtroyer
Is the Engineer II position remote ok?

------
bessieweiss
Cloud Academy | Multiple Positions| San Francisco, CA / Mendrisio, Switzerland
| Full Time | On-Site/Remote | Salary $80-140k for all below dependent on
location and experience

At Cloud Academy, we‘re builders. Learning new technology is just as exciting
for us as building it. We do this through utilizing and developing cutting-
edge technology and empowering students, developers, engineers and companies
to build and grow products with robust and constantly updated cloud skills.
Now is your chance to join our talented team that delivers unparalleled
educational content to developers worldwide.

Content Development positions: Onsite or remote, EU/US (must be qualified to
work in US if based here). Head of Azure Strategy:
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/230998](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/230998)
Head of DevOps Strategy:
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/226323](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/226323)
Head of Google Cloud Strategy:
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/231095](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/231095)

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE | full-time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 200k+ content producers. We use this index to power
our transparent freelancer marketplace. We supply all engineers with Macbook
Pros, standing desks and quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and
low cost of living in Phoenix (or wherever you live)!

Hiring:

* Senior Front-End Software Engineer ($100-130k)

* Front-End Software Engineer ($70-$100k)

[https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/)

[https://clearvoice.workable.com/](https://clearvoice.workable.com/)

------
avolkovi
Cerego | SF SOMA | Full-time Full Stack Engineer | $100k - $130k

Cerego helps people learn faster, remember longer, and quantify what they
know. We build software and APIs that make a real difference in the world: we
help people study less but learn more. We have an incredibly impressive suite
of partners, from leading publishers (Cengage, Elsevier, McGraw-Hill) to
online course providers (edX) to innovative institutions (ASU) and foundations
(The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation).

We're not just another "adaptive learning" startup: our products are based on
proven research, and learning science affects everything we do. We're also not
really a startup: we've run a successful business using our technology in
Japan and Brazil for years, and we have a business model and partners already.

Our stack is Rails/Angular/Percona MySQL/AWS

Please check us out at cerego.com and if you'd like to work with us we'd love
to hear from you at jobs@cerego.com

------
timols
Aconex | San Francisco, CA USA, Melbourne, Australia| Full-time | Senior
Software Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE | $135k+

Aconex is a highly profitable project collaboration company with most of the
worlds largest construction companies as customers. We are to construction
projects what Atlassian is to software projects.

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring a new product to market with a strong financial aspect. Our stack is
based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of different
technologies at play - Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc.

To begin with, you'll be working with Java 8 (using Dropwizard), Angular,
Typescript as well as many other tools. Love to chat stack, so if you're
interested - reach out!

Technology choice is open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.aconex.com](https://www.aconex.com)

If you're interested, email me at tolshansky(at )aconex( dot)com

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge backed Series A startup that builds a
lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that
takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs.
We can literally run queries orders of magnitude faster than other systems and
since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the result sets
with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) for
an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and data visualization background.

We’re a growing Series A company (20 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$170K /
0.2+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about quality, system automation, creating an amazing
user experience or one of a variety of open positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and please also send a feature request to
brittanyd@apple.com.

------
benigeri
Nootrobox - [http://nootrobox.com](http://nootrobox.com) \- San Francisco, CA
- ONSITE

Nootrobox is the world’s leading nootropics and biohacking company. Our
mission is to enable and productize human enhancement.

Our team of 6 consists of Stanford, MIT, Google, and Y-Combinator alums. Four
of us have Stanford and MIT CS degrees, two of us are working on MD/PhD’s at
Harvard and Emory, and we raised $2.5MM+ from Andreessen Horowitz and
operators like Marissa Mayer and Mark Pincus. We're all biohackers and do at
least 36-hour fasts every week.

We're a very early stage startup, generating a multi-million revenue run rate,
and are already profitable—that's rare. We just launched GO CUBES Chewable
Coffee, and it's a hit. They sold out on Amazon in 4 days!
[http://gocub.es](http://gocub.es)

We’re looking for engineers, designers, and other great people to join our
small but strong team. Our tech stack is modern and includes Ruby on Rails,
React and Swift. We offer competitive compensation and generous equity.

Email paul@nootrobox.com with your favorite biohack to let us know you’re
interested.

------
zachwill
Portland Trail Blazers | Portland, OR | Full-time | On-site

Our analytics staff is looking to hire a full-time programmer to work in the
front office (on the basketball side). We are primarily looking for a
generalist that mostly feels comfortable on the web/database side of things,
but is also interested in mobile. Feel free to reach out via email (analytics
AT trailblazers DOT com)

Essential Functions:

    
    
        *	Develop basketball applications for use by the front office and coaching staff
        *	Maintain and support existing basketball applications
        *	Other duties as assigned
    

Qualifications:

    
    
        *	Demonstrated web development experience (PHP/Python/Ruby)
        *	Experience working with relational databases (SQL)
        *	Ability to use version control (Git, Subversion, etc.)
        *	Ability to work in Mac OS X and Linux environments
        *	Familiarity with JavaScript/AJAX
        *	Experience developing iOS applications, preferred
        *	Experience designing APIs and visualizations, preferred
        *	Familiarity with advanced basketball statistics, preferred
        *	Collaborate with the team, and also possess the ability to work autonomously
        *	Demonstrated high standards of confidentiality
        *	Excellent interpersonal, communication, and organization skills
        *	Ability to work flexible and longer days, including nights and weekends

------
jdubie
Ladder | [https://www.ladderlife.com](https://www.ladderlife.com) | Menlo
Park, CA | Relocation | ONSITE

React, Docker, Clojure, ClojureScript, om.next, Datomic, AWS, Buck Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital and sells directly to consumers.

We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love building things
and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a huge slow moving
industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source
[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at jack@ladderlife.com

~~~
fessguid
Hi,

Funny that your stack exactly matches what I'm doing currently on my own. I
wonder - how do you build Clojure(Script) using Buck? Mind share a bit of
details?

Thanks

~~~
NightMKoder
Hey,

I've been working on the CLJ(S) build system at Ladder. We use Buck to AOT
compile clojure & clojurescript. The approach varies a little for the two.

For clojure, we set up the proper classpath based on the deps & run clojure's
compile primitive. This part isn't too hard. We use a genrule macro to get the
classpath of a java_* rule ($(classpath //:foo)), and then we symlink the
sources into $TMP/srcs in the right layout. For better performance we actually
AOT the third party dependencies as separate rules. That way when we AOT our
code, we only get .class files only for our code.

For CLJS the story is a bit more complicated. The CLJS compiler doesn't
natively support partial compilation. We ended up hacking the clojurescript
compiler to dump the intermediate state as part of the build output. This
isn't novel though - the compiler already dumps .cache.edn files with the same
information. Once we have that, to compile dependent rules, we inject that
state into the compiler before compilation.

Other than the hack, CLJS compilation is like CLJ compilation. We compile
third party deps as separate rules and use their namespace caches to compile
dependent rules. The hard part is getting this to be fast - the cljs compiler
isn't fast to boot. To help with start time, we developed a little clojure
class that lets us inject a ClassLoader into a running clojure process. It
properly manages both loading and unloading of clojure namespaces. We then use
that as part of a worker_tool rule
([https://buckbuild.com/rule/worker_tool.html](https://buckbuild.com/rule/worker_tool.html))
to keep a warm compiler for the entire build (in a similar spirit to Boot's
"pods"). We're hoping to open-source what we're calling PersistentClj
separately.

As with all things novel, this is a bit experimental right now. We only
recently started using buck for development. Moving production over is the
next big step. There's still a long way to replacing figwheel usage, but we're
going to try to do it. The biggest roadblock there is time - our priority is
always on our product.

We are definitely planning on opening this up once we've proven it out, so
stay tuned. Or even better, come help us build it :)

Mike

------
cmorales954
University of Florida / UF Health | Gainesville, Fl | Full-time (full
benefits) | $70-76k

Web Developer (back-end)

Looking for a web programmer to join our full-service web team. We maintain
many of the public and internal websites and web applications for our non-
profit university and hospital system.

Ideally speaking, you will have excellent PHP skills, are easy-going but
driven to make great things, and play nice with others in the sand box. Icing
is having experience working with open source CMS' like WP and Drupal, excited
about the future of JS frameworks, and really enjoying solving random
problems.

[http://explore.jobs.ufl.edu/cw/en-us/job/495547/web-
develope...](http://explore.jobs.ufl.edu/cw/en-us/job/495547/web-developer)

------
aguynamedben
First Round Capital | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're hiring for 2 positions on a small engineering team that works in seed
stage venture capital.

Full-Stack Software Engineer - [https://medium.com/@firstround/full-stack-
software-engineer-...](https://medium.com/@firstround/full-stack-software-
engineer-910d5139302e#.14pm0ms2y)

Product Manager - [https://medium.com/@firstround/looking-for-a-product-
manager...](https://medium.com/@firstround/looking-for-a-product-manager-
befd109ba4b0#.ge7jkj36u)

Our tools are used every day by founders, CEOs, VC partners, and leaders at
startups. Engineering at First Round provides a unique opportunity to get a
look at how VC works from the inside while building products around
interesting startup-focused business problems. We code in Ruby on Rails,
including myself who leads the team. It's a small team (2 engineers) so you'd
have a huge impact on what we do.

If interested, feel free to email me directly ben at first round dot com.

------
ashchristopher
Wave | Toronto, Canada | Fulltime

Wave is a top Toronto startup backed by amazing Silicon Valley investors
($42million USD raised). We build an ecosystem of back-office applications
(like invoicing+payments, accounting, payroll, etc) for startups and small
businesses. We currently have openings on our mobile team.

    
    
      At Wave you will:
        * Develop for both Android and iOS mobile devices.
        * Develop the standards and tools that will shape how Wave builds mobile products now and in the future
        * Write clear, concise, elegant, and well-tested code in Java, Objective C, and cross-platform languages / tools.
        * Work as part of a small, agile, integrated product team that’s focused on continual improvement of their skills and helping each other learn new things.
        * Face exciting, out of the box challenges day in, day out.
    

Build something that will make lives of real business owners easier.

    
    
      What we offer:
        * Top tier compensation
        * Mentorship and career development
        * Unlimited snacks and beverages
        * Vibrant neighbourhood, ping pong, Xbox, rooftop patio, BBQ parties, and game nights
    
      In the press:
        * http://betakit.com/wave-raises-6-7-million-from-bdc-capital-as-it-works-to-enter-the-lending-space/
    

Apply here: [https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/) and mention Hacker News in
the submission!

------
late2part
Crowdstrike | Irvine, Sunnyvale, Seattle, DC, Remote | Fulltime | ONSITE or
REMOTE | [http://www.crowdstrike.com/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/)

Crowdstrike Stops Breaches.

We're hiring software and devops engineers to take the lead on automating our
software and systems. Give us a shout if you're interested in the following
areas, with other information listed at
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

    
    
      * Cassandra/Elastic/Spark/Splunk Scaling and Automation
      * Chef/Python/AWS/Openstack Scaling and Automation
      * Public, Private, Hybrid Cloud and Datacenter Growth at Scale
      * Securing systems internally and externally with a focus on automation and visibility
    

This company doesn't hire devops positions, we have a real devops approach -
very egalitarian and enabling of engineers. There's tremendous mutual respect
and as a result, we get a lot of leading edge stuff done very efficiently.

Come join us! Reach out to Jodi Franco <jodi.franco@crowdstrike.com> or see us
at [http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/).
You're welcome to ping me at alan dot hannan at crowd strike dot com for any
questions. I manage a team here and enjoy my job and coworkers.

------
nichol4s
Surfly - Amsterdam, The Netherlands -
[https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com) [VISA]

We're looking for a frontend engineer that lives and breathes Javascript &
CSS. What we do goes far beyond regular web development. Our stack includes:
Redis, Varnish, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python, Javascript, C
and Lua.

What we offer:

    
    
      * Upto €65K + equity
      * Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      * Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      * Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      * We'll help with VISA and relocation
      * We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
    
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way. contact nicholas@surfly.com

~~~
radicalbyte
For non-NL residents you'll take home almost 65k after tax for 5 years. Rent
in Amsterdam is ~900 EUR per month and you're close to a major station.

Source: looking at a colleague's paysheet and getting angry that my first
employer refused to fill in the paperwork for me (costing me 40% of that for 5
years).

~~~
fakalaka
huh? 50k is not almost 65k (assuming you mean 30% ruling). Rent in Amsterdam
is also more than 900Euro, unless you mean sharing a room, a shitty flat
somewhere far from anything, or you know someone. I'd say 1300Eur is more
reasonable price for someone new in the city.

------
zgao
Senior Backend Developer (Haskell) | AlphaSheets | up to $150k (depends on
level of hire and equity tradeoff) + equity | Bay Area

We're building the future of spreadsheets: collaborative, programmable in
multiple languages, and highly extensible. We think spreadsheets haven't
reached their full potential as a general computing platform. We envision a
world where many more people are able to code thanks to the intuitive
interface of a spreadsheet, where non-technical and technical analysts can
share the same interface to data, and where everything from fully-featured
data analysis and visualization apps to new spreadsheet functions can be
shared, Google-Sheets style, on the AlphaSheets platform. We're an ambitious
company with plenty of runway.

Short video demo: [http://d.pr/i/jK28.gif](http://d.pr/i/jK28.gif)

If you're an opinionated functional programming proponent who hacks in Scala,
Clojure, or Haskell in their free time, that's a great sign of a fit.
Experience is a plus, but not a must as long as you're really smart. Doesn't
matter if you don't know Haskell as long as you can learn. We have a
React/Flow/Haskell stack. We love seeking leverage through good architecture,
languages (Haskell!), frameworks, and tools.

You'll be joining a team of 4 MIT dropouts (among them, one owned a
multimillion-dollar Bitcoin mine in high school, two were USA Math Olympiad
winners, and one made ~$300k on stat-arb trading in high school).

Email me (Michael Gao, CEO) at michael (at) alphasheets (dot) com

------
mfoster
WalmartLabs - Clojure Developer. | SF | Remote (US Timezones) | H1B VISA

You can work on Clojure at quite a few companies, but rarely can you impact
millions of people at such a personal level. We're a small, flat team of
engineers building mission critical applications for Walmart Grocery. We work
with our own tools and make our own build-or-borrow decisions. Our culture is
a healthy mix of sharing and pushing each other to be better at our craft. We
use pull requests & code reviews liberally. We make refactoring time. We
deploy often, with a single line of code run from a REPL. Engineers on our
team are challenged to work through our full software stack and be part of our
product management. We believe that people are more engaged, fulfilled and
happy when they feel responsible for actually shipping their work.

Some aspects of our work that are important to us:

    
    
      - high performance distributed systems 
      - robust & well-factored codebases 
      - simple & fast deployments 
      - automating the hell out of operations 
      - thorough system test coverage 
      - managing our own development process and work backlog 
      - pair programming when it makes sense (locally and remotely) 
      - contributing back to the clojure & open source community 
    

What we do:

    
    
      - write all our production systems & tools in Clojure 
      - create and orchestrate massive distributed systems 
      - spin up web services for handling large volumes of data
    

For a glimpse behind the scenes, check out a talk we gave at Clojure/West last
year.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av9Xi6CNqq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av9Xi6CNqq4).

Does this sound like something you're into? Shoot me an email at
mfoster@walmartlabs.com

------
kronion
Predata | NYC | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.predata.com/](http://www.predata.com/) | jobs@predata.com |
$75K-130K + up to 1% equity

Predata builds tools for understanding political risk around the world. Our
platform allows strategic decision makers across the federal, financial, and
corporate sectors to collect and analyze open-source metadata signals (digital
conversations, web traffic) and process them to understand how they relate to
real-world geopolitical events.

Our leadership team has has successfully exited several ventures, and our CEO
was previously National Intelligence Officer for East Asia intelligence at the
CIA and Assistant Secretary of Defense for Asia at the Pentagon.

Our engineers often participate in client meetings and bring insights back to
the codebase. We value people who are lifelong learners, think originally, and
are interested in real-world problems. Finance experience is a plus.

Stack: \- Python, numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn, statsmodels \- Django,
Flask \- CoffeeScript, Mithril.js, D3 \- PostgreSQL, HDF5, Redis, bcolz,
ElasticSearch \- RabbitMQ, Selenium, PhantomJS \- Docker, AWS \- We're
pragmatic about using the right tool/language for the task at hand

 _Full Stack Engineer_

Help design and build new infrastructure and products. You'll be involved in
everything from designing data structures to scaling architecture to assessing
user experience. You care about security, testing, and deployment automation.

 _Data Engineer_

Work with data that has an impact on the real world. You'll help us ingest,
store, process, and query large data sets — this includes building ontologies,
designing data pipelines, and transforming data to make it more useful.

 _Frontend Engineer_

Work on complex visualizations that allow an analyst to go from high-level
overviews to deep-diving explorations. You've built complex frontend
applications, are passionate about information design, and know how to squeeze
performance out of layout engines.

~~~
baltcode
Do you require US citizenship?

------
jaybuff
Apple Inc | San Francisco, CA | Competitive Salary

Apple's CloudKit (part of iCloud) is hiring backend developers who have Linux
expertise and who are excited about Swift. Job is full time in San Francisco.

More info at
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=47424189&t=0&so=&lo=0*...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=47424189&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=47424189)

Email jaybuff@apple.com with [HackerNews Job] in the subject line.

------
cottonseed
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard - Cambridge/Boston, MA - ONSITE, VISA

We're a small team of software engineers, mathematicians and computational
biologists building scalable tools and methods for analyzing massive genomic
data. We're growing and looking to hire a software engineer. We use Scala,
Spark and the Apache big data stack, although we'll use whatever technology we
need to get the job done. More generally, we're interested in applying machine
learning to problems in biology. We organize the Models, Algorithms and
Inference seminar at the Broad Institute:

[http://www.broadinstitute.org/mia](http://www.broadinstitute.org/mia)

Roughly we're looking for someone with a solid CS background, at least a few
years of experience, a genuine excitement to learn new stuff and bonus if you
have a experience with any of: Java/Scala, distributed computing, Spark,
biology/genetics, statistics, machine learning.

Interested? Please apply here:

[https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/RTI.home?c=1131007&d=Exter...](https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/RTI.home?c=1131007&d=External&r=5000080683306)

Questions? Email me: cseed@broadinstitute.org

I posted before but we were still ramping up our hiring process. If you
emailed me and I didn't get back to you, I apologize. We still want to hear
from you. Please apply through the link above.

------
0cean
The Guestbook | West Hollywood, CA |
[https://theguestbook.com](https://theguestbook.com) |
[https://angel.co/theguestbook](https://angel.co/theguestbook) | Full-Time |
ONSITE

Mid Level Ruby on Rails / Full-Stack Engineer

Job Description

The Guestbook is growing rapidly and we’re looking to add a full-time, mid
level, Ruby on Rails Engineer, to work on-site, at our main office in West
Hollywood. You will be an integral member, and will be working with our CTO to
architect, design, and implement software for our business. We are well funded
and have full medical and offer options in the company.

What we think you’ll need to be successful:

\- BS/MS in Computer Science or equivalent experience and mastery in the
field. \- 2+ years experience building and shipping software. \- Preference
for working with a small Agile team. \- Good work ethics. You’re looking to
gain experience and knowledge as well educating others. \- Passionate about
building software. You keep up-to-date with current trends and practices in
web based software development.

And here’s the stack you will be working with:

\- Ruby on Rails ( 1+ years in professional experience required) \- HTML \-
CSS - scss \- Javascript - JQuery

To apply, send an your resume to michael@theguestbook.com, our CTO, along with
what you find interesting about The Guestbook and what you’ve done in the
past.

Thanks for you interest and we hope you’ll be part of our team!

~~~
0cean
Compensation:

Salary - $70K - $100K Equity - 0.0% - 0.1% in Options

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a couple roles: mobile dev (native iOS, Android), full-
stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js, NodeJS), and test
engineer (test automation framework management; mobile and web). We also hire
interns so please feel free to apply for that as well. Salary ranges based on
experience from $70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to alex.ehlke at tophat dot com.

------
DanielRibeiro
Square | San Francisco / NYC / Atlanta | ONSITE, VISA | Serverside apps,
client apps, hardware

Square is hiring talented software and hardware engineers to build products
that empower our sellers. We write software in a variety of languages -
Java/Ruby/Go on the server, Java/ObjC/Swift/Kotlin on clients,
ES5/ES6/CoffeeScript/Ember on web frontends, Python for ML model development,
and generally the right tool for the job.

My team is responsible for improving the signal of quality for shipping Square
Register. We work on building tools that improve mobile testing and mobile
developer efficiency in general (if this specifically interests you, feel free
to mail me directly at danielrb_at_squareup.com).

We are committed to building a diverse company and strongly welcome engineers
from all ranges of backgrounds.

Join us to build software that helps businesses run more efficiently, hardware
that enables sellers to affordably accept a wide variety of payment
instruments, and backend infrastructure that sews our company together and
enables our product development!

All of our eng openings can be accessed via our careers page at
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?role=Engineering](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?role=Engineering)
. More data about the products that you will be working on is available at
[https://squareup.com/](https://squareup.com/)

Square goes way beyond payment processing and is building services for
payroll, CRM, capital advances, and more.

~~~
yanganif
I am interested in the front-end position. Here is my portfolio site
[http://yangani.github.io/](http://yangani.github.io/), and linkedin
yangani.github.io. You can reach me at fyangani@gmail.com

------
beck5
ShareLaTeX/DataJoy | EU Time Zone | REMOTE | Open Source | front/full stack
devs or Ops/backend.

Help us create tools for scientists by building usable open-source research
tools.

We're looking for a remote full-time developer to join our team at ShareLaTeX
([https://www.sharelatex.com](https://www.sharelatex.com)) and DataJoy
([https://www.getdatajoy.com](https://www.getdatajoy.com)). ShareLaTeX is an
online LaTeX editor with over 750,000 registered users, and DataJoy is our new
app for online data analysis with Python and R.

You should be comfortable quickly learning new technologies and enthusiastic
about improving the efficiency of scientists and their tools. Our current
technology stack involves Node.js, MongoDB, Redis, Coffeescript, Angular.js,
and Docker, so experience in these is useful but not required. We’d rather see
that you have demonstrable interest in the problems we are solving, and that
you’ve created some great stuff in the past.

We realise people can't be experts in everything but as a small company you
will be exposed to all parts of the stack. However if you are much stronger on
the front end and usability or on infrastructure, with docker then that is
great.

Some reasons you'd enjoy working for us:

* Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of free software.

* We’re agile (with a lower case a). We test everything (unit and acceptance), we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we automate as much as possible.

* Working hours can be flexible to your needs.

* Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.

* We’re a bootstrapped & profitable company with no outside investors which means no crazy business pressures, code quality and user happiness comes first.

Send us an email: founders@sharelatex.com

------
wearhere
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | remote or onsite San Francisco |
[https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving, internationally distributed team looking for a
full-stack engineer to join us!

Mixmax's mission is to the reinvent the way professionals communicate for
work. We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that
brings the power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily
scheduling meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents,
and even interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google
Inbox, and just released an Electron-based native desktop application.
Already, we’re seeing phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and
tens of thousands of more businesses depending on us for their daily
communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, AWS, Electron.

Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s chat! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

------
sytse
REMOTE ONLY GitLab

We're hiring production engineers, developers, UX designers , and more.
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone is on an equal level. GitLab is a Ruby on
Rails project with over 1000 contributors.

~~~
jorgecastillo
>If you get in the contributors top 10 we’ll hire you (at least that is what
has happened so far).

I know I'd never get there but this sounds awesome.

~~~
sytse
:) there are multiple people that got in the top 10 before getting hired. It
is not impossible, a new hire got in the top 16 after two months of fulltime
work
[https://twitter.com/iamphill/status/715951107936268288](https://twitter.com/iamphill/status/715951107936268288)

Anyway, if you contribute to GitLab and apply we'll try to make it work, even
if you got only a few contributions.

------
ukd1
Rainforest QA | INTERATIONAL / US REMOTE | anywhere / SF | full-time |
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs)

Rainforest provides QA-as-a-service to customers from startups through to
large Enterprises. QA for continuous delivery. We're YC S12 and growing fast
and always working on interesting things; from ops-y type things (kvm /
proxies / etc) through to javascript (react) / design / iOS SDKs / etc. We're
hiring a bunch of roles - check out the current ones here
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs).

Russ / Co-founder / CTO

p.s. we're mostly ruby (rails / grape) / js (react + legacy backbone), a bunch
of go, some python (mainly data-related) and exploring some crystal / elixir.
DB wise, postgres / redis. Queue: SQS / QueueClassic. Team: 2 devs in SF + me,
plus ~13 remote (all over the place). Mostly running on Heroku, except the KVM
stuff which is on dedicated boxes.

------
joejk2
DEV-OPS ENGINEER -- TESLA -- PALO ALTO -- FULL-TIME

At Tesla, rapid, data-driven innovation is a way of life and we're not just
optimizing CTRs, we're optimizing miles per kWh and kWh per dollar.

We rely on data – lots and lots of data – to craft the software updates we
send to our cars (including new driver assistance and autopilot features), to
optimize the design of future platforms (e.g. Model X, Model 3), to detect
faults and provide proactive service, and to optimize load on the electrical
grid (Tesla Energy). We're committed to a future where data generated by
millions of cars, superchargers and stationary batteries on a daily basis is
analyzed and acted on to make our customers, our fleet of products, and our
business better and safer.

We're the small, expert team creating a new big data infrastructure for Tesla
fleet data, and we're looking for a highly skilled devops engineer to join us.
Every day, you will work alongside data scientists and data engineers on some
of the newest and most interesting big data problems in the world today. The
robust and elegant platform you help us build will be used daily by hundreds
of Tesla engineers to improve and enhance the functionality of our cars,
chargers, and batteries worldwide.

REQUIREMENTS * 4+ years building and maintaining distributed application
platforms * Automation with tools like Chef, Puppet or Ansible * Smart but
humble, with a bias for action

PLUS * Experience with Hadoop * Proficient in Java and Python * Working
knowledge of Linux, networking, storage, and virtualization * Experience
scaling through data-driven capacity planning * Experience setting up and
supporting continuous integration and deployment

Please send resume and code samples to jkwiatkowski at teslamotors dot com.

------
virincognito
Senior Software Engineer - Toronto, ON (ONSITE)

Opencare | Data-driven doctor recommendations
([https://www.opencare.com](https://www.opencare.com))

Opencare is on a mission to transform healthcare. We are building a data-
driven doctor recommendation engine. In other words, we use millions of data
points to connect you and your loved ones with healthcare providers who will
get you healthy, faster.

We're experienced founders and venture backed by top Silicon Valley VCs. We
also have considerable runway, and are already on the path to profitability.

We're based in downtown Toronto and pay competitively.

Looking for a smart, talented engineer who wants to join our 13-person team,
and make their mark on the industry. We offer a massive opportunity for
professional growth and ownership of a product that's used by hundreds of
thousands of users.

Connect with us here, we look at every single submission:
[http://careers.opencare.com/p/a36eb7dfd424-senior-
software-e...](http://careers.opencare.com/p/a36eb7dfd424-senior-software-
engineer)

------
0cean
The Guestbook | West Hollywood, CA |
[https://theguestbook.com](https://theguestbook.com) |
[https://angel.co/theguestbook](https://angel.co/theguestbook) | Full-Time |
ONSITE

Senior Level Ruby on Rails / Full-Stack Engineer

Job Description

The Guestbook is growing rapidly and we’re looking to add a full-time, senior
level, Ruby on Rails Engineer, to work on-site, at our main office in West
Hollywood. You will be an integral member, and will be working with our CTO to
architect, design, and implement software for our business. We are well funded
and have full medical and offer options in the company.

What we think you’ll need to be successful:

\- BS/MS in Computer Science or equivalent experience and mastery in the
field. \- 3+ years experience building and shipping software. \- Is well
articulate, and can explain design choices and has an understanding and
ability to design with UML. \- Preference for working with a small Agile team.
\- Good work ethics. You’re looking to gain experience and knowledge as well
educating others. \- Passionate about building software. You keep up-to-date
with current trends and practices in web based software development.

And here’s the stack you will be working with:

\- Ruby on Rails ( 3+ years in professional experience required) \- HTML \-
CSS - scss \- Javascript - JQuery \- Postgres \- AWS - Beanstalk / EC2 / RDS
\- Linux - Centos / Ubuntu

To apply, send an your resume to michael@theguestbook.com, our CTO, along with
what you find interesting about The Guestbook and what you’ve done in the
past.

Thanks for you interest and we hope you’ll be part of our team!

~~~
0cean
Compensation:

Salary - $100K - $150K Equity - 0.0% - 0.1% in Options

------
johnny313
Planetary Resources | Redmond, WA |
[http://www.planetaryresources.com/](http://www.planetaryresources.com/)

At Planetary Resources, our mission is to mine asteroids. Along the way, we
are building Ceres, an advanced Earth observation system.

Help us build a robust and reliable data pipeline extending from the images
collected by our satellites to a customer-ready product.

We are looking for someone with a mix of the following experience: Python,
GDAL, remote sensing imagery processing, API development, data visualization.
We work in a linux environment.

Email: jshriver@planetaryresources.com

[http://webconnect3.atango.com/CN_Frame.aspx?ID=planetaryreso...](http://webconnect3.atango.com/CN_Frame.aspx?ID=planetaryresources&SiteID=WebConnect&Group=planetaryresources&Key=CN&PostId=4a1ce06a-e25b-40d6-b798-51b98c14fa0e&CnId=&ApplyNewCan=0&PostNum=1062)

We are also hiring a Director of product, and mechanical, embedded, RF
communications and software engineers. Check us out if you are interested!

~~~
jharohit
Are there any product and engg. roles for non-US citizens?

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. Nearly all of the work we
do is open source.

We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.
[http://www.metabase.com/jobs/](http://www.metabase.com/jobs/)

Feel free to contact me directly with questions or resumes (email address in
my HN profile)

~~~
nonrecursive
You can also read more about the job at
[https://jobs.braveclojure.com/jobs/17592186045631/software-e...](https://jobs.braveclojure.com/jobs/17592186045631/software-
engineer-metabase)

------
omarish
LendingHome | San Francisco, CA & Columbus, OH | Full Time - Onsite

LendingHome is reimagining the mortgage process from the ground up based in
technology as a simple, fast, transparent marketplace for borrowers and
investors. We’re chasing the goal of being the best way to get a mortgage and
the best way to invest in them.

Our engineering team is 30 right now, 6 of which are ex-CTOs of previous
companies, so no level of experience or authority is too senior.

Open Positions:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/85149](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/85149)

\- Senior Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/123601](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/123601)

All careers:

[https://www.lendinghome.com/careers](https://www.lendinghome.com/careers)

Feel free to apply through the site, or message me omar+hn@lendinghome.com if
you have any questions.

------
mookerji

      Swift Navigation | SF | GPS Engineering
    
      Swift Navigation is looking for electrical, estimation, and infrastructure 
      engineers to work with us on open source (https://github.com/swift-nav/), 
      inch-accurate GPS receivers (H1B welcome). Questions? email 
      Buro (mookerji@swiftnav.com).
    
      + Integration engineers (hacking together hardware/software demos for new 
        applications, integrating UAV autopilots): 
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/41e1015c-0401-4066-a868-1c288b7115c6
    
      + Electrical and manufacturing engineers (electronics design and schematic 
        capture, ATE, production embedded programming, FPGA-based DSP, C, Python, 
        VHDL or Verilog): 
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/32be8077-d52f-4b24-8880-cc73366a200e
    
      + GPS and Estimation engineers (statistics, linear algebra, estimation/controls, 
        production programming, C, Python, R): 
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/2ce98a3b-10fd-468d-a200-6107e5157ebe
    
      Satellite navigation is a rich problem space! Our 26 (?) person group in 
      the Dogpatch neighborhood of San Francisco is spread across analog/RF/digital 
      hardware design, statistic/estimation/controls, functional programming, and web 
      infrastructure. Our work is highly interdisciplinary with an environment 
      emphasizing effective communication, collaboration, and inclusion with a 
      flexible working policy.

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 3/6/12 months TRAINEE/INTERNS

We maintain a group of trainees contributing to ongoing research projects and
prototyping things we are curious about. Most of our staff have been former
trainees and this is our preferred way of finding new colleagues. If you are
passionate about open-source and like one of our current topics, get in touch.

Current topics ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)):

    
    
       - Hack on our JavaScript Unhosted Social Network, key part of our officeJS suite
    
       - Contribute to Wendelin, our Python Big Data & Machine Learning platform
    
       - Hack in the Linux Kernel helping port the Babel protocol to Rina 
    
       - Tinker with a prototype of a Decentralized Web Cloud
    
       - Try prototyping a Web Version Control System
    
       - Try to use WebRTC to create a Web Mesh Network
    
       - Continue building our Google-Free NayuOS
    
       - Experiment with ERP5 and WebAssembly
    

About Nexedi: We are a small team from around the world (headquarters in
Lille, France) creating open-source software since 2001. We spend time on
client and research projects with ERP5 (enterprise software), SlapOS (Cloud
Hosting) and Wendelin (Big Data platform) being our main solutions around
which we provide services. We all work with Chromebooks, our offices are
paperless and we have no meetings = we mostly hack.

Apply To: jobs(at)nexedi.com

------
westernpixel
Sen.se - [https://sen.se](https://sen.se) | Paris, France | Full-time, on-site
| iOS and full-stack developers

Sen.se is focused on building second-generation connected objects, with the
platform and applications that make them really smart. After releasing Mother
& the motion cookies, we’re now working on the Peanuts, a family of easy-to-
use BLE sensors. We’re looking for: \- A full-stack developer to help build
the next generation of applications for the Peanuts. Our stack is mostly
python-based, with heavy use of Django, Rabbitmq, Mysql, Mongodb and Angularjs
on the front-end. \- An iOS developer, who would be working on the upcoming
Peanut app. We’re especially looking for people with experience connecting BLE
devices and working with REST APIs. An experience building an SDK is a big
bonus. We’re a relatively small team (12 people, of which 6 engineers),
working on all parts of the product, so you’d have the opportunity to take
part and learn about multiple aspects of the process. If this sounds like
something you’d like, please shoot us an email at jobs@sen.se, or see
[https://sen.se/about/jobs](https://sen.se/about/jobs) for more info.

------
BGCivis
Civis Analytics ([https://civisanalytics.com](https://civisanalytics.com)) -
Chicago, IL - Full-time - Onsite

What's so great about working at Civis Analytics?

Your code will make the world a better place. Don’t just experience the thrill
of solving interesting problems-- have the satisfaction of knowing that your
work makes a difference in the world.

You will learn. Our engineers and data scientists are the best and brightest
in their fields, and are eager to teach and learn from you.

Your work will be diverse. Every day we're learning and working on new,
cutting edge problems at the intersection of technology, data science, and
practical application.

We trust our staff. One of the perks of working with the best and brightest is
that you're given the trust you deserve. Yes, you will still have a manager
and deliverables, but creativity is given the room and respect it deserves.

Your voice can change the direction of a project. We strongly encourage our
engineers to participate in the brainstorming and prioritization process. We
don't want people that mindlessly program. We want your perspective and
experience.

Civis Analytics is hiring for software engineers and data scientists of all
levels and multiple disciplines, including DevOps, full-stack, NLP, and more.
See our open positions and apply at:
[https://civisanalytics.com/careers](https://civisanalytics.com/careers)

We're smart, fun, and a little bit weird. Does this sound like you?

------
denisnazarov
Mine - [http://mine.nyc](http://mine.nyc) \- New York, NY - Full Time/Part
Time/Consulting

Mine is building Mediachain, an open-source data network for media on top of
IPFS and the blockchain.

We are a small, ambitious team based in Brooklyn with recent backing from top-
tier VCs in New York and Silicon Valley.

More on Mediachain: [https://blog.mine.nyc/introducing-
mediachain-a696f8fd2035](https://blog.mine.nyc/introducing-
mediachain-a696f8fd2035)

Distributed Systems Engineer

A seasoned systems engineer with experience or interest in distributed,
decentralized, and peer-to-peer systems. An empathetic human being who
understands open data can’t thrive in an environment that isn’t healthy and
inclusive.

You should be comfortable confronting a massive problem and deciding, “I’ll
start here.” It’s the hardest part of a project like this and we’re still only
scratching the surface. We’d love to hear about any relevant experience you
have designing and iterating on large projects.

Location: NYC or Remote

[http://www.mine.nyc/jobs/](http://www.mine.nyc/jobs/)

hello@mine.nyc

[http://slack.mediachain.io/](http://slack.mediachain.io/)

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices.

It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the cloud and publish it
anywhere via API.

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors.

We are hiring for the following full time positions:

1\. Engineering Manager -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/213966](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/213966)

2\. Senior Rails/Ruby Developer -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/193878](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/193878)

3\. Marketing Designer -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/151891](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/151891)

4\. Head of Technical support -
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

------
lplanas
Harvest | New York or REMOTE | Application Security Engineer | Full-time

Harvest is one of the earliest Rails applications designed for businesses. We
started as a team of 3, using Rails 0.14.1. We remain a small and focused
company, expanding our team only when absolutely necessary. Harvest is self-
funded, profitable and has become an integral tool for tens of thousands of
customers in over 150 countries.

We're looking for an Application Security Engineer to help us make security a
primary part of our decision making process. As an ASE, you will:

\- Review application code and application interoperability.

\- Educate development teams about secure coding practices.

\- Raise awareness on social engineering threats.

\- Take some security bugs from identification to fix to deployment.

\- Strategically conduct penetration testing of our applications.

\- Advise and work on new features that make our users and their data safer.

\- Research the implicit risks we assume based on the line of our customersʼ
businesses.

\- Lead discussions with a small team of security-minded thinkers.

\- Manage our responsible disclosure program.

Harvest has been distributed from day one and you will feel like part of the
Harvest family no matter where you live. Everyone has a voice and the power to
make decisions that impact our customers and our teammates.

Apply at: [https://www.getharvest.com/careers/application-security-
engi...](https://www.getharvest.com/careers/application-security-engineer)

------
napoleond
SiteDocs is hiring junior and senior programmers to join our REMOTE team,
working on web and mobile applications for the construction industry.
(SiteDocs headquarters are near Vancouver, but our dev team is spread
throughout Canada and North America.)

We're a growing B2B start-up with dozens of employees, thousands of users, and
real revenue. Our mobile applications are built with Xamarin, and our web app
is built with React, but we don't necessarily care if you've worked with
either before as long as you're a good programmer who's interested in (and
reasonably good at) learning new things.

A job at SiteDocs means:

* Being responsible for your own piece of the product. We're a relatively small team, and our product is relatively young, so the features and components you build will have a meaningful impact on our users' experiences.

* The opportunity to teach (for senior developers) and to learn (for junior developers). Our company values continuous learning, and as a dev team we are more than happy to hire and train programmers right out of university (or self taught, etc).

* Market salary. However, we're a Canadian company and our dollar is not doing very well these days, so it is currently difficult for us to pay in markets that demand more than $100k USD. I know that's a completely reasonable salary, but we're just not there at the moment and don't want to waste your time :) As a remote team, it is more feasible for us to hire people in low cost-of-living areas and paying them slightly above-market for their location.

If you'd like to talk, please email dave.noel@sitedocs.com with "HN Hiring" in
the subject line.

~~~
jeffheng
Emailed them for the past 3 months, through these Hacker News hiring posts,
but never once hear anything back at all.

------
eriktrautman
Full Time JavaScript Instructor + Curriculum Architect

ONSITE (SF), REMOTE

[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is an immersive and 100% online development bootcamp where
students only pay tuition when they get a job. We're a mission-driven company
with the goal of launching a million high-growth careers around the world
while having fun doing so.

Instructors are the heart of everything and we're looking for an experienced
and opinionated JS developer who will run the JavaScript portion of the course
and continue to build out the curriculum. This is not a lecture-based position
-- we heavily lean on demos and code review while supporting our pair-
programming students when they have questions.

Because we are 100% online, this is a REMOTE OK position which allows for a
high degree of lifestyle flexibility while giving you a chance to potentially
affect millions of lives with the lessons, demos, projects and posts you
create.

Requirements:

* 5+ years team-based development experience, 3+ in JavaScript and relevant frameworks (e.g. AngularJS)

* Significant experience with writing, sharing and educating (e.g. blogging, delivering conference talks, podcasting, teaching, or committing to OSS). Great communication is prized over specific teaching experience.

* A legitimate passion for education and, preferably, also a quirky weird sense of fun.

Apply with your CV, a description of why you are a good fit, and any relevant
links to Github, conference talks, blog posts etc. to
careers@vikingcodeschool.com

------
benweatherman
Ordoro | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite (we'll pay relocation)

Ordoro makes it easy for e-commerce businesses to ship orders and manage
inventory. Everyday our software helps thousands of small businesses save lots
of time and make more money by simplifying and automating the shipping
process. It's not a glamorous space, but we make it awesome. We're well funded
and have strong revenue.

We're looking for an experienced engineer to start our devops team. You'll
help us transition from an aging Rackspace deployment to the crazy world of
Amazon. We also need to step up our monitoring, logging, and alerting game.

We're a small team so you'll have the opportunity to make a huge impact. Our 9
developers code hard to make Ordoro awesome. We're serious about having fun
while we work and equally serious about taking time off to enjoy life. Bonus
points if you can make us laugh or cry.

You'll get the normal startupy benefits

\- A paycheck

\- Equity in the company

\- Health, dental, and vision insurance

\- 401k (though we don't match yet)

\- Unlimited time off

\- Whatever gear you need for the job

More specifically, we want you to

\- create best practices for continously deploying our apps on Amazon

\- manage our current postgres, redis, and elasticsearch datastores

\- lead the transition from Rackspace virtual servers to EC2, lambda, and
other Amazon services

\- increase visibility into the health of our apps with more cohesive
monitoring, logging, and reporting

\- worry about things like DNS, SSL, key management, and security

\- use bash when you can and a higher level language when you must (we love
python)

\- have opinions about kubernetes, mesos, swarm, and their ilk

In the first 2 days you'll commit and deploy code to production. In the first
2 weeks you'll help us transition a small project from RAX to AMZN. In 3
months you'll be completely responsible for all ops-related activities. In 6
months you'll be running the company

Want to learn more? Hit me up at ben@ordoro.com or @benweatherman. Ready to
apply? Tell me why you want to work with us.

------
AustinBGibbons
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go,
CoffeeScript, Java) |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/)

Periscope is a data analysis tool for data analysts that allows them to type
SQL queries and get charts really, really fast. Revenue has doubled twice in
the last 6 months. We have gone from jumpstarting our car to hanging on as the
car races up the hill. \- In your first day you'll ship new code to
production.

    
    
        - In your first week you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.
    
        - In your first month you'll write code at every level of the stack.
    
        - In your first 6 months you'll rebuild a major piece of the Periscope stack.
    

We're growing, fast We were twenty people in February and thirty in March.
Join our team of 5 engineers! hello@periscopedata.com

More info: [https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-engineer)

Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE | All-Star Recruiter |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/)

We're looking for our first recruiter to grow the Periscope Data team as
quickly as the product. If you have a proven track record of closing
impossibly great talent, are goal orientated, and act with a sense of urgency,
we would love to meet you!

More info: [https://www.periscopedata.com/all-star-
recruiter](https://www.periscopedata.com/all-star-recruiter)

------
zach-kuhn
Smashing Boxes | Durham, NC; New Orleans, LA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[http://smashingboxes.com/](http://smashingboxes.com/)

Who we're looking for:

    
    
      - Java Developers (Durham, NC or New Orleans, LA)
      - iOS Developers (Durham, NC or New Orleans, LA)
    

Smashing Boxes is a digital product agency located in Raleigh-Durham and has
recently expanded to New Orleans. Our team is growing and we're looking for
folks who are curious, kind, creative, and great at what they do. We work with
exciting clients ranging from startups trying to get new ideas off the ground
to Fortune 500 companies tackling big challenges.

We're proud to offer great benefits like these:

    
    
      - 3 months maternity/1 month paternity
      - labs time on Fridays to work on whatever you want (projects currently include IoT, drones and VR)
      - flexible hours and work from home days
      - catered lunches every Friday
      - beer on tap
    

Apply to any of our openings at
[http://smashingboxes.com/jobs](http://smashingboxes.com/jobs) or contact me
directly at zach@smashingboxes.com.

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Los Angeles, Boston, Lausanne, Shanghai | Full-time | On
Site

Data is revolutionizing the sports industry. However, we face the challenge of
sifting through mountains of data in search of compelling stories. We create
products that fuse cutting-edge design with spatiotemporal pattern
recognition, machine learning, and computer vision to enable the next
generation of sports insights and experiences. We aim to transform the way
people play, coach and watch sports.

You can find out more about the company from our CEO's TED Talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_b...](https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_basketball_s_wildest_moves)

Looking for engineers across a variety of roles (full stack, devops, machine
learning, computer vision, UI/UX, ...). Full set of job postings:
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/careers/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/careers/)
and apply by through email at work@secondspectrum.com.

Happy to answer any questions you might have: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
paulcothenet
MadKudu (Techstars 2015) | [http://www.madkudu.com](http://www.madkudu.com) |
Mountain View, CA or REMOTE

Hiring: Data Engineer / Principal Architect

MadKudu's mission is to empower every businesses with the same predictive and
machine learning tools as the biggest company. We help our customers use data
to make critical business decisions - everything from "who should a sales rep
call right now?" to "where should the CEO invest next year's marketing
budget?".

We're a closely-knit team of 5. Everyone on the team (including the head of
sales) is an engineer and obsessed with data and creating the best possible
company. You can read more about what we're trying to achieve here:
[http://www.madkudu.com/careers](http://www.madkudu.com/careers).

Due to our fast growth, we're facing the (exciting!) challenge of scaling our
data processing architecture up to billions of events. We're currently using
node.js, Redshift, R but are constantly evolving our stack to build a better
needle finder (for example, currently transitioning components to Spark and
Kafka). We would love to find someone sharing our passion for algorithms,
distributed systems and machine learning.

As a data engineer you'll get to work at a company where data is not a cost
center but the product itself. You will be the third member of the engineering
team, with the corresponding equity and the ability to build a powerful data
platform from the ground up!

If you enjoy solving complex data problems, working closely with data
scientists and scale yourself every day, please apply by sending an email at
paul@madkudu.com!

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for Engineers (especially front-end focused people who
like React, right now) and DevOps. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript,
with frameworks like Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to
integrate new tech and like to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

More details: [https://edited.com/jobs/](https://edited.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@edited.com

------
binalpatel
Jvion | Atlanta, GA | Relocation | ONSITE

At Jvion we use machine learning and data science to help improve patient
outcomes. We have our solution live in several hospital systems, and help
hospitals identify patients who'll have bad outcomes. We help hospitals
intervene early - and help patients avoid suffering.

We are looking for talented data engineers to join our team. We work with
several data sources - from clinical data sources directly from hospitals, to
public data sets, to socioeconomic datasets. Our data engineers help
incorporate all this data into a single dataset that's used for modeling, and
for real-time scoring of patients.

We're looking for someone who's independent and curious, and has strong SQL
skills. Knowledge of healthcare is a plus, but not necessary. We use Amazon
Web Services for our entire stack, so prior experience with that would also be
a plus.

Full job description at this link:

[https://www.jvion.com/careers-
systemengineering.html](https://www.jvion.com/careers-systemengineering.html)

If you have any questions, or are interested, feel free to e-mail me at
binal.patel@jvion.com .

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

Would you like to write high quality open source software, for users in
universities who love your work?

Our only recruitment criteria is whether you understand how computers work and
can write good code, and if you can work in a diverse team.

The Haplo platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

On top of the platform, we've built a suite of products for higher education,
and are rolling them out to universities across the UK. Our flagship product
is PhD Manager: [http://www.phd-manager.co.uk](http://www.phd-manager.co.uk)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso. Ambition to change the world in a small but
significant way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

Fast recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few
hours on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

Join us! [http://www.haplo-services.com/about/who](http://www.haplo-
services.com/about/who)

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Technologies: C#; ASP MVC Core; React; TypeScript; Docker; Azure.

Kaggle is hiring backend engineers:
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers/backend](https://www.kaggle.com/careers/backend)

Great for engineers looking for more exposure to machine learning. We are a
small team that's having a big impact on its direction though our competitions
and sharing-and-collaboration platform:
[https://www.kaggle.com/scripts](https://www.kaggle.com/scripts)

------
etjossem
SendGrid | Sr. Software Engineers (Security, Platform, Test, and DevOps) and
more! | Denver, Boulder, Anaheim, Redwood City | Full Time

At SendGrid, you'll help deliver a huge portion of the world's legitimate
email. Our platform team works every day on tough scaling challenges, while
our quality and security teams make sure we're delivering the most robust
service possible. That receipt you instantly get after an Uber ride? Your
Airbnb booking confirmation? That's us.

The team is absolutely fantastic - we hire great people and trust them to get
the job done. We're a company of about 300 people, and we've been growing fast
ever since we got started in 2009. SendGrid is on track to be IPO-worthy in a
year:
[https://www.pehub.com/2016/03/3323557/](https://www.pehub.com/2016/03/3323557/)

More info and a place to apply:
[http://grnh.se/xes14l](http://grnh.se/xes14l). If you have questions, my
email's in my profile!

------
woodrow
Lyft | Onsite in San Francisco, CA and Seattle, WA | Engineering & Product

Lyft is hiring for all positions
([https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs)), including mobile,
frontend, backend, infrastructure, and product roles. We're working on
interesting and challenging engineering and product problems to make
transportation more efficient and more friendly.

I'm personally seeking out security engineers: security folks who are also
software engineers, or software engineers with an interest in or experience
with security. Lyft's security team leads efforts across the company to ensure
our systems are secure and worthy of our users' trust, and our team is just
getting off the ground, which means you'll play a part in shaping the future
of security at Lyft. We've got a bunch of interesting problem areas to work on
and you'll be able to have major impact regardless of what you choose to work
on.

If you want to learn more about the kinds of things we’ve built so far, check
out our open-source secret management service for AWS users at
[https://lyft.github.io/confidant](https://lyft.github.io/confidant), and a
related tool to flag secrets in source code: [https://eng.lyft.com/finding-a-
needle-in-a-haystack-b7e0627b...](https://eng.lyft.com/finding-a-needle-in-a-
haystack-b7e0627b01f6)

You can read more about the security engineering role here:
[https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-
security](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-security). If you're
interested or want to talk more about working on security at Lyft, ping me at
steve.woodrow@lyft.com

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston/Somerville, MA

We're doing a major expansion and have a bunch of positions open, including
internships. This is not a joke.

* Software Engineer (Boston, DC)

* QA Analyst or Engineer (Boston, DC)

* SQL Server DBA (Boston, DC)

* Software Engineering Intern (Boston, DC)

* DevOps Engineer (DC)

* UX Designer (Boston)

* Front End Developer (Boston)

* Product Manager (Boston)

* HTML/CSS Intern (Boston)

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available. We built
the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for America.
Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes our
VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

Keywords: ONSITE INTERNS

~~~
bpg_92
Hi there, I applied and got a call, all good, then they said they will
schedule a coding interview but no reply until now. Any ideas? I mean I would
get it if I don't get contacted after the call, but saying that you will
schedule a coding interview and then disappearing sounds a bit weird.

~~~
itsdrewmiller
Hey bpg - can you ping me on my email about this? I can follow up.

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | [https://thumbtack.com](https://thumbtack.com) | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE

Our mission is to help people accomplish personal projects by matching their
needs to the best service professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. A friendly, ambitious team of ~50
engineers in a bright SoMa office with daily home-cooked food, conference
stipends, and unlimited vacation.

We're looking for engineers, SREs, and data scientists interested in working
with Go, Scala, machine learning, Angular, iOS, Android, full-stack,
Hadoop/Spark, and AWS. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Please reach out to (nate@)thumbtack.com with any questions.

------
browseatwork
San Francisco/ London/ Sydney | TokBox | JavaScript Engineers, BizDev Managers
in FinTech and Healthcare

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox does embedded communications powered by WebRTC. We make it easy for
companies and developers to embed real-time video into their applications and
websites. We build a platform and SDKs, and have great clients from individual
developers to massive players in tech, entertainment, education, and many
other industries (customers we can shout about from the rooftops include
Chegg, Minerva Project, esurance, Major League Baseball, Double Robotics, and
Fox Sports - but there are others we may be able to talk about behind closed
doors :D). We've been doing real-time communications for over 8 years. We were
acquired by Telefonica 3 years ago. It hasn't changed the culture much, and
has helped us reach more customers around the world. I'd say it's the best of
both the start up and corporate worlds rolled into one.

The product is the leader in the market, and the space is heating up which is
exciting. But the people make this place where I work. It's an awesome group
of 70 or so people- nice, smart, skilled. We are laid back and have a sense of
humor. Good salary, flexible, and great benefits!

We've hired a ton in 2015 and are continuing to hire in 2016. We're looking a
JavaScript engineer in Sydney (possibly SF?). For business development, we're
looking for people with strong experience in either fintech or healthcare to
join us in San Francisco or London.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

Come join us!

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

I have taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out of
Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-distance
from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

I have posted and have hired a few good candidates from Who's Hiring threads.

Since my first post, we have now released a product and also secured a payment
bank license.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.
Thanks for reading.

~~~
meric
What is the salary like?

------
IHA
Integrated Healthcare Association - Oakland, CA - Manager, Data & Analytics -
Full Time - On Site

We're a small non-profit healthcare group focused on bringing together
disparate healthcare actors to push the needle of healthcare quality and
innovation. With 20 years in California's healthcare space, we have the
connections, reputation, and expertise to make significant change.

* Do you enjoy creating coherent data models from many disparate data channels?

* Do you enjoy uncovering and conveying insights from organizing data?

* Do you enjoy overseeing a small team of enthusiastic professionals?

We're looking for Data & Analytics Manager to manage all facets of data
strategy and organization across our myriad of projects. Due to our company's
relatively small size, the role is very broad, and the ideal candidate is well
rounded, both technically, and otherwise.

If interested, please contact jobs@iha.org and include "Manager, Data &
Analytics" in the subject line.

------
anero79
ControlShift - Software Engineer - www.controlshiftlabs.com - Brooklyn /
REMOTE ControlShift Labs is hiring a software engineer to support the
improvement and continued development of our product that millions of people
have used to fight for change in their communities. You will own features from
concept to deployment, help shape product strategy and push for technical
excellence. We're excited about supporting a shift in how advocacy
organizations are using the internet to organize -- and building tools that
empower ordinary activists in extraordinary ways. We're pragmatic about tech
but our current stack is Ruby/Rails, Postgres and host on AWS using Hashicorp
toolset. Apply and read more here:
[https://controlshift.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0y7l/](https://controlshift.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0y7l/)

~~~
ashwins227
No current jobs available! Can you share your email address? Are you guys
interested in hiring interns this summer ?

------
jwigg
SugarCRM | ONSITE NYC; Cupertino; Hong Kong; Munich; Sydney | Fulltime

SugarCRM is hiring for a variety of positions, both technical and otherwise,
in a number of locations. Some of the technical positions we're currently
hiring for include Tech Support, Senior Systems Administrator, and Senior
Front End Engineer. You can see all our open positions here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr](http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr)

I've been at Sugar for a nearly 4 years now and it's honestly the best job
I've ever had. If you have any questions about working here, feel free to
email me at jwigglesworth@sugarcrm.com ; put "Hacker News" in your subject
line so that I actually see your email. Please note, I am not part of the
hiring process, just a member of the team trying to get the word out.

Please, no recruiters or placement agencies.

------
aidos
It's worth noting that there's also a "Who wants to be hired" thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11405241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11405241)

It tends to slip off the front page pretty quickly so could probably do with
some up votes.

~~~
j_s
The official freelancer thread tends to disappear as well!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11405240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11405240)

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Visa

Wealthfront takes the guesswork out of sound, long-term investing through
effortless automation. We efficiently build and deliver products which pave
the way for a new generation of investors to achieve their financial goals.
With their trust, we believe we can and will change this industry. Find out
how our engineering team contributes to our mission at
[http://eng.wealthfront.com](http://eng.wealthfront.com)

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for DevOps, Full-
stack and Backend engineers. Feel free to check out our complete list of open
jobs at
[https://www.wealthfront.com/careers](https://www.wealthfront.com/careers)

If you're interested in applying, please reach out to monica [at] wealthfront
[dot] com.

------
mikednpr
NPR | Digital Services | Boston, MA | Full Stack and API Developers

[http://digitalservices.npr.org/](http://digitalservices.npr.org/)

NPR is hiring developers to work on the next generation of public media tools
for the digital age. Our Boston office is station-focused, providing tools and
services for stations across the country in the areas of content publishing,
reporting, and analytics.

We're looking for full-stack developers who have experience with PHP, Node.js,
MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch and other technologies to join our team of
extremely talented and passionate developers.

We're also looking for candidates that have extensive API experience that can
join our API team in building the next generation of REST-ful hypermedia APIs
that connect public media.

If you're interested send an e-mail to mdouglas [at] (npr.org).

------
Torn
Skyscanner | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA |
full-time

We're one of the biggest travel metasearch products in the world by traffic...
and we want to x10 that :)

Hiring experienced people in lots of key disciplines: backend with distributed
systems, full stack and frontend, designers, product, iOS & Android. We are
hiring to all our European offices - London and Barcelona being the 2 newest
offices we're scaling. In short, if you're good, and looking for something
challenging, we're interested.

We're one of the very few unicorn companies HQ'd in Europe who are profitable
- and have been so for the past 7 years. Recently we've had the director of
Amazon S3, Bryan Dove join us as our VP engineering - in London you would be
working closely with him alongside some very experienced industry figures.

We're looking for people interested in working on large scale challenges and
building new products. We have an incredible amount of historical data and a
unique position in the market. What does the future look like? How do we
change the game? How do we best use our data, our scale and new technologies
to our advantage as we grow? We're particularly interested in travel
personalization and recommendation, as well as developer enablement and
tooling.

We've recently opened a Barcelona and London office and there is incredible
energy across the company. We are set out to be the #1 flight search engine in
the world: from the UK through US, all the way to Asia.

You can apply at
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/) \- or ping
me an email at alex (.) treppass [at] skyscanner.net for a referral. Happy to
answer questions or pass you to someone who can.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability.
Engineers have a LOT of room to make decisions and move fast, and the
encouragement to make things better. It's an exciting place to be.

------
komrade
Student Loan Hero -
[https://studentloanhero.com/](https://studentloanhero.com/) \- Austin, TX -
Part-Time - Remote

We're on a mission to help 42 million Americans manage their student loans
smarter. Student Loan Hero is an unbiased solution to organize, manage, and
repay your student loans.

We're looking for an outstanding front-end developer (React/Flux (Redux),
React Native, Webpack, ES6/CoffeeScript, PostCSS, Good JS skills, Node.js,
Pixel Perfect layouting + good CSS skills, Mobile versions experience, Love
writing tests, Ruby on Rails experience is highly appreciated, Git), it will
be great if you have some financial background. We're a small team and you'll
have a large impact on company culture.

Email paul@studentloanhero.com to apply.

------
robynexton
HER (YCS15) | Senior Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite | $100-150k

Her is helping lesbian and bisexual women across the world meet each other.
With over 400 million women identifying as LGBTQ, no one has ever built a
product for this female audience before. It was the most underserved market in
the social and dating areas until Her came along to own the space.

Our stack is in GoLang, PHP & MySQL with an iOS client & Android being built
right now.

We're a small team on 3 engineers so there's a chance to really come in early
and work to shape and scale our company as we launch Android and grow
internationally.

We're a culturally diverse team that would love someone to join who cares
about building and shipping something with impact.

Interested? Email me on robyn@weareher.com

------
dror
New open source search engine for Who Is Hiring

* Website: [https://sojobs.me](https://sojobs.me)

* Code: [https://github.com/drorm/sojobs](https://github.com/drorm/sojobs)

* Feature requests and bug reports: [https://github.com/drorm/sojobs/issues/new](https://github.com/drorm/sojobs/issues/new)

* Show HN discussion: [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402285)

------
alopes50
Technical Cofounder

Sharebird | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

I'm looking for a technical cofounder with SaaS experience and strong user
experience chops.

I started Sharebird a few months ago, and have a full product built on rails.
I ran a closed beta and now have paying customers.

Sharebird shows marketing teams what content to create to help their sales
teams close deals. We have a large market, and one in which I have domain
expertise. Also, I used to be the VP of Product at a ~$10M SaaS company before
I left to start this product.

Our five cultural values are: \- Humility \- Hacker \- Growth \- Community \-
Transparency

Email me at alex@sharebird.com if you want to know more.

------
atroche
Book A Salon | Melbourne | Full-time | Onsite

[https://www.bookasalon.com.au/](https://www.bookasalon.com.au/)

Health & beauty booking platform, written entirely in Clojure and
ClojureScript, with Datomic as the database.

We have funding, active users and a small, committed team. We can help you
relocate.

Contact alistair@bookasalon.com.au

~~~
nonrecursive
More info can be found at
[https://jobs.braveclojure.com/jobs/17592186045748/clojure-
en...](https://jobs.braveclojure.com/jobs/17592186045748/clojure-engineer-
bookasalon)

------
sweenzor
Uber Advanced Technologies Center — Pittsburgh — Full Time

We focus on vehicle autonomy, mapping and automotive safety systems. We're
hiring across a range of specialties to support this work: machine learning,
planning, control, mapping, perception and simulation.

We're also looking for exceptional software engineers and software engineering
managers, no robotics or automotive experience necessary. iOS, web and backend
engineers (python, c++) particularly.

[http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php](http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php) or
send me an email: sweeney@uber.com

------
elwell
Purple | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Software Engineer (Clojure)

Purple is a well-funded startup of about 15 people, backed by an Uber co-
founder, and revolutionizing the way people get gas.

We are looking for an experienced Software Engineer who can thrive in a
startup environment to help us continue to build and test our backend web
service and mobile app platform. You would work closely with our small
engineering team in a relatively flat organizational structure. You should be
confident taking ownership of your specific piece of the product while being
comfortable reaching across the full stack. We want people who are aware of
latest trends and know how to adopt the most appropriate technology. We're
looking for someone who is a strong advocate for the best engineering
practices.

Most of our codebase is written in Clojure and ClojureScript. While prior
Clojure experience is not a requirement, serious candidates must have an
interest and willingness to learn Clojure as well as any technologies we are
using that they may not currently be familiar with.

 _Minimum qualifications:_

\- BS degree in Computer Science, similar technical field of study or
equivalent practical experience.

\- Strong experience in one or more general purpose programming languages

\- Strong experience in at least one scripting language (e.g., JavaScript)

\- Interest and ability to learn new programming languages as needed

\- Working knowledge of Git

\- Ability to communicate with non-technical team members to meet product
needs/goals

 _A big plus, but not required:_

\- Clojure and ClojureScript experience, or:

\- Experience in at least one functional programming language (Scala, OCaml,
Lisp, Haskell, etc.)

\- Familiarity with the JVM and related tooling

Purple is a great team! We are small, savvy, and fun. We have an office based
in Westwood. We offer a competitive salary, flexible work schedule, health
insurance supplement, and unlimited vacation. Come join our growing team!

How to apply: Send resume and GitHub username to: chris at purpleapp.com

------
grayfox
Compose (IBM) | REMOTE (US, UK, CA)

If you are looking to join a forward-thinking industry with a stable outlook
(databases-as-a-service), we have a tremendous challenge for you and a
terrific team willing and able to support you through it. Compose hosts
production grade MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, etcd, RethinkDB and
more to come.

The Compose family has grown into a vibrant group where folks can feel
comfortable being themselves, living a balanced life. We welcome you to enjoy
comfort when taking risks, collaborate with spirited peers, and to unleash
your creative personality. Some great things about Compose:

* Work from anywhere! (As long as you're legally able to work in the United States, Canada, or the United Kingdom).

* Many neat conundrums to solve.

* Self-managing, distributed decision making. Choose your projects. We're deadline averse and quality focused.

* Ruby/Go.

* Fantastic salary and benefits - MacBook Pro.

* Join a thriving and respectful international team.

* Fizz: [https://www.compose.io/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us...](https://www.compose.io/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us-work-remotely/)

* Fair and objective 'blind-hiring'.

Our hiring process is nifty. We request a work-sample upfront that closely
resembles the work you'd be doing within your role.

Once you submit, your answers are anonymized then graded by 3 different people
following pre-defined criteria. We want to know, objectively, who is going to
both enjoy and crush the work. We have several positions open for candidates:

* Now hiring Team Anchors: If you have deep knowledge within MongoDB, Elasticsearch, RethinkDB, or RabbitMQ, we would like you to be the nucleus of one of our DB teams. We want you to help ensure our individual DB offerings stay excellent.

For the full postings checkout
[https://compose.io/jobs](https://compose.io/jobs) or email jobs+hn@compose.io
if you'd like to have a chat with us to see what we're all about.

------
flipp
Clarifai | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Clarifai was founded by Matthew Zeiler in 2013, days after winning Imagenet.
Since then, Clarifai’s deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude
in speed, vocabulary size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to
extract knowledge from all forms of data.

We're hiring software engineers, researchers, and dev-ops folks. Come be part
of the deep learning revolution.

[http://www.clarifai.com/careers](http://www.clarifai.com/careers) or shoot me
an email: jack@clarifai.com

------
bcatanzaro
Baidu Research | Sunnyvale, CA | Fulltime onsite only

Machine learning, HPC, and Software Engineering positions open

The Silicon Valley AI Lab develops hard AI technologies that let us
significantly impact hundreds of millions of users. We do lots of deep
learning and lots of High Performance Computing (to scale our training process
to large data sets). We are looking for people with good C++ or Python skills.
ML or HPC experience is a plus, but not required.

[http://usa.baidu.com/careers/](http://usa.baidu.com/careers/)

------
elliottcarlson
General Assembly ([http://generalassemb.ly](http://generalassemb.ly)) | New
York, NY | ONSITE & REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Fulltime

General Assembly transforms thinkers into creators through education and
opportunities in technology, business, and design. We offer classes,
workshops, long-form courses, and events in worldwide markets including New
York where we are headquartered, Atlanta, Austin, London, Hong Kong, Sydney,
San Francisco, Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago, Seattle, Melbourne, and
Washington DC. We also partner with Fortune 500 companies to spur innovation
through increased digital fluency and more effective approaches to
collaboration. We have small, cross-functional product teams that are
developing innovative new solutions to online education, and currently we have
various open positions across the engineering organization that we are looking
to fill. If you want to be part of a diverse team, working on challenging
tasks, and want to help the world expand their knowledge to better themselves
and their careers via education, drop us a line. If you're in New York City,
let's grab a drink or a coffee and chat!

See our full list of open positions ranging from engineering, to design, to
teaching opportunities at
[https://generalassemb.ly/careers](https://generalassemb.ly/careers). Please
feel free to contact me directly with your resume or any questions at elliott
. carlson - at - generalassemb.ly

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK) | VISA

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, who just moved to a new office in St. Katharine Docks. (Next to
Tower Bridge!)

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

    
    
        * Infrastructure Engineers, both junior and senior (think midway between SRE and devops)
    
        * Software Engineers
    
        * Web and frontend engineers (React experience is a bonus)
    
        * Data Scientists
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

P.S. We trust our employees to be responsible in all things. In that vein, you
also get to set your own salary.

------
matheweis
Flagstaff, AZ| Northern Arizona University |
[https://www.nau.edu](https://www.nau.edu) | Full Time | Software Systems
Engineer, Sr. | Onsite

The team that I am part of is hiring a Software Systems Engineer, Sr. We're a
pretty small team deep in ITS developing and running core infrastructure apps;
think Identity Management, SSO, LDAP, DNS, DHCP, etc.

Look for the Software Systems Engineer-Sr - 602451 in the Information
Technology Department on the campus Staff Job Openings page (not mobile
friendly, sorry about that): [https://nau.edu/Human-Resources/Careers/Staff-
Welcome-Page/](https://nau.edu/Human-Resources/Careers/Staff-Welcome-Page/)

 _ALL_ applications will be reviewed by tech people directly on the team - no
robotic weeding out here. Must apply by April 25, 2016.

NAU is an awesome place to work: [https://nau.edu/Human-Resources/Careers/Why-
Work-at-NAU/](https://nau.edu/Human-Resources/Careers/Why-Work-at-NAU/)

Flagstaff was named as the 7th best place in the US by Outside Online:
[http://www.outsideonline.com/2006426/americas-best-
towns-201...](http://www.outsideonline.com/2006426/americas-best-towns-2015)

------
adrianhon
Six to Start | London or REMOTE | Full-time

We make the world's most successful smartphone fitness games with over 3
million players. Every day, we receive emails telling us how our games have
literally improved our players' health and, in some cases, even saved their
lives. Talk about job satisfaction!

Our flagship games, Zombies, Run! and The Walk, combine innovative real-world
gameplay with captivating stories and design. We want to find someone who can
help us improve our existing games and develop new games that are just as
revolutionary and innovative as Zombies, Run!
[http://www.zombiesrungame.com](http://www.zombiesrungame.com)

* Web Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/web-developer/](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/web-developer/)

* Senior iOS Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-ios-develope...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-ios-developer/)

* Senior Android Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-deve...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-developer/)

~~~
footothebar
You left Debug = True on your production site. e.g.
[http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016)

------
natgordon
BabyList - Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

BabyList is making it easier for new parents to prepare for one of the biggest
events in their lives. We have an extremely engaged user-base, we’re growing
quickly and making real money. Our core product is a universal baby registry,
and we are developing our own e-commerce platform and content site. Our HQ is
in the Old Oakland neighborhood, 3 blocks from the 12th Street BART. We're a
smart and diverse team of 15. Our users actually notice and love what we do
(read our AppStore reviews for proof).

Front-end Software Engineer - Our front-end is driven by React with Ruby on
Rails on the server, and we are beginning to use React Native for mobile app
development. You would join an excellent product team of 4 software engineers
and 2 designers. There is more info here - [https://babyli.st/jobs#front-end-
engineer](https://babyli.st/jobs#front-end-engineer)

Head of Product (Product Manager) - We're looking for a talented product
manager to lead our product strategy. There is more info here -
[https://babyli.st/jobs#head-of-product](https://babyli.st/jobs#head-of-
product)

I would love to tell you more over the phone or coffee. Email me at
natalie@babyli.st or our lead dev Evan at evan@babyli.st.

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | VISA | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS, Django,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery,
Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Data engineer
      - DevOps engineer
      - Linux systems administrator
     

If this appeals to you, please email hn@gambitresearch.com

------
zg
London, UK | Back-end + front-end developers | ONSITE

TrialReach [http://trialreach.com](http://trialreach.com)

TrialReach is a VC-backed startup solving the problem of matching patients to
clinical trials. We’ve raised over $20m in funding and have centrally located
offices in London (eng + product) and New York (commerical). Most importantly,
we’re solving a problem that makes a real difference to the lives of millions
of patients worldwide.

We’ve developed a question-based algorithm for probabilistically matching
patients to trials (take it for a spin with our initial US diabetes release:
[http://trialreach.com/diabetes.html](http://trialreach.com/diabetes.html))
and we’re recruiting engineers for our London office. Our back-end is
predominantly Python.

We're also interested in talking to anyone with experience of data
architecture for healthcare products. In particular this would mean a good
understanding of available medical ontologies and a solid theoretical
understandig of database architectures.

For more details on this (+ other roles inc product and project management)
please see here:
[http://trialreach.com/about/jobs.html](http://trialreach.com/about/jobs.html)

If you have any questions feel free to email jobs at trialreach.com (please
mention that you saw this on HN and these will come through to me). Also happy
to discuss internships as long as you’re available for at least 3 months.

~~~
shubb
Hi Zg, I'm not interested in a job, but I'd like to talk to you about medical
data. Do you have an email I can use?

------
mcsnolte
Assurant | Milwaukee, WI | onsite or remote | Perl Developer | $75 - $95 per
hour

Assurant Specialty Property and StreetLinks Lender Solutions are looking for
modern Perl developers that can: * architect web scale solutions that never
drop a message * write elegant code with tests that guarantee the objectives *
harness open source technology and contribute improvements when possible *
dream up crazy ideas that will inspire teammates to find the right answer

Some of the technologies we work with includes: * Perl, PostgreSQL, Linux, git
* Moose, Catalyst, DBIx::Class, Exception::Class, Test::More * memcached,
RabbitMQ * JavaScript, ExtJS * REST, SOAP, JSON, XML, YAML * vim, bash, CLI
apps

Assurant benefits include: * Medical, Dental, Life and Disability Insurance *
Basic Life, Basic Accidental Death & Dismemberment, Short-Term and Long-Term
Disability * 401(k) Plan with up to 6 percent match * Flexible Health Care
Spending plan * Employee Stock Purchase Plan at a 10 percent discount *
Tuition Reimbursement Assistance * Community Involvement / Matching Gifts
Program * See more at
[https://www.assurant.com/Careers/RewardsAndBenefits](https://www.assurant.com/Careers/RewardsAndBenefits)

Onsite is preferred but telecommuters are welcome. Currently we are only
seeking telecommuters within the US.

Never been to Milwaukee? You'll love it here!
[http://dearmke.com/](http://dearmke.com/)

Email Steve at steve.nolte@assurant.com

------
clx
CLX Communications Canada - [http://clxnetworks.com](http://clxnetworks.com)
\- Montreal, QC - Full-Time - ONSITE

CLX is a Swedish based company, offering enterprises direct and efficient
access to more than seven billion mobile subscribers worldwide, using one
simple API. Our cloud communication platform is based on technology that is
also used for critical telecom services by more than 70 mobile operators
worldwide.

Positions:

    
    
        One (1) Full-Stack Web Developer
    
    

We are looking for ONE highly motivated and skilled full-stack web developers
(mainly Java, but some other languages like Python) in our Montreal office, to
strengthen our team of 5, to follow our growth.

We work according to AGILE values of continuous improvement, highest quality
standards, openness and sustainability. A lot of autonomy is given to team
members in the daily organization of the work, each person is asked to
participate in all parts of the development flow according to their skills and
interests.

We like to have a great deal of fun on a daily basis, but are also very
serious about the work being accomplished. Working with us is hard and
intensive but extremely rewarding.

CLX offers many great perks such as flexible work hours, generous group
insurance plan, regular lunch & learns, constant stock of fruits, candies and
coffee. Our office is located in the heart of downtown Montreal near the
Quartier des Spectacles.

Want to know more? Please go to our LinkedIn Job Offer:
www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/101319031

------
RSnoz
Sqreen - [https://www.sqreen.io](https://www.sqreen.io) | Full-time Onsite
developers | Engineering team in Paris

Sqreen's mission is to provide robust security layer to help developers
protect their web applications against weaknesses. We develop solutions that
combine instrumentation, defensive algorithms and machine learning. Our
dashboard displays detailed information about the security of every sqreened
application.

We are recruiting 10 new engineers to join our team to help porting Sqreen to
all environments and ship our incoming products: \- C gurus with a strong PHP
background (or the opposite !) \- Node experts, having written Node extensions
in C/C++ : LibUV, v8 API... \- Java experts, who like low level Java
internals, such as bytecode manipulation.

We are obviously looking for great developers, and you don't need to be a
security nerd (even if at Sqreen, you will learn a lot about it).

Our code runs inside our customers' applications, which is a challenge for
reliability and efficiency.

We have a cool and modern stack based on Docker, AWS, Mongo, Flask & React,
and we do full continuous integration. We are passionate, we love code, we
attend and contribute to meet-ups and open source!

The Ruby on Rails version of our product is now in private beta and will get
public soon. It is securing dozens of high traffic applications.

You can find our job offers here:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/) Email:
jobs@sqreen.io

------
devspade
Litmus | Cambridge, MA or Remote | C# and Ruby Devs, UI Designers

[http://litmus.com](http://litmus.com)

Litmus helps more than 250,000 marketers make email better. Our web-based
email creation, testing and analytics platform empowers marketers, designers
and agencies to confidently deliver a superior subscriber experience.

Our backend is primarily C# with a mix of other stuff, our front end is a
rapidly expanding Ruby on Rails application. We're originally boot strapped
and just took our first round of growth equity 10 years in and have big plans
in 2016.

Ruby on Rails Developer: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/fbXsX5/Ruby-On-
Rails-De...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/fbXsX5/Ruby-On-Rails-
Developer-Remote.html?source=HN)

.NET Developer: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/ZfR9Y0/NET-
Developer.ht...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/ZfR9Y0/NET-
Developer.html?source=HN)

UI Designers: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/kl0CJ3/Senior-UIUX-
Desi...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/kl0CJ3/Senior-UIUX-Designer-
anywhere?source=HN)

~~~
lostmsu
Compensation?

------
rjsen
Ravel Law [https://www.ravellaw.com](https://www.ravellaw.com) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time

At Ravel, we develop the legal profession’s most innovative products for data
analysis, visualization, and research - uncovering insights about judges’
rulings, revealing critical cases, enabling lawyers to make data-driven
decisions, and more.

Ravel was launched from Stanford University’s Law School, Computer Science
Department, and d.school, with the support of CodeX (Stanford's Center for
Legal Informatics). We have been featured in Wired, The New York Times, the
American Bar Association Journal, and our founder is a Forbes 30 under 30 for
2015.

We are a rapidly growing Series A startup funded by top tier investors like
NEA. We offer competitive compensation, equity, and health care. Our culture
is extremely dog- and human-friendly. Our office headquarters are in San
Francisco, South of Market - conveniently located between BART and CalTrain.

We're looking for Front-End Engineers (jQuery, Ember, D3), Full-Stack
Engineers (Scala, JS, Mongo), and Data Scientists (Spark, H20, Stanford NLP).

Check out the full descriptions and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/ravel](https://jobs.lever.co/ravel).

------
samsolomon
Atlanta, GA | Full-Stack Developer | Full-time | Onsite

Trustfuel [https://www.trustfuel.com/](https://www.trustfuel.com/)

Trustfuel is the System of Record for Customer Success Teams. We're building a
tool to help companies stop churn and make customer happy.

We're looking for someone who will:

* Develop Trustfuel products across the full technology stack (from infrastructure to frontend)

* Evaluate new technologies and implement solutions using them

* Seek to automate repetitive manual tasks in the product, testing and operations

* Love our customers and support them to ensure a great experience with our products

* Debug and correct production level issues and scaling concerns

* Collaborate with the team to eliminate process overhead and create a high energy development environment

* Document important and/or complex components of the product to assist with customer and staff onboarding and support

* Help define the culture of our engineering organization for all future hires

* Have developed and operated an Internet application previously or contributed to open source

If it sounds like something you'd be interested in, please apply on our
website [https://www.trustfuel.com/careers/#op-82613-full-stack-
devel...](https://www.trustfuel.com/careers/#op-82613-full-stack-developer)

------
s3nnyy
Switzerland, Zurich | Frontend: 1. Modular CSS, 2. Javascript | Full-time

This might be a exciting, very well-paid opportunity in a very hip company.
We're a 22 person team in a Swiss web agency.

Web development is an integral part of our design process. Simplicity,
modularity and reusability are some of our core values. We leverage state-of-
the-art technologies to build outstanding experiences for our users.

In these two roles (1. modular CSS, 2. Javascript), you are responsible for
building large web applications. You will design and implement clean and
robust client side architectures.

You will work with a team of remarkably talented and dedicated designers,
researchers and developers to help our clients define and meet their project
goals.

Your code reflects your consideration for both end users and fellow
developers. You are familiar with the latest web technologies, such as node,
angular, grunt, bower, karma, protractor, selenium, sass and git.

You are passionate about the web but find value in life beyond the screen. You
feel comfortable working with a small team in a fast-paced environment.

We value potential over experience. We expect you to be honest, smart and
daring. You see feedback as an opportunity to grow. You are keen to learn and
eager to succeed.

Send a mail with your Github or resume to: ginetta_hn@gmx.ch

------
xhrpost
Root Inc. | Full Stack Developer | Toledo, OH | Full-time | ONSITE preferred,
REMOTE possible for right candidate

Root is looking for a candidate with a degree in Computer Science (or an
associated field) and/or 1-3 years’ experience in web application development
and dev-ops engineering to join our programming team. This position will work
with cross functional teams (including front end developers, digital artists,
film makers, graphic designers, and script writers) to develop and maintain
web applications. If you’re a jack-of-all trades that enjoys participating in
a project throughout the entire lifecycle, we would love to talk to you! We
look forward to a lively conversation about such topics as source control,
build scripts, automated testing, and the merits of different production
environments…. and hope you do too. We have an awesome work environment and
we're right off Rt. 23 so several of our employees are able to commute from
Ann Arbor, MI and some even come from Detroit. [https://www.rootinc.com/about-
us/careers/full-stack-develope...](https://www.rootinc.com/about-
us/careers/full-stack-developer/)

------
IchabodDee
Full Stack Developer - Homemade - $120,000 - New York City - Full-time Onsite
Only

Homemade (eathomemade.com) helps cooks build a brand and sell food from home.
Community through food is our mission, and we love empowerment tech.

Looking for someone with AWS experience / iOS / Back-end. Golang a + and same
with Mesosphere. We currently use Angular + Node + Objective C.

You will be our second engineering hire. Reach out to mike (at) eathomemade
(dot) com if it sounds interesting!

------
ig1
Senior Python Engineers | MarketInvoice | £60k-£80k | London, UK (our last two
hires were from HN)

[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy. Imagine you’re a young company who’s just
won a major contract but your client wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you
need to pay your staff and suppliers upfront. That’s where we step in. Our
platform uses the peer-to-peer approach to provide the day-to-day operational
financing for companies as varied as mobile development agencies, food brands
and construction firms.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide and already lending £30
million/month to small businesses and on track to double that within the next
year.

It's a £100bn/year market which is dominated by legacy lenders and banks with
complex processes and shady practices. We’re bringing transparency and
simplicity to the market. All roles +meaningful equity options with low strike
price and employee friendly terms.

\--------------------

Drop me an email at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com if you're interested or just
want to chat.

(Our team uses Python but we're open to people from different technology
stacks; there are also other teams at the company using JS & C#/.Net if that's
what you're looking for. Also hiring for Product, Marketing, Risk, Sales, Ops,
etc - see
[https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers](https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers)
for details).

------
jburwell
ShapeBlue | REMOTE | Full Time | Software Engineer

Join us at the intersection of cloud computing, DevOps, and distributed
systems to build infrastructure automation and datacenter optimization tools.
We actively contribute to the Apache CloudStack Infrastructure-as-a-Service
(IaaS) project -- building new features driven by the needs of our customers
and the user community. In addition to our open source work, we are developing
products atop CloudStack to create a datacenter management platform.

Our work involves deep knowledge of hypervisors, storage, and/or networking.
We are a polyglot environment with focus on Java and Python for CloudStack
development. We plan to base our products on a functional language such as
Clojure, Erlang, or Elixir.

Our team values collaboration, continuous improvement, and the Apache Way [2].

To apply for this position, please send email to jobs@shapeblue.com with the
following:

    
    
      - Cover Letter explaining your interest in the position
      - Current resume (PDF preferred, Word accepted)
      - Salary expectations
      - Skype ID and/or Github URL
    

If you wish to ask questions about the role, please feel free to email
jobs@shapeblue.com.

Please see our careers page [3] for a list of all available positions, as well
as, a more in-depth description of this position.

[1]: [http://cloudstack.apache.org](http://cloudstack.apache.org) [2]:
[http://theapacheway.com](http://theapacheway.com) [3]:
[http://www.shapeblue.com/careers](http://www.shapeblue.com/careers)

------
earino
Domino Data Lab - San Francisco, CA

We make an enterprise software product that helps data science teams
accelerate research, increase collaboration, and more easily operationalize
predictive models. Our customers include dozens of sophisticated quantitative
research organizations in industries including insurance, finance,
manufacturing, pharma, and technology.

We are looking for Senior Software Engineers / Tech Leads: folks who can own
an architecturally complex feature from design through implementation. Our
stack is mostly in Scala, and we make heavy use of Docker under the hood.

We are looking for a Product Manager with experience in Data Science and
analytics products. If you are passionate about owning user stories that help
engineers be productive, and having your finger on the pulse of how leading
companies do data science, reach out.

We are also looking for a senior/lead javascript engineer. Our back end
engineers are amazing, our front end is workable but needs someone who knows
how to build scalable front end architectures. If you are interested in
building the 2.0 front end experience for some of the worlds leading data
science teams, drop us a note!

REMOTE possible for experienced telecommuters

Email jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
priz3
Stealth Consumer IoT Company | San Francisco, CA and Austin, TX (US only) |
Lead Embedded Engineer, Lead Android Applications Engineer

ABOUT

We're a seed-funded stealth consumer electronics company that's building a
product poised to change the way people experience their homes and bring them
material improvements to their health and well being. The opportunity is
enormous, making our work exciting, challenging and rewarding when we look at
how our company stands to make people's lives better. We're a small team so
you'll have the opportunity to be a part of the early team and build critical
parts of our company.

OUR CORE VALUES

Users Come First- We're building a product for people and our decisions should
be made with them in mind.

Be Bold - Our goals are ambitious and so should our solutions. We're not
afraid to be different.

Design + Iterate - The best products result from and understanding the problem
and honing solutions with user feedback. We want the best answer.

Transparency - We value making decisions and process very open so that
everyone can focus on the important stuff.

Distribute Accountability - We make the decisions at the lowest level possible
by the people how know the most about them. Make decisions and own them.

Show Not Talk - We focus on results and not activities.

[http://www.beaconhome.io/roles](http://www.beaconhome.io/roles)

[https://angel.co/stealth-consumer-iot-company](https://angel.co/stealth-
consumer-iot-company)

------
untitledwiz
Teradata Labs | local in Boston, MA; local in Warsaw, Poland | H1B transfer OK

Our group within Teradata Labs (Teradata Center for Hadoop) is an active
contributor to the SQL on Hadoop open source project PrestoDB. We're looking
for senior software engineers to join us in bringing PrestoDB to the
enterprise!

Technology stack:

\- Presto is written entirely in Java 8

\- Admin and infra support tools are written in Python

\- Git for source control

\- We are big believers in continuous integration so we run builds and tests
continuously on Jenkins

\- We use Chef, Vagrant, Docker and Cobbler for automated installation and
environment provisioning

As a Senior Engineer you’ll be responsible for the following:

\- Building new functionality into Presto to increase enterprise adoption.
“Thinking at Scale” and being a performance conscious engineer

\- Applying strong familiarity with algorithms and complexity analysis,
database systems, and distributed systems concepts

\- Writing unit, integration, and system tests that run in our continuous
integration environment

\- Collaborating with teams members to solve engineering problems

The Teradata Center for Hadoop was established through the acquisition of a
startup (Hadapt) and so the culture and feel of our office is still very much
that of a startup.

E-mail me directly if you're interested :) anton -DOT- petrov -AT- teradata
-DOT- com

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima designs and deploys distributed sensor networks for environmental
quality. Aclima’s sensor networks generate billions of data points to reveal
actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In collaboration
with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these insights to
improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use this new body
of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world. For more
information, visit www.aclima.io. We are looking for passionate engineers to
help build, scale, and improve our platform. We’re looking for engineers who
are smart and get things done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration,
continuous improvement, and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a
relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Our stack includes:

Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis, Ansible, Docker,
Kubernetes

Open Positions:

* Full-time Experienced Backend Engineer

\- Great coding skills

\- Solid understanding of distributed systems

* Full-time Experienced DevOps Engineer

\- Experience operating large Linux-based deployments

\- Strong Python skills and automation mindset

------
zpallin
Outward Inc (outwardinc.com) | Infrastructure Developer | Experienced-based
startup level salary + equity | Downtown San Jose, California

= Summary ================================================

We're looking for someone who knows how to write software, develop systems,
networks, and automation. Someone who ascribes to "DevOps", "SysOps", "SRE",
and is an excellent troubleshooter. You will be working with a networked
render farm, as well as with a wide variety of operating systems, and internal
web services. Our company is headed towards massive scaling, so now is the
time to jump on board with Infrastructure.

= Requirements ============================================

Tools you should be familiar with: Chef, Vagrant, Virtualbox, Sensu, Logstash,
MySQL, MongoDB, Redis.

You should be familiar with the following languages: Ruby, Python, Bash,
Batch.

We use Mercurial primarily for revision control.

We use Ubuntu and Windows together, and often. Knowing both is a plus, but
learning on the job is okay for one or the other (not both).

Any networking and system administration experience is a huge plus, especially
if you are familiar with networked storage technology like SAN and NFS.

Junior devs are welcome to apply. Being a startup it is most important for us
to find passionate people than talent alone.

= Apply ==================================================

Please send me a resume (my user email) and some way to contact you other than
HN and I can send you more information. Also, I'm the one who will be hiring
you, so don't worry about recruiters or anything.

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis) Full time -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

Climate is using Clojure to build weather and agronomic models to help farmers
farm better.

====== Why I love it ======

– Climate is making a huge impact in the agricultural industry.

– I am surrounded by super smart people who all share an attitude of openness
and mentorship.

– I work with some of the top scientists in the fields of climatology,
agronomy, data science, and remote sensing.

– I build large-scale systems that process and serve trillions of pixels of
satellite imagery.

– I release open-source Clojure software as part of my job.

===== Who we’re looking for =====

We're looking for engineers of all kinds! Check out
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers).

===== How to apply =====

If you apply through this link you should get priority:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qT59VfwM&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qT59VfwM&cs=9vCbVfwX&page=Job%20Description&j=ovwn2fwa)

Or please email me directly at skhalsa@climate.com.

~~~
triangle
Are you open to remote contractors? Climate.com looks great, but I'm a London
based developer and only looking for contracting roles

------
nathanh
Teachers Pay Teachers | NYC | Full-Time | Engineers, Product Managers, Product
Designers

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econo...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)).

Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless Development
([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
nhurst@teacherspayteachers.com.

------
epi0Bauqu
DuckDuckGo - Remote

[https://duck.co/help/company/hiring](https://duck.co/help/company/hiring)

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We make essential HR administration a snap for businesses large
and small, and sound investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also just closed a substantial seed round from top investors, and were
recently covered in the Wall Street Journal:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. We're particularly looking for JavaScript engineers and
UX/UI/visual designers.

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
bluerobotcat
MyDoc, [https://my-doc.com](https://my-doc.com) | Singapore, ONSITE, VISA |
Android, iOS, ReactJS

MyDoc is a healthcare communications startup – providing doctors, patients and
businesses with the opportunity to manage their healthcare systems reliably
and efficiently. We will be launching a new platform in the next few weeks,
and are looking for several new developers to join our engineering team.

Our ideal candidate has experience building modern front-end apps with
ReactJS, Android, or iOS. She cares deeply about UI/UX, and is motivated to
learn new technologies and to reflect on best practices. As a front-end
developer you would be working on a well-designed, modern chat app for the
healtcare industry.

At MyDoc we use ReactJS, Java, Objective-C, Swift, Clojure, PHP/Laravel,
MySQL, and RabbitMQ. If you have years of experience with all of these then
that would be a plus, but we'll also happily hire developers who have a sound
theoretic background and want to broaden their horizons.

If this sounds interesting, send me your résumé or CV. You can find my email
address in my HN profile.

------
jordanbaucke
C++ / Video Streaming / Gaming - Remote Contract to Hire - Evasyst

Founded in 2015, Evasyst produces tools and technology for the burgeoning
Esports ecosystem. Headquartered in the Irvine, CA., home to a variety of
gaming industry leaders and AAA Gaming Studios, Evasyst is on the cutting edge
of gaming developments and it’s team is excited to take Esports to the next
level of international competition.

Evasyst is seeking a full-time contract C++ Desktop Application Developer to
develop its product which encapsulates video streaming and playback of
content.

\- C++, At least 5+ Years Professional Experience professional development /
consulting in these areas.

\- Experience building functional and graphically appealing GUI interfaces,
preferably, Qt or similar Experience with streaming video encoding / streaming
video playback

\- Experience interacting with RESTful web-services in a desktop application,
as well as web-sockets

\- Experience with OBS (Open Broadcaster) or similar open-source applications

\- Experience with building and releasing desktop applications for consumers
in PC / OSX environment

\- BS Computer Science, or similar software engineering education / background

email: jordan(at)evasyst.com

~~~
zerr
Any possibilities for part-time?

------
harrylepotter
Geli | San Francisico | Clean technology & Networked Energy | Multiple
fulltime engineering positions |

Imagine a world where there is less reliance on non-renewable power. A world
where you source your electricity from your neighbors rather than from power
stations hundreds of miles away. A world where software makes the best
possible use of the solar, wind and battery storage available. This is Geli's
vision - the "Internet of Energy(IoEn)".

Geli provides software and business solutions to design, connect, and operate
energy storage and microgrid systems ranging in size from residential to
utility-scale, as well as grid-tied, microgrid, and off-grid systems.

We're a growing Series-A funded company with 30 employees located in San
Francisco's SOMA district looking for outstanding engineers that are not only
fluent in technology, but also share our vision of a world running on 100%
renewable energy.

If this sounds like you, visit [http://geli.net/about-
geli/careers/](http://geli.net/about-geli/careers/) or email me directly
ben@geli.net

------
arsenerei
SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
        Analytics Developer (Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra, Vertica) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Backend Developer (Erlang, C, C++) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Production Data Engineer/Specialist (Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra, Vertica) - Montreal (ONSITE, REMOTE)
        Production Scaling Engineer/Specialist (DevOps) - Montreal (ONSITE, REMOTE)
        Rails Application Developer (Ruby, Konockout.js, PostgreSQL) - Montreal (ONSITE)
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
jeffmellen
10x Genomics | Pleasanton & San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Software
Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | 10xgenomics.com

10x Genomics builds hardware and software that adds new capabilities to
existing genetic sequencers. We use advanced chemistry to barcode the
fragmented DNA that flow through sequencers, and then software pipelines to
group them together again. This regrouping process can resolve biologically
relevant questions about large structural genetic mutations, inheritance, and
variation of gene expression between cells. The market for our platform is
growing rapidly, and our instruments and software are used at some of the top
research institutions and hospitals in the world.

We are particularly looking for systems engineers who have experience
developing cloud architecture, and UI engineers who have developed dynamic web
applications. You will be developing software that will enable researchers to
get from basecalls to answers much faster. You can view a demo of our existing
software at [http://loupe.10xgenomics.com](http://loupe.10xgenomics.com).

We manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using the NumPy stack,
and drive our front-end applications with AngularJS. Our software team is
small; four people are working exclusively on system architecture and
visualization, with about a dozen computational biologists developing the
analyses. No previous biological experience is required; we have plenty of
folks here to handle that.

10x has a remarkable team of experts from across many domains, a fresh new
round of funding led by Fidelity and SoftBank, and the technology to make a
great impact on genetic research. If you have an interest in something
different, something futuristic, and something altruistic, feel free to reach
out at jeff@10xgenomics.com.

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
AlisaT
Bounce Exchange | bounceexchange.com/careers | Full-time developers | New York
City/NYC - Onsite preferred, remote possible - Visa sponsorship available

We're a digital marketing tech company based in the city. We make those
overlays in clients & browsers that end users interact with. And as always,
with things that look simple, there's countless things going on behind the
scenes that make them happen.

Our core platform (Go, Lua, PHP, Ember.JS, Javascript) supports billions of
sessions per month, and we're looking for experienced engineers in the backend
/ full-stack / platform / [whatever your favorite or least favorite
buzzword/keyword/term is] to join our team.

Size/etc?

We're a 140+ person startup, and because we're already very profitable/taking
in millions in ARR, we're not reliant on future funding rounds for our
success. Our growth is all about improving our platform and supporting client
growth, not satisfying investors.

What do we actually do?

We invented a new class of enterprise marketing software we call “Behavioral
Automation." Bounce Exchange analyzes digital body language to make websites
way more convenient and less annoying to visitors (which increases their
conversion rate). We work with large retailers, publishers and Fortune 500s to
help them monetize their traffic more effectively.

Computer World ranked us as the #1 tech company to work for in the United
States in terms of employee retention and career development. Crain's and
Internet Week agreed and ranked us in their respective groups of the top
places to work for in NYC.

Apply through the site, or email careers@bounceexchange.com and mention that
you came here from HN. We'll be keeping up.

------
Darinspired
Spire Global - [http://www.spire.com](http://www.spire.com) | Locations:
Glasgow; San Francisco; Singapore; Boulder | Onsite only

Global IT Infrastructure Lead (Boulder); Desktop Support Engineer (Boulder);
Spacecraft Operations Engineer (All offices); API Developer (SF/Boulder)

Please visit our careers page to learn more:
[http://www.spire.com/careers](http://www.spire.com/careers)

Keywords: Satellites, Space, Linux, C, Python, embedded systems, RTOS,
microcontrollers, AWS, electronics and hardware, distributed systems and
networking, EE, PCBs, etc.

Overview: Spire is a nano-satellite powered data platform. We build and launch
small remote-sensing cubesats to capture valuable data for weather prediction
and Maritime domain awareness.

We are a fast moving, energetic start-up applying agile development principles
to a traditionally sluggish and overly-burdened industry (and having fun doing
it).

You will never be bored at Spire!

Please email Darin@spire.com if you are interested in learning more. Previous
work in satellites not required.

------
bradypostmates
Company: Postmates

Location: San Francisco

Visa: offer visa transfers and green card sponsorships

Roles: Software Engineers (backend, front-end, Android, iOS, reliability,
infrastructure)

Job Descriptions: check out our website at
[https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2011 and located in San Francisco right next to
Caltrain, Postmates is transforming the way local goods move around a city by
enabling anyone to get any product delivered in under one hour. Our
revolutionary urban logistics and on-demand delivery platform connects
customers with local couriers, who purchase and deliver goods from any
restaurant or store in a city. With the largest on-demand delivery fleet in
the country, we currently operate in 40 cities across the country and are
processing 1,000,000 deliveries per month on the platform.

Engineers interested in our infrastructure, reliability, or front-end
positions can e-mail their resumes to lana@postmates.com

Engineers interested in our iOS, Android, or backend positions can e-mail
their resumes to emily@postmates.com

------
leaper2
Magic Leap | multiple positions | Dania Beach, FL; Mountain View, CA | Onsite
| Full-Time; Intern | Visa (full time) | Computer Vision; Embedded; Machine
Learning [http://magicleap.com/](http://magicleap.com/)

Magic Leap is an eclectic group of visionaries, rocket scientists, wizards,
and gurus from the fields of film, robotics, visualization, software,
computing, and user experience. We are growing quickly, and this is the time
to get on board and play a role in shaping the way people will be interacting
with the world tomorrow.

We are hiring in the following areas:

    
    
      computer vision
      machine learning
      embedded systems
      software engineering
      hardware and pcb design
      android systems
      embedded algorithm optimization
      game dev tools (Unity, Unreal Engine)
      cloud computing/apis
    

For more information or to apply: [http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-
wanted](http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-wanted) metafriendly

~~~
sjs7007
I can't seem to find any intern positions on your careers page. Am I missing
something?

------
shahn
Nulogy | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Contract Packagers

Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry. Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.
You can read about us in the Globe and Mail:
[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-
magazi...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-magazi..).

Recent Awards:

\- Deloitte: Technology Fast 50™ Canada - 2015

\- Deloitte: Fast 500™ North America - 2015

\- Aon Hewitt: Canada’s Best Small and Medium Employers, Platinum status -
2016

Benefits:

\- Unlimited vacation. Because your results are your results.

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children

\- $750/yr toward any extra help to make your family life easier for parents.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

\- In office snacks and other nice little stuff.

Currently hiring ONSITE, Full Time
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers)

Send your resume and a cover letter to grow@nulogy.com and put "From YC" in
the subject

------
revorad
CO-FOUNDER for Learnetto ([https://learnetto.com](https://learnetto.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE

I'm looking for a co-founder for my education startup Learnetto.

Learnetto is a marketplace where anyone can teach and sell a course on useful
tech skills including programming, design, product management and marketing.

Business model: We take a small cut (25%) of the sales.

I've built most of the product myself with some help from freelancers.

We have a bunch of teachers and students already.

The market seems crowded but I think there's room for a better marketplace,
where the terms for teachers are fair and reasonable
([https://learnetto.com/teachers](https://learnetto.com/teachers)) and
students get an awesome place to learn. So I'm building it.

WHAT I CAN OFFER YOU

Equity.

A chance to build an exciting and fun business in an exploding market with a
technical cofounder who can _sell_ (that's me!).

WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR

I'm looking for someone who can build product and also understands and cares
about the business. Someone who has worked on their own projects, startup or
business.

TECH STACK

Rails 4 app on Heroku, videos hosted on Wistia, Stripe for payments.

Lots more details here - [https://medium.com/@hrishio/an-open-letter-to-my-
future-co-f...](https://medium.com/@hrishio/an-open-letter-to-my-future-co-
founder-267b51577083#.h3bcn0n74)

If you're up for building an awesome online education business together, email
me - hrishi@learnetto.com

------
plethora
Plethora | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

At Plethora we're building a fully automated CNC milling service so engineers
can prototype precision aluminum parts in days, not weeks. We believe in a
world where everyone has access to the powers of engineering, for everything
from new product development, prototyping, and rapid manufacturing, to
scientific experiments and artistic projects.

We're a thoughtful, engineer-lead company, growing fast and looking for
talented programmers, designers, and managers for the following roles amongst
others:

\- Computational Geometry Software Engineer

\- Computational Mechanics/Physical Simulation Engineer

\- Senior Lead Front-end Engineer (Javascript)

\- Senior Software Engineer (C# and .NET)

\- Backend Engineer

\- Test/QA Automation Engineer

\- Head of Engineering

\- Head of Marketing

\- Product Manager(s)

\- Lead Product Designer (UI/UX)

If you're a designer, feel free to reach out to me personally – we're building
a forward-thinking design team inspired by the Bauhaus, Eliot Noyes, etc. I'm
morgan@plethora.com.

[https://www.plethora.com/careers](https://www.plethora.com/careers) |
careers@plethora.com

------
yareto
Yareto GmbH | Neuss, Germany | ONSITE | full-time

We post our job-ad in German, because it's mandatory to understand and speak
German for this position.

Für die Realisierung moderner Softwarelösungen im Bereich Web und Java
Enterprise suchen wir per sofort für den Standort Neuss eine/n Full-Stack
Softwareentwickler/in.

Ihr interessantes Aufgabengebiet - Mitarbeit in einem interdisziplinären und
agilen Team - Gestaltung und Entwicklung von Software mit Hilfe moderner
Software Technologien - Analyse von Anforderungen in Zusammenarbeit mit den
Fachexperten und Entwicklung von Lösungskonzepten - Implementierung von
anspruchsvollen Softwarelösungen ist ebenfalls Teil Ihres Aufgabengebietes

Ihr Profil u.a. - Fundierte Kenntnisse in den Bereichen Java, JEE, EJB, CDI,
XSD - Fundierte Kenntnisse in den Bereichen JavaScript, CSS und HTML5 und
idealerweise AngularJS - Erfahrungen mit agiler Softwareentwicklung

Weitere Details:
[http://www.yareto.de/#!karriere/cipy](http://www.yareto.de/#!karriere/cipy)

------
papercruncher
Lead iOS Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time | San Francisco, CA | VISA (will
transfer H1/O1/E3)

We are looking for a Lead iOS engineer to take Tubi TV to the next level on
iOS and tvOS for Apple TV (and Android and xbox and a bunch of other devices
if one is also interested in that). This is a hands on position, but you will
get the chance to shape & grow the team and install best engineering
practices. You would also of course be deeply involved in the product planning
and decision making.

Tubi TV is the largest free streaming TV network; think Free Netflix. We are
VC funded but we also have substantial revenue and inked partnerships with
major Hollywood studios.

If you enjoy consumer products, movies, good UI/UX (we have two designers in
the team) and a professional work environment without ninjas or rockstars, you
will have a lot of fun at Tubi Tv.

To apply:
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hkpt?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hkpt?referer=hn)

------
chickerbp
Dir. iOS & Mac Engineering | Big Nerd Ranch | Atlanta, GA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Big Nerd Ranch specializes in developing mobile and web apps for our clients.
We also teach students through our signature immersive bootcamps, and we
release books in our best-selling series of Big Nerd Ranch Guides.

We’re looking for a Director of iOS and Mac Engineering to take our stellar
team to the next level in quality, innovation, and organization. You should be
as passionate as we are about leading, learning, and performing. You will work
among the smartest, most genuine people you know. In this role, you will
thoughtfully manage engineers, improve process and practice, and collaborate
effectively with other teams like Design, Web, Training, and Sales. You will
work from our Intergalactic Headquarters in Atlanta, Georgia.

View details and apply online: [https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-us/careers/)

------
bizzleDawg
Zoetrope Labs | Bristol, UK ONSITE | Full full stack software engineer
(Python, JS, C/C++) | [https://zoetrope.io](https://zoetrope.io)

Zoetrope is a IoT and connected product consultancy and development startup.
We've rapidly grown over the last year and are working with large household
name companies (some of whom are not named on our website just yet). We're
just getting started and are looking to grow our core team of
developers/consultants. Generally looking for all-rounders who are just as at
home with developing software as talking with clients and working out
solutions to problems with them.

You'll make prototype and production code working with both startups and
larger companies, get control over the tools you use and when you work.

Full job spec and application details: [https://zoetrope.io/careers/software-
engineer](https://zoetrope.io/careers/software-engineer)

------
robmixlr
Mixlr | London, UK | on-site

Mixlr[1] is an audio broadcasting company, providing rock-solid and
professional live audio services to radio stations, bands, artists - and tens
of thousands of other content creators, each and every month.

From designing and building powerful broadcast apps, to seamlessly
distributing live sounds to millions of listeners, our team delivers
indispensable solutions that are trusted and relied upon worldwide.

More info: [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs)

[1] [http://mixlr.com](http://mixlr.com)

\---

Current engineering vacancies:

* Backend Developer [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/backend.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/backend.html)

* Frontend Developer [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/frontend.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/frontend.html)

* DevOps Engineer [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/devops.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/devops.html)

* C++ Developer [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/cpp.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/cpp.html)

\---

Current product/community vacancies:

* Product Manager [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/product.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/product.html)

* Community Manager [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/community.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/community.html)

------
educationcto
Chicago, IL | eSpark Learning |
[https://esparklearning.com](https://esparklearning.com) | Full Time |
Software Engineer | Onsite

Every student has unique needs, interests, and abilities - and they learn
better when their education is targeted to them. Come join our team as we
transform the education system to match students with the unique resources
that will address their learning style & needs.

We work with K-8 schools across the country to implement personalized learning
in the classroom. Our method provably doubles academic gains for students of
all types - and we are growing exponentially.

You'll be a foundational member of our small team; we work across the stack,
from data infrastructure, to our main Rails services, up to a front-end in
Angular, React, and iOS. You'll learn more here than anywhere else in your
career.

If you are passionate about making a real difference in the world, send me
(CTO) an email directly at luke@esparklearning.com.

------
frd91gt
eFlex Systems | Developer | Rochester Hills, MI | ONSITE | Full Time

At eFlex Systems you will build software products to help world class
manufacturers manage and improve their assembly lines and other manufacturing
processes. You will work closely with product owners, testers, developers and
designers, collaborating on new products and improving our existing products.

We have a relaxed culture and offer competitive salary with excellent benefits
to our full time employees.

We are currently look for: * Developers — You are a full stack developer that
is passionate about well crafted code. Our tech stack consists of Ember.js,
Node.js, CoffeeScript, MongoDB and Redis. Test driven development is a nice to
have, but a willingness to learn is okay too.

We are not currently sponsoring H1B visas. US work authorization is required.

Say Hi! Drop us a line at jobs@eflexsystems.com with your resume and a brief
introduction! If you are not local to metro Detroit, don't be shy, we are
willing to help with relocation expenses!

------
rmanocha
Upwork | Bay Area | Onsite (or remote for the right person) |
[https://www.upwork.com](https://www.upwork.com)

Like working on big scale, distributed platform services? My team at Upwork is
hiring an intern for Summer 2016 and a Senior Software Engineer to help us
build out our next generation platform. Along the way, you'll get to work with
people from all over the world (most of our engineering team works remotely)
including world class engineers, product managers and designers. The post for
the intern is available at [https://goo.gl/dVMDmb](https://goo.gl/dVMDmb). The
post for the Senior Engineer isn't up yet but it follows along the same lines
as the intern post.

Feel free to apply via Jobvite or email me (email available in profile)
directly.

P.S. - We are also looking for remote Java engineers to work with us, so if
you're interested, there's that too :).

~~~
hakimelek
Hey, I am student in Computer Science. I am planning to visit the bay area in
mid May. I was wondering if I can stop by your office sometimes and learn more
about what are you working on. I might apply for a remote job at Upwork after
my graduation :) Please feel free to send me an email at mhakim13@winona.edu
if we can work that out.

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | JUNIOR DEVELOPER | London UK | Full-Time | www.countfire.com
(www.rapidtender.com)

Are you super inquisitive? When you don't understand why something happens are
you filled with a need to dig deeper? We're looking for an enthusiastic junior
developer to join our team.

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. I
know, enterprise software doesn't sound sexy but we do really interesting
work. The technology you will learn includes (but is not limited to); python,
flask, js, react, angular, sql, postgres and linux.

I've built the entire product by myself, so far, and I'm looking for somebody
with a thirst for knowledge to be my sidekick. We will be collaborating
directly and you will be given all the support you need to progress rapidly to
an experienced developer. My expectation is that what you're missing in
experience, you will make up for in enthusiasm and a desire to learn.

Email aidan@rapidtender.com for more details.

------
apbp
Transcriptic | Full Time | ONSITE (Menlo Park, CA) | www.transcriptic.com

All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)

Transcriptic is setting new standards for basic research by making life
science discoveries cheaper, faster, and more accessible than anyone thought
possible. We enable scientists to run experiments on our automated work cells
via our web application from anywhere in the world. Rather than carry out wet-
lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually configure) their
experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's central, highly
automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no upfront capital
costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research today is
incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with researchers
spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of liquids from
one place to another. We're building a long-term company to completely change
the way life science research and development is done.

We're a rapidly growing startup, now 30-something people, well funded ($15M)
and have customers at places like Harvard, MIT, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small,
all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

We're looking for talented engineers and bioengineers to join our team. You'll
have competitive salary and benefits, subsidized commuting, free caffeine and
food, and great teammates.

Recent coverage:
[http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/](http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/)
All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)
hiring at transcriptic.com

------
jparker165
MineralSoft YC W16 | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[https://mineralsoft.com](https://mineralsoft.com)

We're a SaaS and data platform for owners of oil & gas assets.

We're hiring senior developers (2+ years professional experience). Our stack
is python, postgres, and linux/AWS. We have some really fun problems.

Email: jon@mineralsoft.com

------
azm00
Progyny - Frontend / Backend - Salary, equity are all open to negotiation. I'm
not involved in the actual $.

Location: New York, NYC

We are an IVF, egg freezing, and general fertility benefit & insurance startup
that has already signed some very large enterprise customers (household
names), and we're rapidly scaling all departments.

We have open positions for frontend developers, backend developers, and
everything in between. PHP, Rails, are open as our stacks are mostly still in
planning and development. Don't hesitate to apply. I'm on the engineering
team.

Please apply through Workable:

[https://progyny.workable.com/](https://progyny.workable.com/)

Frontend:

[https://progyny.workable.com/jobs/193492](https://progyny.workable.com/jobs/193492)

Senior Developer:

[https://progyny.workable.com/jobs/188814](https://progyny.workable.com/jobs/188814)

------
bmajz
Subcurrent | Seattle, WA or Silicon Valley, CA | Fulltime, Onsite

Looking for: Software Engineer and UX Designer

Subcurrent is reimagining enterprise applications through the medium of chat.
Currently, our Slack bot helps companies measure processes through quick polls
and lightweight conversation. We are looking for someone new to join our team
and we think you'd like to come here because:

* We've already got great traction including the #1 spot in the Slack App Directory's HR category and paying customers!

* We're starting to build out a personality and chat dialogue for our bot, so you get to moonlight as a scriptwriter and critic

* We have some really exciting technical challenges ahead of us, with hard problems like natural language processing for our chat interface and cluster management across thousands of realtime connections to chat clients

For devs: Our stack is primarily in Node.js and Meteor running on AWS, but
we're totally cool with other backgrounds.

~~~
bmajz
Apply by sending an email to jobs @ <company name>.com

(Yes, we have the .com!)

------
textnowmike
TextNow | Waterloo, Canada, San Francisco & Los Angeles | ONSITE |

Come disrupt the telecommunications industry with us!

With offices in San Francisco, Los Angeles and Waterloo, our mission is to
connect the world by creating the most exceptional and affordable phone
service. With a multi-faceted approach to our products and engineering, we
continue to grow our millions of users daily.

We are changing the industry by providing what others cannot - a better user
experience, better customer service, continual innovation, and most
importantly – transparent pricing.

Join us to make a BIG impact as part of the disrupting force that's changing
telecommunications forever.

We're hiring developers of all skill sets and UX/UI Designers. Check out our
openings at
[http://about.textnow.com/careers/](http://about.textnow.com/careers/). You
can also contact me directly, my email is in my HN profile.

~~~
Amir6
Hey, I'm currently using your service and am very happy with it. Thanks for
the great work!

------
achao
Uber ATC (Advanced Technology Center) | Pittsburgh, PA | Full-time | Onsite

Uber ATC ([http://www.uberatc.com/](http://www.uberatc.com/)) is committed to
work at the cutting edge in mapping, safety, and autonomy. Come help shape the
future of transportation with us!

We are hiring across the board! Positions include Machine Learning
Specialists, Data Scientists, Full Stack Engineers, Python/C++ Engineers, Dev
Tools and Infrastructure, Perception, Localization, Motion Planning, Radar,
Video and Compression, Network Engineering and many more that you can find
here [http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php](http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php)

Feel free to email me at achao@uber.com with your resume, the position(s) you
are interested in, and a few sentences of why you'd be #superpumped to join
our team!

------
latchkey
GearLaunch | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full time

Senior Software Engineer / Full Stack

[https://www.gearlaunch.com/jobs/?gh_jid=182997](https://www.gearlaunch.com/jobs/?gh_jid=182997)

GearLaunch is a whitelabeled end-to-end ecommerce platform, including
fulfillment and customer support. We’re using great tools to build a solid
platform that our partners have asked us to build, and they love us for it.
We’re profitable and growing, just got a new office downtown in the financial
district.

We’re “all-in” on Google Cloud Platform, especially App Engine. The backend is
Java/Lombok/Guice/Resteasy/Objectify, the frontend is single page app
Angular/ES6/Gulp. You will be working in an agile, low-bullshit codebase where
we deploy as soon as features are added.

We’re looking for bright, hands-on engineers with a good testing ethic.

------
lstamp
LiveRamp | Back​ ​End/Full​ ​Stack Developers | Full-time in San Francisco |
Competitive Tech Salary

About us: LiveRamp is the leader in data connectivity, helping the world’s
largest brands use their data to improve customer interactions on any channel
and device.​ ​We help marketers eliminate data silos and unlock greater value
from the tools they use every day.

We are steadily growing (190 current employees) with plans to double in size
over the next year. Our employees enjoy catered meals, unlimited PTO, ​an
​annual camping trip and lots of social gatherings. But the best job perk is
our awesome team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be
great engineers as well.

About you: Type S(tartup) personality is a must: smart, ethical, friendly,
hard-working and proactive. You’re comfortable in multiple languages,
frameworks, and environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and
aspiring managers. If you think you’d be a good fit, consider joining our
team!

We’re looking for smart and talented engineers for the following positions:

Senior Data Engineer

([https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14840?t=afx5wq#.V...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14840?t=afx5wq#.VwV9uRMrKRs))

Senior Full Stack Engineer

([https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14843?t=f2la7b#.V...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14843?t=f2la7b#.VwV9yhMrKRs))

Generalist Software Engineer/New Grad

([https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/59087?t=jmgo1f#.V...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/59087?t=jmgo1f#.VwV91xMrKRs))

To apply: ​Use the links above to apply directly. We will aim to get back to
you within a 24 hour window.

------
aerique
Arbor Networks |
[https://www.arbornetworks.com/](https://www.arbornetworks.com/) | Delft,
Netherlands | ONSITE

Arbor does DDoS and Advanced Threat Protection.

We've got two job openings however the Arbor Delft team is small so these job
descriptions describe where your main focus will be, but you will be expected
to pick up tasks "from the other side" now and then. Experience with Linux and
the command line is preferred.

Also, the main language in the office is Dutch and you will be expected to
learn it if you do not already know it. Initially you can get by with English.

1\. Software Developer – UI/Javascript Applications

\- [http://arbornetworks.jobs/delft-nld/software-developer-
uijav...](http://arbornetworks.jobs/delft-nld/software-developer-uijavascript-
applications/B3EDD719B0E14CACAEB6DC80A76C5C46/job/)

The main focus is the frontend. UX experience very welcome although you will
be mainly implementing (at least initially) instead of designing. Experience
with one or more of the following technologies: Rails & Ruby, AngularJS,
React, JavaScript.

2\. Software Developer - Backend and middleware C/C++ and Python

\- [http://arbornetworks.jobs/delft-nld/software-developer-
backe...](http://arbornetworks.jobs/delft-nld/software-developer-backend-and-
middleware-cc-and-python/9E798C07762E4877B4D366E8F5C4BF12/job/)

The main focus of your job will be the everything except the frontend.
Experience with one or more of the following technologies: C/C++, Python.
Experience with one or more of the following will make you more interesting to
us: INTERCAL, Ruby, Scala, shell scripts.

If you're interested contact gertjan.schoenmaker@arbor.net or apply through
the above-mentioned links.

------
knocte
Gatecoin ([http://gatecoin.com](http://gatecoin.com)) | Hong Kong ONSITE |
Multiple Positions | Fulltime | (INTERNS also welcome, VISA sponsor)

We're a regulated bitcoin/ether(/others) exchange in Hong Kong, with many
projects in our backlog!

We're looking for technical folks to fill some roles:

a) Devs (Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, Mobile soonish via Xamarin)

b) QA

c) SysAdmins+DBA

d) Security

e) UI/UX/CSS designers (Android/iOS experience desirable too)

f) Hybrid roles of the above

We use AngularJS (moving to TypeScript) and .NET/Mono (C#, looking at F# too),
with a hybrid Linux/Windows environment (i.e. Redis, MySQL). Get in contact to
know more at andres at gatecoin dot com, using the subject "Interested in
Gatecoin roles".

We help with sponsorship/relocation to HK.

Want to make a difference in the cryptocurrency space? Join like-minded people
to work together and help us change the world!

~~~
andrewkondrich
Hi! What types of backgrounds are you looking for in potential interns?

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Senior Data Scientist / Computational Research Scientist - 90-140k -
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-
scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html)

Deep Learning Computational Scientist - 80-140k -
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-
scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html)

Data Science Engineer - 80-130k - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-
science-engineer.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-
engineer.html)

Data Scientist - 70-90k - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-
scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html)

Computational biologist / bioinformatics - 80-130k- (No post yet)

What we do: We've so far collected 40 TB of high-res images of human cells,
some diseased, some healthy. We comb this data to find cures for rare genetic
diseases.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor, but you
need to already be US authorized.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software infrastructure: mainly go. Deep learning
(e.g. convolutional networks) we're mainly using the python frameworks (keras,
theano, tensorflow, etc).

Send background code to me (co-founder/cto) at datasci@recursionpharma.com.
Our team of 12:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
emilong
Bold | [http://boldlisting.com/](http://boldlisting.com/) | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We’re a small, well-funded, early stage startup tackling the $50B+ market of
residential real estate looking to bring on our second engineer.

Node backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. More details on our blog:
[https://blog.boldlisting.com/](https://blog.boldlisting.com/)

We're looking to hire an experienced full stack engineer who is excited about
a collaborative, inclusive environment to produce high-quality code.
[http://boldlisting.com/job/?id=software-
engineer](http://boldlisting.com/job/?id=software-engineer)

Feel free to contact me directly, email in my HN profile.

------
andylei
Addepar - New York, NY & Mountain View, CA; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only

Addepar is looking for engineers to join our growing Mountain View & Midtown
Manhattan offices! We're a fast growing startup trying to overhaul the data
infrastructure of finance to foster openness and transparency.

Engineering is at the core of Addepar's culture and we are looking to add the
best, brightest, and most passionate software engineers to our teams. If you
are excited about doing the best work of your career in web development,
distributed systems, analytics, data, automation, or infrastructure, we want
to talk to you!

Contact us at:
[https://www.addepar.com/careers/](https://www.addepar.com/careers/) OR email
careers [at] addepar [dot] com to learn more.

------
altryne1
Fundbox | [https://fundbox.com](https://fundbox.com) | Full-time Onsite |
Back-end Engineer | SF

Come work in a great company, with more then 100M in funding and numerous
prizes in the industry of Fintech.

Be one of the first engineers in SF, basically a startup within a start up.

We're looking for the first back end engineer in our branch new SF R&D branch,
to help develop the new product of the company. Duties will involve creating a
back end infrastructure from scratch, optimizing for performance, working
tightly with the product team and influencing the newest products of the
company.

We're a python shop, but experience with specifically python is not 100%
required as long as you're experienced enough to start running with it.

Let me know if you're interested, let's talk.

alex@fundbox.com

------
mjoris
ATLANTA, GA - ONSITE - VISA (must have current eligibility to work in the US)

Pindrop is the pioneer in voice fraud prevention and authentication.
Headquartered in Atlanta, GA, Pindrop’s patented technology can identify,
locate and authenticate phone devices uniquely just from the call audio.
Pretty cool.

What's even better are some of the perks of working here - tons of free food
and coffee, catered lunch every Friday, tech talks, lunch and learns, casual
dress, annual professional development budget, game nights, and flexible work
hours. Just to name a few.

We're currently looking for a QA Director, Software Development Manager, and
several Backend Software Engineers (Python) and Automation QA Engineers.

Please send your resume with context to talent@pindropsecurity.com if you're
interested in learning more.

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
INTERNS & working students ONSITE, especially:

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering (Golang, AWS, ChatOps, Docker)

\- Campaign Management (Adwords, Facebook)

\- Growth Hacking (SEO/SEA, PR, Online Marketing)

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

About us:

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible for any level

\- we're founder owned, sustainable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

\- B2C and B2B products with great traction already

Come see us at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
rockybernstein
MyPizza | NYC, NY | Full-time | On-site

A more complete description is at:
[https://gist.github.com/rocky/6525169e7810f9e1c90b29038afd79...](https://gist.github.com/rocky/6525169e7810f9e1c90b29038afd7923)

If the below is of interest contact rocky@mypizza.com

About you:

We are looking for a someone who is passionate about devops [1] and will get
us to the next level growing computer operations at MyPizza.

...

About us:

We are MyPizza, the best way to order local, independent pizza online and we
bring technology to pizza places and pizza-oriented restaurants.

In devops, we are constantly are looking for ways to improve our computer
operations using a devops orientation. We are constantly looking to automate
ourselves out of a job. We are always looking for flaws in our system. ...

------
mikekij
MedCrypt, San Diego, Remote/On-site, CTO

We're building a cryptography / security library for medical device
manufacturers. If successful, our software will facilitate encrypted data
transfer between networked medical devices (like CT scanners) and users around
the world. The CTO will work with a medical physicist and PhD cryptographer to
architect the solution, and then lead the hiring of two additional engineers.
You have the ability to choose what you see as the right technology stack
(with a few limitations).

Closing seed funding currently. Offering competitive salary + equity. Can be
based in San Diego or remote. Founders sold their last company to a large
medical device company. contact Mike at medcrypt dot co .

~~~
snowpanda
This sounds like a really cool project. Good luck!

~~~
mikekij
Thanks! The current state in the industry is pretty poor. Really looking
forward to helping fix that.

------
Ionic16
Ionic Security - Atlanta, GA

Onsite

Ionic Security is a distributed data service which enables lifetime control
over your data while providing real-time visibility and analytics of data-
type, location, and use. When data access is requested, policies are checked
in real time, every time, to ensure that sensitive information is only shared
when allowed. This enables continuous control of your data both inside and
outside your perimeter through Ionic's hybrid cloud on-premise service.

Currently hiring:

C++ Engineers-Win32 API, MFC, COM, Multithreading

Javascript Engineer-ECMA, CSS, HTML

Data Scientist-HCI, Machine Learning, Python

Please send any resumes to:

jmay@ionicsecurity.com or
[https://www.ionic.com/careers/](https://www.ionic.com/careers/)

~~~
SFDevC
Doesn't Gene work there?

------
tyre
Seneca Systems | Redwood City, CA | Full Time

Seneca Systems is the company behind Romulus, a constituent system-of-record
and service request management platform for local governments. Think
Salesforce + Zendesk for cities.

Our mission is to elevate democracy at the local level by building software
that solves the everyday, unsexy little problems of public servants.

We don't care what TechCrunch or ProductHunt think of our work. We're solving
problems we don't want our kids to have.

## What we need

\- Product marketing/go to market strategist: Your goal is to do what
Salesforce did for enterprise and Square did for SMBs: bring transformative
technology to markets others were too scared to touch.

[http://seneca.systems/careers/growth/go-to-market-
strategist...](http://seneca.systems/careers/growth/go-to-market-strategist-
product-marketer)

\- Government Technology Advisor:

Giving outstanding Romulus demos to state and local government teams.

Performing outbound and inbound sales activities including prospecting,
follow-up, and closing. Building strong relationships with hundreds of
government representatives and staff members. Turning successful sales into
referrals.

[http://seneca.systems/careers/sales/government-technology-
ad...](http://seneca.systems/careers/sales/government-technology-advisor)

\- Postgres Database Engineer:

From GIS to high-performance search, we have a few dozen customers in large
cities (e.g. Chicago, Detroit, Miami) and tens of millions of records. As we
move to serve America's 330 million constituents, coupled with the unique
security and auditing requirements of government software, infrastructure
cannot be an after-thought.

We push everything (triggers, constraints, source-of-truth) as far down the
stack as possible. We love Postgres and so should you.

Email: chris@seneca.systems

------
tomblomfield
Mondo Bank - London, UK - Android Engineer (Onsite, Permanent and Contract)

We’re a small team working to create the best bank account in the world.

We're obsessed with making our customers’ lives easier by giving them a simple
realtime view of their finances, easy sending and spending, and complete
control from their smartphone. And when they aren't around, our customers will
feel safe in the knowledge that we'll monitor things and let them know if
anything needs their attention.

We're now looking for two Android engineers to help us build the best banking
app in the world.

[https://mondo.workable.com/jobs/183279](https://mondo.workable.com/jobs/183279)

~~~
oliver_martell
Hey Tom,

Are you guys looking for any Ruby engineers?

Cheers, Oliver

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value. We take employee
satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in return. We are
currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and dynamic
engineering organization in the following positions:

* Platform Engineer

* Cassandra Database Administrator

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

------
dauerbach
Hi, we are the Squarespace security team.

We are looking for some talented security engineers to join our security team.

\- How Do I Apply

[http://grnh.se/dyur5c](http://grnh.se/dyur5c)

\- Where Are We Located

West Village, New York City

\- What we offer

Competitive salary

Medical, dental, vision coverage (100% for you and your dependents).

Liberal and Flexible PTO policy

Office meals

Equity

Parental Leave

401K match

\- What we are looking for

Squarespace is looking for self-driven individuals to come on board and own
major portions of our security initiatives in both our production and
corporate environments. You will work closely with teams across the
organization to build programs and processes that secure the platform powering
millions of websites. You’ll act as a subject matter expert on all things
security across the engineering organization.

~~~
gangstertim1
Similarly, Squarespace Frontend (Interface) team is hiring. I've been an
engineer here for ~5 months and it's great. All the same stuff as the above
guy wrote applies, but a bit more:

Stack: Mongo, Java backend, ES6/7 + React + Alt (flux implementation)
frontend. Small teams, lots of product ownership.

Kitchen: Contains nutella

Monitor: 34" ultra wide screen

View: Unparalleled in West Village

Cole: Interesting dude, does stuff with the developer platform

Ceilings: 12 1/2'

Taps: 5

Commute: 23 minutes (from my apartment)

Please reach out to me if you'd like to talk!

~~~
VRstudent
I would love to talk with you if possible. How do I reach out?

~~~
gangstertim1
You can email me at tmiller [AT] squarespace.com

~~~
VRstudent
Emailed you!

------
dwerthen
Universal Avenue | Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time Onsite

Join a rapidly growing startup located at the heart of beautiful Stockholm.
Together we will build the next generation of B2B sales. Our team is currently
looking to expand a whole range of developer positions, front-end, back-end
and native development (Android and IOS). Our tech stack is based upon Ruby on
Rails and React, and we are starting up our native apps. So if you are
interested in green field Android development especially, let us know!

Check us out at [https://universalavenue.com/](https://universalavenue.com/)

Contact me, daniel.werthen at universalavenue.com.

------
danjwilson
Unmade - [https://www.unmade.com](https://www.unmade.com) | London, UK | Full-
time, ONSITE

Unmade (formerly Knyttan) is a vertically-integrated fashion brand, pioneering
on-demand knitwear manufacturing technology.

We're looking for people to help build out our Django-based e-commerce site,
where customers can design, visualize and purchase unique garments.

We're also building a production management system, which can route purchased
designs through to our in-house industrial knitting machines.

We use Python as much as we can, with Javascript and WebGL for our design
tools.

Open positions:

* Backend Python Developers

* Javascript Developer

* Creative Coder

Emails jobs@unmade.com with a CV and GitHub profile if you're interested!

------
smortaz
Microsoft | Redmond | Fulltime | Onsite

Looking for: Senior Software Engineers + 2 summer interns

Our team works on various tools for data scientists and web devs. These
include:

Visual Studio (R, Python plugins - mostly C#)

Visual Studio Code (R, Python plugins - mostly typescript)

Azure Python SDK (Python)

Jupyter notebooks (web FE/BE, Linux/docker)

repos:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/RTVS](https://github.com/Microsoft/RTVS)

[https://github.com/Microsoft/ptvs](https://github.com/Microsoft/ptvs)

[https://github.com/Azure/azure-sdk-for-
python](https://github.com/Azure/azure-sdk-for-python)

Please contact: smortaz at microsoft

Thanks!

~~~
bpg_92
HI there, is there a dot com after microsoft? the email doesn't seem that
clear.

------
gibrown
Automattic (WordPress.com, Jetpack, Polldaddy, Gravatar) | Data Wrangler |
Full Time | REMOTE

We're a distributed company with employees in 46 countries. Help us influence
the 26% of the Web that runs on WordPress.

We're building out our data infrastructure. Each day we handle:

\- 3.5 Million New Posts & Comments From 196 countries

\- 48 Million Elasticsearch Queries In 137 languages

\- Billions of events streaming through Kafka, Hive, Impala, Spark

\- Billions of unique users per month across all of our services.

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-wrangler/)

------
edword
Gin Lane : New York City : Onsite : Senior Javascript Engineer : Full-time

[http://ginlane.com/contact](http://ginlane.com/contact)

Gin Lane is a collective of creative technologists working on creating
consumer experiences of the future.

We're looking for a frontend-inclined Senior Javascript Engineer to work with
us on building out engaging interfaces and future tech. If you're working with
any combination of React, Radium, JS/CSS Animations, Falcor, ClojureScript or
Elm let's talk!

Prefer onsite, but willing to entertain remote around the EST timezone for the
right candidate.

\----- tech-jobs@ginlane.com \-----

------
hectorals
LendUp | www.lendup.com | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

LendUp (YC W12) is looking for Software Engineers and Data Scientists. We're
using technology to bring fairness, education and credit improving products to
the subprime market. We're technology agnostic in our hiring. Our dev team is
made up of solid generalists from all backgrounds. All we ask for is people
that are passionate about helping the financially underserved and ability to
build robust software.

Our latest business strategy was covered in TechCrunch recently:
techcrunch.com/2016/01/22/the-loan-dolphin/

Please email careers@lendup.com to find out more!

------
xando
A friendly reminder. The items listed here are available on the map on
[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io) Direct link to "Who is
hiring? (April 2016)"

[https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/16.49719236865712/-44.47265...](https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/16.49719236865712/-44.47265625/2/?exclude=so&exclude=gh&exclude=be&exclude=fj&exclude=se&exclude=ww&exclude=aj&exclude=lj&exclude=cf&exclude=wh&order=distance)

~~~
rubicon33
This is awesome! Thanks.

------
shirlema
Instaclustr; Canberra, Australia; Onsite Operations and Support Engineer (Big
Data, Cloud, Linux)

Basically, you get to help us with our managed platform for Cassandra, Spark,
and (just announced) Zepplin; more technologies to come too; requirements are
not ridiculous either

I'm a marketing grunt so no freaking clue on salary but should be competitive.

[http://www.seek.com.au/Job/30699944?_ga=1.134724209.18382297...](http://www.seek.com.au/Job/30699944?_ga=1.134724209.1838229783.1452128632)

Email me at scott.hirleman@Instaclustr.com for more info so I can connect you
with the right people.

------
faberbrain
1bios -- Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA -- FULL-TIME, ONSITE or REMOTE

About 1bios:

* we provide a health engagement platform for health/life insurers, employers and care providers

* our products tie consumer health behavior to the cost of insurance and care -- using realtime tracking, monitoring, scoring/analytics, social, more

* we are based in Truckee/Lake Tahoe

We are currently hiring both front and back end engineers:

* UI development with Angular and React

* designing, developing, testing and maintaining the front-end codebase

* native iOS and Android apps via Cordova

* helping with visual assets and all ux

* Ruby backend services and APIs, on and off the Rails

* interest in functional programming is a bonus

* growing culture, brand, product as core team members

Please send inquiries to pro@1bios.co

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([http://www.occipital.com](http://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Web Engineer , iOS Engineer

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[http://occipital.com/jobs](http://occipital.com/jobs)

------
w-m
VideoStitch | [http://www.video-stitch.com](http://www.video-stitch.com) |
Paris, France [ONSITE] | Full Time |

We are focused on bringing the highest quality Post-production and Live 360°
video content creation software to content producers and creatives all over
the world. To provide live, life-like VR experiences of the real world, we
have built a set of software reducing cutting-edge video stitching to a few
milliseconds.

We made VideoStitch because we needed this tool in 2010, when we made a huge
360 video campaign for Renault. As there was no dedicated software on the
market to stitch our 360 videos, we created it ourselves. Our goal is to
deliver the fastest, cinematic VR grade 360 2D and 360 3D video stitching
professional filmmakers need.

Now we have over 1000 customers in 45 countries including entertainment, media
and Fortune 500 companies including Facebook, Red Bull and Sony Entertainment.
We raised $2.75m to date and have offices in Paris and San Francisco.

We are an awesome international team (speaking English) with a shared love for
360 video and upcoming VR gadgets. On the technical side we are mainly C++
hackers and UI engineers, computer vision engineers and applied scientists,
audio engineers and testers. We'd like to welcome new:

* General C++ Engineers for high-performance software

* Qt/C++ UI Engineers

* UX Designer

* Video Coding/Streaming Engineers

* QA/testers, for automated and manual testing

If your profile doesn't fit one of our open positions but you'd like to work
in 360 video, apply for "your own role" and let us know how you would like to
contribute to our team! Keywords: C++, Qt, Python, GPGPU (CUDA), Video codecs,
RTMP, HLS, SDI, Parallelism, Image processing / Computer vision /
Computational photography, QA, Testing

Our office is in inner-city Paris. We can assist you with the visa process for
France.

If you're interested, visit [http://www.video-
stitch.com/jobs/](http://www.video-stitch.com/jobs/) and apply to one of the
open positions!

------
CChung
Fueled | Product Manager (Senior + Mid-Level) | Soho, NYC | Full Time | $80K -
$130K Apply Here:[http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB](http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB)

Fueled | Senior UI Designer | London + NYC | Full Time | $100K - $130K Apply
Here: [http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR](http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR)

We’re working on award winning apps in our award winning coworking space.
www.fueled.com/about

Benefits: Equity Unlimited Vacation Macbook Air Performance bonus (10%)
Quarterly team dinners The coolest office in Soho

------
ksomer
UnifyID | [https://unify.id](https://unify.id) | San Francisco | ONSITE |
Fulltime | $80k-130k | EQUITY |

Join us in fixing authentication at UnifyID! Hate passwords? So do we. We
believe that within five years, passwords will no longer be the predominant
method of authentication. We are UnifyID, a StartX S15 company that is
building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit authentication.
Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique way that is
extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way
that respects user privacy. We are a well-funded security startup in San
Francisco and we are looking for enthusiastic builders to get in on the ground
floor and work on some of the most challenging technical problems around. The
founders are from MIT and Stanford and have worked together on a previous
security startup that was successfully acquired. We offer competitive salaries
and awesome perks/benefits, and are a few blocks from 4th/King Caltrain &
BART. Ideal candidates must be in the Bay Area, no remote workers. We are
currently seeking engineers for: Frontend, Security, Data Scientist, Full-
Stack, DevOps, iOS, Android:
[https://angel.co/unifyid/jobs](https://angel.co/unifyid/jobs) Come help us
build the next generation identity platform, and have fun while doing it!
Reach out at "jobs AT unify.id" and mention HN!

------
hyperlogic
High Fidelity -- San Francisco, CA -- Fulltime, ONSITE but work from home
friendly.

High Fidelity was created in 2013, our mission is to create a new kind of
virtual reality platform. Team High Fidelity has a deep legacy of expertise in
software development, social entertainment, peer-based recognition systems,
community development, and workforce mobilization. We believe that both the
hardware and the internet infrastructure are now available to give people
around the world access to an interconnected Metaverse that will offer a broad
range of capabilities for creativity, education, exploration, and play. And by
using all of our computers together in an open shared network, we can simulate
this space at a far larger scale than would be possible by any single company
or centrally hosted system. By using a range of new hardware devices like the
Oculus Rift, HTC Vive, Samsung Gear VR, Leap Motion, PrioVR, Sixsense, and
depth cameras, the experience of exploring these worlds can be incredibly
immersive and the interaction with others lifelike and emotional.

We are looking for software engineers with solid experience in C++ and
Javascript to help us build the Metaverse. Openings can be viewed at
[http://highfidelity.com/jobs](http://highfidelity.com/jobs). To apply, email
us your resume or LinkedIn profile. Sample code and links to things you’ve
built are most welcome. hiring@highfidelity.io

------
jastanton
Convoy | [https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com) | Seattle, WA | Relocation |
ONSITE

Javascript, Node.js, React, React Native, Redux, iOS, Android. Frontend,
Backend, Mobile.

We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry; automating what is,
today, a $749B industry that still runs on fax machines and phone calls.
Currently backed by top tier investors. Read about us:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/23/technology/convoy-sees-
its...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/23/technology/convoy-sees-itself-as-
the-uber-of-local-trucking.html)

I'm employee #3 at this company, having worked at big companies like Google
and small startups before I can say I've never had a bigger opportunity for
success than this. The team of engineers are smarter than any team I've ever
been on, I'm growing as an engineer and leader every day, the problems we are
solving are very real and we are impacting peoples’ lives every day. I
couldn't ask for a better situation!

Software engineers / Designers / Sales / Operations.

Engineering positions available:

• Front-end engineer - Live and breathe JavaScript, HTML, and CSS? Come work
on our single-page app using React and redux!

• Mobile engineer - We have Android and iOS apps, and we’re interested in
people competent in either native or react-native mobile development (both is
a huge plus). These are beautiful, bulletproof apps that solve real-world
problems for truck drivers and carriers.

• Back-end engineer - We’ve got some fun CS problems to solve around route
optimization and market making, plus working on the API that connects all
these clients.

If you’re a high-performing engineer but don’t have one of these specific
tools on your belt, we’d still love to talk. We trust awesome people to learn
the tech!

If you're in Seattle (or willing to relocate) and looking to be on a small
team where you can have a huge impact, email me at jobs@convoy.com or check
out our jobs page
[https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs](https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs)

------
kitkoaffirm
Affirm |San Francisco, CA |Onsite

CEO Max Levchin, Cofounder of PayPal Nathan Gettings, Cofounder, Cofounder of
Palantir Affirm, the next generation financial services company, offers
installment loans to consumers at the point of sale with partnership with
merchants. We enable people to take out simple loans and turn any purchase
into a monthly payments, 3, 6 or 12 months. All the pricing through us is
adaptive based on data that prices marginal risk in real time and generates a
risk score for every transaction, so every aspect of taking out the loan is
completely transparent. Full stack in Consumer Product team - We're looking
for Android engineer and BE engineers (Python). Infrastructure, Automation,
Site Reliability Engineering- We're looking for anyone with strong systems and
infrastructure background who cares for automation, scale, monitoring, etc.
Backend Platform - Backend engineers who cares passions for building robust
web distributed systems.

*We are hiring experienced engineers, from 3+ years to tech lead/hands on manager.

Please feel free to reach me at kit@affirm.com if you're interested in
learning more. Max being featured on Mad Money.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQEuc8_4Ag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQEuc8_4Ag)
[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm) www.affirm.com

------
kgutteridge
CUTOVER | RUBY DEVELOPER | London UK | Full-Time |
[http://www.cutover.com](http://www.cutover.com) We’re looking for a hands on
developer with a Ruby on Rails background to join us in the continued
development of the Cutover platform and business, after our graduation from
the Techstars program We have a responsive AngularJS front end, built with a
RoR backend, with mobile to follow. We want you to be the glue between them
and help us continually improve the products API and background services.
We're looking for someone with a distinct interest and experience in
algorithms, machine learning and recommender systems, as well as experience
building and leading teams. You will help shape the technical architecture of
the product ongoing, as well as hands on coding. We're looking for a peer,
rather than a pure, head down dev. SKILLS AND EXPERIENCE It’s more you we’re
interested in. We're looking for: A solid understanding of the full web
technology stack (e.g. HTTP, cookies, headers, asset loading/caching) Someone
who is a real doer – someone who makes things happen; you find a way or make a
way. Someone who has worked in agile teams, shipping great products. THE TECH
STACK Ruby on Rails 4/5 Capistrano Knowledge and experience of scheduling
algorithms, closure trees, object graphs Knowledge and experience working with
RESTful APIs GIT, Vagrant, Amazon Web Services automation APPLY To apply,
please send a copy of your CV and a brief covering letter jobs@cutover.com.
mentioning Kieran and HackerNews

------
iglookid
Locus | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA (Bangalore, India) |
[http://locus.sh/](http://locus.sh/)

Locus is hiring Engineers and Data Scientists. At Locus we have an ambitious
goal of Scheduling & Tracking the World transport movement. We are aware of
how audacious the goal is, but we have made our initial strong footholds and
have the path to move forward. Founded by a team of ex-AWS engineers,
comprising of graduates from premier Indian Tech/Science Institutes (IIT/BITS-
Pilani/TIFR), Locus is funded & mentored by the most respected investors and
ex-entrepreneurs and have product validation with actual paying customers.

Engineers: We have always maintained a small, but high-caliber engineering
team, and we are now looking to make a couple of additions to the same. We are
hiring for mobile, backend & front-end. We are tech stack agnostic. We would
prefer to have a look at your GitHub repo or a mobile app that you have built,
over your academic/educational qualification. We are a founding team of
engineers, and understand that good engineering is part science part art, we
would like to provide you the tools for the science and the time for the art.
We are expanding the team to build the next version of our true multi-tenant
platform with a few thousand events happening per second.

Data Scientists: We wish to push to edge of what is possible, and advance the
field of routing problems itself. If Travelling thief, Knapsack, Capacity
planning and other optimisation problem excite you, we are looking for you. We
are team of PhD scientists and engineers with background in stats, working on
building faster & more scalable implementation of NP-hard problems, or even a
combination of a few NP-Hard problems.

While we have pizza, beer, whisky, drones, oculus rifts, raspberry PIs on the
house, the biggest perk we provide you is a remarkable team. We would love to
spend our most productive years, around people with great intellect and
unbridled enthusiasm. In the spirit of keeping you at your productive best, we
give you free fully furnished housing with internet, food & laundry taken care
of, and your choice of tech gear. Read more about what we value and our work
culture at [http://locus.sh/careers](http://locus.sh/careers)

------
jeragunter
Senior Software Engineer, ONSITE, Vancouver, CANADA Willing to provide VISA.

IUGO is one of the most prominent veterans of Vancouver's mobile gaming
industry, with years of experience creating and operating large-scale free-to-
play mobile games on iOS and Android. We're best known for developing
successful titles with our major global publishing partners, such as Knights &
Dragons and the Walking Dead: Road To Survival, but we're always innovating
and building our own original and unique player experiences in-house.

What you'll do: Develop games for the iOS and Android platforms, Collaborate
with a multi-disciplinary team of programmers, artists, producers, and
designers Develop tools to support mobile game development and other
interventions, Program games and applications in C/C++, Obj-C, Java, Xcode,
Android SDK and our proprietary mobile platform

Hopefully you have the following: C++ Mastermind. 2-3+ year of professional
development with iOS/Android, 3-5+ years of relevant professional development
experience, Expert in C/C++, Obj-C, Java, Xcode, and Android SDK, Strong
foundation in logic, computer science, and mathematics, including areas such
as algorithms, optimization, and vector/matrix/3D math, BS/MS in Computer
Science or qualifications in a related technical discipline

More about our story: iugome.com/ourstory.html Other engineer careers:
www.iugome.com/careers.html

Contact Jera Gunter at jera.gunter@iugome.com

------
unitboy
Interested in Gov+Tech? Sr and Jr full stack developers, executive assistant
sought GovReady | Washington, DC | ONSITE, INTERNS | US Citizens only

GovReady is developing an open source expert system to make the painful
paperwork of IT Cybersecurity Compliance a thing of the past, the same way
modern tax-prep software replaced confusing forms and instructions.
[https://www.dhs.gov/science-and-
technology/news/2016/03/01/s...](https://www.dhs.gov/science-and-
technology/news/2016/03/01/st-awards-11m-md-company)

I'm aiming to build a small, eclectic and non-traditional team of thoughtful
software builders each of whom have genuine interest in multiple parts of the
stack and/or operations. Six figure salary for Sr individual with track record
of open source contributions and respectable salary for Jr individual with
evidence of ability to learn and interesting background. Gov experience a
plus, but not a barrier.

Put "Hacker News - GovReady Jobs" in subject line and email to
jobs@govready.com and remove name and biographical information from your
resume (but include github or other relevant handle). Unfortunately, US
Citizens only... [https://www.linkedin.com/in/greg-
elin-b8885b4](https://www.linkedin.com/in/greg-elin-b8885b4)

------
getaround
Senior Full Stack Engineer @ Getaround - San Francisco | Onsite | Full Time

About Getaround: Getaround is an on-demand carsharing marketplace powered by
our proprietary hardware technology, the Getaround Connect. Headquartered in
San Francisco since 2009, we won TechCrunch Disrupt in 2011, and launched on-
demand carsharing just two years later.

Check out what the Wall Street Journal said about our latest funding round at
[http://get.co/wsj](http://get.co/wsj).

About the role: As a Getaround Full-stack Engineer, you will be part of a
small team developing both back-end infrastructure supporting our web, mobile,
and hardware products, and web UI and supporting API endpoints for the front-
end. On some days, you'll work entirely in HTML/CSS/JS. Of course, you’ll also
have the opportunity to help set engineering priorities and build our culture.

What you'll be doing: \- Developing core infrastructure in Python on Google
App Engine \- Developing models and business logic (e.g. rentals, checkouts,
transactions, payments, search) \- Architecting servers and services that
enable new product features \- Building out newly enabled product features \-
Monitoring system uptime and errors to drive us toward a high performing and
reliable product

If you're interested, apply now:
[http://get.co/1Y4RTOS](http://get.co/1Y4RTOS)

------
tomstokes
Luxul | Draper, UT | JavaScript front-end engineer | ONSITE

We build top quality network hardware: high-throughput routers, high-power
wireless access points, and managed switches. I'm looking for an ambitious
JavaScript front-end engineer to help drive our user interface development.

Strong JavaScript knowledge is a must. Our current system uses React, Redux,
some ES6 and ES7 features through Babel, and Webpack. Familiarity with those
is a plus but we're also more than happy to hire ambitious candidates who are
eager to learn. If you're interested in Golang there's opportunity to work on
the backend components of the web architecture as well.

We're a small engineering team with a diverse array of backgrounds and deep
experience in different fields. This is a good place to learn and we're always
looking for experienced developers who can teach us something as well. The
company continues to experience very strong year-over-year sales and sales
growth. Developers get their own office with a door as we value having a good
development atmosphere and we're flexible on working schedules.

The full job listing is available here: [http://luxul.com/engineering-
careers](http://luxul.com/engineering-careers)

My e-mail address is tstokes at luxul(dot)com. Send me an e-mail if you're in
the Salt Lake City area and we'll talk and/or meet up for lunch.

------
ambell610
Software Engineer - San Francisco - Onsite - Full-time

Lever is building next-generation collaboration software that helps companies
to bring more transparency, participation, and engagement to their hiring.

You’ll be familiar with all parts of our stack—-most notably our homegrown,
open source web framework, DerbyJS. Not only will you learn how to develop on
a modern, real-time framework, you’ll be building enterprise-grade software on
top of it. To do so, you’ll exercise judgment in making tradeoffs between
design and feasibility. Choose when to hack and when to invest. You’ll
engineer your features to be scalable and resilient in a large, single-page
app.

Lever is an incredibly design-driven company and you’ll be an active voice in
shaping our product and user experience, down to the last detail when shipping
your features. Our close-knit, cross-functional team is a great chance to grow
your knowledge of different domains. Level-up your knowledge of design theory
and UX by working closely with our Design and Customer Success teams. Share
your knowledge with them so that they’re more empowered to hook up their
front-end code to support users with more internal tools.

Core technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, MongoDB, Redis, Solr, Elasticsearch,
DerbyJS, ShareJS, IMAP, SMTP, Gmail and Google Calendar, Microsoft Exchange,
AWS

Interested? Fantastic! Apply at lever.co/jobs or email our technical
recruiter, Paolo, at paolo(at)lever.co

------
dillten
The Home Depot | Atlanta or Austin | Full Time Onsite | Infrastructure Full-
Stack Engineer

We're changing how we are delivering enterprise services within the largest
home improvement retailer in the world, and you can be a key part of that
transformation!

You will be a leader on a team that’s forging an infrastructure
transformation. You’ve built your skills working with orchestration, CI/CD,
scripting, and source code repositories and you’d like to scale your
challenges to a whole new level in an enterprise environment. You’ll be
designing and implementing innovative approaches to cloud- and hybrid
infrastructure deployments, self-service tools, and large-scale OS
orchestration. You will be supporting an active development community as well
as building out a web-scale production infrastructure.

This is not your standard enterprise environment. We're fast moving, executing
on-prem and in the cloud simultaneously, and are aggressively growing our
business each day! Find out more about THD Technology on our careers site
[http://careers.homedepot.com/technology/](http://careers.homedepot.com/technology/).

For this position, apply directly at
[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_homedepot/e...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_homedepot/external/jobDetails.do?functionName=getJobDetail&jobPostId=259809&localeCode=en-
us#top).

------
silvio
Tesla | Palo Alto, CA | Full Time - Onsite

We're hiring Engineers with solid Computer Architecture fundamentals, who are
comfortable working at the lowest levels of Linux or other embedded operating
systems, as well as happily venturing into userland and application code. Our
day to day include working with C, C++, Linux, DSPs, gstreamer, BlueZ, ARM
SoCs, LTE modems, security, bash, yocto, and more.

If you're interested in making a dent in the world, and the above sounds like
you, reach out to me at sbrugada (at) teslamotors.com.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

~~~
thwy_curbside
Do you bother to reply to submissions these days? Or still ignoring them?

------
zackham
Ride with GPS | Portland, OR | Onsite |
[http://ridewithgps.com](http://ridewithgps.com)

We're a small but very strong team (8 of us) helping people have a better time
on their bikes. Specializing in route planning & ride recording (with an
established website and popular app), we work closely with individual riders,
clubs, events, tour companies, and more.

We're ready to expand our team as we find the right people specializing in any
of the following:

\- Design: We need someone on board who can make everything we have (and are
building) look great, and can lead on difficult UX problems. \- Frontend: Lots
of cool stuff on our website, with lots more in the pipeline. We're in the
process of moving all new dev to React/Redux. \- Mobile: iOS or Android devs
interested, please inquire. We've got awesome users that regularly spend hours
relying on our app, and it does a lot. \- Backend/devops: We rack our own
hardware, host an OSM stack, MySQL, Redis, Rails, and more, and would love
someone on the team that can split their time between backend dev and devops
with a focus on either.

We work reasonable hours, have great benefits, love solving problems for our
customers, go on bike rides and encourage each other to live healthy happy
lives. It's a really nice working environment with a cool product and
customer.

Please inquire for more info: zack@ridewithgps.com

------
jonwarman
Segovia | www.thesegovia.com | NY, NY | SF, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME |
Enterprise software to fight extreme poverty.

Segovia makes it possible to identify, verify, and deliver cash to people who
lack access to banking. Over a billion people worldwide receive social
protection or economic aid, but NGOs and governments operate anti-poverty
programs without modern enterprise tools, resulting in significant fraud,
waste, and delay. Our beneficiary enrollment and payment products dramatically
improve the distribution of essential resources to those who are hardest to
reach.

Segovia is a venture-backed, mission-driven, for-profit company, and we are
hiring exceptional full-stack software engineers who share in our vision. Our
team includes the founders of cash transfer charity GiveDirectly and early
engineers from Facebook and Foursquare. Our investors include Reid Hoffman,
Omidyar Network, and Global Innovation Fund.

Press | [http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1](http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1) |
[http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3](http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3) |
[http://bit.ly/1Q7dMh2](http://bit.ly/1Q7dMh2)

Apply |
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

~~~
papaafrica
+1

------
savvyHQ
Savvy – global platform for 1:1 live video learning is hiring in San
Francisco: Full-Stack Developer - [https://angel.co/savvy-7/jobs/124420-full-
stack-developer-fu...](https://angel.co/savvy-7/jobs/124420-full-stack-
developer-full-time)

Savvy ([http://savvy.is](http://savvy.is)) is changing the way the world
learns by enabling anyone with expertise to teach. We're building a global
marketplace that connects teachers and learners for live, 1:1 video sessions
We’re looking for a passionate, senior frontend engineer to join the
engineering team at Savvy. We're a small, focused, and ambitious team, so
you’ll be working on creating a beautiful, interactive user experience using
technologies such as React.js, Node.js, Coffeescript, PostgreSQL, Heroku,
HTML5 & CSS3, Ruby on Rails, Stylus, and WebRTC.

This role requires technical chops as well as leadership. We’re communicative
and collaborative, value diversity, and learn from each other within
engineering and across disciplines

Savvy is in the start-up sweet spot. There are seven of us, we're well-funded
by international VCs and Angels, just launched our Public Beta . Press is
excited: entrepreneur.com/article/271819

You will be instrumental in our push to build a first class product from the
ground up. Are up for the challenge to solve tough technical problems as we
touch many people’s lives worldwide? Get in touch: tom@savvy.is

------
phillytom
Philadelphia, PA | Blackfynn |
[http://www.blackfynn.com](http://www.blackfynn.com) | Full Time | Fullstack,
Frontend & UX | ONSITE

Neuroscience data – EEG, MRI, microscopy, genetics, and associated metadata –
is some of the most complex that is used in science today. Standing alone,
each component does little to solve complicated problems in research,
development, and clinical care. Epilepsy, Alzheimer’s disease, multiple
sclerosis, depression, Parkinson’s Disease and other neurologic conditions
affect one in six people worldwide. Without the ability to work
collaboratively with this data in an integrated manner, and in the relevant
context including links to metadata, teams of researchers and clinicians are
prevented from making fundamental discoveries that advance the field toward
better medicines, devices and care delivery approaches. Blackfynn’s Data
Management Platform solves this problem by enabling data integration and
collaborative science. Help us solve this problem, and you will help improve
the lives of tens of millions of people worldwide living with neurologic
illness.

We’re a small team (4 today), well funded, and we’re looking for a fronted
engineer, a full stack engineer, and a UX designer. We’re based in Old City in
Philadelphia. Our stack today is Java, JS, Polymer all on AWS.

Questions - please email tom@blackfynn.com

------
plsmatt
PilotLight Studios | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE
or REMOTE

Python/Django Developer (junior and senior level positions available)

PilotLight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.

We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small.

If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style frameworks
(Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we would love to
chat.

jobs@pilotlightstudios.com

------
jstsch
The Hague, The Netherlands - Javascript developer at H5mag Publishing Platform
- h5mag.com - ONSITE

H5mag is the platform to create beautiful online magazines. We're aimed at
graphic designers — who often are still focused on print media and have almost
no online design experience — and enable them to create responsive online
interactive magazines. Our platform makes something that for them used to be
almost impossible, magically easy — and the enthusiasm we receive from our
users is extremely rewarding.

Technically: the H5mag editor is basically a big Javascript web app. Our
backend is a relatively simple data store/rendering layer written in
PHP/MySQL.

Some concrete things we want you to work on in the coming period...

* Improve the performance of our editor and reader front-end, eliminate relayouts and repaints * Make our users happy with new, often requested features, such as guides & grids and undo/redo * Develop improvements for our editor, such as a new edition management UX and new styling widgets * Work with us on a system for real-time collaborative editing * Want to know what moves our users? Participate in our designer workshops and discover their needs.

We're still a small team of developers and UX designers, so you have quite the
opportunity to make your mark. Want to know more? Shoot off an email to me:
joost [dot] schuttelaar [at] h5mag.com and I'd be happy to share!

------
CaitlinSpring
Spring | www.shopspring.com | FT Engineers |New York City

Hey there HN community- Spring is hiring full stack engineers to work on our
mobile and web apps. Tech stack includes Objective- C and Java (Android) for
mobile, Javascript for the web app and Go as our primary server side language.

Spring's big idea is to create one single platform that gives consumers access
to 1,000s of brands. Consumers win because they have 24/7 access to a curated
selection of brands from around the world, often at cheaper prices than they
would see in stores. Brands win because they can directly reach a large
customer base without restrictions like physical location or reseller costs.

We're three years old and have grown to 85 employees. Our NYC Headquarters is
based in Flatiron and we have a small team in Krakow. We have over 1,000
brands currently on the platform and more than 600k active users. Big plans
for the years include increasing both of these numbers, building additional
features into both the mobile and web apps, and scaling our existing system.

Visit www.shopspring.com/engineering to learn more about Spring's dev team.
And if you're interested in applying, please go here:
[http://grnh.se/qscd8u](http://grnh.se/qscd8u) Our recruiting team reviews
every resume (really) and if you're a fit you'll hear from us.

------
johnrball
Olo |Full Stack Engineer |New York or Remote in U.S | This is a Full-Time Role

At Olo we develop an online food ordering platform used by many of the
country’s largest restaurant chains, reaching millions of consumers. We take
pride in a neat codebase with automated tests and continuous integration, and
encourage constant refactoring. We encourage new ideas and experimentation. No
part of the code base is off limits. Olo is revolutionizing the customer
experience at these restaurant chains, and we're looking for talented
engineers to join our team and help achieve this vision. As part of the team
you will play a significant and visible role in helping us scale one of the
most advanced food ordering platforms in the market. While primarily focused
on our back-end, the position requires a broad technical background throughout
the stack.

You'll work with a smart, passionate team dedicated to delivering amazing
products using modern tools and technologies such as .NET 4.5, ASP.NET MVC 5,
TeamCity, GitHub, and heavy use of OSS.

Requirements * A passion for computing that extends beyond work * At least 3
years on-the-job development experience at a senior technical level * A drive
to automate anything that has to be done more than once * Excellent knowledge
of C#, .NET and object oriented concepts * Adept at writing unit tests and
testable code, and working under distributed version control (preferably Git)
*In-depth understanding of Windows, SQL Server and networking concepts

Interested !!! Send me an email lets chat!! johnball@olo.com

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite Relocation assistance for non-local candidates.
Competitive base/bonus/equity, 100% paid med/dental/vision for all employees,
generous vacation policy, 401k, commuter benefits, daily catered lunches, dog
friendly office

We currently have openings for Senior Scala Engineers, Data Engineers (Spark,
MySQL), and DevOps Engineers!

Chartboost is the largest technology and monetization platform for mobile game
developers, globally. We help developers monetize, acquire new users, and make
better data-driven decisions. We're installed in over 300,000 games and reach
over 1 billion players every month. We're profitable, backed by Sequoia, and
have a ton of traction in our space (currently in 90% of the top grossing iOS
and Android games), so it's an exciting time to be on board. And... you’d get
to work in our new office [[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-
new-san-fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
francisco-headquarters/)].

Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pike.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) | Herndon/Reston, VA | Multiple
Positions | ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation and
training industry. One of our newest products is SERA
([http://seraatc.com](http://seraatc.com)), the Simulated Environment for
Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate by simulating
the entire air traffic control environment, including artificial intelligence
for aircraft and controllers, speech recognition on pilot speech, and text-to-
speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around for about 25 years. We’ve been very successful in our
niche (audio and communications), but we’re beginning to grow in adjacent
areas and need your help! On-site, full-time engineering positions available
for those interested in software, web, cloud and speech technology.

Stack: C/C++/C#, Go(golang), Python, Angular, Node.JS, AWS, Docker, RethinkDB,
SIP, WebRTC, RaspberryPi

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs). A few other reasons to consider
ASTi: excellent compensation, profit-sharing, start at 4 weeks vacation
(growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement plan, and we were
included in Washingtonian Magazine’s "50 Great Places to Work" in 2015.

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com. Thanks! Curtis (CTO)

------
Khay1024
Fullstack + Front-end Engineers for Flexport in San Francisco!

Want to build software that connects the world? Here at Flexport, our mission
is to fix the user experience in Global Trade. To do so, we need a mix of
brilliant technologists and logistics experts interested in solving challenges
that come up with reshaping a trillion dollar industry. To keep up with our
explosive growth and international expansion, we’re looking to grow the team
by ~2-3 engineers per month in our San Francisco Headquarters.

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software; -Care about the real world functionality of your programming;
-Desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and
increase operational capacity; -Have amazing coding skills and CS
fundamentals; -Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views,organize the data flow with Flux
architecture,and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails
shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email Kristen@Flexport.com or check out our AngelList at
[https://angel.co/flexport/jobs](https://angel.co/flexport/jobs).

------
slammer123
Meetup [[http://www.meetup.com](http://www.meetup.com)] | New York, NY | Full-
Time, Contractor | On-Site

Meetup is hiring for all different types of technical roles. From backend
engineers, to data scientists, to QA engineers, to mobile engineers, we're
looking for smart and friendly people to help us to create community
throughout the world.

Come join us and build with us a platform to connect people and provide
experiences, not "things". We have great benefits, 401K matching, (4 months)!
maternity and paternity leave. And really cool quirky benefits.

\- Free drinks, beer, wine and snacks \- Weekly free breakfast, weekly summer
BBQ's and very frequent and spontaneous celebrations. (I just had an amazing
bagel and lox for our weekly breakfast today) \- $500 smartphone/smart watch
reimbursement every year \- 17 vacation days a year to start + 10 national
holidays + 1 free vacation day if you attend a Meetup during your vacation! Oh
yeah, forgot to mention 2 "Summer Fridays" to get out of the city when the
weather is nice. \- Awesome location right in the heart of Soho in NYC.

Disclaimer: I've been working here for a few months and I love it. Check out
our open roles here.
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IHxNhwv](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IHxNhwv)

------
bcrescimanno
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring Javascript
Application Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Over the past couple of years,
we've worked hard to migrate our entire web application stack to Node and
powerful client-side apps and we're looking to turn the dial towards product
experimentation and innovation. We need your engineering ability and your
desire to be a part of the whole product!

I personally lead the Online Checkout (exactly what it sounds like, "Pay with
PayPal") engineering team and I'm happy to talk with you directly. You can
reach out to me at my HN username at paypal.com or nodejs@paypal.com. We're
looking for experienced JavaScript developers. My team is currently working
primarily with Angular on the client and Kraken on Node. If you've got
experience with React, we're actively exploring doing an inside-out migration
of our application and could use your expertise. As most Node shops go, we're
leveraging a whole lot of other open source tools as well and we're very
supportive of open source activities for our people.

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place!

 _Please note; due to US Government deadlines, we are not able to apply for
new Visas at this time. If you have a current US Visa, we are able to sponsor
a transfer._

------
2bluesc
OpenBike | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

OpenBike is looking for an embedded systems engineer to join the team as our
first hire. This is your opportunity to join an early stage start-up and
experience Highway1.io's Spring 2016 accelerator program with us!

We are building the second prototype of what will become the industry's first
open technology platform, interconnecting 3rd-party sensors, transmission,
batteries, lights, controls, suspension, and more. We need your help.

Responsibilities - Architect, implement, and test the software and hardware
platform that the company will be built on - Write embedded C code using the
latest open source tools on ARM Cortex series processors - Ride and abuse the
products you help design and build on your bike.

Qualifications - Experience building embedded systems on bare metal and RTOSes
- Comfortable using JTAG/SWD interfaces and test tools like oscilloscopes -
Understanding hardware peripheral blocks like timers, serial interfaces, etc -
Ability to manage business risk vs engineering risk to deliver on time -
Fundamental understanding of unit testing for software and hardware

Questions? Please email kyle[at]openbike[dot]com

More details @ [https://angel.co/openbike/jobs/116914-embedded-systems-
engin...](https://angel.co/openbike/jobs/116914-embedded-systems-engineer)

------
zachsnow
Engineering + Product @ FareHarbor - FareHarbor, SF, CA - Full-time, Onsite

FareHarbor is hiring for various engineer positions
([https://fareharbor.com/jobs/product/](https://fareharbor.com/jobs/product/))
-- front-end, back-end, devops, payments infrastructure, product design. We
build best-in-class activities and tourism software that seamlessly connects
online, direct, and affiliate bookings and availability, improving the lives
and businesses of our customers. FareHarbor is built by a small team of
engineers working closely together every day, with a minimal of overhead, and
who have an outsized and immediate impact on the direction and success of
FareHarbor -- you will have the opportunity to have an enormous impact on that
direction, so we are looking for people that are really looking to develop a
sense of ownership over their work and our company.

Finally, we work in the activities and tourism industry! So we make sure to
keep our priorities straight: if the waves are good, if there's a storm in the
mountains, if the sun is shining... Let's take advantage of it!

Contact jobs+product@fareharbor.com or learn more at
[https://fareharbor.com/jobs/product/](https://fareharbor.com/jobs/product/)

------
mts_
Grab | [https://grab.com](https://grab.com) | Seattle / Singapore | Full time
ONSITE

Grab is Southeast Asia's leading ride-hailing platform. We solve critical
transportation challenges and make transport freedom a reality for 620 million
people in Southeast Asia (Singapore, Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia,
Thailand and Vietnam)

Our production scale is massive. We process thousands of bookings a day and
regularly see hundreds of millions of traffic data per month. When you push
out new code tons of people will see what you made within seconds. Operating
on this level is hard but incredibly rewarding. As a leader in an exciting and
fast-paced industry that is evolving daily, we are seeking talented engineers
to join our team. You will specialize in building elegant products that bring
our unique On-Demand Transport experience to millions of people, anytime and
anywhere.

Singapore:

    
    
        - Marketing Engineer
        - Senior Mobile Engineer (Android / iOS)
        - Engineering Manager (Mobile / DevOps / Full Stack)
        - Director of Software Engineering
    

Seattle:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
    

If you're interested, please get in touch:

\- [https://grab.careers/](https://grab.careers/)

\- matias.singers [at] grab [dot] com (mention that you saw this on HN)

------
dominodev
Domino Recording Company Ltd.
[http://www.dominorecordco.com](http://www.dominorecordco.com) | London, UK |
Full-time | ONSITE

Domino Recording Co. is one of the world's leading independent record labels,
based in London, with offices worldwide. We have a musical catalogue
stretching back over 20 years that we are immensely proud of and is growing by
the day.

We're looking for a back-end developer to join us in our London office on a
full-time basis. The role will be assisting our development team in building
out and developing new systems to wrangle all the metadata, audio, video,
stats and stacks of other real-world data that we sit atop in our day-to-day
operations to benefit our internal working practices and campaigns

Tech requirements: experienced in Ruby and PHP, modern MVC-style frameworks
such as Rails and Laravel, comfortable with data manipulation, import/export
and cleaning of data large and small, interacting with third-party APIs and
data sources as well as having enthusiastic initiative-led coding skills that
are accurate and modern.

More details: [http://www.dominorecordco.com/uk/news/21-03-16/job-hire-
domi...](http://www.dominorecordco.com/uk/news/21-03-16/job-hire-domino-is-
seeking-a-label-developer)

------
roneil
KPCB Edge (Seed initiative at Kleiner Perkins) | Full-stack Software Engineer
| San Francisco, CA | Temporary (9 months) | On Site

Hey HN!

We’re KPCB Edge, Kleiner Perkins’ seed-stage initiative, and we’re looking for
a full-stack software engineer with React experience to join us for 9 months
in our San Francisco office. The role would be a great opportunity to work on
some data-heavy projects with us and figure out what your next move might be,
whether that’s starting a company, joining a company, or something else
entirely. There’s a bit more info up here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles](https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles)

To tell you a bit more about us, we spend half our time investing and half our
time building products to try to solve common problems faced by the founders
we’re investing in (happy to explain this further directly). Everyone in the
partnership is technical, and we ship code for the aforementioned products
ourselves. More about our current team here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/team](https://www.kpcbedge.com/team) and our
portfolio:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio](https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio)
(includes 3 YC companies)

Reach out to rrumburg@kpcbedge.com if interested!

------
vt102
Scripps Networks | AWS/DevOps-oriented Operations Engineer/SysAdmin |
Knoxville, TN | Full time, ONSITE

Scripps Networks is the international company behind HGTV, Food Network, DIY
Network, Cooking Channel, the Travel Channel, Great American Country, and
more!

[http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/our-
company/](http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/our-company/)

[http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/careers/life-at-
sn...](http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/careers/life-at-sni/)

We are looking for a Linux operations engineer/systems administrator with AWS
experience and DevOps knowledge.

You, as the ideal candidate, have a strong aversion to manual work and avoided
it in the past by automating using AWS, scripting, and tools such as jenkins.
You have perhaps had full time gigs as a programmer, or have described
yourself as a "full stack" developer. You track DevOps trends and buy into the
culture. You have been motivated enough to learn things that weren't required
by a previous employer. You are now looking for a "web scale" DevOps position!

Full job description and how to apply:
[https://t.co/zfeLoozDwW](https://t.co/zfeLoozDwW)

------
skyvolt
Software Engineers & Designers | Hustle | San Francisco | On-Site

We build communications software that helps mission-driven organizations build
enduring, personal relationships with their contacts, and to leverage those
relationships to achieve well-defined outcomes. Our tools are being used by
three major Presidential candidates this cycle as well as large advocacy
groups that support gun control, immigration reform, and climate change
activism. Read this article about how the Bernie campaign is using us:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/features/2016-02-24/behind...](http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/features/2016-02-24/behind-
bernie-sanders-revolution-lies-a-meticulously-engineered-grassroots-network)

We're a super lean team of 9 people based in downtown SF. Our engineering team
is 5 grizzled veterans all...2 of us were long time FB engineers, and one
kernel engineer at MongoDB. We raised a seed round last year from Social
Capital.

We are looking for veteran software engineers, designers and product managers
that want to make a direct positive impact on our society. If you're curious
to learn more don't hesitate to email us at

jobs@hustle.life

or apply via

[https://jobs.lever.co/hustle.life](https://jobs.lever.co/hustle.life)

------
digitalcl
Security, Multi-tenancy, IOT Cloud and UX Software Engineering roles. GE
Digital. San Ramon.

We are looking for software engineers to join the security team driving the
multi-tenancy related services for GE's Industrial Internet platform– Predix
(www.predix.io). You will join a team made up of software engineers,
architects, user interaction design engineers and product owners to lead the
development and deployment of IOT gateway, tenant management services and
security services offered on Predix.

You are a skilled software engineer who loves coding and is passionate about
security. You will be building hosted cloud services that secure the next
generation industrial applications. You will be responsible for design and
development of scalable and robust REST services upon which developers can
build identity and access management into any application.

See more at [http://digital.gecareers.com//careers/position/staff-
softwar...](http://digital.gecareers.com//careers/position/staff-software-
engineer-san-ramon-ca-27)
[http://digital.gecareers.com//careers/position/software-
engi...](http://digital.gecareers.com//careers/position/software-engineer-san-
ramon-ca-22)

------
joedrew
Wattpad | Toronto (ONSITE) | Full-time

Wattpad is a mobile social app that connects people all over the world with
stories that matter to them. It enhances the storytelling experience, and
makes it possible for people to be captivated by something they love. We’re
proudly based in Toronto, but our reach is global. Every day, millions of
people use Wattpad to create and discover stories they can’t find anywhere
else.

The Wattpad platform serves over 2 billion requests a day, with millions of
users worldwide.

We're hiring for several positions, including our front end web and platform
teams.

Our web client is a single-page Javascript app, primarily using Backbone,
served by an Express NodeJS server.

Front End Developer:
[https://www.wattpad.com/life/job.html?id=job_20160323191710_...](https://www.wattpad.com/life/job.html?id=job_20160323191710_2OVASTX1LXOHLXW3)

The platform team is in the process of changing the Wattpad platform from a
PHP monolith to microservices in Go.

Software Engineer - Platform:
[https://www.wattpad.com/life/job.html?id=job_20160315152912_...](https://www.wattpad.com/life/job.html?id=job_20160315152912_XWWHXMXIVKD40TJ7)

Please apply to those links, or see if there's something else that interests
you here:
[https://www.wattpad.com/life/?jobs](https://www.wattpad.com/life/?jobs)

------
faizanaziz
Positions: Senior front end and back end developer

Company: [http://myramed.in](http://myramed.in)

Location: Bangalore ONSITE

Salary: 1 - 3 Million INR + ESOP(depending)

Javascript programmers: build the front-end tools and web experiences that
empower Myra's core web properties which includes our iOS and Android app,
MyraMedicines.com, our portal, and tools that manage our services. Our tools
need to accomplish complex tasks but need to be as simple as using Facebook.
The tools must be able to handle rapid change and experimentation in a
sustainable fashion. This is the heart and soul of what makes Myra insanely
fast and efficient.

Backend programmers: build Myra's core platform which supports our iOS and
Android apps, MyraMedicines.com, our portal, and tools that manage our
services. Our server side software must be fast, effecient, secure and be able
to scale quickly. The code must be structured to be able to handle rapid
change and experimentation in a sustainable fashion.

As part of a small team you will contribute significantly in the development
with direct interactions with the founders. You will create a positive impact
in millions of people's life by reducing the cost of medicines and making its
deliveries very fast. Our technologies include JS, HTML5, CSS, React in front
end and Python, Postgres, Redis in the back end. For this job we are looking
for people with a good understanding in this area but more importantly we look
for smart, hard working, passionate and humble coders.

------
Matthias247
CETiTEC | Pforzheim, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time

CETiTEC is an independent german software development company which employs an
international team of engineers and focusses on automotive networking
solutions. Our customers include many of the leading car manufacturers. We are
offering frameworks, applications, gateways and tools for all major automotive
networks (CAN, MOST, FlexRay, LIN, Ethernet). For ethernet solutions we are
are covering control protocols (e.g. SOME/IP, Thrift, OEM-protocols or also
HTTP and websocket based for web connectivity) as well as audio/video
streaming protocols (AVB). We are not only focussed on the classical embedded
automotive technology but also try to take modern consumer, web and IoT
technology tech into concern to deliver the best possible solutions.

Our domain and technology stack is very broad. We are working on everything
between embedded software for microcontrollers with RTOS (C/C++), Linux and
QNX Kernel drivers (C), user-space applications and daemons (mostly C/C++,
some Golang and node.js - but might get more in future), developer tools
(mostly C#) and web user interfaces (js/ts).

We are looking for engineers for software development and testing that feel
comfortable in any or multiple of these domains. Experience in automotive
software is not necessarily required, but a good understanding of system-level
or embedded software and network stacks is desired.

Some further information can be found on
[http://www.cetitec.com/careers.html](http://www.cetitec.com/careers.html).

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur - [https://mmlafleur.com/](https://mmlafleur.com/) | New York City
| ONSITE

We're looking for a software engineer to join our small, agile engineering
team of three at MM.LaFleur. As the fourth member of our engineering team,
you'll help shape the culture and build out the team.

MM.LaFleur is a professional womenswear company that aims to be the go-to
wardrobe solution for modern women of purpose. How? By delivering luxury-
quality clothing via a seamless, direct-to-consumer stylist experience.

We're a cloud based company hosted on AWS, and we deploy multiple times a day.
We use a variety of programming languages like modern PHP, HTML, SCSS,
JavaScript, Ruby, and Go. You should love the entire stack, all the way from
devops to cross-browser styling to internal tooling.

You should be proficient in many programming languages as a software engineer,
and not be afraid to try new things and tackle difficult problems. You should
understand (or be ready to learn) commerce platform management and
development.

You can apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873)

Or for more information feel free to send me an email at
luke.evers@mmlafleur.com

------
francescolaffi
[https://www.sailsquare.com/](https://www.sailsquare.com/) | Backend PHP
Engineer | Milan, Italy

Why join the Navy, if you can (join sailsquare and) be a pirate?

sailsquare, the first p2p marketplace for sailing holidays, seeks a Backend
Software Engineer. We have our headquarter in Milan, Italy, 4X growth in the
last 9 months and 1,5M of funding, and we are looking for an experienced
backend engineer to join our core team.

= Who we are looking for? =

We strive to find people, above all, with a strong passion for what they do,
with a positive, open and collaborative attitude. Ideally you have a total of
3 years of relevant experience as a backend developer (PHP), part of which
spent in one or more startups, working in teams of at least 3-4 people. Fluent
english and italian required.

= What do we offer? =

25-35k€ salary (yearly review), but also: The opportunity to go sailing for
free, pretending to be working An open and collaborative work environment and,
frankly, very fun Flexible working hours and, if desired, to work partially
remote Use some of your time to experiment with new technologies 2.500€ budget
to buy a workstation of your choice.

If you liked the trailer, here's the rest:
[https://www.sailsquare.com/jobs#offer1](https://www.sailsquare.com/jobs#offer1)

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics - Remote, INTERN.

Snowplow Analytics is looking for 1-2 open source software interns this Summer
(May through August), for a 6-12 week paid internship. Our interns will work
directly on and contribute to projects within the Snowplow open source stack
([https://github.com/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow)). A Snowplow
intern loves coding, enjoys experimenting with new technologies and is
happiest working "in the open" on community/team projects. Technologies we use
at Snowplow include Scala, Rust, JRuby, Go, Hadoop, Kinesis, Redshift, Spark,
Akka and Kafka.

This is a paid internship; we will consider remote candidates who are up to
UTC +/\- 5 hours maximum. Interested? Please email
intern@snowplowanalytics.com, and tell us about a piece of software you are
proud to have written. (And don't be afraid to suggest specific
projects/initiatives/features that you would like to work on in your
internship.)

For background on our last 2 internship programs check out:

    
    
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2016/03/17/2015-2016-winternship-wrapup/
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2015/07/10/introducing-our-2015-summer-interns/

------
TouchBistro
TouchBistro /iOS Developer / Toronto,Canada / Fulltime

Our iOS team is currently a small group of developers who work closely
together, and we are pushing for substantial product development as well as
looking to grow the team substantially in the next year. We have a standard
relaxed startup work environment with an employee stock option plan and health
benefits.

A side benefit of developing for the restaurant industry is that once we’re
done working hard, we have some great clients who can always provide amazing
venues for unwinding with our close knit team.

KEY RESPONSIBILITIES: Build, maintain, and improve new product features
Integrate with new and existing internal and external SDKs and APIs Provide
assistance with testing and problem resolution Experience with Core Data,
SQLITE, and both the iOS and Mac OS SDKs Experience Blocks, Queues, GCD, and
memory management Interest for learning new things and overcoming challenges
Thorough understanding of the iOS application architectures

QUALIFICATIONS: Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or relevant working
experience A minimum of 3 years of experience with Objective­C using Xcode
Excellent communication skills Ability to work independently and as part of a
team Having Swift experience is a plus

Please reach out to Ben @ bpapernick@touchbistro.com or 416-363-5252 ext 189

------
it-deshaw
The D. E. Shaw group - Software Developer

The D. E. Shaw group brings together some of the best minds in computer
science, mathematics, physics, and engineering to work at the intersection of
finance and technology. Members of our versatile technical staff exhibit a
range of strong quantitative and programming abilities, with software
developers and quantitative analysts collaborating on challenging problems
that directly impact the firm's continued success.

Quality and innovation are imperative for creating computationally-intensive
solutions for trading profitably in markets around the globe. Developers bring
strong analytical, mathematical, and software design skills to a variety of
projects, including the formulation of statistical models for our computerized
trading strategies, distributed system development, real-time data analysis,
and the creation of tools for advanced mathematical modeling. Technology is an
integral part of virtually everything we do and our team enjoys access to some
of the most advanced computing resources in the world. Successful candidates
have traditionally been the top students in their programs and have extensive
software development experience. We welcome outstanding candidates at all
experience levels.

Feel free to email me directly at Isaac.Torres@deshaw.com

------
ankitoshniwal
Sr. Site Reliability Engineer| Uber Inc| San Francisco & Seattle | ONSITE |
Visa | Full Time

Uber continues to expand into new cities and its growth and popularity present
interesting challenges for managing the change in scale with the pace of
innovation. We are looking for engineers that are able to apply the principles
and discipline of robust distributed systems to solve operational challenges,
while enhancing developer productivity and maintaining operational simplicity.

You will be part of a team of engineers with a healthy mix of systems and
software engineering skills, executing in a fast paced environment. This
involves ensuring that software products that touch the physical world are
always available and performant under exponential growth conditions.

Responsibilities: Drive efficiencies in systems and processes: capacity
planning, configuration management, performance tuning, monitoring and root
cause analysis.

Requirement: Good programming skills in one of C++/Java, Javascript, Python or
Go, and an ability to pick up new ones.

Experience in the Linux environment and a good understanding of its
fundamentals and internals: filesystems and modern memory management, threads
and processes, the user/kernel-space divide, etc.

A good understanding of large-scale distributed systems in practice, including
multi-tier architectures, application security, monitoring and storage
systems.

If you are interested and will like to know more about the role and the
technical challenges that we face at scale then email me at ankitt@uber.com.

------
jfrumar
GroupAhead (YC W2015)
[https://www.groupahead.com/jobs](https://www.groupahead.com/jobs) | Frontend
& Backend full-time roles in mobile development | San Francisco (onsite)

At [http://www.groupahead.com](http://www.groupahead.com) we build mobile apps
for member-based organizations to connect their members. Each group gets their
own branded app that's private to their community. We host their backend and
DB, and keep the app supported and updated. We're a YC-backed startup, based
in SoMa in San Francisco, CA, USA.

As an early member of our team, there's lots of opportunity to take ownership
and self-direct. You'll be able to help guide us and make architectural
decisions. We are in close contact with our customers, and you will see the
difference your code makes in their daily lives! Here's some of the apps we've
launched:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/groupahead/id886883966](https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/groupahead/id886883966)

Technologies we are currently using: Node JS, iOS (Objective-C), Android
(Java), Cordova, Angular JS, Nginx, MongoDB, Docker, Vagrant, TeamCity.

------
kmoritz
Guidewire| Foster City, CA | full-time ONSITE At Guidewire, we build insurance
software for clients like Farmers, Nationwide and AAA. We provide flexible,
core systems that span the entire Property & Casualty insurance lifecycle. We
are a leader in our industry. We pay competitive salaries, bonus and stock
(RSU’s) as well as benefits. We also have great work/life balance including
flexible hours and work from home Fridays. Yes, most Fridays. We were recently
voted “Employees Choice Award” Top 3 Best Places to Work on Glassdoor!

DevOps Engineers: We are looking for strong DevOps Engineers to help us build
a CI System (Must have Java or C#/C++) Jenkins/Teamcity. We also have a DevOps
Engineer role with CD focus and another with CM focus (Chef, Puppet etc).
Docker is a plus! We also have a 6mo contract/CTH to focus on DevOps CI and CD
solutions using various DevOps tools and frameworks.

Additionally under this same DevOps Umbrella we are looking for a Sr. Tools
Developer (Java) and a Cloud Tools Developer (Java, AWS or other)

email Kimberly Moritz kmoritz@guidewire.com or apply at
[https://careers.guidewire.com/jobs/category/product-
developm...](https://careers.guidewire.com/jobs/category/product-developm..).

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | iOS, Rails, DevOps engineers, Data
Scientists | H1B Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for iOS and Rails
software engineer to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

iOS Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038)

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)

Data
Scientists:[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/124730](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/124730)

DevOps Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/121477](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/121477)

------
leegutman
Enigma|[http://enigma.io/|](http://enigma.io/|) New York, NY

The volume of data created by governments and businesses is growing
exponentially. Organizations struggle just to store it all, let alone make
sense of it. Enigma helps organizations and individuals fuse, organize, and
explore data to make smarter decisions.​​

At Enigma, we started from the realization that there is an enormous quantity
of hidden knowledge locked away in data silos and obscure formats, just
waiting to be released. We are building data discovery and analytics tools
that make it simple for organizations to liberate their own private data, and
for the wider community to explore and build upon Enigma’s own integrated
public data platform. We believe data can reveal tremendous things about the
world and that it will continue to transform it in the years and decades to
come. After winning TechCrunch Disrupt NYC in '13, we have since grown into a
Series B Startup, and we're growing quickly! Currently hiring Software
Engineers, Data Scientists, Designers and more.

Feel free to email me directly @lee.gutman@enigma.io and/or apply
online:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/)

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC | Full-time, Onsite |
[http://alloymetrics.com](http://alloymetrics.com)

Alloy is redefining how information flows across supply chains by providing
the first comprehensive, low-latency view of demand and inventory across all
distribution channels. Our unified platform connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers. Alloy’s powerful search-driven insights allow the
supply chain to quickly respond to trends and changes in consumer demand.

We are early stage, backed by leading VCs, and growing. Our team is a small
group with diverse backgrounds and experience in analytics, big data, and
retail and financial technology. We use Google Compute Engine, Git, Postgres,
Redis, Python, Java, and React. We're also looking into how we might benefit
from other data tools (Spark, Elasticsearch, Druid, etc).

As an engineer at Alloy, you’ll do any or all of the following:

* Automate the collection, parsing, and storage of huge volumes of data

* Design a flexible but blazing-fast analytics backend that powers instant insights

* Model parts of the supply chain and develop features that bring them together

* Build beautiful, easy-to-use apps that our customer’s love to use

* Dive into server provisioning, deployment, automation, and monitoring

We'd love to hear from you. Send me a note at evan@alloymetrics.com

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread.com (YC S12) | Software Engineer (Data/Machine Learning)| London, UK |
Full-time | Onsite

We're a startup that's using human stylists and machine learning algorithms to
reinvent how shopping works for men (and someday women) who want to dress well
but dislike shopping. In the process we're helping them to feel happier and
more confident about themselves. We're backed by a collection of the top
investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y Combinator.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with lots of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). We're
lucky to have had a lot of success bringing together exceptional people in
design, machine learning/AI and engineering, and we're now focussed on finding
our first dedicated data engineer. You'll be working closely with Ed Snelson,
Thread's Head of Applied Research and a world leader in data science, to build
systems to improve our recommendations. Using data to help our users dress
well is at the core of what we do; it's not a nice-to-have bolted onto the
product. You'll be responsible for building predictive model training
pipelines, assisting with model feature development, data warehousing, and
working with the styling and product teams to ensure our clients receive the
best experience possible.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

------
getaround
Senior Full Stack Engineer @ Getaround - San Francisco | Full time | Onsite

As a Getaround Full-stack Engineer, you will be part of a small team
developing both back-end infrastructure supporting our web, mobile, and
hardware products, and web UI and supporting API endpoints for the front-end.
On some days, you'll work entirely in HTML/CSS/JS. Of course, you’ll also have
the opportunity to help set engineering priorities and build our culture.

We’re looking for an experienced, strong engineer that can design for scale,
wrangle through data, optimize App Engine entity groups, and has recently
played with all the different varieties of NoSQL databases.

What you'll be doing: \- Developing core infrastructure in Python on Google
App Engine \- Developing models and business logic (e.g. rentals, checkouts,
transactions, payments, search) \- Architecting servers and services that
enable new product features \- Building out newly enabled product features \-
Monitoring system uptime and errors to drive us toward a high performing and
reliable product

Apply at: [http://get.co/1Y4RTOS](http://get.co/1Y4RTOS)

Getaround is an on-demand carsharing marketplace powered by our proprietary
hardware technology, the Getaround Connect. Headquartered in San Francisco
since 2009, we won TechCrunch Disrupt in 2011, and launched on-demand
carsharing just two years later.

Check out what the Wall Street Journal said about our latest funding round at
[http://get.co/wsj](http://get.co/wsj).

------
mikedoel
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, MI and Columbus, OH
[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We are hiring engineers and designers at our offices in Grand Rapids
or Columbus. A little bit about us: \- We aren't limited to any really
specific set of technologies, which is a great opportunity to learn. In the
past two years, we've worked with Python, Angular + CoffeeScript, Node.js,
Ember.js, Swift, and Ruby/Rails.

    
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we 
        each have lives, activities, and families outside of 
        work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are rare by 
        design.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, top notch benefits, 
        quarterly profit sharing, and more.

A little bit about you: \- You love making software, and you have a couple of
years of experience building software with a variety of tools and
technologies.

    
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of 
        technologies, but you’re not afraid to use more. You 
        have some experience with web or mobile tech.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not 
        computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the 
        people you work with.

If you're interested, check out our website:
[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)
Also, feel free to get in touch with me: mike@mutuallyhuman.com

------
sayangel
InsiteVR | NYC, NY | Full Time

\-- What We Do --

InsiteVR (YC W15) is building a virtual reality platform that helps architects
and designers easily present 3D spaces in virtual reality. Challenges we're
working on: networked VR experiences, efficient mesh compression for smooth VR
performance, novel VR user interfaces, data analytics of user interactions in
VR, and making the development of VR experiences as accessible as possible to
anyone who can generate 3D content.

\--What We're Looking For--

Unity Dev - We're looking for a unity developer in NYC to help improve our VR
app.

Graphics engineer - build upon our existing mesh optimization framework.

Some of the challenges you’ll be tackling: destroying draw calls that don’t
need to exist, implementing easy to use VR interfaces, improving Unity
interface with our cloud based mesh optimization pipeline, and optimizing our
VR app with both pre-processing and realtime techniques.

Unity role: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/115584-unity-
engineer](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/115584-unity-engineer)

Graphics role: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70779-3d-graphics-
engineer](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70779-3d-graphics-engineer)

or just email me: angel[at]insitevr.com

------
melinford
Disney Interactive | Los Angeles | Full Time, Onsite

Senior Web Application Developer:
[http://bit.ly/1KcDy16](http://bit.ly/1KcDy16)

Disney Interactive is seeking talented, driven developers to assist in
creative development across Disney Interactive Media’s portfolio of products.
These individuals will collaborate closely with product, design, and marketing
to create Disney’s next generation of interactive content and products.

The ideal candidate is a multidisciplinary developer and designer hybrid with
a passion for building immersive, interactive experiences across all
platforms. In addition to traditional software development skills this
candidate must also have a keen aesthetic eye for user experience and visual
design. They will be responsible for exploring and experimenting with emerging
technologies to rapidly prototype and create interactive content. They will
deliver quickly and iteratively in a fast moving agile environment while
building, breaking, exploring, and creating world class interactive content,
products, and experiences with Disney at their hearts and interactive at their
cores.

Senior Web Application Developer:
[http://bit.ly/1KcDy16](http://bit.ly/1KcDy16)

------
tchawlacadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced only

\- Full Stack Software Engineers - Senior iOS Engineers - Senior Software
Engineer in Test

Email tanya@cadre.com

Cadre is a well funded startup at the intersection of technology and
investing. Our mission is to create a more efficient economy by connecting
investors with investment opportunities through technology. We are initially
focused on investing in high-end commercial estate and are changing how
investors find opportunities in this antiquated, massive and opaque industry.
We have an incredible team of 30 people. Our culture is engaging, fast-paced,
and collaborative. We all very much enjoy each other's company and are looking
for individuals who want to love what they do and who they work with.

This is an extraordinary opportunity to be one of the first 30 employees at a
very well-funded company where there is massive potential for each individual
here. You would be a core member of the engineering team.

More links below that tell the Cadre story.

Cadre.com and [https://cadre.com/about](https://cadre.com/about)
[http://therealdeal.com/blog/2015/03/24/kushners-launch-
real-...](http://therealdeal.com/blog/2015/03/24/kushners-launch-real-estate-
investing-startup-cadre-raise-18-3m-in-series-a/)
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre/)
Funding just under $70M Series B

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) | Onsite |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

\- Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle,
JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC and Python is a plus.

\- Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with
hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

\- Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily
Freescale Kinetis parts and the Freescale MQX RTOS. Ahem, NXP parts.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile.

------
celue
London, UK | ONSITE | Full-Time | ExperiencEconomy | professional-
services/contingent workforce concierge app

=== What we do ===

Building a digital hub for the creative class. We help our customers attract
quality client leads, get work done and get paid faster through a
conversational UI. Hundreds of data points are to help us with matching of
supply and demand. We put people before tasks (not an on-demand marketplace).

=== Crib sheet ===

-You will be part of small fun team, working in London, United Kingdom (Baker Street)

-We have backing from an incubator

-Usage-data based on our existing community product prototype (under private-Alpha)

-New native mobile and web app and to be built from scratch (tech-stack choices still to be made). You will have the opportunity to be part of it from the start, establishing the culture and setting the standards.

=== Looking for ===

-Senior software engineer / Full Stack developer

-This freelance opportunity can develop into a full-time lead role (CTO) should we be the right fit for each other.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at
jobs@experienceconomy.com mentioning Hacker News in the subject line.

More about us at
[http://www.experienceconomy.com](http://www.experienceconomy.com)
([http://www.experienceconomy.com/](http://www.experienceconomy.com/))

------
tjnicolaides
Front End JavaScript Developer |
[http://www.thinkbrownstone.com/](http://www.thinkbrownstone.com/) |
Philadelphia, PA | Contract (9 months) | Full-time ONSITE

Willing to relocate the right candidates. Looking for someone with experience
developing client-side apps with frameworks like Angular or React, able to
rapidly pick up Polymer.js for this 9-month contract.

Author dynamic front-end widgets that will appear in web applications, native
mobile and TV interfaces. Integrate with our client's Ruby on Rails team to
build an app framework that will be used by the rest of this large
multimedia/telecommunications company. Advise and mentor clients and teammates
on best TDD / Node.js practices.

Apply here: [http://tbi.applytojob.com/apply/ezEwut/Web-Developer-
Contrac...](http://tbi.applytojob.com/apply/ezEwut/Web-Developer-Contract)

OR

Send us a pull request to say hi: [https://github.com/thinkbrownstone/code-
challenges/tree/mast...](https://github.com/thinkbrownstone/code-
challenges/tree/master/septa-fare-calculator)

Email me (tj.nicolaides@thinkbrownstone.com) with any questions.

------
jkl12345
Panorama Education (YC S13) is hiring software engineers

You’re probably familiar with the power of creating dashboards for monitoring
server load, product engagement, and other metrics you care about. At Panorama
Education, we’re bringing that culture of measurement to education. Schools
use our platform to collect feedback from students, families and teachers, and
then use our education-specific analytics tools to make sense of that data and
act on it to drive improvement.

In the three years since YC we’ve grown to serve over 2.5 million students in
6,500 schools across the world, including many of the biggest districts in the
country. We’re a fast-growing team of 50 (10 engineers) based in Boston, and
we’re looking for engineers to join us.

We value engineers who appreciate hard technical problems — from building a
highly available survey platform to scaling analytics pipelines — but who also
care about the end goal of improving the lives of educators and students
around the world. We’re a small, tight-knit team, so we’re looking for
engineers who thrive on autonomy and want to participate in building a first-
class engineering culture focused on collaboration, technical excellence and
diversity.

If this sounds interesting to you, shoot me an email at
jlarsen@panoramaed.com.

------
jaz46
Love Golang, Docker and distributed systems?

San Francisco -- Onsite only

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is hiring early engineers to be part of our core team! We went
through YC W15, raised a strong seed round($2M), and are looking for someone
to join and help lead our core engineering team. Pachyderm is just 4 people
right now, so you'd be getting in right at the ground floor and have an
enormous impact on the success and direction of the company as well as
building the rest of the engineering team.

We pay competitive SF-level salaries along with significant equity, full
benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This position is based in SF, but
we offer full relocation assistance.

Read more about our long-term company vision: [https://medium.com/pachyderm-
data/lets-build-a-modern-hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-
build-a-modern-hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
taheca
Celigo (Celigo), In San Mateo, CA, is pioneering the future of application
integration. Our SmartConnectors enable independent SaaS applications to work
together seamlessly. We started by connecting everything we could to Netsuite
and have now developed our integrator.io, an easy-to-use middleware platform
for building custom integrations.

Working here will expose you to all of the major SaaS Platforms, and you will
get a chance to work with a lot of different technologies.

We're looking for: Three (3) full time Software Engineer's - Will take people
starting at 2 years of expderience +. Someone with strong knowledge of Java,
Node.js is perfect, but if you have a good working knowledge of other
languages we would love to talk with you!

One (1) Solutions Architect. Someone is who is knowledgeable about E-Tail, and
has experience implementing solutions. Someone with a sales personality and
strong technical skills.

Two (2) full time Technical Implementation Consultants. Earlier career
position working with our customers to implement our products.

Please email jobs@celigo.com if you're interested! Other positions posted
here:
[http://www.celigo.com/company/careers/](http://www.celigo.com/company/careers/)

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | Santiago, Chile | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa
assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired. We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative
Companies in Canada".

\- ZenHub Backend Engineer - [http://www.ze.nr/5mbFw](http://www.ze.nr/5mbFw)

\- Interwebs Mechanic (DevOps SysAdmin) -
[http://www.ze.nr/UWTmj](http://www.ze.nr/UWTmj)

\- Founders and Startup Veterans: CEO, COO, CTO -
[http://www.ze.nr/neLHF](http://www.ze.nr/neLHF)

We are also looking for founder-quality product people to lead cutting-edge
projects on web, mobile, IoT, and VR. To apply, email us with some thoughts on
what that means to you: product@axiomzen.co

Didn't find what you're looking for? Email us your own job description:
join@axiomzen.co

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
jasoncrawford
Fieldbook | [https://fieldbook.com](https://fieldbook.com) | San Mateo, CA |
Full time

Fieldbook lets anyone create a database, as easily as a spreadsheet. We help
business teams get their operations out of spreadsheets—from project tracking,
to data collection, to content management systems.

We were #1 on Product Hunt with over 1400 upvotes:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2)

We're pursuing a big vision to create the world's best tool for working with
structured data. It's an ambitious project with deep technical and UI
challenges—but one that will transform people's relationship with the tools
they use every day.

Our investors include Pejman Mar Ventures, Mitch Kapor (Lotus), Steven
Sinofsky (ex-Microsoft), Naval Ravikant (AngelList), and John Collison
(Stripe). We are building an ownership culture where employees take pride in
their work and put the customer first. This is an early-stage opportunity with
the potential to have a big impact on the product and on the company itself.

Hiring:

* Software Engineer

* UI Designer

* Growth Marketer

[https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs](https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs)

------
timrod
SoundCloud | Berlin | Full-Time | ONSITE, VISA

Our team at SC is looking for an experienced search engineer to help us help
our users discover SoundCloud's huge and unique catalog of music and audio.

Working on one of the leading music platforms on the web, this is a great
opportunity to apply your skills to make a measurable difference to millions
of people around the globe. Our services tend to be written in Go and Scala;
data munging happens with Elasticsearch and Spark. Familiarity with these is a
plus, though frankly eagerness to learn is more important.

If you are experienced in information retrieval or a related field (such as
recommendations, information extraction, question answering etc.) and
passionate about developing and evaluating data-driven products, get in touch!
[https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-02-19-search-engineer-
berli...](https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-02-19-search-engineer-berlin-
germany)

On a personal note, I've learned a lot and had a great time here. If search
isn't your thing, take a gander at
[https://soundcloud.com/jobs](https://soundcloud.com/jobs), there's a bunch of
interesting open positions.

------
kasrak
Airtable — San Francisco, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME)

[http://airtable.com](http://airtable.com)

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting people create
tools to organize their world. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of
Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that people can repurpose to create
their own applications. Our product roadmap is filled with interesting
enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will push the boundaries of
Airtable's capabilities.

Our users love us:
[https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128](https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128)

We’re hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift),
and Android. There are 14 of us right now, with backgrounds from Google,
Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We believe in the power of highly motivated and
capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams, with end-to-end
ownership of projects and rapid iteration.

We’ve raised over $10 million in funding, and we were recently featured on the
App Store.

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
repspark
RepSpark Systems | Costa Mesa, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

We’re a casual, eight-person software development team based in Orange County,
CA. We provide many large apparel brands with intuitive and efficient sales
workflows, enabling sales representatives to place bulk orders for brick and
mortar stores (i.e. how O’Neill ends up in Tilly’s or how Armada ends up on
Backcountry). Our stack includes JavaScript (ES6), TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET,
SQL Server, memcached, MongoDB, React.js, and Redux.

We are looking for talented engineers who have strong skills in application-
level TypeScript/JavaScript. This includes engineers with experience applying
design patterns to their code (Module, Sandbox, etc.), implementing
modularization, writing unit tests, and optimizing performance.

We think it’s especially awesome if you have experience with modern JavaScript
libraries, such as Backbone.js, React.js, Angular.js, Ember.js, Polymer.js,
etc. You will work in a highly collaborative, cross-functional, and Agile team
and may take a lead role on various software components.

We’re also big on fun. It’s not uncommon to spontaneously jump into a table
tennis match. Plus, every Friday we eat and drink together.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
AngelaN
Airphrame. San Francisco. Full-time. Backend Developer.

Airphrame, an aerial imaging startup, is hiring a Back-End Software Engineer
with solid foundational programming skills and 4+ years of professional
experience. Competitive salary & equity.

\--Technology-- Scala required. Additional skills we’d like, but not required:
Scalaz, Slick, PostGIS & AWS, Linux System Admin. Devops skills a plus.

\--Business-- At Airphrame, our goal is to deploy a worldwide fleet of flying
robots that is constantly updating geophysical data for mapping platforms,
environmental & civil engineers, and other business that can utilize such
data. Our data is already invaluable to maintaining utilities' infrastructure
(dams, powerlines, highways, rail, etc).

\--Culture-- We're a small and highly skilled group who prefers working with
top talent than at a big company. Founded by three engineers--Mechatronics,
Unmanned Systems, and Software--you'd be an early stage employee. We have a
lively company culture and offices in both San Francisco (Mid Market) and
Oakland (our robotics laboratory aka adult treehouse).

APPLICATION PROCESS Please send an email to: jobs at airphrame.com, subject:
Back-End Engineer Please include github handle or code samples if available
www.airphrame.com

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) & Tel Aviv, Israel - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. In 2014,
we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - iOS Software Engineer (Santa Monica)
      - Data Warehouse DBA (Santa Monica)
      - Front End Web Developer - Javascript/HTML/CSS (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (Tel Aviv)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
enriquecastl
Senior JavaScript Engineer | crunch.io | REMOTE or San Francisco CA | Full-
time

Crunch.io is building the next generation of cloud-based analytics software.
We're seeking a skilled, motivated frontend developer to join the team
building our single-page application for data exploration and interactive
graphics. This position is a great fit for you if you are a programmer first
and web designer second. You write beautiful, interactive, scalable software —
software that just happens to run in a web browser. Details, both technical
and aesthetic, matter greatly to you, and you want to surround yourself with
talented peers that share your commitment. ​

Requirements: ​

* Expert-level skills in JavaScript and a deep understanding of Angular.js

* Serious commitment to high development standards, including comprehensive testing, in whatever language you’re working; in JavaScript, experience with Jasmine, Mocha, or other testing framework

* Strong communication skills ​

Nice-to-haves:

​ * Demonstrated experience in developing large-scale, single-page web
applications

* A Bachelor’s degree or equivalent in Computer Science, Engineering, Statistics, or related

* Special talents for CSS3, API design, or data visualization

* Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team ​

If you're interested, email us at jobs at crunch dot io and tell us about your
favorite automated test.

------
supergeek133
IoT Software Engineer | Golden Valley, MN, Morris Plains, NJ, Phoenix, AZ.
Other US Honeywell sites will be considered.

The IOT team will engineer contemporary architecture and services,
constructing solutions that remain scalable, adaptable and replicable. Our
goal is to provide a foundation for our businesses to innovate faster and
drive our competitive advantage. As a member of the Honeywell IOT team, the
candidate will be responsible for leading the service team in the design,
development and implementation of our enterprise Internet of Things (IOT) core
platform services. He/she will be part of transforming our IT organization
through the delivery of our enterprise technology products, and directly
impact our growth. The IoT Services Lead developer’s responsibilities will be
focused on the agile development of an IoT platform while collaborating with
our data, connectivity, application and product teams.

I work for Honeywell. I'm an API Evangelist. We have quite a few open
positions.

[http://www.careersathoneywell.com/en/job/6290945/iot-
softwar...](http://www.careersathoneywell.com/en/job/6290945/iot-software-
engineer-us-nationwide/)

~~~
cyrusroshan
As far as your other open positions, do you have any similar positions for
interns? I do a lot of IoT projects, and this sounds like something I'd be
interested in.

------
shivaas
Remitly | Seattle, WA (downtown) | Sr. Engineer | ONSITE

About Us: Remitly is a mobile payments service that enables consumers to
conveniently make person-to-person international money transfers from the
United States and Canada. Our online service uses the latest technology and
mobile devices to eliminate the forms, codes, agents, extra time, and fees
tied to the traditional money transfer process. A Techstars company, Remitly
is backed by DFJ, QED, Trilogy Partnership, DN Capital, Founders Co-Op, Bezos
Expeditions, and TomorrowVentures.

Opportunity: We are looking for a senior engineer with considerable backend
and web services architecture experience to join our Customer Service and Risk
Product team. You will own a lot of our internal products around customer
service and fraud systems. We provide some of the best customer service in the
industry and a lot of it comes down to a top notch suite of support softwares
(both third party services + in-house products). Technologies we use: JAVA
(dropwizard stack), PHP, Bootstrap. 100% on AWS.

[https://www.remitly.com/us/en/home/careers?gh_jid=104696](https://www.remitly.com/us/en/home/careers?gh_jid=104696)

------
sgurnick
UCLA Library ([http://library.ucla.edu](http://library.ucla.edu)) | Linux
Development Support Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time career, onsite | 2
positions available

This is a new role within the UCLA Library's IT team. We have two positions
open for Linux Development Support Engineers.

Here is the link to the job description and to apply:
[http://ucla.in/25noTHw](http://ucla.in/25noTHw)

We are looking for Senior Linux System Administrators with backgrounds in
supporting development teams and project managers. What's great about this
position is the autonomy we have to create environments that serve the vision
of the Library. We'll be working on creating continuous integration methods,
using configuration management tools, developing infrastructures in in-house
virtual infrastructures and in clouds services (like Amazon).

We value candidates' communication, organization, documentation, and overall
"soft skills" just as high, if not more so, than technical abilities.

We are a fun IT organization with many interesting projects. We support
websites that host collections of materials where our Library has the only
copies of the images, audio, and video in the entire world. We are working
through challenges for how to preserve terabytes of data where if they're
lost, there's no getting them back.

The Library is a place where we learn something new every day, and is an
awesome place to come to work.

Happy to answer and questions you may have: sgurnick at library dot ucla dot
edu

------
laurenallanson
Greenhouse Software | NYC | Onsite/Full time

Greenhouse is helping companies get better at recruiting. Founded in 2012, we
have grown to more than 190 employees and have more than 1500 customers, some
of which are the best known tech brands in industry.

We've raised $65MM+ in funding and have devoted this year to scaling our
business, driving product innovation, and growing market share.

Engineering has been, and will continue to be, a huge part of Greenhouse's
success. This team releases features every day and empowers engineers to have
a direct impact on our business. And we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire:

Technical Lead, Product Engineering: you'll manage a team of 4-6 full-stack
engineers, solve challenging scaling problems, and contribute to architecture
and design decisions - impacting how we grow our product, team, and business
for the future Security Engineer: you'll manage our security program and use
tools like Burp, Kali and Metasploit to hack new features before they go to
prod

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here
[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers) or email
our Tech Recruiter Lauren at lallanson@greenhouse.io

------
henryreardon
18F | Site Reliability Engineer - DevOps | DC REMOTE | Full-time

18F is a civic consultancy for the government, inside the government, working
with agencies to rapidly deploy tools and services that are easy to use, cost
efficient, and reusable. Our goal is to change how the government buys and
develops digital services by helping agencies adopt modern techniques that
deliver superior products.

Site Reliability Engineers ensure our platforms and infrastructure systems —
and the applications on top of them — are reliable and easy to deploy and
maintain. You’ll be involved in designing and implementing systems in a human-
centered way, communicating with users, and finding solutions to help people
work more smoothly. Along with providing the platform, you seek opportunities
and get creative in architecting solutions.

This role is best fit for someone who is respectful of others, team oriented,
and open to sharing - your team members want to collaborate with you and hear
your ideas!

Full job description and application here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/18f/690a30dc-0b19-463f-9866-032207412b...](https://jobs.lever.co/18f/690a30dc-0b19-463f-9866-032207412b5f?lever-
source=HackerNews)

------
meemz
Mobcrush | [https://www.mobcrush.com/](https://www.mobcrush.com/) | Santa
Monica, CA | ONSITE | FT

Mobcrush is a mobile game streaming platform and community. Our mission is to
connect the world’s billion+ gamers by providing simple and accessible mobile
solutions.

Founded in 2014 and dubbed one of LA’s 25 ‘hottest’ startups, Mobcrush is
located walking distance away from the sandy beaches of Santa Monica.
[http://www.businessinsider.co.id/hottest-los-angeles-
startup...](http://www.businessinsider.co.id/hottest-los-angeles-
startups-2016-2/10/#.VwL5bxIrKV4)

We offer: -Competitive salary -Awesome Perks/Benefits -Catered meals three
times a week -Parking -Great location - abundance of restaurants and coffee
shops nearby

Looking for our next team members (All FT positions): -Senior Android Engineer

-Senior Broadcast Software Engineer

-Senior iOS Engineer

-Senior QA Engineer

-Senior Software Engineer - Backend/API’s

-Senior Software Engineer - Frontend

-Senior Software Engineer - Site Reliability and Operations

Our Stack: JVM Backend services using Java 8 and Scala, making use of finagle
and finatra

Client - Objective C (for iOS), Java (Android), and Javascript (web)

Streaming - Objective C (Mac OSX), C, C++, Java

Please send all inquires and resumes to recruiting@mobcrush.com

Looking forward!

------
robg
How does daily life hurt health?

Neumitra - digital medicine into daily life - Boston, MA

We're hiring data-driven engineers including:

\- Embedded developers for real-time biofeedback and data packets

\- Mobile developers for hooks into apps for stress management

\- Front-end developers to show how stress impact large groups

\- Data scientists for extracting insights from data streams

\- QA including device, mobile, and platform applications

Our stack runs from sensors to servers. We use machine learning and
statistical learning techniques to build personalized and population health
technologies for daily life demands. Software becomes medicine.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions. We appreciate experiences and
enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful impact. Our
mission is to solve global questions of health, performance, and happiness.

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-
wil...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-will-map-the-
effect-of-stress-on-the-brain/)

[http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222](http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222)

Say hello@neumitra.com !!!

------
ariabuckles
Magoosh | Berkeley, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE Senior Software Engineer

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? Our mission is simple: create
products that give students everywhere access to enjoyable, affordable, and
quality test prep. We help millions study at their own pace, on their own time
regardless of location, social status, or background.

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help us improve our products,
shape engineering process, and help us grow our small (currently just Zack and
I!) but impactful engineering team. So far we use Rails, PhoneGap + Angular,
and ReactNative. We’re hosted on AWS.

You have many of the following...

* 3+ years of software engineering experience

* Experience building and releasing web and/or mobile applications

* Experience interviewing software engineering candidates

* A passion for making a difference and leveling the education playing field

Extra credit if you have...

* Experience recruiting and hiring software engineers

* UI & UX experience

Get a feel for our company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers)

And feel free to email our CEO Bhavin (bhavin@magoosh.com) or me
(aria@magoosh.com) if you have any questions!

------
Gignomai
Credera, [https://www.credera.com/](https://www.credera.com/) – Dallas,
Houston, Denver – Full-time – ONSITE only

We seek natural problem-solvers who are passionate about software development
at work and at home. We offer the opportunity to work with some of the newest
languages and frameworks, accelerate your career with more variety and a
faster pace, recognition/salary/bonus rewards along the way, and enjoy a
transparent and collaborative culture with minimal travel.

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will create custom software solutions that
solve clients' most challenging problems using a combination of industry
standard and cutting edge technologies including Spring Boot, Scala, MongoDB
and AngularJS. You'll design complex, robust, high-volume software solutions
leveraging open source frameworks and client-side technologies. You will work
closely with your project team to conduct peer code reviews, make and
communicate technical decisions to clients, and see the impact you have on the
direction and end success of a solution.

We are looking for a Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, Management Information Systems, or related field of study,
experience with Java/JavaEE technologies, open source frameworks such as
Spring and Hibernate, continuous deployment environment and tools (Jenkins,
TeamCity, etc.), and knowledge of Enterprise Integration Patterns (Camel,
Spring Integration). If you're interested in any of our locations, please
contact Paige Edwards at pedwards@credera.com or view all of our job
opportunities at [http://bit.ly/1whqjEt](http://bit.ly/1whqjEt).

~~~
Gignomai
P.S. I've worked here 5 years and have loved it. Check out our glassdoor
rankings too: [https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Credera-
EI_IE2...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Credera-
EI_IE245498.11,18.htm)

------
karmel
Genia Technologies | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Genia’s mission is to make genetic information universally available through
massively parallel DNA sequencing. Our proprietary nanopore-based platform
allows for single molecule, electrical, real-time analysis without the need
for complicated optics or fluidics. In other words, Genia’s sequencing
platform is cheaper, faster, and better than any of the alternatives, and thus
has the potential to revolutionize medical care by bringing genetic analysis
to the clinic. With our platform, we can truly reach the $10 genome, and begin
to make practical the promises of personalized medicine.

We are hiring for Python software engineers. We have tons of data coming off
our sequencer, and we need people with experience handling complex algorithms
over large data sets to help us analyze it all.

Full details here: [https://angel.co/genia-
technologies](https://angel.co/genia-technologies) but the long and short of
it is-- if you want to work in a fast-paced research environment full of
people passionate about changing the speed at which science and medicine
operate, email me: karmel.allison [at sign] roche.com

------
mtabini
The Muse | NYC | Fullstack, Backend (onsite or remote) | Frontend, BI (onsite
only)

At The Muse, we offer advice, coaching, and a job experience that's actually
engaging and doesn't suck; we reach millions of users every month with an
engineering approach that is grounded in data analysis and best practices.

We're looking for engineers across our entire stack—backend, full stack, and
frontend. For more info, drop me an e-mail at marco@themuse.com, or apply
here:

[https://www.themuse.com/jobs?company=The%20Muse&filter=true&...](https://www.themuse.com/jobs?company=The%20Muse&filter=true&job_category%5B%5D=Engineering)

We use a microservice infrastructure based on Python 3 and Tornado, Mithril,
and CoffeeScript. We are happy to consider engineers with experience in Rails,
Java, and Go, as well as devops and data science specialists.

Our engineering team is growing all the time, with plenty of opportunities for
leadership and mentorship roles, or to pick up new skills if that interests
you. We frequently contribute to open-source, give our engineers a great deal
of agency in picking the problems they want to work on, and have a strict no-
asshole policy.

~~~
girvo
Hey, Mithril, nice one!

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. If you want to join us and have fun
building projects for prominent startups from Austria, Singapore, Indonesia,
Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong, join us! Our clients are well-funded,
recognised startups and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA
and 500 startups.

\- Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)

\- Android developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca)

\- Senior iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4)

------
0xa
Kensho: Primarily Boston, MA (Cambridge). We also have offices in New York, NY
(NYC), San Francisco, CA (SF), and Stamford, CT: FULL TIME ONSITE

We are making financial analysis faster, accessible, intuitive and beautiful
through our partnerships with Goldman Sachs and CNBC. We're small, hungry, and
have hoppy-hops in the office. To get our attention, share a project with us
that shows:

(Software Engineers) Innovation at any layer of the stack, but especially with
javascript or infrastructure. Inside tip: Your problem-solving and coding
velocity are key

(Data Scientists) Advanced machine learning, NLP or modeling techniques at
scale. Notable research and data science experience expected. Inside tip:
Demonstrate multiple years of data science research, ability to explain
nuances of sophisticated models and excellent ability to optimize.

(UI Designers) Your portfolio of data visualizations, workflows or UI designs.
Inside tip: Make data beautiful, intuitive and informative.

Our Stack

    
    
      * python, pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, nltk, et al.
    
      * Javascript, React, d3, canvas
    

Please say hello at
[https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)

Matt

------
getaround
Senior Full-Stack Engineer @ Getaround - San Francisco | Full-Time | Onsite

As a Getaround Full-stack Engineer, you will be part of a small team
developing both back-end infrastructure supporting our web, mobile, and
hardware products, and web UI and supporting API endpoints for the front-end.
On some days, you'll work entirely in HTML/CSS/JS. Of course, you’ll also have
the opportunity to help set engineering priorities and build our culture.

What you'll be doing: \- Developing core infrastructure in Python on Google
App Engine \- Developing models and business logic (e.g. rentals, checkouts,
transactions, payments, search) \- Architecting servers and services that
enable new product features \- Building out newly enabled product features \-
Monitoring system uptime and errors to drive us toward a high performing and
reliable product

Download the Getaround app at get.co/mobile and check out what the Wall Street
Journal said about our latest funding round at
[http://get.co/wsj](http://get.co/wsj).

If you're interested, apply at: [http://get.co/1Y4RTOS](http://get.co/1Y4RTOS)

------
aaroneous
ShopPad :: Oakland, CA (2 blocks from 19th street BART) :: Software Engineer
(PHP) :: Full Time :: ONSITE

At ShopPad, we build apps for the Shopify eCommerce platform that are used by
over 40k retailers to extend the functionality of their eCommerce store. We
work with the largest retailers on the platform and the hot brands of
tomorrow. We believe in crafting beautiful software solutions that push the
boundaries of online commerce and scale to serve millions of shoppers.

As a software engineer you'll work across our apps and custom services teams,
having a heavy influence in every stage, from ideation and architecture
through QA and production. We work in small, closely-knit teams with high
individual autonomy and decision-making authority.

Requirements: 3+ years of object-oriented PHP 5/7 and JavaScript. Familiarity
with CSS3, SASS and HTML5. An eye for detail and an internal drive to create
high-quality products

Some of the other technologies we work with: Vagrant, Docker, Gulp, Git &
Github, MongoDB, CoffeeScript, ES6, AngularJS, React, Node.JS, and about 10
different AWS services.

Our team receives equity, medical/dental/vision/commuter benefits. PTO, plus
15 paid holidays (incl. fun ones like Valentine's day, St. Patrick's Day,
Halloween, your birthday, etc.). Flexible hours. Almost everyone works from
home / remote once a week. Snacks & beverages. As well as plenty of mentorship
and continuing education opportunities.

If you're excited about having a big influence on products seen by millions
every day, then we'd love to hear from you! Contact me directly and I'll make
sure your resume gets seen: aaron [at] theshoppad.com

------
lseidman
EnergyHub www.energyhub.com | Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE | Developers

EnergyHub is a dynamic software technology company that is seeking several
Software Engineers to join our growing team in Brooklyn! EnergyHub's platform
lets consumers turn their smart thermostats, electric cars, water heaters, and
other products into virtual power plants that keep the grid stable and enable
higher penetration of solar and wind power. We work on technology that already
provides energy and cost savings to more than a million people through
partnerships with the most exciting companies in the 'internet of things'.
It’s a great opportunity to get in with a growing company and help build for
the future. Java experience is required; other programming interests and
technologies are encouraged!

We offer great benefits, including medical, dental, and vision benefits for
you and your dependents; 401(k); stock options; a casual work environment; the
flexibility to set your own schedule; a place to park your bike; and delicious
snacks.

Email jobs@ or submit your resume at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3e0lUhwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3e0lUhwf)

~~~
bpg_92
Are you looking for interns by any chance?

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Full time | SF (ONSITE) | Fullstack Software Engineer

Raise.me is expanding access to college by reinventing how scholarships are
awarded ([http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-
alg...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-algebra-
thats-worth-120.html)). We're a Series A funded startup backed by First Round
Capital, the Gates Foundation and Imagine K12. We're looking for engineers and
offer meaningful equity stake along with great benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node (for notifications), Go microservices,
Backbone.js (moving to React)

Here's the listing: [https://www.raise.me/jobs/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.raise.me/jobs/full-stack-engineer) Don't worry about the
'5+ years...' or having experience with our specific stack. We know talented
engineers can learn our stack, however we are looking for people with at least
2 years of experience at this point.

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
mprattico
ATTN | [http://attn.com](http://attn.com) | Remote | Full Time

UI Engineer

ATTN: is a news and media company focused on empowering a generation to make
social impact. We do so by creating engaging experiences around original
content.

As an engineering team:

\--We have a passion for helping people \--We are fans, consumers and
contributors to open source software \--We believe in code quality and testing
\--We encourage creativity and exploration

We are looking to hire an experienced UI engineer to help us build and mature
the presentation frameworks around our internal and external facing products.
If you are passionate about building component driven UI systems, this may be
the role for you.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/attn/jobs/180474#.Vv6yRxMrLFQ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/attn/jobs/180474#.Vv6yRxMrLFQ)

Product Manager

Attn is looking to hire a Product Manager who will be responsible for managing
the product development process across all of Attn.com customer facing touch
points. This includes the attn.com website and publishing tools.

This candidate will work with our internal departments to gather feature
requests and package them as handoffs for product development. The candidate
will also work closely with engineering teams in the implementation, qa and
release of features and enhancements.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/attn/jobs/189375#.Vv60HRMrLFQ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/attn/jobs/189375#.Vv60HRMrLFQ)

------
hariananth
San Francisco, CA - Jobr - Full Stack Developer, Lead Machine Learning
Engineer, Lead iOS/Android Mobile Developer - 10 FTEs -
[http://www.jobrapp.com](http://www.jobrapp.com)

Jobr is the leading mobile-first jobs application combining a Tinder-style
interface with a Pandora-like recommendation engine. We were founded just 1.5
years ago, and all key metrics continue to grow 50-100% MoM. We’ve raised $2M
in funding from a group of strategic investors and advisors including
Lowercase Capital, Workday, the Tinder founders, Redpoint Ventures, Lerer
Ventures, and Eniac Ventures. Our platform has over 1M jobs across virtually
every industry and covers the entire US and Canada, and we’re planning to
expand further later this year.

We’re looking for sharp, analytical engineers to help us continue to move
quickly and scale engineering operations. Ideal candidates have strong startup
experience and have a breadth of knowledge throughout multiple parts of the
software ecosystem. That said, we'll trade attitude and potential for
experience any day of the week :)

A bit of our stack:

* All major systems are written in Go, accessing data in MySQL with a Redis layer

* Redis MQ for message queueing

* Scala data processing on Spark

* Search via Elastic on Found

* Mixpanel and Periscope for tracking (track everything)

* Table tennis - for stress relief and friendly competition

We treat employees like founders, compensate very competitively, have a really
cool office space, and just generally like each other. Send over an
introduction if you’re interested! intro [at] jobrapp.com

------
sabman83
Rocket Fuel | Redwood City, San Francisco, East Lansing Michigan | Fulltime |
Onsite| VISA

Rocket Fuel is an ad tech company providing DSP and DMP services. We have
about 200 engineers working across different departments like AI, Machine
Learning, Data Infrastructure, Data Modeling and Web Applications. I work for
the Applications team and our team builds the web app responsible for managing
the ad campaigns and providing the interface for the work built by the rest of
the engineering team.

Our stack includes Backbone, Marionette, Rails and Node.js. We are in an
interesting phase where we are making changes to include React in our tech
stack. So, lot of challenging and interesting projects involved there. Our
work also includes building CRUD, tools for data visualization and analysis,
API design and many other things that comes with building a complex web
application. You will also get exposure to the work done by other teams.
Competitive salary package and benefits, great workspace and fun teammates.

We are looking to fill positions from mid to senior level engineers. If you
are interested and if you have any questions, you can email me : skolman at
rocketfuelinc dot com

~~~
sabman83
Junior developers are also welcome to apply

------
handshakemike
Join Handshake!

We're a San Francisco based 30 person start-up with engineers from top tier
companies including Palantir Technologies and Google.

We recently closed our Series A ($10.5mil) led by Kleiner Perkins, with
Lightspeed Ventures, and True Ventures.

We're democratizing the college recruitment space.

Stanford, Cornell, Princeton, UChicago, Michigan --- these top universities
and their students are using our platform to connect with employers across the
nation. Imagine the day when university students have the ability to see
analytics around company hiring, what salaries other students/alumni are
getting at other organizations, what they say about other companies --- all
with verifiable data.

Our business is growing quickly (80% of the Fortune 100 are on our platform)
and we're looking for people to step into individual contributor and
potentially lead positions.

What are the top roles we're filling? Full Stack Software Engineers, QA
Engineer (first person in this role), and Product (UI/UX) Designer.

Check us out and apply directly:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)

or email me if you have questions: mike@joinhandshake.com

------
cosenal
Bending Spoons | Software Engineer | Milan (Italy) | Full time, Visa, Onsite

Bending Spoons is a fast-growing tech company focused on building and
marketing mobile applications. We think, create, and market our own apps.
We're young (2 years of activity, average age 27 years old), but we've
achieved explosive growth: the apps that we've invented, developed, and
published have been downloaded more than 35 million times, and millions of
people use them every week. We are currently looking for an exceptional
Software Engineer to join our team of backend and iOS engineers. Our backend
stack consists for the most part of Python, node.js, MongoDB, and Redis. Our
iOS work is every bit as extensive and challenging as the backend one, if not
more. Among the perks we offer: free lunch five days a week, a cool office,
top equipment, and the opportunity to join an incredibly skilled team.

More information and application form at
[http://bendingspoons.com/en/careers.html](http://bendingspoons.com/en/careers.html)
(Please mention that you found out about us on HN in your cover letter.)

------
SCM
Radnor, PA. USA| Implementation Developer| ONSITE| Stevens Capital Management
LP

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 20+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We're seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess strong
technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and support multi-threaded applications
with a strong emphasis on high performance. • Optimize our trading strategy
implementation and performance analysis platform using network and systems
programming. • Create tools to process, store and analyze quote, order and
financial data. • Work closely with our quantitative research analysts,
engineers and other groups to provide software solutions.

Requirements • Professional-level C++ programming experience in a Linux
environment. • A Computer Science or Mathematics degree. • Outstanding problem
solving skills. • Knowledge of shell scripts and other languages including
Perl, Bash or CSH is a plus. • Experience with relational databases including
Sybase, SQL Server and Oracle is a plus. • Experience with GUI design is a
plus.

Please submit your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com

For more information and other opportunities available, please visit our
website at www.scm-lp.com

------
benigeri
Nootrobox - [http://nootrobox.com](http://nootrobox.com) \- San Francisco, CA
- ONSITE

Nootrobox is the world’s leading nootropics and biohacking company. Our
mission is to enable and productize human enhancement.

Our team of 6 consists of Stanford, MIT, Google, and Y-Combinator alums. Four
of us have Stanford and MIT CS degrees, two of us are working on MD/PhD’s at
Harvard and Emory, and we raised $2.5MM+ from Andreessen Horowitz and
operators like Marissa Mayer and Mark Pincus. We're all biohackers and do at
least 36-hour fasts every week.

We're a very early stage startup, generating a multi-million revenue run rate,
and are already profitable—that's rare. We just launched GO CUBES Chewable
Coffee, and it's a hit. They sold out on Amazon in 4 days!
[http://gocub.es](http://gocub.es)

We’re looking for engineers, designers, and other great people to join our
small but strong team. Our tech stack is modern and includes Ruby on Rails,
React and Swift. We offer competitive compensation and generous equity.

Email paul@nootrobox.com with your favorite biohack to let us know you’re
interested.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after three and a half years, we’re moving data for a third
of all K-12 students in America (20M kids), and 50,000 schools are using us to
manage their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We
want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 100 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Python and
Coffeescript. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone. In
particular, we’re looking for senior engineers and engineering managers:
empathetic leaders who are excited about teaching, coaching and professional
development.

Check us out at [https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)

------
sharethisTA
Palo Alto, CA | ShareThis | ONSITE Full-Time | H1B Transfers OK

Multiple open positions: Senior & Principal Software Engineer (Full Stack:
Meteor, PHP, JavaScript, BigQuery) Tech Lead, Software Engineer (Cloud
Platform/DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes)

We're hiring engineers who want to: \- Work on a tech stack that includes:
Kafka, Google BigQuery, Meteor, Docker, and Kubernetes. \- Sift through TB's
of social sharing data to provide real time insights and intelligence. \- Work
in a truly agile and lean startup environment. \- Be inspired by talking to
our customers, a/b testing, surveys, and hackathons.

Get a behind the scenes look at our: Engineering Culture:
[http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html](http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html)
Day to Day Life: [http://talent.sharethis.com](http://talent.sharethis.com)
Hackathons:
[https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661](https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

If you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
mosquera@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name.

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris or Palo
Alto | Full-time |Software Development Engineer (VISA sponsorship for Paris)

Your mission:

• Build systems that make the best decision in 50ms, half a million times per
second. Across three continents and six datacenters, 24/7.

• Find the signal hidden in tens of TB of data, in one hour, using over a
thousand nodes on our Hadoop cluster. And constantly keep getting better at it
while measuring the impact on our business.

• Get stuff done. A problem partially solved today is better than a perfect
solution next year. Have an idea during the night ? Code it in the morning,
push it at noon, test it in the afternoon and deploy it the next morning.

• High stakes, high rewards: 1% increase in performance may yield millions for
the company. But if a single bug goes through, the Internet goes down (we’re
only half joking).

• Develop open source projects. Because we are working at the forefront of
technology, we are dealing with problems that few have faced. We’re big users
of open source, and we’d like to give back to the community.

Feel free to drop me a line for a chat =) n.rassam[at]criteo.com

------
kar1181
Muscle & Strength LLC. | Columbia, SC | Frontend (UI/UX) Engineer | Full-time,
ONSITE

Muscle & Strength is one of the largest and fastest growing fitness websites
in the USA. Our goal is to help our 200,000+ daily visitors reach their
fitness and physique goals by providing them with free workout routines,
videos, articles, nutrition advice and expert guides. In addition to some of
the best fitness content available online, our rapidly expanding Store stocks
over 8,000 nutritional and fitness products which we ship to over 60 countries
from our HQ in Columbia SC.

We are looking to fill a critical Frontend (UI/UX) Engineer position with a
passionate technology enthusiast eager to learn and take advantage of new
technologies. The UX Developer is responsible for using the latest technology
to create amazing user experiences across multiple web-based devices and
platforms including mobile, tablet and desktop.

To read more about the job and apply please visit:
[http://smrtr.io/BcwVcg](http://smrtr.io/BcwVcg) Updated resumes and cover
letter can also be sent to careers@muscleandstrength.com

------
albiorix
Storygize | Newbury Park, CA | Fulltime | ONSITE

Seeking software engineer.

At Storygize, we're working hard to evolve Programmatic Native Advertising so
content marketers can rest assured their stories are delivered respectfully
and efficiently, at scale. With deep roots in online performance marketing,
our founders envisioned a solution more powerful, easier to use, more cost-
effective, and ultimately results-driven.

This full-stack engineer is passionate about clean and simple code, and
thrives in a fast-paced environment. The ideal candidate values state-of-the-
art online technologies, follows the Agile Manifesto, and welcomes concepts of
Extreme Programming.

Responsibilities: Align architecture and development with the overall business
strategy, Build technology platform, Write clean and simple code, Follow the
Agile Manifesto.

Required Skills: Strong JVM background, OO Design and Development

Experience with: Automated testing, Relational Databases, NoSQL Data stores,
Implementing REST services

Valued Skills: Scala, Javascript / ReactJS, TDD, AWS, Agile / Scrum / Extreme
Programming

Storygize offers competitive pay, great medical insurance (includes dental &
vision), and flexible time off.

Please send inquiries to jobs@storygize.com

------
MattatMatrix
Matrix Pointe Software | Cleveland, OH area (Westlake) | Full-time Onsite |
Full-Stack Software Engineer

About us:

Take the next great step of your career by joining our ultra-talented &
experience software engineering team focused on quality code and building
intuitive, usable, and reliable applications.

We're building groundbreaking products for the Legal industry here in Ohio and
expanding. We are a growing success because of our passion and adoption of all
the newest tech, tools, languages, & best practices that we put in place to
build web-based enterprise-level solutions for our clients.

Our clients include police, jails, courts, prosecutors, investigators in +20
Counties here in OH, a district in SC, & relied on by the Ohio Attorney
General’s office.

TechStack:

C#, ASP.NET MVC, HTML, CSS, javascript, SQL, jQuery, KnockoutJS, and many
other tools

Our Office:

Great team culture, small close-knit group of 40+ team members, brand new
office in a prime location of Crocker Park/Westlake, OH, new
equipment/furniture, sit-to-stand desks, dual monitors, fresh
fruit/snacks/drinks available. We have a great retention rate & a growing
client list with no sales or marketing team needed -aka- we have great
products & interesting work!

Contact:

Email- mattsaenz@matrixpointesoftware.com

Or

Chat via Google Hangouts -
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/112703606805866379552/posts](https://plus.google.com/u/0/112703606805866379552/posts)
<\-- profile also has pics of the office & team.

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Front-End, Backend, Design, Product, Support, Sales

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a ten-person team (SF, Fort Worth, Syracuse, Barcelona) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks - competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring across the company, including engineering, product,
marketing, and sales; in particular:

* Product Manager - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jt/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jt/)

* Lead Product Designer - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063j2/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063j2/)

* Support Engineer - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06h7h/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06h7h/)

* Lead Front-End Engineer - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h8ho/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h8ho/)

* Developer Advocate - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jd/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jd/)

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/) or
email team@rollbar.com

------
bobidden
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers.html](https://tulip.co/careers.html) |
Boston, MA | Full time, interns | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
anywhere our software stack: Meteor-based web development, IoT/embedded
software, computer vision, data science, technical operations / DevOps, web-
based UI design, and anything else we need to make the best product possible.
E-mail us at jobs@tulip.co.

------
bshimmin
Lead Developer - Ruby on Rails - London - Full-time - Onsite

edozo is the hottest proptech startup in the UK, with growth funding in place
and an early client list including major brands such as CBRE, Knight Frank,
JLL, etc. We are looking for an experienced and driven Lead Developer to help
us achieve our ambitious growth plan. If you want to join an exciting team
with a proven concept and national/international ambitions, please get in
touch!

edozo will transform the commercial property sector through a combination of
networking, data exchange and analysis. Working from our beautiful High Street
Kensington offices, you will lead our development function with
responsibilities including:

\- Co-design business strategy with the senior team (Directors, Sales Lead,
Marketing Lead) \- Own full project life cycle from planning through to
development \- Hands on development role, plus grow and lead a development
team \- Work closely with the Marketing Manager to monitor the effectiveness
of our marketing and product strategy

Contact me (bas@cornucopic.com) or Marcus Ginn (marcus@edozo.com) with a CV,
covering letter, and any other relevant information in order to apply.

------
kujenga
Meta | Boston, MA | full time | onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We’ve closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us scale our MVP and take our platform to the next
level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science problems in stream processing, semantic analysis, and information
retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
ienjoythebeach
Recurly | San Francisco or Boulder | Full-time | Onsight |

[https://recurly.com/jobs/](https://recurly.com/jobs/)

Recurly was born in 2009 from the changing needs of businesses. With the
industry’s movement to subscription-based models, the need for a sophisticated
recurring payment management platform has exploded.

On the surface, subscription billing sounds easy: charge a credit card a
certain amount every month. But companies of all sizes have discovered that
managing recurring billing is significantly more challenging than processing
one-time payments.

By automating the complexities of subscription billing management, Recurly
helps businesses eliminate the pain of scaling recurring billing operations
with an easy, self-serve, pay-as-you-go platform.

We're looking for folks who have an understanding of Ruby, Java,
Spring/Spring-Data/JPA, Mysql, RabbitMQ, APIs, Sidekiq, and other
technologies. All open jobs are listed here:
[https://recurly.com/jobs/](https://recurly.com/jobs/)

If you're interested, shoot an email to cbunting@recurly.com to chat.

------
darren
Openroad Communications / ThoughtFarmer | Fulltime | Onsite - Vancouver, BC

ThoughtFarmer is making work better. We improve employee engagement and
productivity by deploying powerful, intuitive social intranets that foster
communication and collaboration. We’re seeking a Software Developer to help
develop the next generation of employee communication and collaboration
software.

We are looking for a smart, passionate software developer to join our team
here at ThoughtFarmer who is enthusiastic about working the full application
stack.

ThoughtFarmer is a responsive HTML5 SPA using React. The backend is a modern
Microsoft web application stack, using .NET 4.5, ASP.NET MVC / WebApi and SQL
Server. You should be comfortable using frontend build tools such as SASS,
ESLint, Grunt etc.

You will be working with a dedicated team of developers, designers, user
experience and product managers to build software that’s used around the
world.

For more information see [https://www.openroad.ca/about/careers/software-
developer-c-j...](https://www.openroad.ca/about/careers/software-developer-c-
javascript/)

------
tom___
IN-PART - [https://in-part.com](https://in-part.com) | Junior Frontend
Developer | Sheffield, UK | Full-time, ONSITE

IN-PART is a rapidly expanding UK based start-up. Our online collaboration
platform matches university opportunities with companies looking to perform
R&D projects, or commercialise new university technology. Our system launched
in January 2014 and has to date brought together 50 universities and over 400
research-intensive companies, ranging from some of the world’s biggest
corporations to regional SMEs.

Companies we work with include; Philips, GSK, Pfizer, Eli Lilly, P & G, Dyson,
Unilever and Johnson & Johnson. Technologies on IN-PART are provided by our
universities, which include Cambridge, Manchester, Birmingham, King’s College
London, York, as well as international universities including Okinawa
institute of Science and Technology and a number of US based institutions, to
mention only a few.

We’re looking for someone who will be involved in all stages of frontend
development from planning to production. You should have an eye for great
design and the skills to turn concepts into working features.

You should be comfortable taking responsibility for the delivery of features
and be able to provide effective feedback within a team environment.

We work in the technology innovation field and aren’t afraid to try new ideas.
You should have a keen interest in the latest frontend tools and concepts and
demonstrate a willingness to keep up in this fast moving field.

You're not necessarily the finished article but you do have an incredible
desire to push yourself and become a frontend rock star!

Get in touch with me at tom@in-part.co.uk

------
santinoboffa
Senior JavaScript Engineer | Qubit | London, UK | ONSITE

Qubit offers a blank canvas for businesses to deliver their big ideas. Whether
it’s acting on data science or creating highly targeted personalizations, we
fuel innovation and ensure marketers are able to meet the demands of today’s
consumer.

At Qubit, the front-end team is focused on building well engineered, beautiful
products with JavaScript. Our products provide an intuitive way for marketers
to modify their website, understand and target user segments and measure the
impact of their changes.

You'll be responsible for:

-Writing Javascript that will be run in hundreds of millions of browsers every day. -Building end-to-end products with Javascript (Node.js, React). -Understanding business problems and translating them into technical solutions. -Instrumenting, testing and deploying your code to production (We like to deploy multiple times a day). -Working closely with our product and design teams to define feature specifications. -Working closely with operations and infrastructure to build and scale our applications.

What You'll Need

-Comfortable with multiple programming languages, especially Javascript without the aid of frameworks. -Bachelors or Masters Degree in Computer Science, Mathematics or related field (or equivalent experience). -Demonstrated mastery of building high-performance, high impact products. -Demonstrated technical leadership of driving projects successfully.

To apply please visit
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919#.VwJWbhIrKt8)
or email me santino(at)qubit(dot)com

------
craigts
Collage.com | Sr. Full Stack | REMOTE

Collage.com is a technology company that makes custom products easy for
everyone. We are a profitable, 100% bootstrapped company with about 40
employees that has rapidly grown from zero to $22M annual revenue over the
past five years. We are seeking ambitious, nice individuals to join us in our
quest to bring great custom products to the world. Your job will be working on
our core software for designing and ordering custom photo products. You will
work on a Backbone.js / Handlebars / HTML5 canvas front-end that communicates
via REST with a PHP/MySQL backend.

Required Skills/Experience - Strong JavaScript skills, including asynchronous
programming, object-oriented design patterns, and architectural best practices
- Server-side development with PHP and SQL, including data model design -
Spatial/geometric reasoning -- for basic rendering, animation, and image
manipulation - HTTP/REST

Nice to Have - Familiarity with web frameworks such as Backbone.js +
Handlebars, Flux + React, etc. - User interface design - Handlebars, JSX, or
other client-side templating / expression engine - JavaScript performance and
frame rate optimization (e.g., hunting down calls to offsetWidth) -
SASS/COMPASS - Version control with Git - HTML5 canvas-based rendering engines
- Node.js - Grunt.js build systems - CDNs, caching, and page load optimization

For more info (and other positions, Senior Performance Engineer, etc.):
[http://jobs.collage.com](http://jobs.collage.com) and to apply:
[https://collage.applytojob.com/apply/34r6bN/Senior-
Fullstack...](https://collage.applytojob.com/apply/34r6bN/Senior-Fullstack..).

------
d3sandoval
Discuss.io | Seattle, WA | OFFSITE (onsite preferred) | Front-End Developer
(JS, CSS, HTML5) | careers@discuss.io

If the words AJAX, Streaming Video, and HTML5 make your heart skip a beat then
keep reading. If you also like creating simple, efficient, intuitive and
visually appealing software software, we would love to see what you can do!
Discuss.IO has developed the industry’s leading web-based video platform for
the qualitative market research industry. Our culture is casual yet high
energy. We are passionate about our product and obsessed with helping our
clients. We value work/life balance, efficiency, simplicity, freakishly
friendly customer service, and making a difference. Discuss.IO offers
exceptional professional and financial growth potential.

WHAT YOU’VE DONE 3-5 years experience with Javascript, AJAX and jQuery with a
focus on UI / UX excellence 1-2 years building responsive mobile applications
Dream in HTML5

WE HOPE YOU HAVE Experience with video platforms like Kaltura, Ooyala and
Brightcove Experience with WebRTC The ability to make people go, “Whoa! How
did you do that!?”, basically Code Magician Skills

------
Renat
500px | Toronto, Canada | Full time | Onsite

500px is a photo community and marketplace for discovering, sharing, buying,
and selling inspiring photography powered by creative people around the world.
We are well funded, backed by great investors and the company is growing super
fast. Join us and help us build the very best place to show and sell photos.

Our architecture is a Ruby on Rails monolith surrounded by a constellation of
Go based microservices. There are a wide variety of technologies and
distributed systems in use, and you will always be welcome and encouraged to
learn something new and touch any part of the stack. We are passionate about
what we ship, we care deeply about our craft and our users, and absolutely
everything at 500px is made with love.

We are hiring many roles and disciplines, but we are especially looking for:

    
    
      * Devops and site reliability engineers
      * Backend and frontend engineers
      * Data engineers
      * Tooling engineers
    

Check us out and let's build something cool:
[https://about.500px.com/jobs/](https://about.500px.com/jobs/)

------
jlees
Riot Games - Los Angeles, CA / St. Louis, MO - Onsite - Full-Time - Software
Engineer

We make the game League of Legends, which by various metrics is the most
played PC game in the world. That means we have some really fun problems that
come with operating at scale, worldwide, 24/7.

We're hiring for a bunch of things
([http://riotgames.com/careers](http://riotgames.com/careers)) in a few
locations worldwide, but I wanted to specifically plug my team, Service
Availability. We basically manage all the 'behind the scenes' stuff from data
centers to backend microservices. It feels like a tech startup within a game
company -- many of our engineers have tech-industry backgrounds (Google,
Amazon, Netflix, MS etc).

Engineering blog:
[https://engineering.riotgames.com/](https://engineering.riotgames.com/)

We're solving problems from the infrastructure layer up, making it easy for
developers internally to launch and operate services worldwide, regardless of
the underlying hardware/cloud. e.g. building a Docker-based cluster,
deployment and build tools, microservice frameworks and interoperability
standards, monitoring, logging, and other developer-experience type features.
We're also working on services that use that stack to deliver awesome new
things to players, e.g. the Riot API. We write a lot of Go, which I'm really
excited about.

Our culture is also really interesting, especially for a games company. We've
got some Fortune awards etc, but the TLDR is: we have work-life balance, we
are focused around personal growth, individuals are very empowered to make
change and be part of decision making, and we are very feedback-driven. If you
like working in a silo we are not the place for you. We value engineering
breadth and the ability to level others up.

If you're a gamer with a tech industry background (you don't have to be a
massive League of Legends player, but if you hate the game, you probably won't
have a great time working here), you like developer platforms, microservices,
distributed systems and scaling problems... we should talk. I'm jlees at
riotgames dot com, Jellybear ingame, or you can apply via our site.

PS: Working at a games company surrounded by people who love games as much as
you do is really freakin' cool.

~~~
eyeownyde
How's the work/life balance for engineers at Riot?

------
wallawe
WayUp (formerly Campus Job - YCW15) -
[https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/)

WayUp is the largest marketplace for college students to find part-time jobs,
internships, and full-time entry level jobs for graduating students. Everyone
remembers their first job. And now, we’re helping everyone get their first
job. We democratize hiring by enabling all companies, no matter how big a
recruiting team you have (or don't), to easily reach amazing students all over
the country. You can read more about us at
[http://press.wayup.com](http://press.wayup.com).

We are one of the quickest-growing companies from our batch (we launched a
little over a year ago and we're already 32+ people!), and we're growing out
our engineering team and looking for great hackers who love getting features
in the hands of users. We're absolutely obsessed with our users and making the
experience of finding a job better, and you should be too. We raised our
Series A and we're looking for all types of roles:

\- Senior Engineering Lead (Python, previous leadership experience - help us
scale our team and develop great engineering processes)

\- Javascript developer (We use Angular, prior experience is a plus but not
required)

\- Front-end developer (Especially skilled with CSS and responsive web
development)

\- Don't see what you're looking for? Reach out anyway!

We're based in New York City and we're tons of fun--we work with college
students all day long :) Come join us!
[https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/)

------
topherTopher
JumpCloud | Boulder, CO | Onsite |
[https://jumpcloud.com](https://jumpcloud.com)

Like solving BIG problems? Want to have BIG fun? Then JumpCloud wants you.
We’re looking for the next member(s) of our agile, awesome engineering team.
You would be an integral member of the development team, designing and
building the next generation of server-management and directory software from
the cloud.

At JumpCloud we’re solving complex problems in the cloud using the latest and
greatest technologies like MongoDB, Node.js, GoLang, Vagrant, Puppet, Redis,
etc. If you enjoy solving challenging technical problems using the latest
technologies, then this is the job for you. But wait, you haven’t used those
technologies? No worries: we’re open-minded and we believe that good
engineering is not technology-specific.

JumpCloud is an early-stage, funded, venture-backed cloud-security business
based in beautiful downtown Boulder, Colorado. We offer cutting-edge hardware
and tools, full benefits (medical, dental, 401(k), etc.) and a fast-paced but
casual start-up working environment. Local or relocatable applicant preferred.
Flexible working hours. Office is right on the Pearl St. Mall in Boulder,
stumbling distance to dozens of bars and restaurants, not to mention the epic
hiking, biking and climbing opportunities in the Flatirons.

We're growing rapidly and are hiring for Senior Developer, QA Engineer, and
Infrastructure Engineer roles.

Keywords: MongoDB, Node.js, GoLang, Vagrant, Salt, Redis, JQuery, ExtJS,
Backbone JS, Angular JS, AWS, GCE

Reach out to us at jobs@jumpcloud.com and check out the positions at
[https://jumpcloud.com/careers](https://jumpcloud.com/careers)

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

Step.com is building a platform where engineers and product managers can
anonymously crowdsource their marketplace value. We get NYC startups and
hiring experts to score your profile with personalized salary and seniority
level estimates, while keeping you anonymous. Our vision is that you'll be
able to know what your value is to every company, without having to interview
or talk with a recruiter. We're currently in beta for NYC engineers and PMs.

We're looking to bring on a full-stack engineer to help us build out our
platform. Ideal candidates have a computer science degree from a top school
and/or have worked as an engineer at a startup at scale. We currently use
Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open
to all languages and skills.

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com.

Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python, Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, Frontend,
Backend, Fullstack, NYC, Engineer

[http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

------
bobzoller
Senior DevOps Engineer |
[https://www.goodeggs.com/](https://www.goodeggs.com/) | Fulltime | San
Francisco | DOE

Good groceries, delivered.

Good Eggs lets folks like you shop local, organic produce, meat and fish, and
delicious staples for next-day delivery in the San Francisco Bay Area.

The Delivery Engineering team supports the culture of DevOps at Good Eggs. We
build shared tools and services that enable every team to deploy, monitor, and
maintain their own production environments. The work we do helps our peers
move faster, deliver more, and break less. We're software engineers with a
soft spot for operations, automation, and the libraries that help us build
applications.

You'll report to me, and have ground-floor influence over technical decisions
and roadmap. This is a senior role -- you should be a strong software engineer
and have > 5 years of relevant experience to draw from.

Apply online: [http://careers.goodeggs.com/open-
positions/?gh_jid=77317](http://careers.goodeggs.com/open-
positions/?gh_jid=77317)

------
Maybabraitis
Salsify | Boston, Ma | Full-time | Onsite

Salsify provides cloud-based product content management solutions that make it
easy for manufacturers, distributors, and retailers to exchange high-quality
content that drives online results. We were founded in late 2012 by a team
with deep experience in commerce, online search, and the semantic web.

We’re confronting hard technology problems inherent in a decentralized, peer-
to-peer model head-on—problems that traditional approaches have steered clear
of. Salsify embraces the lessons of open source development, letting users
branch, pull, annotate, fork, and edit product content within and across
organizations. And, critically, we make it easy enough for anyone to use.

What we need right now: DevOps Lead, Developer Manager

What we will always need: Front-end & Back-end engineers (from recent college
grads to sr. engineers)

What we will need soon: Data Scientist

To apply, simply submit your resume to the posting you are interested at
www.salsify.com/careers. Please note, the Developer Manager & Data Scientist
are not posted externally. Make a note in your application if you are
interested in either of these roles.

------
intelekshual
Homer Logistics | New York, NY |
[https://homerlogistics.com](https://homerlogistics.com) | Full-Time | ONSITE

Help us revolutionize how restaurants deliver food! We're building a
centralized delivery platform to support the 200,000 food deliveries made each
day in NYC. Our software is running in restaurants around the city and is used
to coordinate deliveries across our fleet (all which are W2 employees--no
contractors here!). We're growing incredibly fast, so to help us keep up with
demand we're looking to add a few more talented software engineers to our
team.

You:

* Write code that is scalable, maintainable and reusable

* Have experience designing, implementing and maintaining APIs for your team and customers

* Have a strong, proven background in Ruby, Rails and/or Go

* Have a working knowledge of practical SQL (preferably PostgreSQL)

* Are comfortable working with JavaScript and AngularJS

* Know when to be practical and when to push for perfection

The engineering team is still very small (there's only 3 of us), so you'll
have a lot of ownership over the projects you work on.

Email me at robert (at) homerlogistics.com if you're interested in learning
more!

------
evrowe
Front End Developer | HealthSparq | Portland, OR | ONSITE

We are looking to add talented engineers to our UI development team! We build
and maintain an application that enables people to make better decisions about
their healthcare and get better care for lower cost. We get to use state of
the art technology to build an app that truly helps people. If this sounds
like something you'd like to be a part of, give us a look!
[http://healthsparq.com/about/careers](http://healthsparq.com/about/careers)

Applicants should have a minimum of 3 years experience with JavaScript,
experience with a framework like Ember or React is a very big plus. Node
experience is not necessary but is nice to have. No back-end experience
required, but you should have an understanding of how to interact with a
RESTful API.

For more information, email evan.rowe@healthsparq.com or visit
[http://cambiahealth.hodesiq.com/job-
details.aspx?JobID=51935...](http://cambiahealth.hodesiq.com/job-
details.aspx?JobID=5193536) to apply

------
jshakes
AEM Developer, Mid-level to Sr | New York, NY | Contract | Onsite

We're Big Human, a reputable digital product design studio in New York. We’re
looking for an engineer who can lead all AEM development projects for our
team.

The job would require implementing and managing each project (including 3rd
party integrations), building new AEM websites, and working closely with
internal product development. You would coordinate with other lead members of
our dev team to implement and integrate best practices of AEM usage, as well
as provide support and troubleshooting during testing. Ideally you would have
suggestions for how to enhance existing business applications using Adobe, and
are able to identify requirements early-on during scoping & discovery phase of
a project.

Our client for this project has a strict NDA; sorry we can’t tell you more!
We’ll spill the beans during the application process.

Other requirements:

\- Java-based skill-set with extremely thorough understanding of AEM building
blocks, templates, components, dialogs, widgets, and development / deployment
processes \- Experience designing and building RESTful APIs \- 3+ years of
development experience using AEM / CQ - Experience with AEM v6.1 Touch UI \-
Ability to translate marketing needs into AEM specific recommendations &
solutions \- Can leverage AEM to solve cross-departmental challenges \-
Knowledge or desire to learn Adobe Analytics and Adobe Target

Big Pluses:

\- AEM 6 Architect Certification \- Complete understanding of other Adobe
cloud services that can be implemented with AEM \- SEO knowledge \- Desire to
help drive the development team forward \- Client-facing communication skills

To apply, please email Caitlin at jobs@bighuman.com

------
Curalatis
Curalate | SEATTLE | NYC | PHILLY www.curalate.com (roles can sit in any of
our offices) Curalate is the leading visual commerce platform, connecting
pictures, people and products. We sit at the intersection of big data and
computer vision and we help brands create authentic connections with consumers
through images!

* TechCrunch: Curalate Raises $27.5M to Help Brands Connect Content to Commerce * One of the nation’s 25 Hottest “under-the-radar startups” by Business Insider * Inc. Magazine: The 10 Hottest Startups to Work for in NYC (Curalate is #1!)

ALL ROLES CAN BE FOUND HERE: [http://grnh.se/6k3bhl](http://grnh.se/6k3bhl) \-
Full Stack Engineer - Front-end Engineer - DevOps Engineer - Product Manager -
Product/UX Designer

We hire developers, designers and product people with exceptional problem
solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with quickly
learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. Also, We're not language
zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job, and are comfortable
with a polyglot codebase.

------
brryant
Webflow | San Francisco | Senior Front End Developer + Senior Backend
Developer | Full Time

Webflow enables thousands of designers and developers to produce professional
web content. We've combined the best of code and wrapped it in a UI that web
professionals can easily control. Check out
[https://webflow.com/community](https://webflow.com/community) for a glimpse
of how we're changing the way startups, agencies, and large enterprises
approach web design.

\- Front End: React.js - we're heavy users of React, and build powerful
applications with it. Check out our Designer:
[https://webflow.com/designer](https://webflow.com/designer).

\- Back End: node.js - Jam on complex performance and data intensive problems
as we scale to hundreds of millions of page views on our hosting platform.

Send us an email at jobs@webflow.com or check out our jobs page for more
information: [https://webflow.com/about#jobs](https://webflow.com/about#jobs)
(built in WF of course)

------
ewmy
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs and affects everything we do. We're profitable and
growing sustainably.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who want
to work on interesting problems in a production environment, and take
responsibility for the real-world operation of a large and increasingly
distributed system. Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell,
Go, Node.JS, Redis, MySQL, Git, Puppet and Ansible.

We are currently hiring:

Platform Engineers to continue improving and scaling our core real-time
infrastructure:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789)

Mobile Product Engineers to work on improving our mobile libraries on both iOS
and Android, and demonstrating what Pusher can do for mobile end users:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508)

DevOps Engineers so we can continually improve the way we deploy and maintain
our platform:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/)

A junior Developer Relations person to help grow our user base:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/218475](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/218475)

------
wmeredith
Fire Engine RED is hiring both a FrontEnd Developer and a PHP/DevOps
Developer: REMOTE

Fire Engine Red is a virtual company, no office anywhere. We're building a
SASS CRM product for higher education. [http://fire-engine-
red.com/](http://fire-engine-red.com/)

Our toolbox:

\- Laravel, phpunit, Selenium.

\- jQuery, Underscore, Bootstrap, SASS, Gulp, Bower, npm, Jasmine, Karma.

\- Linux servers, as well as virtualization and deployment tools.

\- Nginx, MariaDB, Redis, ElasticSearch, and others.

\- JIRA, Stash (Git), and Bamboo.

\- An Agile development methodology, mostly SCRUM.

FrontEnd:
[http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.acti...](http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.action?clientId=8a87142e4ac75a38014adfa4a5823bd2&id=8a78844953d000ca0153f62549407ae0&source=)

PHP/DevOps:
[http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.acti...](http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.action?clientId=8a87142e4ac75a38014adfa4a5823bd2&id=8a78844953d000ca0153f61615107361&source=)

------
khajec
Recovery Brands, San Diego, Onsite, Sr. PHP Developer

Among several open development positions, we're looking for a senior-level PHP
developer interested in working on game-changing products with friendly,
talented people in a relaxed, growth-oriented environment.

As the digital marketing leader in the addiction treatment and recovery space,
Recovery Brands connects those struggling with addiction to treatment
facilities across the country through our network of sites, including
Rehabs.com and Recovery.org (among others).

You'll work on projects that are changing the way people find help and
resources, alongside some of the best and brightest in the biz. We have a
thriving, collaborative culture rooted in transparency and innovation and we
work with the best tools and technology
([http://blog.recoverybrands.com/](http://blog.recoverybrands.com/)). With a
lead-by-example management style, we provide a healthy amount of autonomy and
truly believe in the importance of a work/life balance (work-from-home-
Fridays, anyone?).

If interested, email khajec@rehabs.com.

------
retbull
Seattle, Chicago, New York, Las Angeles (LA)

Placed Inc
[http://www.placed.com/about/careers](http://www.placed.com/about/careers)

Full-time Java, Ruby, Rails, AWS, Map reduce, Spark, iOS, Android.

Full-time Research, Data science.

Full-time Sales, Marketing, Account Managment.

We are an advertising analytics company which provides reporting on
advertising campaigns. We work with Mobile, Web, and Out of Home campaigns.

------
frb
Cringle | Berlin, Germany | [https://cringle.net](https://cringle.net) |
ONSITE, NO Visa

It all started with winning a game of soccer, a couple of beers and the hassle
of getting money back. We think that neither the pain of repaying friends in
cash nor the complicated process of online banking are suitable for the 21st
century. That’s why we built Cringle to enable people to send money to any
mobile phone number, without the need for bank account details (IBAN?) or
virtual wallets. The money goes straight between bank accounts.

Everything we achieved until today was only possible, because of the great
team that works on our product. Now we are looking to expand our team!

We are looking for an

\- Android Developer: [https://cringle.net/jobs/android-
developer](https://cringle.net/jobs/android-developer)

\- iOS Developer: [https://cringle.net/jobs/ios-
developer](https://cringle.net/jobs/ios-developer)

If you are interested please send your application via e-mail to
jobs@cringle.net.

------
thejash
Sourceress | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Full-time | Onsite (remote possible,
see below)

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). As a
result, we have a very long waiting list of customers and no public presence
or press--we're focused on building and delivering. One of our founders is
very technically talented and sold a company before, and the other was the
Chief of Staff at Dropbox.

1st engineer: (very significant equity possible)

We're looking for an amazingly talented, productive engineer. There's an
opportunity to work on everything from really interesting NLP / ML problems to
much simpler features that make a real direct impact on customers, and help
shape and grow the engineering team (looking to expand.) Strong familiarity
with Python is a requirement, and familiarity with Django, AWS, PostgreSQL and
Javascript are all bonuses.

Please email joshalbrecht@gmail.com

* Remote: if we find the right people, we might build a remote-first culture (we have experience with distributed teams)

------
urbanfootprint
Calthorpe Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Onsite | Front End and Back End/Full
Stack Software Engineers

Help us build SimCity for real! We help urban planners answer questions like
"where should we put housing and jobs for the next 1.5 million people in
California?", "what are the carbon impacts of adopting this transit policy?"
and "what will the average commute time be in the year 2040?".

To answer these questions faster and in more detail we're hiring software
engineers to build the next generation of UrbanFootprint, the world's most
sophisticated urban planning and data analysis platform.

Our specific hiring needs at the moment include:

* Senior front end engineer to help direct a greenfield single page app project

* Mid-level to senior back end or full stack engineer to build the backend storage, query, and analysis components of the app

Our stack is rapidly evolving but you'll be sure to run into at least:

* Greenfield projects using ReactJS + Mapbox GL

* Data analyis using tools like Apache Spark

* Python + Postgres/PostGIS

We have real clients, are well funded, offer competitive compensation, a
fantastic location in Berkeley, CA, stock options, and a chance to be part of
something in its early stages.

What we do: [http://calthorpeanalytics.com/](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/)

Open positions:
[http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html)

Interested? Send a cover letter and resume to
softwarejob@calthorpeanalytics.com.

------
arasakik
A Thinking Ape (YC W08) | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-time | ONSITE

ATA builds massively multiplayer communities for mobile. We’re growing fast
and looking for great people to work with. There are a variety of positions
available, but we’re especially on the lookout for talented software
developers.

More info: [http://athinkingape.com/jobs](http://athinkingape.com/jobs)

------
bbabenko
Orbital Insight
([http://www.orbitalinsight.com](http://www.orbitalinsight.com)) | Palo Alto,
CA | Full-time | On-site

Orbital Insight is a Geospatial Big Data company leveraging the rapidly
growing availability of satellite, UAV, and other geospatial data sources. Our
goal is to understand and characterize useful trends at global, regional, and
hyper­local scales. Backed by top tier VCs, including Sequoia, Google
Ventures, and Bloomberg Beta, we build products that have never existed
before, and could not exist without the ongoing proliferation of rich
geospatial data sources, computer vision & deep learning, and inexpensive
cloud computing.

We are looking for:

Core / full-stack engineers: [http://goo.gl/YgVoul](http://goo.gl/YgVoul)

Computer vision / Deep learning engineers:
[http://goo.gl/C2oVpT](http://goo.gl/C2oVpT)

Data scientists: [http://goo.gl/Tif9nS](http://goo.gl/Tif9nS)

Some press about us and the overall GIS ecosystem:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunn...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunning-
satellite-images-make-us-look-at-nature-north-korea-and-chipotle-as-never-
before/)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-
images-show-economies-growing-and-shrinking-in-real-time)

------
fmeyer
SharePop ([http://www.sharepop.com](http://www.sharepop.com)) | Berlin,
Germany | Full-time | VISA

We are the first performance-driven influencer marketing platform for app
publishers. Based in Berlin and Korea, SharePop combines branding and
performance advertising by connecting app publishers with over 30 k+
influencers worldwide with a total audience of 90 m + followers. We enable app
publishers and agencies to scale influencer marketing and create visibility on
a risk-free CPI model.

 __Positions:

Full stack Ruby Developer
[http://bit.ly/HNRORBerlin](http://bit.ly/HNRORBerlin)

Front End Developer [http://bit.ly/HNFEBerlin](http://bit.ly/HNFEBerlin)

Backend Scala/Java Engineer
[http://bit.ly/HNScalaBerlin](http://bit.ly/HNScalaBerlin)

 __Our current (to be improved by you) Stack

Ruby services and Ruby on Rails webapps

Front end with Vanilla JS but we're thinking about improving it with react.

If you have any question please send me an email at fm@sharepop.com

------
lylo
Hacker News Who’s Hiring

FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

Vacancies:

* Senior software engineer, Product

* Senior software engineer, Data Platform

* Software engineer, Mobile

* Team Lead, Mobile

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses take control of their
company finances.

We have built an award-winning, online accounting product that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
45,000 paying customers and continued strong growth. Customers love what we
do!

We're a growing team of over 100 people, based in Edinburgh but with remote
staff around the UK. If you want to come and help us make small businesses
awesome at doing their finances, we're currently looking for senior software
engineers to join our team.

We have opportunities across many different engineering areas (e.g. front-end,
API development, a real-time double-entry accounting engine, tax platform,
data platform, mobile apps), so we can offer a broad scope for skill and
career development. Our stack is Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React.js, MySQL,
RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now.

[https://freeagent.workable.com](https://freeagent.workable.com)

[http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent](http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent)

------
jfeala
Software Engineer @ Caperna | Cambridge, MA | Full Time, permanent, ONSITE,
VISA ok

Caperna makes personalized cancer vaccines.

Our therapeutic vaccine will train the immune system to recognize the unique
genetics of a patient's cancer cells, and wipe them out. The Caperna
Bioinformatics group is building a software pipeline to take Next Generation
Sequencing data from a patient’s tumor, predict which mutations in that cancer
genome are likely to be seen by the immune system, then design and manufacture
a unique vaccine for each patient.

I am looking for a Software Engineer to help us build robust, fully automated,
validated pipelines on big genomics datasets. Our codebase is primarily
Python, and the technology stack uses Luigi workflows composed of Docker
containers running on AWS.

We are a small, fast-moving, independent team fully owned and backed by a
larger, well-funded parent company. Perks include great compensation, stock
options, catered lunches, and a team of great people.

If you are interested, please contact Jake Feala at jfeala@ __ _.com, where_
__is the company name.

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we grow our service out to every country in the
world.

Our Android Innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current projects
include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367)

------
l1nhp
PresenceLearning | San Francisco, Salt Lake City | Onsite | Fulltime Engineers

We provide “anytime, anywhere” access to a network of more than 700 licensed
clinical professionals who work face-to-face with patients via secure, live,
online video sessions using our proprietary platform, a vast library of
therapy activities, and detailed progress monitoring and tracking tools. We
have delivered more than one million sessions of teletherapy and telemedicine
to educational and medical institutions across the United States and globally.
[http://www.presencelearning.com/about/careers/](http://www.presencelearning.com/about/careers/)

We are seeking engineers for the following roles on our product team:

1\. Backend Engineer (SF, SLC) - Python

2\. Frontend Engineer (SLC) - Javascript, HTML, CSS

3\. Systems Integration Engineer (SF, SLC) - Python, DevOps, Salesforce
preferred

 __* Voted 6th fastest growing company in SF, Inc 500 __* __* Best Places to
Work award, Glassdoor __*

Please email your resume to careers@presencelearning.com with HN in the
subject line.

------
Firepoint
Denver, CO | Full Stack Rails Developer | Full Time | Up to 80% remote |
Firepoint Solutions Firepoint is a quickly growing, energetic, investor-backed
start-up company that is full of talented, fun people. We help residential
real estate teams and agents to manage and generate business more effectively
through sleek, intuitive, and well-designed web applications.

We're seeking the right self-motivated candidate who can also work well with a
team. You will be working across our full technology stack, from the view
layer all the way to AWS. We make heavy use of Elasticsearch, Backbone.js,
pgsql and minitest. We're offering competitive salary, benefits and
possibility of stock options after 90 days.

Please view the full job description before applying:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/112787/full-stack-rails-
develo...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/112787/full-stack-rails-developer-
firepoint) If you have questions or you would like to apply, please email
info@firepoint.net

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk | San Francisco, CA (or REMOTE for Sr., up to 6h difference from
Pacific)

Full stack rails engineer, backend / infrastructure engineers and frontend
engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good. Every one's
revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even right the write
words. Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team.

We're gradually porting all of our React.js and Flux code to Elm, and are
really active in the Elm community.

On the backend, we use Rails and MySQL, and manage our AWS deployments using
Chef / Opsworks.

Also we hired Evan Czaplicki, Elm's creator, to work on open source with us.
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

Join us as engineer #14, and improve how grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

~~~
wayn3
This has to be a joke.

------
gahnert
Senior Developer-Bethlehem, PA 90k-Full Time-In Office- Lamprey Systems is
seeking a highly motivated individual to manage the ongoing creation and
maintenance of our technology infrastructure. This person will not only engage
in hands-on technology development, but also experience all aspects of
conducting business in a proven high growth company. This individual will work
directly with the founders to develop the Phase 2 architecture of the company.
The core of the position involves software and infrastructure development.
However, as part of a small team in a fast growing company, there are
opportunities to participate in all aspects of the business including business
development, sales and marketing, and client interaction. Qualifications
Qualified applicants must have high interest and experience in software design
and development. Required skills include knowledge/experience with Microsoft
development tools: Visual Basic, MS SQL, ASP, VB.NET, Access, and Excel. Email
G ahnert (AT) Lamprey Systems . com

------
mhebert100
edX.org - Cambridge, MA - Full Time - Onsite

Sr. Platform Engineer - Help us pursue the edX mission! edX is a non-profit
tech startup creating an online solution that will define the future of higher
education. Through our partnerships with top universities as well as hundreds
of open source deployments, we are creating online education experiences that
reach tens of millions of learners around the world.

As Sr. Platform Engineer you will work directly on our 100% open source
platform and in conjunction with our wide community of engineers. Your focus
will be making the lives of other engineers better, both at edX and the
community at large, by tackling the hard architectural challenges of
delivering engaging and sophisticated education to a worldwide audience.
Scalability and performance considerations will be critical in this role and
we're looking for people that want to make an impact on access to high-quality
education. Come join us here at edX in Cambridge, MA!

This is full-time, so if interested email directly to Engineering Manager:
joel [at] edx.org

------
johnnybowman
Edenworks | Senior Firmware and Systems Engineer | New York | Full-time and
ONSITE

Edenworks designs and operates the next generation of indoor farms. We grow
seafood and greens in warehouses aquaponically, and will be launching our
first commercial farm by the end of 2016. We pride ourselves on having the
most sustainable, tasty, and cost competitive produce in indoor farming. As
senior firmware engineer, you'll be designing and building the backbone of our
connected farms.

We are based out of Brooklyn and are currently a team of 10 mech/elect/soft
engineers, farmers, fabricators, and an architect.

More career info here: [http://edenworks.org/senior-firmware-systems-
engineer](http://edenworks.org/senior-firmware-systems-engineer)

More about what we're up to here:
[http://www.fastcoexist.com/3057771/a-massive-aquaponic-
lettu...](http://www.fastcoexist.com/3057771/a-massive-aquaponic-lettuce-and-
fish-farm-will-grow-in-a-brooklyn-warehouse)

------
dluan
Experiment | NYC | full stack engineers

We're a platform for crowdfunding and sharing scientific research. Every day
one new research project gets funded, and we have a community of ~50,000
scientists and explorers.

We're a small team that's fiercely mission-driven and user focused. We
frequently meets with our users to go on dinosaur digs, redwood tree-climbing
survey expeditions, ocean dives, and bird banding trips with our users,
because our users are scientists.

Internally, our team has this term we call "jelly", it's the special feeling
you get when you're interacting with and helping our scientists, and
everything kind of comes together into this cosmic bliss. I imagine it's what
astronauts feel when they look at Earth from the space station.

Our stack is a mix of rails, react, backbone, postgres, redis, D3, and more.
Our engineering approach is focused on automation and scale - building
platform tools for the community to support themselves.

The code you write will directly affect a community of scientists making real
discoveries, like this article from The Economist yesterday
([http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/2169585...](http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/21695858-bizarre-bird-will-have-all-its-surviving-members-genomes-
sequenced-not)). We're making history by helping scientists to sequence the
genomes of every single individual of this endangered bird species (there's
only ~140 of them).

We're looking for people who care a lot about science!

Check out [http://experiment.com/jobs](http://experiment.com/jobs) for more
info, or send us a shout at jobs@experiment.com.

------
rjspotter
Rails Dev | Apartment Therapy Media | REMOTE

Use Rails 4. Get things done. Sleep Soundly. Reach Millions.

Reports from a private #slack channel Here’s what people who actually work on
this team have to say about working here:

"smart, action-oriented people; everyone always willing to jump in to help;
flat team culture"

"working from home is obviously great"

"I feel like our priorities stay pretty solid once they’re defined and on the
roadmap; I’ve definitely worked places where they shift so much nobody ever
knows what’s going on - definitely a bad thing about other places"

"diverse team is really cool too - everyone comes from a very interesting
background"

"coming into this team I was used to using what was easy. seems like the whole
team here jumps on board with what makes the most and best sense."

"we’ve also hired people who have a “bias for action.” Like get your hands
dirty from day 1 and shine."

Want to learn more?

[http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/were-hiring-backend-
develope...](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/were-hiring-backend-developer-
rails-229527)

------
Akkuma
Virtru | Washington, DC or REMOTE (within America) | Fulltime | Javascript
fullstack, nodejs

== Who we are ==

[https://virtru.com/how-it-works](https://virtru.com/how-it-works)

Everyone has a right to keep their digital content private and secure. Virtru
was founded with the belief that exercising that right should be easy and
convenient. Virtru allows you to send end-to-end encrypted email using your
existing email address and existing email provider with the flip of a switch.

We have browser extensions for Chrome/Firefox, apps for iPhone and Android,
and a plugin for Outlook desktop.

Our full time team of ~30 is currently 50% engineers and with ~50% of the team
working remotely across the US. We value automated testing,
readable/maintainable code, documentation, and code reviews. We run in 2 week
sprints and dedicate about 20% of total capacity to things the dev team thinks
are important (technical debt, refactoring, exploring a new technology, etc),
while the rest goes to feature development and addressing bugs.

== Current positions ==

1) Full stack NodeJS/Javascript developer (full details
[https://gist.github.com/Akkuma/50e6959f36d422a559ae](https://gist.github.com/Akkuma/50e6959f36d422a559ae))

== Get in touch ==

If you care about privacy and are interested in creating security products at
a company which thinks that user experience is a first class citizen, please
get in touch! Send a secure email (using Virtru!) to jobs@virtru.com with
subject “HN who is hiring response” and tell us what interests you about
Virtru. It would be great if you can provide some sample code that we can
check out (github, bitbucket, etc).

~~~
Akkuma
== Real Talk ==

I'm posting this on behalf of my company and wanted to personalize why you
might want to check us out as I think copy/paste non-personalized job ads on
HN are boring and don't deserve a place here.

I started back with Virtru as a Senior Software Engineer in July of 2015 and
work remotely. I have never once felt left out because I am remote. In fact,
this past week the team had a pizza party/dinner in DC and they offered to
order pizza for remote employees as well (this wasn't just Domino's/Pizza
Hut/Papa John unless that was what you wanted)! I have no real qualms about
our remote experience. We currently use Slack, Google Hangouts, and
Screenhero, so you won't be cut off to fend for yourself in the wild. Most of
the developers are on the east coast, but we have people on the west coast,
Texas, and Colorado.

One of the more interesting things about Virtru is that a lot of work is
around browser extensions, which is fairly atypical for software products, so
you'll get to learn something new.

So what's working there like for a remote person? We have a stand up for the
feature team at 10AM EST, but might move to 11AM, and one for our DevOps.
After that your day is usually in your court outside of the regular sprint
end/begin activities (retro, review, planning). If you like going heads down
with no/minimal distractions you can often achieve that. You won't be
micromanaged to get your work done and getting your work done is the most
important measure. You'll get the freedom to experience what it is to worry
about only your work and not if you're showing your face for enough hours. If
that means you bust ass 3 days a week and keep yourself available for the
other two for stand up, possible reviews and questions, and maybe a meeting no
one should care.

Rather than write a novel, if you have any questions please contact me via
running this JS snippet to get my info:

    
    
        [103, 114, 101, 103, 43, 104, 110, 64, 118, 105, 114, 116, 114, 117, 46, 99, 111, 109].map(x => String.fromCharCode(x)).join('')

~~~
conorgil145
I also work at Virtru and I'm on the DevOps team. We are looking to hire 2
more team members for the DevOps team. Give a shout if you're interested.

We currently use (in no order): \- AWS (EC2, VPC, S3, CloudFront, SQS, SNS,
Lambda, CloudWatch, etc) \- PagerDuty \- Terraform \- Ansible \- Python \-
NodeJS \- New Relic \- DataDog \- ElasticSearch, Logstash, Kibana

We are also going to start using AWS Aurora in the near future.

------
SlyShy
Travelytix | [http://guestfriend.com](http://guestfriend.com) | NYC, NY |
Full-time | ONSITE

Travelytix is creating a SaaS product (GuestFriend) for hoteliers to more
effectively cater to guests’ preferences by creating new channels for
collecting user-generated data. We will help clients analyze their data to
increase profitability via up-sells and personalization.

We aim to achieve this by replacing hardwired, antiquated in-room phones with
VoIP on phablets powered by our software (applications and customized Android
OS), integrated with a cloud-based PBX. We're building a Java backend and
React frontend.

We're a five person team working out of a gorgeous penthouse in downtown
Brooklyn, less than minutes form every major subway. We're looking for people
excited to make a big impact and iterate quickly.

Looking for: * Senior Front End Engineer ([http://guestfriend.com/senior-
front-end-engineer](http://guestfriend.com/senior-front-end-engineer))

Email: matt@travelytix.com

------
cynusx
NoviCap | Full time | Barcelona, ONSITE | Front-end engineer and interns

We are helping small and medium sized businesses in Spain get their invoices
paid today instead of in 90 days. We are VC-backed and have a sizeable and fun
engineering team.

We hang out together to go for snowboarding, beach volley, slacklining or just
tapas in the city.

We are looking for a frontend dev and hungry interns.

Hit me up at nicolas@novicap.com if interested.

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma (www.figma.com), a startup in San Francisco
building a browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way
designers and engineers work together. We're a small team of 16, and we're
looking for talented designers and engineers (www.figma.com/careers) who are
interested in tackling challenges in the creative tools space.

Example challenges: annotation system on top of documents for feedback, 2D
boolean operations on paths, speed up zooming in the app using a tile
quadtree, UI testing framework that simulates user actions, simultaneous
multi-user editing, zero-downtime deployments, search API for filtering user
files.

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, WebGL, Ruby,
Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
rhoulette
Sense ([https://sense.com](https://sense.com)) | Data Scientists/Machine
Learning Engineers | Cambridge, MA | Full-time, onsite, authorized to work in
US

We're building hardware and mobile apps to help people see what is going on in
their homes and reduce their energy footprint. Our product is backed by
cutting-edge machine learning technology that can tell which appliances are on
in your house and how much power they're using, in real time, by sampling the
electrical signal.

We're looking for data scientists to work on our core load disaggregation
technology. You'll dive into messy time-series data to develop new
unsupervised algorithms for detecting home appliances, drive those algorithms
to production, and verify how well they perform in the wild. Signal
processing, Python, and C++ are all useful skills to have, though not
required.

We're currently a team of fourteen, we started shipping product in December,
and we're now scaling up. Come join us!

Email me at ryan@sense.com.

------
encoderer
Trulia | San Francisco | Software Engineer | Ongoing Contract

I'm looking for an ongoing contract engineer at Trulia. I'm leading a growth
team working to improve all aspects of our product to grow user engagement and
satisfaction. This is a front-endy full stack role that will work primarily
with PHP and JavaScript (NodeJS, React, Backbone). Bonus if you have
experience building-out polished web and mobile web user interfaces with
responsive HTML and CSS.

We're hitting around 50 million unique users a month and are continuing to
grow. You can make an impact here and work on product users love. You'll learn
world class white-hat SEO techniques, have a chance to build things that reach
large audience, and enjoy great benefits like our quarterly hack week where
you can build anything you can dream up, with access to the expensive data
sets we buy and build of school data, crime, commute times, image analysis,
etc.

Please email your resume to sheilam at zillow dot com with "Hacker News" in
the subject line.

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is hiring DevOps / Site Reliability Engineers, Security Engineers,
Rails, Hadoop Engineers, Technical Product Managers, Data Analysts, Salesforce
Analyst, Director, SEO and more in Santa Monica, San Francisco, and Austin.

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a little over a
year ago. We've been around for 10 years and went public 1 year ago. The
company has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers
to help us grow.

See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for the full scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. Remote definitely considered for the right candidates, but you must be based in the United States. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: health premiums are 100% paid for (not only for you, but your whole family), we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock options. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch (the whole ELK stack).

* VISAS are handled and REMOTE options are available under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
dremoran8
Vestable | New York City | ONSITE | Co-Founder & CTO

Small business owners don't have any reliable options when it comes to selling
their business. All they have is Craigslist or local offline brokers who
operate the same way they did in the 1990's. Vestable be the online
marketplace that solves so many of their pain points by leveraging a variety
of web services and harnessing digital customer acquisition. The result will
be large efficiency gains in terms of timing, effort, and pricing.

I was a co-founder of Fundera which is an online marketplace for small
business loans (backed by Khosla, First Round, QED, Susquehanna, and others).
A very similar blueprint will be applied to this marketplace. Previously I
started two other companies that were acquired.

Looking for a full-stack engineer who has experience building web
applications. You'll be building from a blank canvas, and thus any development
language will work. You'll be the co-founder and CTO of the company.

Please email me directly at andres@vestable.com. Thank you!

------
millchristian
Sr. Software Developer - Paperless Post NYC ONSITE

Senior Software Engineer Paperless Post is seeking senior software engineers
to help build and refine a sophisticated platform with a deep network of over
100 million users. You’ll work on all parts of the development cycle, in many
different areas of code, and on constantly releasing features as part of a
deeply collaborative team with a robust development process. Working with a
cross-disciplinary team, you’ll build and support a reliable, scalable product
while balancing requirements and complexity.

There are several different tracks open, depending on your experience and
interests. Some of the things we’re currently focusing on include scaling our
infrastructure, investing in our development platform, refining user
experience, data analysis, and graphics/image processing.

For more info and to apply:
[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/29852](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/29852)

------
cj
◎ Localize | Full-stack Javascript Engineer | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time |
Onsite

Localize is building tools to simplify the deployment and delivery of
translated applications. We believe companies are leaving a lot of growth on
the table by ignoring foreign users / customers. It's an enormous opportunity.

As our 6th team member, you'd have full control over large parts of our
product. You'll receive a competitive equity grant & salary with full benefits
(details on our jobs page).

Apply: Email jobs@localizejs.com

More details: [https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Javascript, Node.js, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
    
      —  Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
    
      —  Understand MVC patterns and UI design
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    
    

[https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

------
bzang
Front-end Full Stack Developer |
[http://haystackinformatics.com](http://haystackinformatics.com) |
Philadelphia, PA | Full Time ONSITE

Haystack Informatics is a CHOP and DreamIt Ventures startup that is working to
change how hospitals protect patient privacy. We are looking to hire a
motivated full stack developer to join our team. Your primary responsibilities
will be to build and maintain our front-end stack, but being a core member of
a startup also means that you’ll have the opportunity to work with all the
parts of the product lifecycle.

Technologies We Use

\- Javascript, Backbone, LESS for our front-end \- MariaDB and TokuDB for our
database \- NodeJS for our web server \- Ansible and AWS for our DevOps \-
Sensu, ELK, Graphite, Grafana for our monitoring stack

What We’re Looking For

\- You’re a strong communicator and enjoy collaborating with others. Before
the first line of code is written, you’ll need to understand the context of
what you’re building. We’re looking for someone who asks the right questions
and can work effectively with our team to build a great product.

\- You’re a strong and effective coder. We’re looking for someone who writes
clean, DRY, and effective code. Testing and linting are your friends.

\- You have a strong sense of ownership for the product that you build We’re
looking for someone who is not only passionate about the quality of code they
produce but also the design and experience presented to our customers.

\- You want to work on a product that can make a positive impact in
healthcare.

Please send us an email at jobs@haystackinformatics.com with your portfolio,
resume, and/or examples of your work if you’re interested.

For more information about Haystack, visit www.haystackinformatics.com

------
gigixu
Company: DoubleDutch

Location: San Francisco

About Us: The first event app to bring engagement and event performance
together to make events memorable, measurable, and more successful.

DoubleDutch apps are about more than just social networking — we’re tying
people and data together to get the most relevant content in front of users,
regardless if they’re attending the event, organizing it, or exhibiting there.
We want our employees to do the best work of their careers here, so we give
them the autonomy and transparency needed to get things done.

Come join us!

Senior iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8b061e83ca8?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Software Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b9cb9e4663b?lever-
source=hackernews)

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4cba6f618fca?lever-
source=hackernews)

Technical Program Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/11e8b9f2-e969-42d8-a11e-ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/11e8b9f2-e969-42d8-a11e-ced94cd1a681?lever-
source=hackernews)

Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/812c7aea-1566-491b-a479-3f...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/812c7aea-1566-491b-a479-3fd7d056a7e7?lever-
source=hackernews)

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Engineers!

Dstillery is a machine-learning product company that has built a strong
foundation in the adtech industry and is exploring opportunities to branch out
into other applications. Join us, and you'll gain deep experience developing
systems at scale and working with a world-class data science team (winners of
multiple KDD Best Paper and other awards). We're still pretty small on the
engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We're mostly a Java shop. Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Cassandra, and Kafka are big
parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work
at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them
before that's fine too. If you write clean, tested, working code, think
through problems, and know how to ship, we want to talk to you.

We're a Crain's Best Place to Work in NYC for the 3rd year in a row. We play
Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, have a company band, game nights, and dev
seminars where we talk tech and learn from each other. We keep sane hours and
don't track vacation. And we've recently started using a work-sample in our
hiring process, so no coding at a whiteboard with someone over your shoulder
or other high-stress interview awfulness.

Contact me for more info, jason@dstillery.com, or apply:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316)

All roles are ONSITE in NYC.

------
benjaminlhaas
Intersection | NYC | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://www.intersection.com](http://www.intersection.com)

Senior Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/172972](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/172972)

Senior DevOps Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/172850](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/172850)

Android Platform Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/172975](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection/jobs/172975)

We're the team behind LinkNYC
([https://www.link.nyc/](https://www.link.nyc/)). You may have heard about the
"monstrously fast" ([http://gizmodo.com/inside-the-tech-behind-new-yorks-
monstrou...](http://gizmodo.com/inside-the-tech-behind-new-yorks-monstrously-
fast-gigab-1757905695)), "obscenely fast" ([http://gizmodo.com/nycs-new-
public-wifi-is-obscenely-fast-17...](http://gizmodo.com/nycs-new-public-wifi-
is-obscenely-fast-1753825735)) free public wifi we're installing all over New
York City. Come help us make it even better.

But that's not all we do. We create products and experiences that use
technology to make shared spaces amazing. Full set of job postings here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection)

Shoot me an email at benjamin.haas@intersection.com and we can talk more.

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
apr35
Expert Technical Interviewer | Karat | Remote | Contract

Karat is on a mission to assess the world's talent. We are the first dedicated
marketplace for technical interviewers. Karat's network of seasoned engineers
conduct the first rounds of technical interviews for elite engineering
companies. Our robust platform saves teams thousands of valuable hours while
allowing them to focus on the top performing candidates. Karat's unique
approach recognizes that people are central to the hiring process and that
they can be supercharged by leveraging machine learning and our rich database
of the world's interviews.

We're currently looking for talent software engineers who have a passion for
improving the process of technical interviewing. If this excites you, feel
free to apply here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
source=HN)

------
sikhnerd
Pyze | Senior Backend Developers | Redwood City, CA | Full-Time | Onsite, VISA
considered

We are a growing and fully funded company that just launched out of Beta this
week and seek to hire our seventh employee. We're looking for someone who
cares about making a huge impact in making mobile app publishers create and
grow successful and thriving mobile app businesses. We've built a business
intelligence platform for mobile apps that automates and personalizes user
engagement to drive stickiness and usage.

We work with Java, Scala, Kafka, Storm, Spark, Cassandra, Redis and much more.
Experience in these areas is a big plus.

We are looking for backend engineers with big data and scaling experience,
with some familiarity with our toolset. Nice to have experience working with
one or more of the following: R, Java-ML, etc.

You can check out our jobs page [http://pyze.com/jobs-at-
pyze.html](http://pyze.com/jobs-at-pyze.html) or reach out to me directly
muntek+hn @ pyze.com

------
lachenmayer
Boiler Room | London | Web Developer (full-stack) | full time, ONSITE

    
    
            =  =
         =        =
        =  BOILER  =
        =   ROOM   =
         =        =
            =  =
    

Boiler Room is the world’s leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets and live gigs from music hubs such as London, Berlin, New
York, Paris, LA and >60 other cities to music lovers all over the world. It
started as a webcam taped to a warehouse wall in East London - in five years
Boiler Room has grown to become the online home of underground music, and also
a complex broadcasting and editorial platform in its own right.

We are currently in the process of building the next generation of the web app
powering Boiler Room. We have upwards of a million views on our site a month,
and that’s not including the hundreds of millions of views that our videos
have accumulated on YouTube and Dailymotion. We want to create a completely
unique web experience that lives up to the quality of our live shows. To do
that we need someone who knows their way around the wonderful mess that is web
development, and truly cares about the experience that music lovers will have
while using our web app on all kinds of devices.

You’ll be an essential part of a dev team currently consisting of 3 developers
and 2 designers. You ideally have strong opinions about how web development
should be done in 2016, and you should be able to come up with and implement
new ideas for consuming & sharing online music experiences. Going forward, we
have some really exciting ideas around peer-to-peer audio and video streaming
- interest and/or expertise in that area would definitely be a strong plus.

(...on top of that you’ll of course be able to go to & invite your friends to
our exclusive parties being live-streamed on the site!)

If this sounds like your kind of jam, give me a shout on
harry.l+hn@boilerroom.tv!

~~~
danr4
Didn't get a response to my email from almost a month ago :/

------
ajoynt
Full Stack Developer with a love of Python: DENVER ONSITE $100k-$150k and
equity (based on experience)

Us: n.io is an innovative software company. We believe there should be
seamless connection of any device, any measurable and any signal--unrestricted
in volume, real-time and intelligent. The n.io platform empowers that vision.
We also believe in self-deprecating humor, the power of caffeine, and
comfortable pants.

You: If developing transformative software is your thing, this is the job for
you. The n.io platform itself operates as a backend but our engineers work
across the entire stack. Responsibilities will include writing code to support
the integration of the n.io platform as well as systems that rely on it,
diagnosing issues both internally and externally, and architecting complex
systems for a unique portfolio of projects that work in true real-time.
Current projects include industrial internet and precision agriculture.

For more information, or to apply, email Andrew Joynt at ajoynt (at)n(dot)io

------
HenryFactual
Factual Inc. - [http://factual.com](http://factual.com) | Los Angeles,
Shanghai, New York, San Francisco | Full-Time

Factual is a big data company focusing on location data — data about where
places are and how to better understand people based on their geographic
behavior. We have APIs, mobile drivers, and on-premise implementations to make
the data easy to use and integrate. The largest companies across a number of
categories, including local search, mapping/navigation, social/messaging,
mobile advertising, and payments, use Factual data to improve their products
such as Apple, Facebook, Microsoft, Mastercard, Adelphic and Mopub.

We've also recently raised $35 million in our Series B funding by the same
investors who've invested in Facebook, Twitter, Skype, Instagram and much
more.

More details and how to apply at
[https://factual.com/jobs#openings](https://factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
jayzee
Quartzy (YC S11) - Palo Alto, CA - Full-time, ONSITE

Every day, over 180 thousand scientists improve the efficiency of their
research by using Quartzy. Our team is passionate about accelerating
scientific research through well designed, meaningful tools for labs.

We recently raised a new round of funding
([http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/04/life-sciences-
marketplace-q...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/04/life-sciences-marketplace-
quartzy-raises-17-million-to-build-up-the-supply-side/)) and are gearing up
for rapid product development. If you've always admired your friends in
science but your career path took you elsewhere, you'll be a great fit here.

Open positions: \- Sr. Visual Designer \- Sr. Product Designer \- PHP Engineer
\- Product Manager (not on the website yet - email for more info) \- A handful
of operations roles (see website for more info)

Learn more here: www.quartzy.com/careers or email: careers@quartzy.com

------
futhey
Front-End Developer | Seattle, WA (US) | Full-time, ONSITE, Visa-friendly |
[https://www.bittitan.com/careers](https://www.bittitan.com/careers)

I'm a Front-end developer @ BitTitan (jamesf@bittitan.com) and we're looking
for other developers to join our team. Our company, BitTitan, has doubled in
size in the last year (and we're looking to do it again this year!).

We've been voted one of the best places to work in the NW for several years,
and are building one of the most ambitious EmberJS applications in the pacific
northwest.

We're hiring for several positions, including backend and full-stack. However,
our biggest need is for Front-end developers. We have several large
applications written in EmberJS & are quickly becoming the largest EmberJS
team in Seattle.

Our Stack: EmberJS, Javascript, C#

(We treat all front-end Javascript experience equally when interviewing
candidates. If you have experience with another framework, please feel free to
reach out!)

------
Svetlana_Ezhome
Ezhome (ezhome.com) | Palo Alto, CA, USA | Full-time | Remote

Hi! We are looking for Senior Engineers for full-time remote job.

A Bit about Us

Ezhome aims to become the #1 trusted provider of tech­enabled home services,
starting by targeting the millions of consumers that use lawn care services.
We provide an amazingly better home service experience using data science and
software technology to dazzle customers and enable our service personnel to be
more effective and efficient. We are pioneering the tech­enabled home services
space with a full­stack approach.

Ezhome was founded by two serial entrepreneurs and has been growing extremely
fast (>$1M run rate in less than 6 months). We assembled a very high­caliber
team and have raised significant funding from top­tier investors. We are
looking for top talent—join us in disrupting the $100 billion home services
market!

You can use the direct links to apply:

Senior Front-End Engineer (Javascript, React.js)
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/192520](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/192520)

Senior Back-End Engineer (Python, Django)
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/186204](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/186204)

Senior Full-stack Engineer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js)
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/185232](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/185232)

Senior DevOps Engineer with strong Python skills
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/185238](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/185238)

Data Engineering Technical Lead
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/223734](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/223734)

Mobile Technical Engineering Lead
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/223284](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/223284)

Here is the list of all open engineering positions:
[http://www.ezhome.com/engineers/](http://www.ezhome.com/engineers/)

Join an exceptional team of engineers and be part of the home services
revolution!

------
venacareers
C# Developer - VENA SOLUTIONS - TORONTO, CA

Who are we? Check out what our product team is up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io) Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/1S4vbBK](http://bit.ly/1S4vbBK)

As our C# Developer, you will be responsible for building the next generation
of Vena’s Windows offerings. You value solving complex and interesting
problems. At Vena, you will fill that core need by leveraging Excel
Interop/VBA, LINQ, lambda functions, JSON-based Web Services, parallelization,
and more to create awesome features in conjunction with our back-end server’s
in-memory cube, transforming Excel into a data powerhouse. Our developer
focused team culture encourages our engineers to be self motivated and self
directed. We value leadership and people with passion who will take ownership
to make their mark on our product within this growing business space.

------
ngoel36
Uber - Full Time Engineers

1) Rider Experience - San Francisco - Senior Engineering Manager and Mobile
Engineers (all levels, iOS & Android). This team works on the front-end of the
main Rider apps. Email ngoel+rex_manager@uber.com or
ngoel+rex_mobile_hn0331@uber.com

2) Southeast Asia Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile & Backend engineers
(all levels). This team focuses on features which unlock growth across SEA.
Email ngoel+sea_hn0331@uber.com

3) India Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile & backend engineers (all
levels). This team focuses on features which unlock growth across India. Email
ngoel+india_sf_hn0331@uber.com

4) India Growth Team - Bangalore - Mobile & backend engineers (SENIOR ONLY -
2+ years experience, top university). Email ngoel+india_blr_hn0331@uber.com

Please include your resume in all emails, thanks! Emails sent without the
appropriate "+xxx_hn0331" will be filtered out. If you have already applied
through our website, please do not reach out as you are already in the
recruiting funnel.

~~~
charlax
5) Rider Payments - Amsterdam, Netherlands - Mobile & backend engineers (all
levels). This team lets everyone use their preferred payment method to pay for
Uber rides. Email charles+rp_hn0331@uber.com

------
catinka13
Appboy-New York-Full Time-ONSITE Appboy is currently looking for full time
software engineers to join their team! Appboy is a NYC based start-up
specializing in smart marketing automation. Our powerful SDK and dashboard
have enabled companies like Urban Outfitters, Samsung, Dominos and iHeartMedia
to create targeted marketing campaigns to their users. Check out our open
positions and feel free to apply! If you have any additional questions please
email Cat Espiritu at cat.espiritu@appboy.com.

Mobile Engineer:[http://grnh.se/rb1c2v](http://grnh.se/rb1c2v)

Senior Mobile Engineer: [http://grnh.se/kai1ny](http://grnh.se/kai1ny)

Software Engineer- Platform Engineering:
[http://grnh.se/a65pdv](http://grnh.se/a65pdv)

Software Engineer-Sustained: [http://grnh.se/unvs82](http://grnh.se/unvs82)

------
pferg
ArtBinder | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE

* About *

ArtBinder is the technology partner for the art world. It's an exciting time
to be at ArtBinder; This role requires a lot of responsibility and the
potential to apply your expertise to a fast-growing, Series A startup.
[https://www.artbinder.com/](https://www.artbinder.com/)

* We’re looking for *

Lead. UI Engineer - As a Senior UI Engineer, you will have the opportunity to
lead the development of our Front-End clients using React.js with a Rails
Backend. This is a hands-on role and a huge opportunity to provide technical
leadership on a new product. More information may be found here:
[https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/106664-lead-frontend-
enginee...](https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/106664-lead-frontend-engineer)

* How to Apply *

If you are you interested in senior engineering roles please email careers @
artbinder.com, or apply via angel list. Thanks! \-----

------
GnomeChomsky
Zerto — [http://www.zerto.com](http://www.zerto.com) — Israel (Herzliya);
Boston (halfway between Broadway & South stations); remote

Zerto has the industry's leading hypervisor-based replication solution for
private, public, and hybrid clouds. If you're interested in virtualization,
data protection/mobility, disaster recovery—or just working on interesting
technical challenges—then we might be right for you.

We just closed a $50M round with IVP and growth has been fantastic. We're on a
hiring spree with a wide range of openings, including roles in QA, R&D,
DevOps, product management, sales/solutions engineers, development, etc.
Technologies include C++, C#, .NET, PHP, Apex, and Javascript (Angular).

Experience with and/or interest in these could be helpful: hypervisors, cloud
computing, virtualization, VMware, Hyper-V, AWS, and Azure.

Also hiring for a ton of non-technical positions, especially in sales,
marketing, and account management—most of these positions are also fully
remote and spread out globally.

\- Boston openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3imkUhwE](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3imkUhwE)

\- Israel openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?33mkUhwp](http://app.jobvite.com/m?33mkUhwp)

\- Remote openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PnkUhwc](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PnkUhwc)

One critical job in San Francisco I wanted to highlight in particular. We're
looking for a Director of Technology Alliances as a great technical marketing
role in the Bay Area. Check it out here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cnkUhwz](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cnkUhwz)

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera Is Hiring in Engineering, G&A, Marketing, Product & Sales & Field
Operations | US, EMEA, APAC, Latin America | ONSITE (No joke!)

ABOUT CLOUDERA:

Thousands of enterprises solve their biggest data challenges with Cloudera. No
one knows Apache Hadoop like Cloudera.

We provide the world’s fastest, easiest, and most secure data platform built
on Hadoop. We help solve your most demanding business challenges with data.

With a foundation of 100% open source software and open standards, Cloudera’s
platform delivers more flexibility, more cost control, and better results for
your business.

WHY CLOUDERA?

Amazing people - We are a fun & smart team,including many of the top
luminaries in Hadoop and related open source communities.We frequently
interact with the research community, collaborate with engineers at other top
companies & host cutting edge researchers for tech talks.

Innovative work - Cloudera pushes the frontier of big data & distributed
computing, as our track record shows.We work on high-profile open source
projects, interacting daily with engineers at other exciting
companies,speaking at meet-ups, etc.

Great culture - Transparent and open meritocracy.Everybody is always thinking
of better ways to do things, & coming up with ideas that make a difference.We
build our culture to be the best workplace in our careers.

Experience - Be part of the exhilarating ride at a fast-growing pre-IPO
startup

Ready to get started? Take the next step and join us in helping to answer the
world's biggest questions! [http://www.cloudera.com/about-
cloudera/careers/current-openi...](http://www.cloudera.com/about-
cloudera/careers/current-openings.html) or contact me at infosourcer [at]
cloudera [dot] com

------
robbomacrae
SoundHound, Santa Clara US/San Francisco US/Toronto Canada, ONSITE Data
Engineers, Speech, Search and AI, Front-end Engineers and more:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0) I'm a
Data Engineer/Hacker at SoundHound. Hound came out of beta recently, as well
as our speech platform Houndify. We're hiring in many more roles than the ones
I listed here so check out our apps, API and our careers page!
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)
[https://www.soundhound.com](https://www.soundhound.com)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVfDSAcpnhMCYGPuFGFIMw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVfDSAcpnhMCYGPuFGFIMw/videos)

------
benlower
Tableau | Palo Alto or Seattle, Fulltime | Sr. Engineers | ONSITE

Tableau's ([http://tableau.com](http://tableau.com)) extensibility team is
growing and building a developer platform. Tableau's mission is to help people
see and understand data and our team is building the APIs developers can use
([http://developers.tableau.com](http://developers.tableau.com)) for
everything from automation, custom visualizations, and connecting to new data
sources.

Full job description is at
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?..).

If you're interested or want to know more please get in touch with me (Ben
Lower, I'm leading the team) directly -> email (bklower@tableau.com), twitter
(@benlower), SMS (+1 206.659.NINJA)

------
sfanning95
Improbable, London : Onsite : www.improbable.io : Salaries at top-end UK
market (vary per role) - inc Equity.

We are creating SpatialOS, a distributed, cloud-agnostic OS that facilitates
simulation on an unprecedented scale, allowing us to ask huge, "what if"
questions of the real world.

It's a huge undertaking, it's massively ambitious, it's something we're all
proud to be part of.

We recently worked with the UK govt to simulate the backbone of the internet
seen here: [http://improbable.io/2016/03/24/what-we-found-when-we-
simula...](http://improbable.io/2016/03/24/what-we-found-when-we-simulated-
the-backbone-of-the-entire-internet-on-spatialos)

Looking for:

# PRODUCT MANAGERS # SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEERS # QA LEAD # ENGINEERING
MANAGERS # SECURITY ENGINEERS # Everybody else who's interested in what we're
doing.

www.improbable.io/careers for all roles. You can email us directly at
recruitment@improbable.io

~~~
zerr
> top-end UK market

Or London market? (including finance sector)

------
cerebralchow
HEAT Software | Scottsdale, AZ and others | Full Time - Onsite

HEAT Software is leading the unification of Cloud Service Management and
Unified Endpoint Management (UEM). We empower IT, HR, Facilities, Customer
Service and other enterprise functions to simplify and automate their business
processes to improve service quality, while managing and securing endpoints to
proactively detect and protect against threats to business continuity.

Specifically I work within the endpoint protection groups and the positions
below are ones that I'm personally familiar with and on the team. Open
Positions in Scottsdale: \- Senior Software Engineer (8+ years):
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3I6oUhwS](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3I6oUhwS) \-
Software Engineer II (4+ years):
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JcoUhwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JcoUhwZ)

Both positions will be working within our group that develops our SCCM plugin
(Microsoft System Center), and working on automation that helps expand our
HEATSoftware patch content used in SCCM and our partners. Good working
knowledge how operating system update processes work for Windows or Linux is a
benefit, but not required. Ability to work against 3rd party web services to
mine data is a plus as well. More detail is in the job descriptions
themselves.

Technical Skills Needed: .NET, C#, JavaScript, ASP.NET, C++, SQL Server, MS
IIS, CSS2/CSS3 and HTML/HTML5 Experience with any of the following
Unix/Linux/MacOS, in a development or personal capacity.

Feel free to apply using the links above for the teams I work within, or look
at the other listings directly at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wboUhwL](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wboUhwL) for
Milpitas, CA | Colorado Springs, CO | Filderstadt, Germany | Galway, Ireland

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

LeanTaaS is the leading healthcare predictive analytics company based in
Silicon Valley that combines lean methododlogies and data science to solve the
most complex operational problems in the healthcare industry. We’re a team of
ex-Google / McKinsey veterans backed by industry leaders in the healthcare
space. Our flagship product--LeanTaaS iQueue--radically improves patient flow
in healthcare centers, and is used by some of the nation’s leading hospitals.

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers and Inbound Product Managers who
posses an entrepreneurial personality and the talent to think outside the box
to get things done. Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

If you're interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

------
mmatey
Yewno | Redwood City, CA | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Full Time
| ONSITE

Enhancing human understanding.

At Yewno we are building the next generation knowledge engine. We leverage
leading edge computational semantics, graph theory and machine learning to
tackle the information overload problem. Our solution helps people understand
the world. We're a small team of hands-on entrepreneurs with multi-million
dollars exits under our belts.

Yewno's venture funded and our product is in private beta with leading
companies. We are looking for team members who get things done, not like
talking about getting things done. We invest in technologies that help us
deliver great services and experiences, not just because they’re cool and new
or because we feel comfortable in them.

We are looking for mid to senior level engineers for multiple roles including
full stack, big data (spark), API platform and machine learning. If you are
interested in learning more, ping me at: matt [at] yewno.com.

------
ecocion
Denver, CO | Ecocion, Inc. | Full-Time | ONSITE | ecocion.com

We build software and services to help energy companies stay in compliance
with environmental regulations. Lots of data management and visualization
problems to solve, here. We're looking for junior/midlevel engineers that want
to work with Typescript, d3.js, Entity Framework 6+ using the latest Microsoft
development tools and Azure cloud services.

We've got a very small team (one manager, two developers, one QA) and we're
looking to grow to 10+ great developers, so we can take on more software
problems to solve. Get in on the ground floor as we build out the team!

Check out our Stack Overflow company page here:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion)

If you are interested, please feel free to email the software engineering team
directly krg@ecocion.com, and mention that you saw this on HN.

------
eshed_cureatr
Cureatr Inc | NYC (Tribeca) | Full Time | Onsite

We are an healthcare SaaS startup with impressive track record and a very
ambitious goal - improving healthcare in America by providing a messaging and
collaboration platform for healthcare providers. We have a strong team of
engineers (full stack, mobile, web, backend, constantly growing on all fronts)
working out of our employee-friendly pet-friendly office in Tribeca. We are
currently looking for an Android lead to join our team and lead the Android
development. It will be possible to combine this with work on other components
making this more of a full stack development position (about half of the team
is full stack already).

For more details and to apply, please check
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/cureatr/jobs/android-
le...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/cureatr/jobs/android-
lead-c5vz1WyeCr5jOziGaltGfR)

------
hol
Zesty (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA / Remote | Software engineers of all types

Zesty is changing the way companies serve food. We’re just two years old and
we already serve hundreds of companies in the Bay Area, including names you
know like Heroku, Twitch and GitHub.

Our post-Series A engineering challenges include recommendation algorithms,
health and nutrition, real-time logistics, live tracking and operations
scheduling and automation. You'll have freedom to work on the problems that
are most interesting to you.

You’ll be joining a talented, fast-growing team of fifteen Rails, Ember.js and
data engineers. We value solid communication and putting the team over our
egos. You will grow with and help shape the organization, stay at the
forefront of web best practices and enjoy the best office meals in the city.
Interested? Check out all our listings at
[https://www.zesty.com/jobs](https://www.zesty.com/jobs).

------
lyndaphan
Sift Science | YC11 | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Sift Science uses machine learning to prevent and detect online fraud in real
time.

At Sift Science we’re made of doers and dreamers, brilliant nerds and humble
karaoke superstars, innovators, and fans of The Resistance. Our team is made
up of smart, passionate, and all-around awesome people hailing from a wide
variety of backgrounds. We're growing our company in the heart of San
Francisco, and growing our leadership in the field of machine learning on a
global scale.

We’re looking for people who punch above their weight classes and are excited
to set the direction of our product and culture. We want people who are hungry
to learn from the world, grow an incredible brand, and change the way that
people see fraud and machine learning.

Sift is hiring for the following positions: -Engineering Managers -Technical
Product Marketer -Lead Product Designer -Account Manager

E-mail Recruiting@ for questions or apply directly: siftscience.com/jobs

~~~
throwaway934
Although you are saying the team comes from "a wide variety of backgrounds,"
the jobs page suggest that it is a "prerequisite" to like playing board games,
and the "dress policy" is to wear t-shirts. Is this humor? (Maybe I am failing
this test - OK.) Or are there strict cultural requirements that exclude people
who are different? Please explain.

------
ajones
LearnVest | New York, NY | ONSITE

Software Engineer - Developer Infrastructure
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3O1EThw8](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3O1EThw8)): I'm
building out a team that is focused on internal tools and our build & deploy
systems. This team sits inside of our infrastructure group and is building
tools that are used across our rapidly growing organization. Our ideal
candidate has experience with continuous integration, Python, and Ansible.

Infrastructure Engineer
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3sglUhwJ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3sglUhwJ)): My
group is also adding an infrastructure engineer to help us build the next
generation of our systems. If you're in NYC and passionate about building
highly available and scalable systems, let's talk! We're using Kubernetes,
AWS, and Ansible to push LearnVest to the next level.

------
jimc
Helix | San Carlos | Full-time Onsite | Principal Front-End Engineers

Here at Helix, we have a saying that "There is a part of you that you've never
met before." We believe that every person deserves the opportunity to discover
insights into their DNA, and that those insights are accessed securely,
accurately, and affordably.

That's why we are building a platform that will serve millions of users at an
unprecedented data scale. We are building an app store that will be a one-of-
a-kind genomics storefront, rich with partner products ranging from carrier
screening to fitness to diet and nutrition. We are building a developer
ecosystem that will unlock the creativity of the community to discover new
insights that we can't even dream of today.

Interested / questions? Please email me at jim@helix.com

Apply directly at
[http://www.helix.com/careers/?id=155414](http://www.helix.com/careers/?id=155414)

------
bosdev
Eager | Boston/Cambridge, MA/Remote | Full-time/Part-time/Interns

Eager ([https://eager.io](https://eager.io)) is a way for non-technical
website owners to use all of the open-source and SaaS tools developers use
every day. Think of it like an app store for things which make websites
better. For developers, we are the Heroku for code which gets deployed onto
websites.

If you like writing JS/CSS and the idea of building reusable open source
components is interesting to you... If you like writing Go and would like to
work on the twenty or so microservices which power our infrastructure... If
you are interested in working on Marketing/Growth/BizDev in a growing startup
which is aiming to change the way thousands of SaaS companies reach their
customers...

Please reach out, I'd love a chance to chat with you about what we're doing
and what you're looking for -> zack@eager.io

------
basecase_com
BaseCase | Berlin, Germany | Software Engineer |
[http://basecase.com](http://basecase.com) | Remote, Visa

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented front-end and back-end developers.

Our technology stack is Javascript / jQuery / HTML5 on the front-end, and
Python / MySQL on the back-end. But you don't need experience in our stack -
we know a good developer can learn on the job. You can apply here:

-) [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr)

Currently our biggest 'gap' is on the front-end, so I'd like to particularly
encourage Javascript/UI/UX experts to apply.

We're also looking for OpenERP / Odoo developers, to ensure our smooth
operations:

-) [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/)

We can support remote workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a work
visa for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

Some relevant background videos:

-) [http://basecase.com/company/careers](http://basecase.com/company/careers)

-) [http://basecase.com/platform/video/](http://basecase.com/platform/video/)

Cheers,

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO

------
GoldenRat
Golden Rat Studios | Playa Vista - Los Angeles, CA | Full-Time ONSITE

 _Positions_

* Lead DevOps * Lead Software Engineer - Tools * Senior Engineer - Backend

 _About_

Golden Rat Studios is now hiring for its new social gaming studio in Los
Angeles, California. Founded by industry veterans, and backed by a publicly
traded company, we’re looking for experienced, collaborative individuals who
want to build the next generation of multiplayer social casino games with a
focus on China.

 _Benefits_

Work with a great team in an organization that is at the early stage of
achieving something “big” All the basics – meals, health, vision & dental,
401K, etc. Yes, Golden Rat is indeed an equal opportunity employer.

Full job descriptions available here:
[http://www.goldenratstudios.com/#section-
jobs](http://www.goldenratstudios.com/#section-jobs)

Applicants should provide a resume and LinkedIn profile URL to:
careers@goldenratstudios.com. Please also mention that you saw our listing on
Hacker News.

------
venacareers
API Microservices Developer - VENA SOLUTIONS - TORONTO, CA

Who are we? Check out what our product team is up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io) Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/1Ma2F5E](http://bit.ly/1Ma2F5E)

As our API and Microservices Developer, you will be responsible for building
services and APIs to support and improve customer’s experiences with Vena. In
this role, you will have ownership over your projects to write code with the
freedom to explore new tools, techniques, and languages that interest you. You
will resolve problems that affect how businesses make sense of their data and
enhance Vena’s platform by implementing new APIs and services to be consumed
by our broad customer base. Design prototypes that quickly evolve into
products and soon after become mission critical tools used by our vast client
base

------
daretorant
Rested | San Francisco, CA | Backend Engineer, Founding Team | $120-130K
(+Equity)

We're building a tech-driven solution to help people understand their sleep,
assess risk for sleep disorders, and get easy access to treatment. Over 40
million Americans currently suffer from some form of sleep disorder, and most
of them don't know it, or have great difficulty getting treatment. We want to
change that.

We're seed funded and have an MVP that we are preparing to launch. I'm looking
for a backend engineer to join our early-stage team, and take us to the next
level. This is a critical role, with founding equity and major growth
opportunities. We need someone with both the skills and the personality to set
the tone for our engineering team to come. You can find out more about the
opportunity here:
[https://www.hellohired.com/restedinc](https://www.hellohired.com/restedinc)

------
rdli
Datawire | San Francisco | Boston | Backend/Frontend Engineers

We're building open source infrastructure for microservices; see
[https://github.com/datawire/datawire-
connect](https://github.com/datawire/datawire-connect) for details. We're
passionate about learning what has actually worked and productizing those
concepts; see the Microservices Practitioner Summit we organized online at
microservices.com for details.

We're looking for a front-end developer as well as dev infrastructure
engineers. If you love learning (and figuring out -- we don't have all the
answers) better ways to build software, we'd love to hear from you. Bonus
points if you know microservices, multiple languages, AWS, Mesos, or
Kubernetes.

[https://www.datawire.io/careers/](https://www.datawire.io/careers/) or
marie@datawire.io

------
oncojacob
Oncora Medical - Philadelphia, PA - Full Time - Onsite

\- UX and Data Visualization developer (html, css, javascript, d3)

\- Data scientist (python, scikit-learn, machine learning)

Oncora Medical is a venture-backed startup building data‐driven clinical
decision support tools for radiation oncologists. Our stack utilizes state-of-
the-art data aggregation pipelines to integrate clinical data, radiation
treatment data, and patient outcomes data. Our research team works directly
with clinicians to develop accurate, interpretable predictive models of
clinical events. We present this information to physicians through intuitive
and interactive visualizations that help them make smarter, more confident
clinical decisions. If you want to work on software that solves a real
clinical need and directly helps patients, Oncora is the place for you.

Apply online at
[http://oncoramedical.com/careers](http://oncoramedical.com/careers)

------
sergc
Syntasa • Washington DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) • Full Time • OnSite Only •
Visa Transfer OK • www.syntasa.com

We are a close knit team of data scientists, software architects, and software
developers who are building an advanced marketing analytics platform. We
leverage proven streaming, machine learning, visualization, and big data
technologies to process billions of records in real-time resulting in
actionable intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention.
This provides a unique opportunity to be a part of a growing team in a fast-
paced and evolving environment that delivers business impacts from data driven
recommendations.

* We are looking for a full stack developer. Our platform is based on MEAN Stack (Mongodb, Express, AngularJS, Nodejs) but are open to developers who may not have had MEAN stack experience but have MVC + heavy javascript background.

If you're interested please email me at sergey.cherman at syntasa dot com

------
danielsht
Viv Labs | San Jose, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Viv is the next-generation virtual personal assistant, brought to you by the
team that created Siri. In addition to being far more capable and intelligent,
Viv will provide a truly open platform and marketplace that lets any developer
extend Viv's capabilities with new services. VentureBeat named Viv one of the
top 15 interesting startups to watch in 2016
([http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ](http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ)). Check out this article in
Wired Magazine to learn more
([http://www.wired.com/2014/08/viv/](http://www.wired.com/2014/08/viv/)).

Open Positions: - Lead iOS Engineer - Senior Frontend Engineer - Senior UX
Designer - QA Engineer For more info and how to apply online:
[http://viv.ai](http://viv.ai)

------
chilicuil
Tinochtin | Mexico, DF | Fulltime ONSITE only

Linux administrators | DevOps

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and we're still
hiring for the following roles: Linux administrators/devops engineers. We
prefer Centos|RedHat, but any distro will do.

ONSITE location: Atizapán de Zaragoza, Estado de México

Contact: $ echo 'bGludXhAY29ycmVvLmlvCg==' | base64 -d

------
IonoclastBrig
MJD Interactive Agency | San Diego, CA (felxible REMOTE, local preferred, US
only) | Full-time (plus freelance gigs sometimes)

Small but growing agency with high profile customers like Disney, GoPro, and
the Grammys. Our M.O. is to pitch awesome new user experiences, and build them
from the ground up when we can. We have a number of openings in Engineering,
Design, and PM. We especially are interested in Android engineers with serious
chops.

We are pretty flexible about working remotely, but would prefer to have people
who can come in at least twice a week, plus for any specific meetings along
the way. If you are seriously legit but live farther away, that is a
discussion we can have.

Check out current openings and apply: [http://www.mjdinteractive.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.mjdinteractive.com/about-us/careers/)

If you have a portfolio or github account, be sure to include a link!

------
wbeckler
AllTheRooms | NYC | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://AllTheRooms.com](http://AllTheRooms.com)

AllTheRooms is hiring an SEO Wizard.

We are a search engine for accommodations, combining all the hotel sites with
Airbnb, Couchsurfing, hostels, Groupon, VRBO and lots of other kinds of sites.
We have by far the world's largest database of accommodations, with millions
of pages of unique content. This could be an SEO master's playground. Our
challenge is to be ranked as an authority like wikipedia for accommodations-
related searches, and we believe we have the technology and positioning to do
that. We just need your SEO genius to help us climb the rankings. If you are
an ambitious and creative SEO wizard, we are the perfect opportunity for you
to prove to the world that you are the best.

Email me at wbeckler@gmail.com and we can discuss opportunities for you to
change the online travel SEO landscape.

------
blo
Vurb | San Francisco, CA | [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com) | Full Time (H1B
OK)

 _Featured on NYT as one of 12 "must-have" travel apps_

Vurb combines mobile search, apps, and messaging - partnering with services
like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather than jumping between
different apps to find something, we're bringing your apps and your friends
together in one place - an app you'll use every day. Won TC Disrupt -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/)

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint,
Tencent + others.

APPLY IF: You are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the opportunity
to take on significant responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of
challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects

\- Build backend services (e.g., "mini-apps) which integrate with APIs across
interesting verticals like places, movies, and shopping

\- Work on user-facing web and mobile apps that deliver an amazing experience!

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend. Go, JavaScript, node.js, react.js, AWS

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
Hovertruck
Engineers (Data, Platform, Web/Frontend) | Button
([https://www.usebutton.com](https://www.usebutton.com)) | NYC | Onsite

[https://www.usebutton.com/join-us](https://www.usebutton.com/join-us)

Button is building an ecosystem of connections that drive commerce. We're
partnered with some of the largest commerce apps like Uber, OpenTable,
TicketMaster, and more – allowing you to add real-time inventory for these on-
demand services to users in your app. We were also recently named by Crain's
as the best place to work in NYC[1]!

We use a mix of different technologies, but some common themes are NodeJS,
Python, React/Flux, Docker/ECS, Objective-C, and Java.

[1]
[http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015](http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015)

------
kirstenathonest
Playa Vista, Caliornia (Los Angeles) | The Honest Co.

The Honest Company is hiring! We're building out our data and engineering
teams and can't wait to get new tech talent on board.

Why Honest? We're a collaborative, dynamic, mission-driven startup. Our
employees enjoy unlimited PTO, tuition reimbursement, onsite tech meetups and
tech talks, fitness class/gym reimbursement, onsite yoga and fitness classes,
fully-stocked kitchens, donation and volunteer hour matching, and many more
perks, all in our brand new HQ in Silicon Beach.

Data Engineer: [http://grnh.se/qy1tac](http://grnh.se/qy1tac) Data Scientist:
[http://grnh.se/0w6acv](http://grnh.se/0w6acv) Full Stack Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/8tv4mp](http://grnh.se/8tv4mp)

For more information, please contact kwright@honest.com

------
wskemper
ViaSat, Inc. | USA (anywhere) | Full Time

From Denali to Uluru, JFK to SFO, and everywhere in between, ViaSat technology
delivers Internet access no matter where life’s journeys take you. We provide
satellite broadband connections to homes, business, airlines, and more across
the globe.

The Cloud Engineering squad provides network and security services to every
program at ViaSat, from development through production, with a focus on
utilizing public and private cloud platforms. We engage hands-on with other
engineering teams to help them get to the cloud. We also build the network
services platform these groups use to meet their operational, security, and
regulatory requirements.

On any given day, you may be walking colleagues through the finer points of
VPC design, helping a product team debug a critical failure in production, or
presenting a workshop on developing against our internal APIs. You might be
adding DNSSEC to our DNS service, writing automation to validate TLS
configurations across the entire network, or expanding our platform into São
Paulo (sa-east-1). Our work and our products are always evolving, which leaves
little chance you'll ever get bored.

We are looking for engineers who are proficient with multiple languages, and
are familiar with existing IaaS and PaaS products like AWS, OpenStack, or
Marathon. We also need our team members to be good communicators and people-
friendly, as our daily work involves interfacing with many people all around
the company. An engineering degree or equivalent experience is necessary.

You'd get bonus points for having a strong security background, knowing
advanced networking concepts like BGP and VLANs, and having previous work
experience building globally-distributed applications.

This team is location-agnostic; you can work from any of our offices, or from
home, as long as you reside within the United States.

For more information, email stephan.kemper@viasat.com

------
proletarian
Yard Club | San Francisco, CA | Ruby on Rails | Onsite

Backed by Andreessen, Harrison Metal and Caterpillar.

Yard Club's platform enables peer to peer rentals of high quality construction
machines. Think AirBnb for bulldozers and excavators.

Rails, React, Postgres, Heroku.

[https://www.yardclub.com/careers](https://www.yardclub.com/careers)

------
hbcondo714
California Southern University | Irvine, CA | ONSITE | DevOps

CalSouthern is an accredited, 100-percent online university offering degrees
in technology, psychology, business, law and criminal justice at the
associate, bachelor’s, master’s and doctoral levels.

We were voted as one of Orange County’s best places to work and as the new
CTO, I'm hiring a DevOps engineer to scale our current learning management
software to meet our unprecedented growth. We are running on a Microsoft-stack
now but you will implement newer technologies for us including NoSQL,
additional cloud computing and much more.

Technology is always evolving and we value learning, contact me directly at
akota[at]calsouthern[dot]edu or apply at [https://www.calsouthern.edu/about-
us/career-opportunities/de...](https://www.calsouthern.edu/about-us/career-
opportunities/devops-engineer)

------
morenoh149
CapsuleRx | New York City, NY NYC | full-time ONSITE

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics. We are based in New York City and launching soon. We are
seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to join
our development team.

At Capsule you will: \- Work at all levels of our Golang / React Redux / Swift
/ Postgres stack - Influence architecture, tooling, process, and culture at a
small but growing engineering shop - Contribute daily to the product dialogue
- Build things that meaningfully improve peoples’ wellbeing

You should have: \- Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve
written APIs and some front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of
Photoshop and have coded in a functional language … the more the merrier) -
Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written a
pubsub framework as a sideproject?) - Experience writing code as part of a
(preferably large) team

Bonus points if you have: \- Built db-backed RESTful APIs (Go = awesome, but
also relevant if it was in Java, Scala, Ruby, Python, etc.) - Working fluency
in technologies like ES6/ES2015, CoffeeScript, TypeScript, Sass, Less -
Knowledge of and/or interest in React - Experience setting up a web
development environment & architecting a web app from scratch (e.g. first
person on a web app team or led a web app team) - Good grasp of TDD & CI
principles - Contributed to the development of a native mobile app - Facility
with design tools like Sketch, Illustrator, or Photoshop - Led an engineering
team apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulerx/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-5328...](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulerx/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-5328..).
you can also send me messages by searching my handle

------
the7nd
Stryd, Boulder, CO | Techstars Boulder 2015 | INTERNS | Growth Marketer |
ONSITE

[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the future of
wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we've developed the
world’s first wearable power meter for runners that provides insight into
their running technique and performance.

We are looking for a growth marketing intern who has experience with web/sales
analytics, Mailchimp email lists, and customer engagement.

We also want you to be an endurance runner, or a triathlete, or at least to
have the passion about running. This is very important.

Relocating to Boulder is required. But you know what? If you like running,
this is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of opportunities to run and
train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

If interested, please send an email to angus@stryd.com

------
j3kuntz
Wish | SF (Financial District) | Full-time | Fullstack, Backend, Frontend web
development

Come help an exploding e-commerce platform scale. Our platform helps tens of
thousands of stores sell on Wish and handles millions of orders daily.

Wish is changing the way people shop by making it more convenient and
accessible to everyone on a global scale. We are passionate about connecting
relevant products to relevant people.

We're a small team working at a very massive scale. If you're interested in
building tools for customer support, content management or account managers
then apply! If you're interested in mobile apps for businesses, apply! If
you're excited about helping build tools to power tens of thousands of
businesses apply! If you love pouring over data, building data pipelines,
apply! If you're passionate about APIs and integrations, apply!

If you're interested, shoot me an email: josh `at` wish `dot` com.

------
prateekdayal
SupportBee • California • REMOTE

SupportBee is the easiest way for companies to manage their customer support
emails. While staying close to an email like experience, SupportBee gives them
the tools needed to effortlessly collaborate with their entire team on support
tickets.

We truly believe in the idea of collaborative customer support and all our
plans offer unlimited logins. We are bootstrapped, profitable and hungry for
growth. We are profitable but small enough (6 people) that you can make a last
impact on the product and the company.

We are a 100% distributed team and we are well setup for doing great work
remotely - [https://blog.supportbee.com/2015/11/17/how-we-
work/](https://blog.supportbee.com/2015/11/17/how-we-work/)

* Javascript Hacker - Frontend: To work on our single page frontend. More details at [https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/102260-javascript-hacker-fr...](https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/102260-javascript-hacker-frontend)

* Ruby Hacker: To work on our backend. More details at [https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/113370-ruby-hacker](https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/113370-ruby-hacker)

* Apps & API Developer: To work on 3rd party apps (for example integration with Basecamp) and managing our API ecosystem. More details at [https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/92171-apps-api-developer](https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/92171-apps-api-developer)

Please read our devblog to get a sense of the work we do -
[https://devblog.supportbee.com](https://devblog.supportbee.com). You can
apply by emailing us at hello@supportbee.com. We look forward to hearing from
you :)

------
D_Vernon
LiquidTalent | ONSITE in NYC

LiquidTalent allows you to click a button and request a phone call with
awesome hiring companies (for both contract and full-time).

Hirers need to respond within 30 minutes or else the request expires, and
you'll know what they decide in that time. We're looking for a senior Rails
dev to help us build out more powerful search and discovery features on our
platform. You'd be working with, 2 other Rails devs, 1 senior Angular dev, and
1 Swift dev.

We're a super early startup with seed funding. It's an amazing time to join,
as you'll have a lot of autonomy, and you'll have a good amount of control
over the direction of the product. Every week is a completely different
experience. If any of this sounds interesting, contact me at jchwick {at}
liquidtalent {dot} com [http://liquidtalent.com](http://liquidtalent.com)

------
OUD
OfferUp|Seattle/Eastside|Onsite|Full-time|Visa Transfer OK

We are changing how people connect to buy and sell locally, and are considered
the largest mobile-only marketplace in the US. Our fast-growing team is hiring
a number of positions in the Engineering and Product organization. At this
time, we are mostly looking for experienced/senior folks, but that will change
as we continue to grow.

[https://offerupnow.com/jobs/](https://offerupnow.com/jobs/)

Our tech includes Python/Django, AWS, iOS (objective-c), Android
(native/java), PostgreSQL, Linux, among others

We are a team of passionate and driven individuals who care deeply about the
work we're doing. We have raised over $90M in funding from a number of great
investors. We are committed to continuing to improve the OfferUp experience
for our users.

If interested, feel free to email dustin@offerupnow.com

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Growth Marketer | ONSITE (SF) or REMOTE |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp. Our core program is
an immersive where students only pay tuition when they get a job. We're a
mission-driven company with the goal of launching a million high-growth
careers around the world while having fun doing so.

We have a best-in-class student experience that we're beginning to offer to
the market through different modalities and products. There is significant
room to improve the breadth, depth, and analytics around our acquisition
channels… which is where you come in.

We're seeking a highly versatile hustler with strong previous startup
experience who will lead our core marketing channels and top-of-funnel
efforts. This will require you to have very strong skills along both content-
driven and paid acquisition axes as well as a creative eye for hacking new
channels. You will also interface directly with our product/engineering team
to help put together A/B tests and other product experiments, so the role is
decidedly cross-discipline and strong product/technical comfort is a must.

This is not a micromanaged role for individuals looking to "get into startups"
but rather a high ownership position where you will be accountable for
delivering results. Only individuals with a proven track record of success
will be considered.

Requirements:

* 3+ years in a growth or marketing role at a startup with demonstrable track record of results

* Strong track record working with paid campaigns, producing content, tracking analytics and sourcing creative for campaigns.

* Comfort developing and executing a growth strategy.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your general awesomeness.

------
jmarbach
Bitnami | Senior Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Profitable

Bitnami offers a library of popular server applications and development
environments that can be installed in one click, either on your laptop, in a
virtual machine or hosted in the cloud. Developers using Bitnami-packaged
stacks benefit from tested, secure and up-to-date software available for use
on any platform. With over a million deployments each month, Bitnami.com has
become the world’s most popular destination for deploying today's most popular
applications.

The ideal candidate has experience working with public cloud providers and
containers. Questions? Email me directly: jmarbach@bitnami.com

Learn more and apply to our open engineering/product/business development
roles: [https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami?lever-
via=MXV8BHOA3j](https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami?lever-via=MXV8BHOA3j)

------
joeconway
Scribd is hiring talented devs in a variety of flavors to help us build the
library of the 21st century.

Right now we’re looking for:

* Mid to Senior iOS developers (especially with experience in tech/team leadership)

* Mid to Senior Android developers

* senior JavaScript engineers

* software engineers interested in working on search, recommendation, or payments

* QA Team Manager

* engineers with domain expertise in recommendation systems and algorithms

Please note for Internships: We have filled our internship seats and are not
currently interviewing interns.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board
([http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)) where you’ll find all of our
current opening and the job descriptions. We do our best to respond within 24
hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.

We are willing and able to sponsor Visas and have several international team
members from around the world.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service
here[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog
at [http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). We recently launched
the first "Netflix for Comics"
([http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)) and Sheet Music.

More info is available at [http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3), but
as a HN user, feel free to contact us directly with any and all questions by
emailing { jacquie at scribd.com }.

------
rishiagar
Bangalore, India | ONSITE | srvs.co

Full time, relocation to Bangalore.

Srvs.Co is a smart job aggregator and recommendation engine, which after
launching as a Job Discovery Tool for the Food & Beverages industry has
pivoted to build an aggregator to help come up with smarter and intutive ways
for 1-Billion+ Blue Collar workers to find jobs. We are already adopted by
some Blue Collar workers and some top notch restaurants in New York & Brooklyn
and have an awesome team with serial entrepreneurs who have already made
exits. You can check out our current beta product @
[http://srvs.co/](http://srvs.co/)

We are presently hiring for following profile:

Android/iOS devs: We already have apps for both the platforms and now looking
for people who can come on board as full time employee and take complete
ownership of the app.

We offer competitive salary as well as equity options.

Contact: rishi@srvs.co

------
BHSPitMonkey
HelloSign.com | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

[https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs](https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs)

HelloSign is a leading provider of eSignatures. We let users sign documents
when, where, and how they want, all with the most intuitive user-interface in
the industry. It is our mission to make our customers awesome and the same
time create an awesome team at HelloSign!

We're hiring for the following positions:

• Full-stack Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/155079](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/155079)

• API Technical Support Rep -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/144731](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/144731)

p.s. Check us out on Glassdoor too!

~~~
terinjokes
It doesn't look like HelloSign supports eTokens or eID cards for signatures.
Why not?

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
The company is U.S.-based, and the U.S. government does not issue forms of
electronic ID. Electronic signatures are the most prevalent alternative to
pen/paper in this part of the world.

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | Software QA Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

CareMessage is a Stanford University born and Google and Y Combinator backed
not-for-profit social enterprise headquartered in San Francisco. Our mission
is to improve health literacy and disease self-management for underserved
populations. The CareMessage technology platform and associated disease
management programs enable healthcare organizations to facilitate
communication and outreach to promote engagement and better self-care.

CareMessage has been funded by Google.org, the Pershing Square Foundation, the
National Institutes of Health, the David and Lucile Packard Foundation, Y
Combinator, the Draper Richards Kaplan Foundation, Echoing Green, Goldman
Sachs, the William K. Bowes Jr. Foundation, the Franklin and Catherine Johnson
Foundation, LA Care, the California Community Foundation, the Ralph M. Parsons
Foundation and Stanford University's BioDesign Department. Several CareMessage
projects have been funded by the California Healthcare Foundation and Blue
Cross Blue Shield of Illinois.

CareMessage is looking for a Software QA Engineer to help with manual and
automated quality assurance of the CareMessage web application and API. You
will be responsible for entire features and will be a full member of the
CareMessage Engineering team. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development. Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails,
AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and
ownership. When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it out and
try something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the QA process and how
to make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. We're remote first! All
of our developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/lt3wim](http://grnh.se/lt3wim)

------
simpixelated
Loop33 | Junior to Mid-Level Front-end Engineer | REMOTE

Join a small but growing team of highly experienced engineers building apps
for the Real Estate industry using React.js and Node.js. Loop33 is a fully
remote software company where you'll have the opportunity to gain equity and
experience by consulting on a growing portfolio of projects.

We're looking for a smart and energetic Front-End Developer who is passionate
about writing readable, scalable, well tested code, and constantly learning
more. You must be an excellent non-verbal communicator and able to work
independently to meet a deadline.

Ideally looking for candidates with solid JS experience. We use React, Redux,
Draft.js, Material-UI, Webpack, Jasmine, among others.

[http://authenticjobs.com/jobs/27040/front-end-
engineer](http://authenticjobs.com/jobs/27040/front-end-engineer)

------
hargettp
Software Engineer | True Link Financial | San Francisco, CA (onsite)

A YC company in 2013, True Link Financial is an SF-based financial services
company that believes in quality financial services for all: from protecting
grandma’s money from scammers to providing supplemental financial tools that
support disabled Veterans.

85% of our work is in Rails, 10% is in Java, and about 5% is DevOps—AWS,
multiple SSL & IPSec VPNs, encryption, security, etc.

Our technology suite is complex, geographically distributed, and must be both
secure and robust to protect our customers, more so than your typical startup.

Did we mention that we built an IVR for customer service, and handle customer
incoming customer requests via SMS, too?

If you’re a nice person who has worked on hairy, wacky production full-stack
code before, let’s talk.

You should be someone who can make things better without being rude,
judgmental or arrogant about it.

Rockstars need not apply; session musicians only.

We hired a Rails engineer who gives frequent talks on diversity issues in
tech.

We hired a stand-up comedian and mathematician who has been blowing out our
UIs with React + Flux.

We’re migrating our deployment automation from Elastic Beanstalk + Opsworks to
Ansible.

We do stuff.

Sorry, but we are not accepting applications from recent bootcamp graduates. A
minimum of 1-2 years professional experience as a software engineer is
required, preferably with Ruby on Rails. We are also only looking to make an
in-house, full-time hire here in San Francisco and cannot support part-time,
remote, or contract work at this time.

Email jobs@truelinkfinancial.com and we'll get back to you within 2 business
days. Seriously.

Keywords if you Cmd+F’d the page: rails3, rails4, RoR, ruby, sloths, ReactJS,
Flux, Ansible, fintech, full-stack, IPSec

------
smithkl42
Swyfft | Seattle, WA (eastside) | Full Stack Developers | ONSITE

Swyfft is using sophisticated analytics, unique data sources, and a laser
focus on user experience to change how homeowners insurance is purchased. Our
system provides address-only underwriting and a one-click bindable quote: the
possible applications are nearly unlimited.

We're writing policies in limited markets now, and getting great traction: we
primarily need help expanding our systems to handle the rest of the US. Each
of the cofounders has at least one successful startup under their belt, and
collectively decades of high-level experience in the insurance industry.

We're using the MS stack - C#, TypeScript, Azure - and could use some strong
full-stack developers. You'd be getting in on the ground floor, with lots of
opportunity to shape architecture and technical direction.

If you're interested, email me at ken [at] (swyfft.com).

------
knewman
Java Applications Developer | Harvard Business Publishing,
[https://hbr.org](https://hbr.org) | Boston, MA

Harvard Business Review (HBR) is the leading destination for smart management
thinking. Through its flagship magazine, books, and digital content and tools
published on HBR.org, Harvard Business Review aims to provide professionals
around the world with rigorous insights and best practices to help lead
themselves and their organizations more effectively and to make a positive
impact.

This developer will work on our Java-based software applications to meet both
user and business needs. They will help cross functional teams gather and
document requirements for future product upgrades and enhancements. As needed,
the Application Developer will drive the design, testing, and high performance
development of systems and software to ensure the business continues to thrive
in our industry.

Responsibilities: * The Java Engineer will focus on both existing and new
applications and tools * Experience with REST web services and the Spring
Framework required. Full stack experience preferred but not required, and
junior developers are encouraged to apply. * This person needs a strong
problem-solving and analysis mindset, with an ability to analyze a problem at
a system level and determine the root cause at a technical level

Required Qualifications: * 3+ years Java application development - including
maintenance and delivery is highly desirable with some history working in a
small team environment * Proven ability to learn and apply new technologies
quickly to solve technical problems * Ability to interact with non-technical
colleagues and communicate issues in layman's terms * Has high standards and
applies those constantly * Never loses touch with the goals of the business *
Strong results orientation * Thinks bigger than the task at hand * Exhibits
excellent judgment

For more information or to apply just email Kevin Newman via
knewman[at]hbr[dot]org

------
venacareers
Java Back-end Developer - VENA SOLUTIONS - TORONTO, CA

Who are we? Check out what our product team is up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io) Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/1V544wW](http://bit.ly/1V544wW)

As our Java Back-end Developer, you will be responsible for building the
backbone for the Vena platform, building REST web services with a very modern
Java 8 backend stack.

We are seeking innovative, analytical software engineers with an aptitude for
big data, machine learning and server-side development who love to be
continually challenged to create scalable and performant code. You will work
with a team of passionate, talented software engineers who love solving hard
problems to build highly scalable web services, real-time systems, resilient
services and so much more.

------
brianyanmuk
RewardStream | Vancouver, BC | Software Developer | Full Time | Onsite

Looking for JUNIOR OR INTERMEDIATE SOFTWARE DEVELOPERS (JavaScript, Bootstrap,
Angular.JS, RESTful APIs, Java backend) to help us build out our suite of
self-service automation and client onboarding tools. RewardStream operates
referral marketing software for large brands like AT&T, Sprint, and Telus.
We're about 20 people, young team, chill office, looking to grow our customer
base very quickly.

Intermediate Link: [http://rewardstream.com/hiring-intermediate-software-
develop...](http://rewardstream.com/hiring-intermediate-software-developer-2/)

Junior Link: [http://rewardstream.com/hiring-junior-full-stack-software-
de...](http://rewardstream.com/hiring-junior-full-stack-software-developer/)

------
calvintennant
Onfleet, San Francisco, On-site, Lead Mobile Engineer

We’re looking for a top-notch lead mobile engineer to take our iOS and Android
apps to the next level. Substantial experience (2+ years) with both iOS and
Android is a must. A deep understanding of mission-critical, location-based
applications (especially the challenges around global use) is a huge plus.

We're building a modular platform that solves the hard technical problems
around fleets of mobile workforces (e.g. route optimization, simplified
dispatch UX/UI, real-time location tracking, driver mobile apps for multiple
platforms). We provide an end-to-end solution for assigning work, tracking
drivers and driver performance, and providing a delightful end-user experience
with automatic SMS updates including accurate ETAs and a map to track
deliveries en route. Onfleet powers hundreds of thousands of deliveries every
month, for hundreds of businesses around the world.

Our backend is built using the latest technologies, including Node.js, Redis,
Postgres, MongoDB, and WebSockets. Our product is mission-critical, so
reliability and stability are essential. Our mobile apps use the latest
frameworks and must be extremely robust in all types of device and
connectivity situations. Our customers’ drivers see our apps as their most
essential work tool and spend much of their day interacting with them.

As our third engineering hire, and only dedicated mobile engineer, you will
work very closely with our product-focused founding team to bring a perfect
delivery management experience to SMBs and other delivery-centric tech
companies, enabling them to scale their businesses and delight their
customers. We’ve recently passed the 1M delivery mark and are growing
aggressively on all fronts month over month.

More details here: [https://onfleet.com/careers](https://onfleet.com/careers)

Feel free to email our VP of Engineering m[at]onfleet.com with any questions
you might have.

------
ebounty
Amazon Alexa - Software Engineers and Research Scientists

Kendall Square, Cambridge | Seattle HQ | Sunnyvale Innovation Center

Are you interested in smart homes, speech technology, and being in on the
ground floor of how millions of people interact with devices every day? We're
pioneering the future and we still all fit in one room.

If you are a software engineer who loves to build new consumer facing
products, has experience shipping production code, and likes working in small
teams - we would love to meet you!

If you are a research scientist or have just graduated with your PhD, are
interest in NLP, ML, and linguistics-please reach out!

Amazon Echo and Alexa is a small team composed of inventors, developers, and
scientists working on audio, machine learning, speech and natural language
solutions that revolutionize how customers interact with Amazon’s products and
services.

I'd love to hear from you! Please send me a note - ebbounty@amazon.com

Best, Emma

------
micah_chatt
Skuid | [http://www.skuid.com](http://www.skuid.com) | Chattanooga, TN/ San
Francisco / London | Fulltime onsite only

Skuid is a User Experience platform with offices in Chattanooga and San
Francisco. We invented Skuid so you can design and develop a scalable,
customizable user experience while building a custom app, incorporating data
from almost any other platform, all without writing code. And we have a
rapidly growing, international, fanatic customer base using enterprise
applications custom tailored with Skuid to drive their business.

Bespoke UX at blazing speed.

^^ Marketing-speak.

Skuid is a UI and model layer so enterprises can create interactive data-
driven websites connecting to their own data without code.

^^ Developer-speak.

Hiring for:

* Software Engineers (Frontend and backend) (NodeJS/HapiJS, Postgres)

* Site Reliability Engineers (AWS, Docker, Mesos, Go, Python)

Come join our Skuad!

Email resume and cover letter to: mike@skuid.com

------
latt
AT&T | Plano, TX (Dallas, DFW) | Full-time | Onsite

My team at AT&T Big Data is looking for a Data Engineer/Software Engineer.

Keywords: data wrangling, data munging, distributed computing, Hadoop, Pig,
Hive, NoSQL, SQL, Spark, Scala, Clojure, Scalding, Cascalog, PyCascading,
STORM

You definitely don't need to know all the technology I've listed above, but
you have to know how to process petabytes of messy data in a distributed
computing system.

Apply here: [http://connect.att.jobs/plano/big-
data/jobid10049071-profess...](http://connect.att.jobs/plano/big-
data/jobid10049071-professional-big-data-software-eng-jobs) Requisition ID:
1619405

(Check out the other AT&T Big Data positions while you're there, we hire data
scientists and interns as well. My team will be posting a data scientist
position in a few days.)

------
danielamc
Uken Games [http://uken.com](http://uken.com) \- Toronto, full-time onsite

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
sdillingham
KPCC (Southern California Public Radio) is looking to fill two roles:

Applications Developer (Audio) | Los Angeles or remote | Full-Time

Some of the biggest names in public radio - NPR, KPCC, WNYC, and WHYY - are
partnering to build a system that simplifies the workflow and delivery of on-
demand and podcast audio. Our goal is to create the platform that many public
radio stations use to power their digital audio future.

We’re looking for a passionate developer to build the core systems and
services around audio upload, management and delivery. If you're a dev who
loves podcasts and public radio, this is a unique opportunity to have an
impact on the future of the industry. Developers on our team work across the
stack to build web applications, and get excited about learning new things.
Most of our apps are written using Rails, Ruby, Javascript, Node.js and the
Elastic stack.

The development of this project will be led by the product team at KPCC. We're
based in Pasadena, but are open to remote candidates. If you're interested,
check out our full posting here:
[http://bit.ly/1m8yQps](http://bit.ly/1m8yQps).

//////////

DevOps Engineer | Los Angeles | Full-Time

We’re looking for a systems-focused engineer who wants to build infrastructure
to support the next generation of news and audio delivery platforms for public
radio.

Our applications range from high-traffic media websites and publishing
platforms to streaming and on-demand audio delivery, and the problem space
around audio infrastructure is interesting and challenging. We run our systems
on a mix of cloud/datacenter, currently use Chef/Consul/VMWare, and our
software is mostly written in Ruby and Javascript.

If you're interested, apply here:
[http://bit.ly/1VYBuwJ](http://bit.ly/1VYBuwJ).

~~~
JDiculous
That is literally the worst job application site I've ever seen. I actually
took the time to go through the whole thing just to be told I need to complete
the work history section, but for the work history section I'm required to
fill out Company phone #, supervisor name, and title? I'm not even able to
delete companies, so the only way I can possibly finish the section is to fill
them out for all 6 jobs that LinkedIn imported. So I gave up.

You really should just list an email or have a simpler application system.
Only the most desperate applicants (ie. lowest quality) are going to go
through the hassle of submitting an application on that site.

------
mikehall314
Digital Design Labs | Liverpool, UK | Full Time | ONSITE

Digital Design Labs are a web innovation company, developing mobile-first
products for the horse racing, betting, and gaming market. We are looking for
a talented Frontend Developer to join our small technical team in Liverpool.

This individual will love the web, sweat the details, and be enthusiastic
about producing an exceptional product. Our development process is often
discussion-led, and the successful candidate will be expected to participate
in robust conversations on how best to solve a set of requirements, including
challenging established conventions within the company where appropriate.

Key skills include HTML5, CSS3, SASS, Git, and JavaScript. Some PHP experience
would be ideal, but is not a requirement; this role is all about the frontend.
Other beneficial skills include SVG, JSON, Gulp, and Babel.

hello@digitaldesignlabs.com

------
joemukai
Proletariat | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Fulltime | Multiple Positions

Proletariat is a Boston-based startup built by game-industry veterans from
Harmonix, Turbine, Media Molecule, and Insomniac. We lovingly handcraft
engaging gaming experiences, focusing on creating great multiplayer games.
Like the original revolution, Proletariat rises up to wrest game development
from big industry and return it to the people—and we’re looking for some
awesome people to help us do it!

We currently have the following engineering positions available: Senior
Gameplay Engineer Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer, Web
Developer

More information and the full list of available positions can be found at
[http://proletariat.com/careers](http://proletariat.com/careers). If
interested please contact us at careers@proletariat.com

------
gresh
Amazon Web Services [http://aws.amazon.com](http://aws.amazon.com) Cambridge,
MA

Amazon Web Services (AWS) is looking for experienced technologists who want to
help customers build awesome solutions to solve their business challenges. Are
you interested in joining a high caliber technical team? Do you want to be
part of the rapid pace of innovation we deliver to our customers? Do you
believe you have what it takes to raise the bar? If so…

Enterprise Solutions Architects
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/392660](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/392660)

Cloud Solutions Architects
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/387256](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/387256)

Or contact me-greshock at amazon dot com

Relocation Available

------
pjsugi
InVenture | Santa Monica, CA | Full-time

We are looking for a Data Scientist who is excite to tackle on e of the
world's largest challenges: financial inclusion. We are a world leader in
providing direct loans and financial services in emerging markets.

In this role, you will build and own models that have a massive impact on our
customers lives. You will solve hard problems, such as taking our existing
country-level fraud and credit models, and combining them into a global model.
You will use your expertise in NLP, communication networks, and/or geospatial
analysis to extract insights from our deep and diverse dataset.

We are back by Data Collective (DCVC), Lowercase Capital (Chris Sacca), Google
Ventures, Collaborative Fund, and other leading venture & impact investors.

Please email peter@inventure.com for more information and include "hacker
news" in the subject.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure | SF Bay Area (San Mateo), CA | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VC, growth, and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Jet actually growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in Austin?
      - Does rain on Black Friday reduce Best Buy's revenue, or just shift it online?
      - (More examples: http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)
    

We were part of YC S15 and launched in August:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-
off...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-offering-
powerful-live-data-analysis-of-publicprivate-companies/)

We’re a 6-person team solving hard problems with really cool data. We’re
looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (stats + ML; AWS, MTurk, NLP, and Spark helpful)
      - Data Engineer (Python/JVM; AWS; stream processing)
      - Software Engineer (frontend/backend/full-stack; Python/JVM/Go; D3; AWS; React/Angular)
      - UI/UX Designer (web; data viz)
      - Research Scientist (stats, R; SQL and Python helpful; PhD in behavioral/social/hard science or math preferred)
      - First business hire (BD / sales / strategy / operations)
      - Others (opportunistic)
    

Competitive salary and substantial equity. We want our early team to have a
large stake in our success.

We have phenomenal traction and a strong, undisclosed seed round. Select
investors include: Bessemer Venture Partners, Foundation Capital, Norwest
Venture Partners, Shasta Ventures, and Y Combinator.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

Email me directly, I’m a founder. (mike@)

------
samsolomon
Atlanta, GA | iOS and Rails Engineers | Contract

[http://sideprize.com/](http://sideprize.com/)

SidePrize handles league finances for fantasy sports. We're backed by the Los
Angeles Dodgers and have won several awards including Rookie of the Year from
the Fantasy Sports Trade Association. We're looking for someone to lead our
mobile development efforts.

Required:

* Experience writing and maintaining iOS/Rails applications.

* Great writing and communication skills. One or more members is often remote, being able to communicate by writing is of critical importance.

* Good requirement-gathering skills. Starting with a problem and working from there to understand how the problem can be solved is a valuable skill.

* A strong interest in sports.

Preferred:

* A strong interest in fantasy sports and sports statistics.

* Experience building fantasy sports or similar applications.

If you're interested, send an email to tareq@sideprize.com.

------
typpo
Software Engineer/Tech Lead | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF | Onsite

Zenysis helps governments and international organizations analyze their data
for insights that save lives.

Developing countries are using Zenysis right now to deliver emergency aid to
millions of people in need, stop infectious disease outbreaks, deliver
lifesaving vaccines to millions of children, and more.

As employee #1, you'll lead development of our data integration and analysis
platform, working closely with the founders to grow the company. You will also
travel around the world to connect with vastly underserved populations,
understand their problems, and build software that will impact entire
countries.

Email ian@zenysis.com if you're interested. Some more info here:
[http://www.zenysis.com/jobs.html](http://www.zenysis.com/jobs.html)

------
papaver
Talenthouse | Fullstacker | West Hollywood, CA (REMOTE or ONSITE) | Fulltime |
$120k

[https://www.talenthouse.com/collaborate/all](https://www.talenthouse.com/collaborate/all)

Seeking a senior engineer capable of jiving well with a tiny and nimble team.
We take pride in the code we write and take care of our posse. The main office
is in West Hollywood but most of the tech team works remotely. Slack,
Hangouts, Trello, GitHub, and Hackpad help keep the team communications
current, emails are rare between the engineering team. We believe in
transparency which leads to a culture of trust, which in turn leads to a lot
more flexibility than most other companies.

Our development tower consists of play/slick/postgres/redis/react/angular
glued together using scala/html/javascript/less. It's not necessary you know
any of the tech or languages, though definitely helpful. An eagerness to learn
new technology and having strong problem solving skills mixed with a little
tenacity and grit will take you a long way.

Our platform enables artist all over the world to receive exposure through
marketing channels they may have never dreamed possible. We work with both
brands and popular artists to bring creative briefs to our community. Several
artists have experienced life changing opportunities through our work.

I've been working at Talenthouse for just a little over a year. Having worked
at a dozen companies before this and as a freelancer, its my favorite so far.
The team I get to work with is top notch. Individual needs are met all the
while still delivering the required technology to push the company another
step forward. I picked up the technology on the way and can say its been an
amazing experience working with scala, definitely my favorite language now
(out of the 13 others I’ve used in production over the last decade).

Give us a ping at jobs@talenthouse.com to open up a conversion, mention the
hacker news post. Cheers.

------
jeffthespasm
Trunk Club
([https://www.trunkclub.com/engineering](https://www.trunkclub.com/engineering))
| Chicago, IL | Multiple Positions | ONSITE

We're building 1:1 relationships at scale, empowering both stylists and
members to build confidence-inspiring wardrobes. We recently launched our
women's business and are continuing to innovate in the fashion space. We have
tons of exciting work to do and would love a few more excited folks to do that
with us in 2016.

Our stack is generally Ruby, Postgres, Sinatra on the backend and React+Flux
(Alt) on the frontend. We're not tied to those tools and also have some Node,
Elasticsearch, Redis, and Kafka in the mix.

[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers)

------
realdlee
BuildZoom | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

Hi, we're BuildZoom (YC Winter 2013), a remodeling & construction marketplace
with 1M+ visitors/month and strong traction and growth. We're hiring for
multiple engineering roles (full stack, front-end, data) as well as many non-
technical roles. Tons of interesting problems to deal with as we continue to
grow!

You can apply directly at the link below or feel free to email me with
questions or to chat at dlee (at) buildzoom (dot) com.

www.buildzoom.com/careers

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2015/10/14/buildzoom-
rai...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2015/10/14/buildzoom-
raises-10-6-million-from-formation-8-y-combinator-to-focus-on-high-end-home-
improvements/#39b352076d9a)

------
PelotonCycle
Peloton Cycle | NYC, NY | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com](https://www.pelotoncycle.com) At Peloton we are
changing the way people get fit by delivering live-streaming indoor cycling
classes to the most advanced indoor bike.

Some recent press about us:
[https://business.facebook.com/PelotonCycle/videos/vb.2764545...](https://business.facebook.com/PelotonCycle/videos/vb.2764545..).

We are actively looking for: * Software Engineer (Python) -
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oDxKYfwC](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oDxKYfwC)

* Frontend Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onAKYfwp](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onAKYfwp)

* iOS Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onyb0fwQ](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onyb0fwQ)

* Android Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oesJYfw7](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oesJYfw7)

* Software Engineer (DevOps) - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww)

* Data Engineer- [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oEPF0fwS](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oEPF0fwS)

More info:
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers)
or just shoot us an email jobs@pelotoncycle.com

------
jisto
Jisto ([http://www.jisto.com](http://www.jisto.com)) | Boston | Full-time |
On-site

Jisto helps its customers run many more workloads on their (typically-
underutilized, existing or new) data centers and cloud resources, without
disrupting their existing mission-critical and legacy workloads and
infrastructure.

Jisto leverages the exciting, open-source innovations in containerization and
abstract cloud-workload scheduling, allowing companies to safely tap into
their otherwise-wasted resources, and putting those resources to work running
modern applications. These applications can run alongside any traditional
enterprise products (whether they are containerized or not), while avoiding
any resource disruption or contention.

We have 3 open positions that all come with competitive salary and equity:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer)

\- Enterprise Software Engineer:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#enterprise_software_engi...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#enterprise_software_engineer)

\- Systems Engineer/Architect:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#systems_engineer_archite...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#systems_engineer_architect)

Jisto is located in the heart of Boston. We’re an early-stage startup that is
well-funded, well-connected, and poised for rapid growth. Our team has
previously worked at startups, venture capital firms, and some of the largest
software enterprises.

To apply, please email your resume or CV to us at careers@jisto.com.

Know someone who might be a good it? Refer them to us at referrals@jisto.com,
and if we hire them, we will reward you with $2,500.

------
antognini
Persyst ([http://www.persyst.com](http://www.persyst.com)) | San Diego, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Software Engineer

Persyst is the worldwide leader in EEG software. Our software is used daily by
thousands of neurologists at hundreds of hospitals around the world. We have
pioneered the use of digital signal processing and neural networks in order to
remove artifacts and interpret EEG data. Now we are looking for team members
to help develop the next generation of tools with the ultimate goal of
replacing the routine human interpretation of EEG data. We are a small company
(15 employees) that has been around since 1987 with stable and growing
revenue.

Our software is written primarily in C++, but experience in C++ is not
required. Please contact us at jobs@persyst.com.

------
daniel_sim
Westfield Labs | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[http://www.westfieldlabs.com](http://www.westfieldlabs.com)

We're hiring across a range of engineering positions. But the coolest is
definitely this one:

"Contribute to a next generation JavaScript library for indoor mapping, which
utilizes WebGL, physics, indoor positioning, and wayfinding. The engineer will
be responsible for adding new features and apply performance improvements to
the existing code base. You will solve challenging problems like applying
performant collision detection algorithms for UI elements, or creating a
solution for turn-by-turn directions. We are changing the game for indoor
mapping, positioning, and wayfinding, as well as some top-secret research
ideas (Pst - there will be robots).

dsim@us.westfield.com

------
flysonic10
INDIEGOGO - SAN FRANCISCO, CA - Software Engineers - Web

Come join us in building out Indiegogo's platform to help entrepreneurs bring
their idea from concept to market. We're all full-stack engineers and build
mainly on Rails and Angular with a dusting of React.

Indiegogo is the type of place that empowers you to take an idea and run with
it.

We're hiring for:

\- Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1TloEcm](http://bit.ly/1TloEcm)

\- Devops Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1SG4CWG](http://bit.ly/1SG4CWG)

\- Product Designer - [http://bit.ly/1M6Zagq](http://bit.ly/1M6Zagq)

I'm a Software Engineer here and can answer any questions. Feel free to reach
out directly: w+hn@indiegogo.com (engineers only - don't abuse it)

------
freewizard
FreeWheel • New York City • Full Time • ONSITE • VISA sponsor available

FreeWheel helps the television industry generate revenue from their premium
content through a robust technology platform, which enables consumers to watch
entertainment on any devices from PC, mobile, set-top box to traditional TV.

FreeWheel New York Engineering Team is part of our global engineering team who
are building advanced and high quality applications, servers and tools to
manage million dollar deals, handle billions of daily requests and process
terabytes of raw data everyday. We are hiring for:

\- Senior Golang Developer

\- Senior Hadoop Developer

\- Senior iOS/Android Developer

\- Senior Web Developer (React + Rails)

\- Lead QA Automation and DevOps

Detail & apply: [http://freewheel.tv/careers/](http://freewheel.tv/careers/)
(please mention HN as source)

------
CaveTech
Jumbleberry ([https://jumbleberry.com/](https://jumbleberry.com/)) | Toronto,
Canada | ONSITE | Full Time ONSITE | VP Technology, Senior Developers,
Intermediate Developers | Backend, Frontend, Machine Learning, ML, UI, UX

Jumbleberry is a bootstrapped, profitable startup operating as a CPA (Cost Per
Acquisition) Ad Network. For the past 5 years we’ve offered our clients cost
certainty and dependability for their online advertising campaigns.

We're in the process of building out new web based platforms for Advertisers
and Marketers to connect and sell online. In addition, we’re investing heavily
in analytics and optimization infrastructure using Machine Learning to auto-
optimize conversion funnels, decrease customer acquisition costs and provide
targeted recommendations to our users as a means of making their campaigns
more profitable.

Your work will touch our entire network which drives hundreds of thousands of
sales per month, where even a small performance improvement can have a large
impact. We’re in the early stages of building out new systems and
infrastructure, giving you the opportunity to play a large role in the future
state of Jumbleberry and online advertising. Over the coming months you will
help build out customer facing portals, wrangle backend data, and contribute
to machine learning & optimization pipelines that will enable us make each day
better than the last. Bring your ideas, excitement and skill to our team and
we will foster your personal growth and give you the opportunity to make
meaningful and far-reaching contributions.

We're running Ubuntu, NodeJS, PHP, Nginx, Redis, MySQL, Redshift, Gearman,
Aurora, Chef, Java, ReactJS, and many others.

We have a great office downtown Toronto and are seeking skilled individuals
who are excited by R&D, backend development, analytics, and performance
optimization. We have a work hard, play hard mentality.

Get in touch with me at ian@jumbleberry.com. I'd love to discuss more about
our future plans and how you can fit in.

------
rahuljayaraman
ActiveSphere | Bangalore
[http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html](http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html)

We’re looking for sensible, curious and persistent programmers.

We're a consulting company. If you join us, you would find colleagues who have
written code in JavaScript (ES6), Go, Ruby, Erlang, Haskell, Scheme, Elisp and
more using, D3, React, Angular, ko, NodeJS, TypeScript, Ruby on Rails and
more. We built a tunneling solution in Go, a Chat Server in Erlang, a Font
converter in Haskell, a DynamoDB emulator in Ruby, a Remote debugger (in
JavaScript, and Go), a Youtube annotation extension in JavaScript and more.

[http://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html](http://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html)

------
dshamis317
HubSpot, Cambridge, MA, Onsite Web Developer (Front-End and/or Full-Stack)

The Marketing Team at HubSpot is looking for web developers, both front-end
and full-stack in Cambridge, MA. This is an exciting opportunity to join a
growing team within a larger organization. HubSpot was ranked the #4 Best
Place to Work For by Glassdoor this year and is truly a remarkable place.

Please check out our new Careers site at
[http://www.hubspot.com/jobs](http://www.hubspot.com/jobs)

And information on the role at
[http://www.hubspot.com/jobs/apply?gh_jid=131555&gh_src=hsn1x...](http://www.hubspot.com/jobs/apply?gh_jid=131555&gh_src=hsn1xf)

To learn more about the role or to apply, please email dshamis@hubspot.com.

------
hinting
Remix | San Francisco, CA (ONSITE) | Full-time

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

We're working with 100+ cities including Oakland, Baltimore, San Antonio,
Miami, Calgary, and Melbourne. All in one year.

The easiest way to understand what we're doing is this two minute demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-JpgoUKr5I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-JpgoUKr5I)

We're hiring across the board, but especially looking for:

\- Product Designers \- Product Marketers \- Front-end Engineers

More at [http://getremix.com/jobs](http://getremix.com/jobs)

~~~
ugotsoul
I love your product! It's wonderful to see transit + census data presented so
clearly.

I didn't see any front-end engineering roles open on
[http://getremix.com/jobs](http://getremix.com/jobs): is that an omission?

------
perrylaj
Inductive Automation | Folsom, CA (Sacramento area) | Full-Time | Software
Engineer / Senior Software Engineer

Onsite ( 2 days of remote work/week optional )

inductiveautomation.com

We're a medium sized growing software company with an Industrial Automation
platform currently used in nearly every industry imaginable.

Our Software Engineering team needs to grow. To quote a listing on our careers
page ([https://inductiveautomatio.com/about/careers/senior-
software...](https://inductiveautomatio.com/about/careers/senior-software-
engineer)): "We are currently starting a major new project that will require
both Java and front-end web programming skills. If you dream of working with a
hands-on, tight-knit group of developers working every day to delight
customers worldwide with a product they actually need, we look forward to
talking to you."

Our core server-side platform is Java based, with Python/Jython, Scala, JS and
others. Our platform is large and flexibile, providing many areas/fields of
development to work in.

We use the tools that we want, everyone's input is valued, good ideas are
pursued. We work fairly independently, so its a job that fits self-starters.
The right person probably has some Java SE experience, is knowledgeable about
web application development, networking, and has some experience working on
front-end with modern JS. That said, I'd encourage anyone to inquire if they
have a decent foundation in software engineering and are able/willing to learn
quickly.

I'm a member of the dev team posting this outside of our normal HR pipeline.
Feel free to post/get in touch with me with any technical questions.

We have openings for a number of other non-development roles as well.

Careers page:
[https://inductiveautomation.com/about/careers/](https://inductiveautomation.com/about/careers/)

------
jchin
WiseBanyan | Front End Developer | Las Vegas, NV | Onsite

WiseBanyan is the world’s first free financial advisor, whose mission is to
ensure everyone can achieve their financial goals. We’re rethinking how the
world experiences professional financial services, starting with providing
investment management and financial planning for free, with no minimum to
start, and completely online. We opened our doors in 2014 and already have
tens of thousands of clients and tens of millions of dollars invested on
WiseBanyan through our web app and our newly released iOS and Android apps.

More info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/132448165](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/132448165)

Email our CTO Fernando at fernando@wisebanyan.com

------
NewsNow
Software Developer/Web Developer/Product Manager | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK
| Full-time, permanent

Passionate about any area of news, sport, or fairness in news reporting?
Relish crafting elegant solutions to hard technical and business problems,
using whatever is the best tool for the job? Thrive in an open, collaborative
environment, where the best ideas can come from anyone? Confident and
articulate about what you know, and humble and articulate about what you
don't? Fancy the idea of competing with Google, by being clever rather than
colossal?

Then why not consider joining NewsNow.co.uk, news aggregator and top ten UK
media publisher with 15M users monthly. Established 1998 and profitable ever
since, our ethos and business models have stood the test of time. Ours is a
developer-led company: our Founder and CEO heads up our development team.

We currently have three opportunities: \- As a /software developer/, you’d be
working on projects including our unique in-house article classification
engine, generating live digests of our most compelling content, or mining live
streams of data about events from all over the world. \- As a /web developer/,
you’d work on projects like letting users view images from the news, and rate
articles. \- As a /product manager/, you’d help us to ‘get it right’ through
your zest for software development and the user experience, your passion and
excitement for our business and your ability to inspire this in the rest of
the team.

We run Debian Linux on our co-located raw metal and on AWS EC2/VPC, with
MySQL, Apache, and in-house code written in a variety of languages. We do our
web development in HTML5, CSS3, advanced JavaScript, jQuery. We use OO
patterns in coding.

We’re also welcoming applications from remote developers if you live within
about an hour of London.

If you like the sound of us, we’d love to hear about you. Please get in touch!

[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
yawgmoth
LLamasoft, Inc | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite | llamasoft.com

We have a spot open for a junior - junior/intermediate developer on our team,
which supports several web initiatives within LLamasoft, but primarily
www.supplychainguru.com. Our product is focused on modeling supply chains and
calculating interesting costs and times on them.

We're using .NET MVC with JavaScript on our client. An ideal dev is someone
who wants to spend 80-90% or more time with hands on keyboard, improving their
skills as a developer. Someone who would hunt down an analyst when items are
not clear. In this role, people skills and desire to learn are more important
than up-front technical skills.

Please apply through the careers page on our website or e-mail
careers@llamasoft.com if you have any questions.

Thank you for reading!

------
ryguytilidie
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more
thoughtful approach to buying or selling their dream home. We have an amazing
team of talented and passionate engineers and data scientists.

We are looking for data scientists, front-end engineers, generalist software
engineers and to help us change the real estate industry.

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most
important transaction.

Please email directly at: ryan.jordan@opendoor.com

------
DanielleEZ
EquityZen | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time EquityZen improves the way
startup employees are paid. We unlock the value of their equity compensation
in a way that benefits all key players: the shareholder, the company, and the
investor. We build industry-defining technology as the premier platform for
private placements. Why join EquityZen?Our promise to you: you will learn
more, faster than you can imagine. * Software Engineers (python, django,
JS/Bootstrap/angularJS, PG, AWS) Full Stack, Front End, and Back End Meet us &
get started here: [https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
danweaver
Exosite | Minneapolis, MN | UI Lead | onsite

Exosite provides a platform for the internet of things, primarily targeted at
industrial automation and white goods product developers. Our bread and butter
is helping old school hardware manufacturers connect their product to the
internet.

You are a front end dev with experience delivering single page apps with an
element of real time behavior. You help guide other UI devs toward good
development practices-- that's the "lead" part of the job.

This position is in our products group building developer tools, so experience
with any of these is a plus: 1. hardware hacking 2. building developer-facing
tools 3. building SaaS products. Our UI stack is React/Redux and Node.

If this sounds like you, please contact me at danweaver at exosite dot com.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Frontend; Product | San Francisco [ONSITE]

Build a better product during the day, and more families will gain electricity
for the first time that night.

Angaza enables consumer financing of off-grid energy solutions in emerging
markets:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl..).

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/product-
manager/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/product-manager/)

------
k_panesar
Nativ Mobile | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We are building our new product, Pairade
([http://angel.co/pairade](http://angel.co/pairade)). At Pairade, we look at
apps as a media channel, and the way we consume and think about apps will
change in the near future; downloading will become streaming. Thus, we are
creating a central hub for these apps, services, and content: a single app
platform that allows you to access all your favorite stuff, instantly. It's
all inside a Card.

iOS Engineer: [https://angel.co/pairade/jobs/120805-ios-
engineer](https://angel.co/pairade/jobs/120805-ios-engineer)

Email me directly (co-founder/CTO): kiran@nativ.com

------
roflc0ptic
Senior front end developer - Tampa, Florida Senior back end developer - Tampa,
Florida Junior developer, 1-2 years min experience - Tampa, Florida

PricewaterhouseCoopers, Risk Assurance. We're trying to transform the audit
from people driven to machine driven, at the largest auditing firm in the
world. We're a scala shop, using the play framework and react, spark, elastic
search, Postgres, docker. You keep hearing about how even white collar jobs
are being replaced with software? We're the ones making it happen. We'll
relocate the right people.

We're flexible about who we hire - you don't have to know scala (though it
doesn't hurt your chances). Ops experience is a plus. So is UIMA and Ruta
experience.

Come wag the dog with us. Daniel.porter@pwc.com

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Engineering Manager – PaaS_

 _Senior Network Engineers_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Full Stack Web)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (New Product)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Rest API)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile Emulator /Simulator Cloud)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
jmcbride
Otherlab | SF Mission | Full-time | Software Engineer / Applied Math / Physics

We're hiring a few people for a new project to build engineering and
simulation tools for compliant structures. Otherlab
([https://otherlab.com/](https://otherlab.com/)) has several projects building
compliant robots, exoskeletons, heat exchangers, and other "soft" machines.
Now we have the opportunity to build some software tools to help make these
projects even better.

Experience with C++ and Python would be useful, as would some exposure to
mathematical modeling, computational geometry, or current industry standard
tools such as Comsol/Ansys/etc.

If you're interested shoot us an email at hn@otherlab.com

------
layble
Narrative IO | Software Engineer / Employee #2 | NYC | Full-time | On Site

The following job is for employee number two at an obviously very early stage
startup. Please reach out to me (founder) directly. I'm happy to answer
questions and go a little deeper than makes sense in a job post. My last two
companies, where I was on the management team but not a founder, have had
successful exits.

Nick nick (at) narrative.io

\---

At Narrative we believe that data are incredibly valuable assets for modern
businesses. Unfortunately not every business have the data they need.
Conversely many companies have large data sets that they are aren't getting
the full potential value out of. To help solve this problem, Narrative is
building an unstructured data marketplace that will enable the efficient
discovery, pricing, transaction, and delivery of data between companies. We
are looking for people to join us to achieve this goal.

This is the first full-time hire at the company and the role would be employee
#2 after the founder. As such this person needs to to be willing to walk into
a situation with a lot of big challenges as well as uncountable unknowns.

An early version of our backend infrastructure is already in production, but
we're looking to quickly expand the feature set while maintaining a highly
reliable and scalable platform. Where are we today?

Today's data collection platform is built on top of Amazon Web Services. All
backend code is written in Scala using open source technologies like Jetty,
Apache Thrift, Kafka, and ZooKeeper.

What is next?

While we think this is a good start there are already some pressing
architectural needs that need to be addressed to make the platform truly
scalable. These include the design and implementation of our next generation
core infrastructure, migration of data from our legacy systems, and building
out our data analytics framework. We're also actively on boarding new
customers who will have a variety of new data types and requirements on how
they will be traded.

------
bnomis
Seedlink Technology | Shanghai | Full Time | OnSite

Seedlink is using machine learning to transform the recruiting industry. Using
neural networks, we analyse gigabytes of data to produce models of ideal
candidates. We then match candidates’ responses against our models to predict
which candidates best fit our clients’ requirements.

We have big plans to grow internationally and to apply our technology to a
range of industries.

We're looking for a variety of engineers: front end, back end, full stack,
devops, machine learning, data science, management...

Please see
[http://www.seedlinktech.com/careers/](http://www.seedlinktech.com/careers/)
for a full list of vacancies.

Happy to answer any questions: simon.blanchard@seedlinktech.com

------
drmavenrebe
Fooda | Chicago, IL | Senior Software Engineer

* [http://fooda.theresumator.com/apply/Pg5ti9](http://fooda.theresumator.com/apply/Pg5ti9)

* ONSITE preferred right now

* We write a lot of Ruby, run Docker on AWS and like to eat lunch together. Come join us!

~~~
thoughtpalette
You're still there Dave? How's that beard?

~~~
thoughtpalette
Appreciate the down vote on a comment from an ex-coworker. Typical HN.

------
jewels48514
Zocdoc| NYC | ONSITE, VISAS sponsored | Serverside apps, client apps, C#.NET

Join Zocdoc NYC and help us build the future of digital healthcare! We are
hiring for the following roles- link to the job site:
[https://www.zocdoc.com/careers](https://www.zocdoc.com/careers)

Engineering Manager - Data Engineering New York, NY Principal Software
Engineer New York, NY Senior Software Engineer New York, NY Software Intern
New York, NY Principal Software Engineer - Sponsored Results New York, NY
Senior Software Engineer - CRM New York, NY Senior Software Engineer - Billing
New York, NY Senior UX Design Manager New York, NY Product Manager New York,
NY

My email is julie.mercurio@zocdoc.com- send me your details!

------
jetcom
Iterable ([https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA

Come join Iterable. We are 15 people bringing the growth hacking tools that
consumer Internet companies like Twitter/Facebook build internally to other
large-scale companies. We aim to build the best user growth engine on the
planet. It's crazy how messaging and email usage are changing, but the
technology and capabilities haven't caught up to the 21st century.

Our team of hackers and thinkers is from quant finance/Twitter/Google, (we
built large parts of Twitter's growth systems). One of our top level goals is
to build a uniquely fun and growth oriented company culture. Knowledge sharing
in any capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction
markets or PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely
functional data structures to others? We pair program, design together, and
generally create a learn-and-teach environment here. This is an opportunity to
join a super-fast growing startup, in a huge market and with a great team,
while it's still early.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face:

    
    
        - Scale our messaging API
        - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
        - Write software to build machine learned user models 
        - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
        - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform
    

Some aspects of our culture that make us different: - We are all very focused
on self improvement - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values (work
when you want, on what you want) - We are chill and empathetic people - The
company is completely transparent Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - Elasticsearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
    

You'll get to work with us at our office at 5th and Market in San Francisco.
If this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you, please email
me: andrew at my company name

------
sid6376
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \- Amsterdam,
Netherlands | Full time | On-site only|relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its
dutch equivalent anyway) is taken care of by the company.

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. The work environment is very international and everybody
speaks fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely tuned. They
take care of you from the moment you get an offer to the point you have set up
your house in Amsterdam. Several people have reached out to me from these
threads and have been flown to Amsterdam for interviews. Around 10 people have
been given offers and more are in the middle of the interview process.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news).

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog: [http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- Senior Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/n4o02e](http://grnh.se/n4o02e)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

For all available positions take a look here:
[http://grnh.se/3ryvfg](http://grnh.se/3ryvfg)

------
iamtrevor
Tableau | Seattle WA, Kirkland WA | ONSITE

Our team is in the early stages of designing and implementing new mechanisms
for Tableau's products to seamlessly create and share their work with one
another, and helping facilitate continued strategic architectural investments
towards improved productivity.

We're looking for good people who are software engineers with 5+ years of
experience in at least one OO language (e.g. C#, Java, or C++) with experience
seeing projects end-to-end. Experience with file versioning, XML, and/or XSD
is a plus.

Opening is here: [http://rolp.co/96Ux9](http://rolp.co/96Ux9)

If you're interested, ping me directly (Trevor Hall, the hiring manager:
trhall@…) and we can chat.

------
jordanfowler
CapLinked | Los Angeles (Remote OK) | Full-time | Senior Developer/Full-Stack
Developer

We're building Secure Enterprise Sharing software. When it comes to sharing
documents for business transactions and other sensitive dealings, CapLinked is
the clear industry leader. With a strong technical, sales, and management team
with top investors, this is an opportunity to be an integral part of a growing
team.

You: Rails, Node, Angular, Postgresql, ElasticSearch, Redis developer. We deal
with many third-party libraries (open source and proprietary) to
process/protect/store documents. Experience with DRM, Watermarking, and/or
handling large PDF and Word documents a huge PLUS.

Join our team talented and growing team!

Email me: jordan(at)caplinked(dot)com

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Cambridge, MA, ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer (Angular, Python,
AWS) | [https://www.datakitchen.io/](https://www.datakitchen.io/)

At DataKitchen we help make Analytics Agile. Increasingly Analytic Teams are
tasked with delivering both original insight and production analytics. Our
cloud based software helps Analytic Teams become Fast and Not Fragile. We are
bootstrapped, over $1 Million customer revenue, and growing. You have the
opportunity to be the first full time software engineer in the company!

We offer competitive pay, benefits like a 401K, experienced team (we all
code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location. Contact
info@datakitchen.io

------
guha
Onu Technology, Inc. | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL
CONSULTANTS | ONSITE in Silicon Valley (San Jose) or REMOTE depending on role

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in Scala, Python,
Ansible, and React, as well as to enthusiastic generalists who lack this
experience but can learn quickly. We also welcome interest from postdoctoral
researchers or senior graduate students, particularly with background in deep
learning or GPU programming.

Contact info@onutechnology.com.

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software - [http://ultimatesoftware.com](http://ultimatesoftware.com)
\- FT LAUDERDALE, FL | ATLANTA, GA | TORONTO | VIRTUAL

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time, onsite
development positions, including:

\- Software Engineers (Java, C#, Golang, Python)

\- Software Test Engineers, and more.

About 15% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2016 today.

Here is a link to our Java Software Engineer role we have available, but feel
free to check out the other opportunities on our site as well!
[http://tiny.cc/dydhay](http://tiny.cc/dydhay)

------
srainier
Bonsai AI | Berkeley, CA & Seattle, WA | Full Time

We're an early stage startup creating developer tools to enable all software
developers to build sophisticated AIs without having AI expertise. We've got
quite a few positions we're hiring for, but here are the ones we're most
actively looking for:

AI Lead/Manager: We need someone with a broad background in AI, through some
combination of academic work and industry experience, to oversee the design
and implementation of our learning systems. You should be experienced and
comfortable with the many available AI methods of today (deep learning,
statistical methods, probabilistic methods). You can also ship production-
level code and have worked with at least one of the popular AI frameworks
(Tensorflow, Theano, Caffe, etc). We'll consider both those that want to
people-manage and those that just want to lead the technical work.

Lead IDE Developer: We're creating an IDE to support our new programming
language and a number of visual debugging and authoring tools. The ideal
candidate has most or all of the following: Strong C++ skills, some Javascript
experience, experience building apps with Qt (any platform), experience
building an IDE, interactive debugger, or other developer tools, and a passion
for designing and building great user interfaces and experiences.

Build & Release Manager: This is a many-hats position, including: * Build our
tools and create package installers for Windows, Mac, and Linux. CMake
experience will be helpful. * Create and maintain the Vagrant environments we
use for development. * Ensure end-to-end functional correctness of our
product, preferably programmatically. * Manage our cloud infrastructure and
deployments to said infrastructure.

Interested in any of these positions, or perhaps are just enthusiastic about
AI and want to be involved somehow? Send your resume and a brief note to
jobs@bonsai.ai. For more info: [http://bonsai.ai](http://bonsai.ai),
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwgBXwTnFgo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwgBXwTnFgo)

------
masterbikoo
Netflix - Product Manager - Content Platform - Los Gatos, CA ONSITE VISA

We build the world's deepest catalog of data about movies and tv shows.

The latest tech blog from our team:
[http://techblog.netflix.com/2016/03/extracting-image-
metadat...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2016/03/extracting-image-metadata-at-
scale.html)

We're looking for someone cultured in the fine art of being fantastic. Someone
that craves a large domain, freedom to have a huge impact, and the
responsibility of delivering.

Experience with recommendations, merchandising, motion graphics, still images,
machine learning and computer vision wouldn't hurt.

Things we don't care about - Process. Certifications.

~~~
kngspook
Do you have a link to a job posting or an email address by any chance?

~~~
masterbikoo
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/860725](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/860725)

------
rzni
Cruise | [http://jobs.lever.co/cruise](http://jobs.lever.co/cruise) | INTERNS,
VISA, ON-SITE

We're building self-driving cars. Looking for a variety of roles, including
software engineers and devops engineers. We're 40 person startup growing
quickly, recently acquired by GM but continuing to operate independently.

You: Enjoys working on difficult problems. Comfortable working autonomously.

Why Cruise? - Driverless cars, interesting challenges, smart & kind people,
intelligent management w/ a track-record of success.

Why now? - Cruise is scaling quickly. Post-acquisition, we're able to move
even faster than before. Lots of tough challenges in the immediate future.

Main languages: C++, Python

------
wowzer
Evite | Los Angeles, CA | Python Full Stack Developer or Senior Frontend
Developer | Full-Time | On-Site

We’ve got a small, but strong team solving problems at scale. There are lots
of cool projects coming down the pipe, including a bit of real-time web work
(yes, you can finally play with WebSockets). As it is, we’ve got a pretty
varied mix of projects, including a bit of machine learning that we’ve
currently been solving using Orange.

* Code stack: Python, Django, CoffeeScript (soon to be ES6), Backbone, Sass, Bourbon, ...

* System stack: GAE, Compute Engine, Kubernetes, AWS, Docker, Vagrant, Redshift.

Apply here: [http://bit.ly/21Gjvg3](http://bit.ly/21Gjvg3)

or email me michael.irani at Evite's domain.

------
nthdesign
American Reading Company | King of Prussia, PA - ONSITE | Software Developer

At American Reading Company – www.americanreading.com – we create software to
transform students in to avid readers and learners. We need passionate
software developers, who will enhance, maintain and build next generation
applications to improve literacy in American schools. We have an opening for
an expert PHP + MySQL + JavaScript developer who wants to make a difference in
the lives of students!

Learn more at [http://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/#SoftwareDev...](http://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/#SoftwareDeveloper)

Send resumes to hr@americanreading.com

------
notauser
Software Engineer | [http://digitalbarriers.com](http://digitalbarriers.com) |
Sophia Antipolis, France | ONSITE

We make intrusion detection and facial recognition analytics based on a
variety of approaches including deep learning.

You will work on the development and of our edge, server and cloud-based video
analytic solutions.

I really enjoy working here and the technology is great - email me at hn at
theplanis dot com if you want to ask any informal questions otherwise there is
more info at
[https://www.linkedin.com/comm/jobs2/view/117675916](https://www.linkedin.com/comm/jobs2/view/117675916)

------
rory_k
London, UK | Priory Solutions | Full Time ONSITE

\------------------------------------------------

We're looking for a talented mid-range or senior software engineer to join our
team working on core product development. We're based in Shoreditch, we're a
small software company that builds great products and we have a good time
doing it. Our stack is C#, AngularJS, MVC, webapi, SQL Server, and a little
bit of lots of other things.

If you like to create software, solve problems, write code, be challenged in
your work and keep on learning then get in touch:
rory.kingan(at)priorysolutions.com

[http://priorysolutions.com/careers/](http://priorysolutions.com/careers/)

Thanks, Rory - CTO

------
butlersean
Truckulus - Birmingham, UK - Full Time ONSITE

2x Experienced Meteor (or similar, js, node, mongo, bootstrap) developers
sought.

Senior £40k Mid-Level £30k Bonus points for react-native, google maps, STRIPE
etc.

www.truckulus.com for full job description. (You must already have the right
to work in the UK)

------
rbrcurtis
Interactive Intelligence | Mid to Senior Front End Developer | Madison, WI (on
site)

I am looking for several mid to senior level front end web developers to work
at our downtown Madison office. If you are the type of person who wants to be
challenged, wants to work with the latest tools and frameworks (angular,
ember, AWS, etc), and wants to work for a great company with excellent
compensation and benefits, all in a relaxed, startup-like environment (beer,
ping pong, video games), then please get in touch by connecting with me on
linkedin
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/rbrcurtis](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rbrcurtis)).

------
DBlessing53
ITG Inc - Quality Assurance Summer Intern (June - Aug 2016) - Culver City, CA
- ONSITE - [http://www.itg.com/](http://www.itg.com/)

We're looking for a QA Summer Intern who's interested in learning about the
intersection of Finance & Technology and is interested in developing an
automation framework for a key product in our world-class suite of trading
tools. Ideal candidate should have experience with SQL, PERL, comfortable in a
UNIX environment with an interest in being in the LA area longer-term.

Open to students graduating between December 2016 - May 2017. For immediate
consideration, email your resume to Dana.Blessing@itg.com.

------
rbres
Bolt | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

\- We're bringing together the best of the best
([https://bolt.com/team](https://bolt.com/team)) to build the future of
payments and commerce on the web.

\- Job descriptions here: [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

\- Backend, frontend, infrastructure, and security engineers

\- We're a Golang and React shop.

Work with a stellar team, solve large technical challenges, and create immense
value for companies and consumers all over the world. We're here to solve real
problems and push the world forward in a meaningful way.

I'm cofounder/ceo, so you can email me directly: rb ~at~ bolt.com

------
frsandstone
Senior Software Engineer, Rhumbix San Francisco, CA

[http://Rhumbix.com/](http://Rhumbix.com/)

ONSITE / PARTIAL REMOTE

Looking for: - iOS Engineers - Android Engineers - Python Engineers (Django /
Data Science) - Generalists

Rhumbix is a mobile platform designed to increase construction productivity
and safety. We are the first company to use crew telematics to capture field
data in real-time from worker's smartphones. The result is safer job sites, a
reduced administrative burden, and more time at the work face.

We have some of the top 10 construction companies worldwide on our platform
and we are quickly adding more.

Email jon at rhumbix.com and include "Hacker News" in the subject line.

------
dreur
Foko - Visual Messaging for Retail Teams | Ottawa, Canada | FULL-TIME | ONSITE
| INTERNS

\-------

Since launching in June 2014 - Foko has users in 10% of the Fortune 100, and
boast high profile clients like Whole Foods, Trend Micro, Maxim Integrated,
and One Medical Group.

Monthly active usage is over 45% - nearly 3X industry average for enterprise
services.

[http://www.foko.co](http://www.foko.co)

\-------

Come work with passionate people! Come make a difference and be part of an
awesome team!

We have various roles in the iOS, android, web, backend and sales team.

Foko is built with Amazon AWS, NodeJS, Swift, Mongo, ElasticSearch, EmberJS
and lots of passion.

\-------

Web: [http://foko.co/careers/](http://foko.co/careers/)

Email: careers@foko.co

------
johnnyg
Houston, TX | ONSITE | CPAP.com

Full time, relocation to Houston, TX.

CPAP.com sells CPAP equipment for the treatment of Sleep Apnea. We help people
breathe.

After being frustrated by out of the box warehouse systems, we rolled our own.
LAMP stack backend, dashing for the metrics boards and our scanners are
Dolphin 70e devices running Android 4.4 which are installed with a custom java
application developed using the Android SDK. We continue to build onto the
system and are looking for in house help.

Junior candidates are welcome as lead developer mentorship is available.

As it is warehouse dev, it pays to be able to walk out to run packages and
build face to face relationships with the warehouse team, hence the on site
requirement.

Contact: johnny.goodman@cpap.com

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs | Software Engineer (iOS / Computer Vision) | Palo Alto, CA
(University Ave.) | Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring a Software Engineer with iOS and Computer Vision experience.
Math, EE, CS, or Physics degree. If you love math and software engineering,
you'll fit right in. Required experience:

\- Experience shipping multiple Objective-C apps that are currently available
in the app store.

\- An aptitude for design, ability to innovate using all of the tools
available for iOS Ideal candidates will have:

\- Multiple apps in the app store.

\- A track record of making high quality mobile user experiences. -
Proficiency with basic computer vision and image processing operations.

To apply, please email your resume and github link to: s[at]lambdal.com

------
cirwin
Superhuman - [https://superhuman.com](https://superhuman.com) | iOS Lead
Engineer | Founding Team | Full-time | San Francisco | ONSITE

==Superhuman==

• What: Rebuilding the email experience. Think vim/sublime for email, for web
& mobile: lightning fast, beautiful, and programmable

• Why: 900M+ people spend 1/3 of their day in email, they deserve superpowers
that make them brilliant

• Investors: $5M+ seed (led by First Round Capital)

==Team==

• My Co-founder & CEO Rahul founded Rapportive (YC'10, acquired by LinkedIn)

• My Co-founder Vivek founded Rapleaf/LiveRamp (acquired for $310M)

• I previously was VP Eng at Bugsnag, and built pry (used by 25% of Ruby
developers)

==Stack==

• iOS Lead: iOS Development, Swift, React Native, APIs

==Contact==

Email me: conrad@superhuman.com

– Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

------
cmorgan31
UserIQ | Back End Engineer | Atlanta | Full time | jobs@useriq.com

UserIQ is looking for a back end engineer who is passionate about query and
algorithmic efficiency that facilitate amazing user experiences. The ideal
candidate will have deep experience with SQL and an object oriented language.
Ruby on Rails and Postgres is a plus.

If you love learning, creating great experiences for customers, and solving
tough engineering problems, then we want to talk to you.

Benefits: In addition to a very competitive startup salary with equity, we
offer a full range of benefits including: Medical / Dental / Vision / Life /
HSA / 401k.

Email us at jobs@useriq.com and let us know why you'd make a great fit.

------
sheinrich
Euclid Analytics | Generalist, Backend, & Data Science Roles | San Francisco
(SF), CA, ONSITE Only | euclidanalytics.com

Euclid Analytics is looking to add Data Scientists, Backend Engineers, as well
as Generalist Engineers with at least one year of experience who are
passionate about solving hard problems. We are a small, tight-knit team of
data scientists and engineers focused on applying online machine learning and
predictive modeling to physical location analytics. Tech Stack includes:
Scala, Python, Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, MySQL, Redshift, AWS, and Mesos!

You can email me at stephanie@euclidanalytics.com or apply online at
euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/

------
twistedpair
MC10,Inc | Boston,MA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://mc10inc.com](https://mc10inc.com)

MC10 is Pioneering Medical Wearable IoT.

We're hiring devs for Frontend, Backend, and ML Big Data. We released the
BioStampRC™(research connect) platform last month to great fanfare [1], and
our L'Oréal [2] sun UV sensor in Jan. Now we need to keep cranking on software
across all tiers to keep our growing customer base happy. Building software
End-2-End from HW, to FW, to Mobile, to Web, to Big Data ML, OPS, and
everything else that powers the MC10Cloud provides a stable of problems we
need your help to solve.

See our open posts at our stack at
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers) if you're
knowledgeable, or keen to learn:

\- Cassandra/Elasticsearch/Rabbit/Redis/Spark Streaming

\- PlayFramework/Akka/iPython/Django/AWS

\- Scala/Python

We've also got an awesome new, swanky office in Lexington, MA that includes 2
gyms, climbing wall, huge rec room, fully stocked kitchen, and catered dinner.
Plus, there are a bunch of cool nerds that span the entire range of
engineering expertise, making it fun to come to work.

Come join us! Reach out to careers@mc10inc.com or via
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers). You're welcome to
ping me at jlust at mc10inc dot com for any questions. I'm a lead backend
developer building our cloud services.

[1]
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10/82032978/)

[2] [http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-
with...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-with-loreal-
on-sun-sensor/)

------
flyankur
Grofers.com | Staff Engineer Backend, Mobile | G-town, India | $100,00 -
$150,000 | Work at the biggest hyper-local marketplace in South-Asia | ONSITE

Are you ready for a crazy, wild, roller-coaster ride - grofers.com/blog/first-
days-grofers-abhinav-desor/?

Why move to India!! - This is the time to be in India - you will be solving
some of the most challenging problem on earth which can only be solved by
technology. The problem set, sheer scale and market size ($600 Billion) is
unique to India. Pirates wanted! You will greeted with amazing peers, tough
and impactful problems to code on and beer!

Grofers engineering is a fast-paced environment that focuses on excellence and
high productivity. We face unique organizational challenges everyday and if
you look forward to join us, you have to be someone who is comfortable in
uncharted territory and is ready to build consumer, logistics, catalogue,
fulfillment, retail and marketing systems that can support operations of
100,000 and 10 million people alike.

We're constantly taking on challenges like making efficient and fast hyper-
local logistics, personalisation, search, payments, and growth - all the while
shipping a beautiful user experience. We want to build solutions to these
problems that are scalable, performant, and elegant, and we're looking for
talented people to help us do just that.

The mission is to make buying groceries as simple as tap water availability.
Confused? Two decades earlier, tap water was not readily available and the
task of fetching water for the household was an unavoidable chore. With time,
the establishment of a well-defined supply has now made lack of tap water
availability a lore of the past.

That is exactly what we want to do to the issue of grocery shopping. The
challenge is to organise the entire retail market (sellers, supply and
distribution), build hyper-local logistics that can scale fast economically,
and provide a delightful experience to the consumers.

Some facts from the last year and a half:

\- Hyper-Growth: 0 to 1.5 million active monthly users across 17 cities within
1.5 years

\- We were the best app of 2015 - Android & iOS

\- Backed by Sequoia, DST, Tiger and Softback ( We are the only Indian company
to have all of them onboard)

===

Email me at Ankur@grofes.com |
[https://grofers.com/careers/engineering](https://grofers.com/careers/engineering)

===

------
ruraljuror
Massachusetts General Hospital | Boston, MA | full-time | ONSITE My team at
MGH is looking to hire a web developer to help build the next-generation of
telemedicine. Originally started 15 years ago to serve stroke patients, our
program uses video-conferencing, the website my team builds, and other
technologies to treat patients remotely. The culture is like a startup inside
the nation's top hospital.

We use .NET MVC 5 with C#. SQL and JS are obviously important as well.
Specific experience with .NET is not required, so if you are interested and
have web-development or OOP experience, give us a shout.

Please feel free to contact me, Patrick Dillon, at pddillon@partners.org.

------
simondelacourt
Javascript developer | [http://www.a-boss.net](http://www.a-boss.net) |
Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Fulltime | Onsite

We are looking for a Javascript engineer that loves to work on a challenging
product that is rapidly growing in an expanding market. You can set the
standard for high quality development, you are not afraid to make bold choices
and are ready to challenge us.

Our stack:

* Rails * React, Javascript, Jquery * SCSS

About ABOSS: ABOSS is a software company based in Amsterdam originating from
the music industry. ABOSS aims to help increase professional standards in the
entertainment industry with mind blowing back office software.

Drop us a mail at thomas@a-boss.net

------
shaaaaawn
Envida Group | Scottsdale, AZ | Full-time | ONSITE | Rails or JS Developer

We're building enterprise residential real estate technology to help
apartments and managed communities better communicate with their residents.
Our platform allows communities to streamline communications & operations such
as maintenance requests, rent payment, package notifications, etc. We are in a
closed beta and are looking for developers to add to our small fun team.

Our stack is mainly Ruby on Rails, Ionic/Angular, React JS. Our office is
located at the Scottsdale Airpark. We are looking for onsite employees only.
Email Shawn Partridge at shawn@envidagroup.com if interested

------
ehfeng
Sentry | San Francisco | FULL-TIME ONSITE

Hiring for: Growth engineer, product engineer, developer community/advocate,
and customer success

We're Sentry. 100% open source error logging tool
(github.com/getsentry/sentry). Team of 9, almost entirely engineering today
([https://getsentry.com/about/](https://getsentry.com/about/)). We're used by
virtually every major tech company (Dropbox, Airbnb, Stripe, Microsoft, etc)
and receive close to a billion errors every month.

I'm not a recruiter, so probably forgetting to write something here. If you
have questions, I'm eric@getsentry.com.

------
vashio
=======================================================

Amazon.com is hiring Incident Response Engineers in Seattle and Dublin
(ONSITE). Relocation is covered. Looking for engineers of varying experience.

[https://amazon.jobs/en/jobs/322596](https://amazon.jobs/en/jobs/322596)

[https://amazon.jobs/en/jobs/391680](https://amazon.jobs/en/jobs/391680)

[https://amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389754](https://amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389754)

┏(o_o)┛┗(o_o﻿ )┓┗(o_o)┛┏(o_o)┓

========================================================

------
cwhiten
Solink - Ottawa, ON, Canada (Local, relocate, ONSITE)
([http://solinkcorp.com/](http://solinkcorp.com/))

Front-End/Full-Stack Developer - Send resumes/questions to:
cwhiten@solinkcorp.com

———————

About us:

We’re changing the way the security industry uses surveillance video.

Solink empowers brick and mortar businesses to use data to reinvent their
entire operations. What differentiates us from other data-analytics software
companies is that we’ve successfully made surveillance video a source of
insight. We focus on security applications that combat fraud proactively.

——————————————————————

Tech:

\- Front-end: Javascript(React, Angular, D3), CSS (SASS), HTML

\- Backend: Lots of Node, some C#, Postgres, Elasticsearch, AWS

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal | Onsite in San Francisco | Full Time

MyFitnessPal, part of Under Armour Connected Fitness, helps more than 100
million people live healthier, happier lives and we’re looking for passionate
people to join us! We’re currently hiring a lead backend engineer, Product
Design Manager and more.

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

Come make a difference with us and check out our open roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

~~~
VRstudent
Is there anyway I can reach out to you with some questions?

------
nnesman
DataCamp (Boston, US Remote)

DataCamp is a young team of data analytics enthusiasts that provide affordable
interactive data science and statistics education to the world.

We do not believe in an educational framework that centers on passively
reading books, or on watching YouTube videos that put a focus on the
instructor, and not the scholar. The best way to learn is by doing!

Currently hiring:

Software Engiener (Growth) Data Science Journalist Content Partnership (R or
Python Focus) User Retention Manager

If you're interested in applying please visit
[https://www.datacamp.com/careers](https://www.datacamp.com/careers) or e-mail
nicole@datacamp.com

------
fatlasp
CU LASP | Boulder, CO | ONSITE

Laboratory for Atmospheric and Space Physics at the University of Colorado at
Boulder is a world-renowned space science research institute with expertise in
all aspects of space exploration. CU receives more NASA funding than any other
public university. We're currently filling a number of engineering positions:

* Calibration Engineer

* EEE Parts Engineer

* Systems Engineer

* Electrical Engineer

* Mechanical Engineer

* IT Windows admin + Senior Windows admin

* Satellite Operator

* Scientific Programmer

* Several scientific research, administrative, and student positions also available

Check out
[http://lasp.colorado.edu/home/about/jobs/](http://lasp.colorado.edu/home/about/jobs/)
for more info

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | San Francisco or REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding full stack developer to join our small productive
team building software used every day by sales teams. We practice Scrum with
1-week sprint cycles for faster development and feedback, chat in Slack
constantly and meet in person on regular company retreats. Our roadmap is
packed with UX improvements and new features with the goal of making the best
product in its class.

We're profitable, customer first and growing.

Senior Full Stack Engineer (React, Backbone, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis)
[http://grnh.se/fh63ie](http://grnh.se/fh63ie)

------
0b01
0b01 | 0b01.com | San Francisco, CA | San Francisco or REMOTE 0b01 is an AI
that learns the way you annotate.

We're looking for people to help build out our Python/Angular service. We use
Python as much as we can, with AngularJS and ReactJS as our design tools.

* Software Development Manager Key skills include Python, Postgresql. The backend has already been written with a lot of room for improvement.

* Front-end Engineer Key skills include AngularJS, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, Git, Python and JavaScript. Python experience would be ideal, but is not a requirement; this role is all about the frontend. Other beneficial skills include SVG, JSON, Gulp, and Babel.

Location: Bay Area or Remote

0b01@0b01.com

------
Radim
RaRe Technologies | [http://rare-technologies.com/careers](http://rare-
technologies.com/careers)

Seeking an experienced digital marketing specialist to help us plan and
execute on a marketing strategy for our software products in machine learning.

We are a premium consulting firm specialized in the design and development of
cutting edge data mining and information retrieval systems for international
clients. For this position, we need someone passionate about emerging
technologies and AI, to lead our market positioning and product strategy.

Remote. For more info see website or email radim@rare-technologies.com.

------
whichdan
Society of Grownups | Boston, MA | ONSITE (WFH options)

[https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#senior-software-
en...](https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#senior-software-engineer)

We're trying to democratize financial literacy and change the way people talk
about money. We need passionate Javascript engineers to help us build an
accessible, robust financial education platform. We care about diversity and
inclusion, work cross-functionally, and trust each other without resorting to
micromanagement. Apply on our careers page if you'd like to talk!

Tech: ES6, Lodash, Ember CLI, Elixir + Phoenix

------
flavor8
Remote -- 4rc.io, 3 positions.

1) Sr Software Engineer - Remote - Java, big data (relational - redshift,
vertica, greenplum), SQL. Ideally Angular, R, Statistics background. F/T. Work
on healthcare data analytics project, and help drive the next generation of
epidemiology.

2) Dev/Ops engineer - Remote - US location & clean background check required.
Ansible, AWS, Networking, Security. Support multiple client environments
(Python & Java ecosystems.) P/T or F/T

3) Web Engineer - Remote - Python, ReactJS, SQL. Ideally NLP and exposure to
machine learning techniques. Work on next version of successful conversation
intelligence platform. F/T

jobs@4rc.io

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for 4 roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Development Analyst:
[http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29) (ONSITE)

This role is a hybrid sales & marketing where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

Sales and Marketing Intern:
[http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29) (ONSITE)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

Freelance Writer: [http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29)
(REMOTE)

CloserIQ is looking for a freelance writer to help us create and curate
relevant content as we build out our content strategy. The focus of this work
will be within the scope of sales and careers, along with some viral content.

------
logarhythm
Nova | nova.com | Web Developer | Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time, on-site

Nova is a talent network, which is transforming into a product organisation.
We’re building web and mobile apps that facilitate personal and professional
development, and help top talents connect and collaborate with each other
across the globe.

We’re a small team, with a laser focus on delivering value to our users by
building simple and scalable solutions.

For more information and to apply: [https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/3443-nova-
frontend-developer/](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/3443-nova-frontend-
developer/)

------
pfarrar
Backend Developer: Chicago (ONSITE) - Casechek

We are looking for someone to join our engineering team and help us build out
our next iteration of our API and backend infrastructure.

Casechek is located in the West Loop in Chicago and we are interested in
talking with developers who want to be a part of a growing startup engineering
team.

Current technologies in use: PHP - Symfony 2 MySql C#/ASP.net Angular

If interested, view job posting here =>
[http://www.casechek.com/careers#backend_developer_post](http://www.casechek.com/careers#backend_developer_post)

and send link to Github profile and resume to careers@casechek.com

------
tokugawa88
HERE Capture Software Team | Berkeley | ONSITE | Full Stack Developer (Full-
time)

Imagine a future where an autonomous vehicle can detect a rockslide or traffic
accident on the road ahead and update the navigation data of surrounding
vehicles in real-time. HERE is working on both the technological challenges
underpinning that future, and international standards and specifications
required to allow that to happen between all vehicles, regardless of their
make. HERE is in a unique position to bring this vision into being,
integrating the rapid advances coming out of the Internet of Things,
distributed processing technologies and sensor-rich autonomous vehicle
development.

A little about HERE: HERE collects, sustains and serves up mapping and
navigational data with a global reach. Recently acquired by BMW, Audi and
Mercedes for ~2.8 billion USD, HERE's focus on the future of autonomous
vehicles is set to intensify.

Positions on my team: Full-stack engineer (More back-end focused than front-
end) [http://rolp.co/5WFW9](http://rolp.co/5WFW9)

About my team: We are the Capture Systems Software team. We build the software
running on our data collection systems across the globe; receiving the
transmissions and messaging from those systems into our cloud-based services;
and the web interfaces used across the company for monitoring and tracking the
fleet and it's collection. Currently I'm building out mapping interfaces to
track where our sensors are and what they are detecting, in real-time.

Other members of the team are: -Building out the Android applications used by
drivers in our full sensor rigs, -Architecting AWS-based cloud services for
receiving, processing, storing and serving the high volume of messages coming
out of HERE sensors, -Improving and stream-lining the robotics software that
runs on sensor hardware itself, and -Standardizing the deployment processes
for all of these projects, running in very different environments.

If you can contribute to any of those functional roles, reach out! Positions
for DevOps, Android development and more back-end focused roles are opening up
shortly, so contact me if you want to know about those once they are released.

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on keeping patients safe in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

We're looking for full-time software engineers to help build out our SaaS
platform.

Check us out at
[http://www.pascalmetrics.com/about/careers/](http://www.pascalmetrics.com/about/careers/)

If you're interested in making an impact in healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please reach out to me
directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
clay_to_n
Stasis Labs | Los Angeles | ONSITE or REMOTE

Stasis Labs is hiring a full-stack web engineer & a hardware engineer. We're a
startup based out of Los Angeles (West Hollywood) building a medical hardware
+ software system for hospitals that will have a positive impact on people.
Our first product will be available this summer. We recently finished a pilot
of our product in a large hospital in Bangalore.

We give doctors more information so that they can stop emergencies before they
happen. Our first product is a vital signs monitoring system for hospitals
targeting patients who, today, are not currently continuously monitored.

You will be the seventh or eighth full-time employee of Stasis Labs. You will
have a great deal of autonomy and be responsible for shaping the culture,
technology and processes of our company. We're a small team and are looking
for people who can learn quickly and become competent in multiple parts of the
tech stack.

Our software stack includes C++, an Android application, and a web application
(node.js backend, React frontend). We're using both Bluetooth Low Energy and
wi-fi. Our cloud backend is an important part of our product.

Full-stack Web Engineer:

\- Node + SQL backend, React + general JS frontend skills

\- Experience with deploying web applications in production

\- Experience leading a web product at a startup or on a small team is a plus

\- Experience working in a regulated environment is a plus

\- You don't need to be an expert in both frontend and backend, but you should
be willing to learn the skills you don't have today.

Hardware Engineer (ONSITE required):

\- Circuit design experience

\- Experience going from idea to production on a design

\- Experience managing a supply chain is a plus

\- Experience with programming or mechanical engineering is a plus. If you can
write basic code for your designs, or handle SolidWorks design, you'll be able
to use those skills.

If interested, please email software@stasislabs.com or hardware@stasislabs.com

~~~
jeffheng
@clay_to_n Both the email addresses above (software@stasislabs.com AND
hardware@stasislabs.com) are undeliverable. On top of that, the same failed
delivery happened when going to their website and using the
contact@stasislabs.com email address there. Major issue to have when posting a
hiring ad on Hacker News, and can't receive correspondence!

~~~
sdinnu
Emails have been fixed! Sorry about the issue!

------
dheera
Robby Technologies | [https://robby.io](https://robby.io) | Cambridge, MA |
Software/computer vision engineers

Robby is an autonomous robot which delivers things to your doorstep. Self-
driving cars are almost here. While they’re going to shuttle you around town,
we believe the next big thing is to shuttle stuff around autonomously as well,
from packages to food to everything else you need.

We are an angel-funded team with 2 MIT EECS PhD founders and looking for
software engineers (C++/Python) with skills in the following areas:

* Visual SLAM, LIDAR-based SLAM

* Object recognition/detection

* Deep learning

* Robot system integration

Contact: jobs@robby.io

------
truongor17
Keen IO ([https://keen.io/](https://keen.io/)) | San Francisco Bay Area +
Remote USA | Full Time

\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale.

Our Mission = Turn Explorers into Discoverers.

We value: introspection, continuous learning, personal agency, honesty, and
empathy. It's a work in progress!

\----- Data Storage Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team.
We build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries
around the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs. Skills: Cassandra, Java, Scala, Tornado, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka

\----- Consultative Sales Representative & Sales Development Opportunities
-----

(SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first Sales Representative and SDRs for a
fast-growing, Sequoia-backed, cloud analytics platform. Our Cross-Vertical
Practice is a small, cross-functional team (marketing, sales, sales
engineering, data science) tasked with growing our business across all
verticals.

\----- Account Managers & Customer Success Engineer -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Join our new and growing customer success team where you
will be collaborating closely with our revenue and product teams to provide
our customers with the most human and valuable experience with our platform.
You will be instrumental in gathering user experience feedback to platform to
provide customer input to product roadmap development. Most importantly,
you’ll be an integral member of a team of pretty great humans who emphasize
trust, respect, humility, and self-improvement.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us our career page
([https://keen.io/careers/](https://keen.io/careers/)).

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
theuri
John Hancock Digital | Senior iOS Developer (Swift) & Full-Stack Developers
(Ruby/Rails) | San Francisco, CA |
[http://www.johnhancockdigital.com](http://www.johnhancockdigital.com)

Come join us as we build and launch an ambitious, high impact stealth project
focused on making financial advisory more simple, accessible and effective for
millions of people.

SENIOR iOS DEVELOPER (Swift)

We are seeking an iOS Engineer with a focus on our core mobile experience,
reporting to our Vice President of Engineering.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining some of our
most important and ambitious technology features, and you should have a proven
track record of delivering very user-friendly, well-engineered and tested
software. You should also be excited and comfortable juggling multiple
priorities in a fast-paced environment.

FULL-STACK DEVELOPER (Ruby)

The Full-Stack Developer role is a critical position for us. We are seeking a
developer with experience working extensively in both front-end and back-end
software development, reporting to the Head of Engineering. Your initial focus
will be on our core web experience, and may expand to mobile platforms as
well.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining some of our
most important and ambitious technology features, and you should have a proven
track record of delivering well-engineered and tested software at scale.

ABOUT JOHN HANCOCK DIGITAL We serve as an independent digital innovation
startup within John Hancock, focused on scaling our technology to improve the
financial lives of millions of customers in the US and globally. We are an
agile, fast-moving startup team based in San Francisco, that leverages the
brand, support and resources of John Hancock and its Manulife parent company
to ship products that positively impact the lives of customers around the
world.

In addition to our work supporting our legacy product (see more at
GuideFinancial.com), we are also embarking on a mission to use technology
(machine learning and applied behavioral finance) to enable millions of
middle-class households to increase their savings rates, make better financial
decisions and achieve retirement security.

To start a conversation - drop us an email at hello@johnhancockdigital.com
with a brief note about yourself and a resume.

You can also read more here:
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com)

------
ar4420
CoachUp | Boston, MA | coachup.com/careers | Senior Software Engineer (Full
stack) | Full Time

CoachUp is the largest platform for sports training services, helping Athletes
across all sports and age groups to find high-quality Private Coaching. We are
seeking an innovative, entrepreneurial, and genuinely nice person to join our
collaborative team. If that describes you, we want to hear from you! A career
at CoachUp offers countless ways to grow and have a real impact on the world
of Sports.

We have been in business for over 4 years and are looking to expand our
engineering team to keep up with market demand.

------
LevonK
Disney Studios in sunny southern California (91201)

Looking for intern, contract, and full time onsite Sr./Principal Data
Engineers & System Engineers

[http://studiotechdatajob.com/](http://studiotechdatajob.com/)

Expected to have strong Java, Linux and "Cloud" skills. Other skills we're
interested in:

* Machine Learning / Deep Learning

* Data Mining / Natural Language Processing / Image Recognition / Statistics

* Apache Spark / Flink

* Mahout / SparkML / GraphX

* Spring Boot

* Confluent.io / Kafka

* Teraform / Docker / Rancher / Packer

* Postgres / Cassandra / Elasticsearch / Apache Titan

* Azkaban / Apache Nifi

* Tableau / Microstrategy

* Python / R

~~~
scottydelta
Unable to find any link on
[http://studiotechdatajob.com/](http://studiotechdatajob.com/) for internship
applications.

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote conceivable

HappyFunCorp ([http://happyfuncorp.com](http://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
currently trying to find good Rails, front-end, and mobile developers, as well
as excellent project managers.

We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune
500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. We
prefer people with a reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but
there are always exceptions. And we pay well.

If interested, email: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

~~~
p4wnc6
I tried to apply for one of your positions, but got lasered right in the eye.
Luckily, I was in need of Lasik, so no harm, no foul. But, you might want to
be careful for other applicants.

------
elliotf
REMOTE or onsite in San Francisco, CA Denver CO, New York, NY -- node.js
developer at Shutterstock, Inc.

What follows is what I'm personally looking for on my team, but there are
other positions in the company if what I describe doesn't sound appealing.

We're a five-person distributed team that does full-time (or as close as
possible) remote pairing via vim and tmux/tmate TDD'ing backend code using
node.js in order to migrate a large monolith to services. If this position or
the company sound interesting to you, email me at <my username> on the domain
grat.net

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Help us reinvent mobility in cities!
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper/combining-transit-with-
cars-i...](https://medium.com/@Citymapper/combining-transit-with-cars-in-
cities-5ecc2cad8fac#.a00b3k2ap)

Hiring for ALL roles (engineering, design, product), including:

\- Full Stack Web (React) \- Lead Mobile QA (iOS and Android)

Apply at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Also you can contact me at emil at citymapper dot com if you have any
questions.

~~~
rickhanlonii
Hey EmilLondon, your email address looks incomplete.

~~~
Namrog84
it looks complete to me? (emil at citymapper dot com)

------
tass
Amazon Alexa/Echo | Seattle, WA | On-site (relocation available)

Interested in Amazon Echo? Come work on it. We’re building the speech and
language solutions behind Amazon Echo and other Amazon products and services.
We’re working hard, having fun, making history; come join us!

My team is hiring software development engineers to help expand the Alexa
platform and its capabilities.

Drop me an email at iliopoul <at> amazon.com or apply via
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/391438](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/391438)

~~~
thansharp
Are you hiring interns too?

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a
Javascript/Node.js Engineer and the other would be a Python Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.
Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and for remote companies. We work
with over 200 awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away
one of every two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly
bootstrapped and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: NYC, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, Node.js,
Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

~~~
sidmitra
Have you considered hiring remotely? If you do, feel free to ping me.

------
tomesposito
DRIVIN | Chicago | Javascript Engineer

We’re a startup that’s always looking for better ways of building apps,
maximizing speed of delivery and developer happiness. You’ll get to work with
modern tools on a modern tech stack. Right now that includes: React, React
Native, Redux, Babel, webpack, and Node.js. Behind-the-scenes lots of AWS
services bring it all together.

[http://drivin.applytojob.com/apply/Za0r5z/Javascript-
Enginee...](http://drivin.applytojob.com/apply/Za0r5z/Javascript-Engineer)

~~~
gary_host
please dont autoplay video/scrolljack on your website if you care about ux

------
petekp
Virta in San Francisco | Full-time On-site |
[http://virtahealth.com](http://virtahealth.com)

We're a team of talented scientists, technologists, and clinicians on a
mission to cure the most complex chronic diseases.

Our current openings: DevOps / Data Engineers / Data Scientists / Clinical
Data Management Lead / Front-end engineers / Full-stack engineers / Design
engineers / Mobile software engineers

Save lives with software! Docker, continuous delivery, strong team, proven
founders, all good stuff.

------
jbdowney
Airware | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We're looking for engineers in a number of disciplines like web services,
native apps, firmware, and hardware to work on our commercial drone platform.
We also need managers, product designers, product managers, and a number of
other support positions.

Check out our engineering & design blog to see what we're about. We're very
proud of our culture and technology:

[https://makers.airware.com/](https://makers.airware.com/)

Our open positions are listed in the footer if you're interested!

~~~
adityajain15
Might be a bug, you say you're hiring Product Designers but the website says
that the PD role is not open anymore

------
quanpod
Ginger.io | San Francisco, CA | Full Stack Engineer | Full Stack / Mobile
Internship | On-Site | [http://ginger.io/careers](http://ginger.io/careers)

We're working to help people with depression and anxiety take control by
building a digitally enabled mental healthcare provider. We’re currently
looking for full stack engineers and mobile engineers.

It's an incredibly challenging & rewarding space to work in - send me a note
if you want to talk, I’m a PM on the team here - quan at ginger.io

~~~
quanpod
I'm off on vacation for a few weeks (unlimited vacation that's closer to the
real thing?!) - if you're applying between now and the next time a post comes
up, I won't be able to respond so please apply directly on our careers page!

------
skiplagged
1 point by skiplagged 31 days ago | parent | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring? (March
2016)

Skiplagged - New York, NY | REMOTE / ONSITE | Front-end and iOS Engineers Our
mission is to make it easier to experience the world. We provide an innovative
travel service that actually saves people a lot of money on airfare, for
example. Google us for more info. We're a small team of engineers and are
looking to hire as many great engineers as we can find. If you're interested,
tell us why and send along your resume to apply@skiplagged.com

~~~
sbierwagen
Looks like you selected a little too much when you copy and pasted there.

------
daveyeu
Livestream | Brooklyn, NYC

We're looking for some talented engineers to join us in Bushwick, where we're
perfecting live streaming online! We have open positions here for front-end
application engineers, backend engineers, and devops specialists. If building
HTML5 video players or streaming distribution pipelines or cloud
infrastructure sounds interesting, please take a look and apply.

[http://livestream.com/jobs](http://livestream.com/jobs) or mail me at
dave.yeu(at)livestream(dot)com.

------
ultrasandwich
Edenspiekermann
([http://www.edenspiekermann.com](http://www.edenspiekermann.com)) | Santa
Monica, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Front-end developer

We're a creative digital agency based in Berlin, and have just opened a new
office in LA.

Looking for a Javascript developer with a design eye to build great UIs using
React/ES6 and node.js, and sometimes prototype ideas with Framer.js. Lots of
knowledge sharing within the development team.

Hit me up with some example work, Github, CV, etc.

Email Eric: e.schaefer[at]us.edenspiekermann.com

------
WillEngler
Urban Center for Computation and Data | Chicago | Systems Engineer | ONSITE |
Full Time

About us: We are a research group at the University of Chicago and Argonne
National Laboratory that develops tools to better understand cities.
[http://www.urbanccd.org/](http://www.urbanccd.org/)

The project: The Array of Things
([http://arrayofthings.us](http://arrayofthings.us)) is an urban sensing
project involving the installation of at least 500 multi-sensor devices in the
City of Chicago. The project relies on an open source platform, Waggle
([http://wa8.gl](http://wa8.gl)), developed by Argonne National Laboratory.

Your role: As we deploy Array of Things (AoT) nodes, we need to ensure that
the data we are collecting will be available to the public in the form most
useful to them. For scientists, we need to develop APIs that enable analytics
workflows. For developers, we need to minimize latency to allow near-real-time
applications. For policy analysts without advanced data munging skills, we
need to present interfaces that make the data easy to discover and use.

Technologies: You'll mostly be programming in Python. (The AoT storage system
- [https://github.com/waggle-sensor/beehive-server](https://github.com/waggle-
sensor/beehive-server) \- and our open data hub -
[https://github.com/UrbanCCD-UChicago/plenario](https://github.com/UrbanCCD-
UChicago/plenario) are both written in Python.) For storage we use Cassandra
and PostgreSQL + PostGIS.

Location: We require you to be onsite most days, but we're flexible about
which of our sites you want to work at: Downtown Chicago, University of
Chicago campus, or Argonne National Laboratory. Perks: Everything we do is
open source. Great university benefits.

Official job description:
[http://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?quic...](http://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=230037)

Email me (willengler@uchicago.edu) or apply through the University of Chicago
job listing.

------
dylanr
Cruncher | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We're an early-stage startup applying artificial intelligence to text data for
the financial industry. We would like to fill two full-time roles: a frontend
web developer and a backend systems administrator. Past experience with and
knowledge of ElasticSearch, MySQL, Node.js, and Python are all major pluses.

If you're interested, send me an email at
dylan.rhodes@crunchertechnologies.com - we'd be happy to answer any questions
or explain what we're working on in more depth over coffee.

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86332#.Vg126xNVhBc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86332#.Vg126xNVhBc)
\- Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/182363#.Vv6svBIrI5g](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/182363#.Vv6svBIrI5g)
\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
AnatoliyL
Project Manager/Scrum Master

I’m passionate with delivering a high grade product within the limits of
schedule and resources. For the last 3 years sucessfully managed over 10
projects with 7+ team members. In work use Agile methodologies and phylosopy.
5 years ago started as a QA Engineer, so I understand the mean of « quality ».

Location: Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine

Remote:yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies:PM/Scrum Mater

Résumé/CV:
[https://ua.linkedin.com/in/anatoliylazarev](https://ua.linkedin.com/in/anatoliylazarev)

Email: anatoliy.lazarev@gmail.com

Thanks

------
jennhart352
SharpSpring.com | Gainesville, FL | Full Time | Onsite

Hiring Site Reliability Manager, front end and back end developers
(Javascript/PHP).

We are a publicly traded company that still feels and operates very much like
a startup.

Our flagship product is our marketing analytics and automation platform, and
our developers are provided an opportunity to work on a wide range of
interesting projects.

Contact jennifer [at] sharpspring.com or visit
[http://sharpspring.com/careers/](http://sharpspring.com/careers/)

------
SanFrantastico
Partender | San Francisco | ONSITE | Python/Django

Make a big impact on a small team at a seed-stage startup with excellent
revenue, revenue growth, and backing.

[https://angel.co/partender](https://angel.co/partender)

[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/03/17/mark-
zuckerbe...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/03/17/mark-zuckerbergs-
parents-sister-back-bar-inventory-app-partender/)

------
e-g
Logmatic.io | Paris, France | ONSITE | Full-Time

Logmatic.io is an Operations Data Platform for Log and Machine events. We help
companies improve their software and business performance by leveraging their
machine data.

We are looking for senior frontend and senior backend developers. Our stack
includes VueJS, D3, Java, Scala, Kafka, Elasticsearch on MS Azure.

More info at
[http://logmatic.io/company/job/](http://logmatic.io/company/job/) or email me
at emmanuel (at) logmatic.io.

------
hramadan
Operations Engineer | ONSITE, Santa Barbara,CA | $85k-200k Procore
Technologies

Join us oceanside and come build the software that builds the world!

Procore provides cloud-based construction management software to clients
across the globe and is seeking an experienced Operations Engineer to help
lead our growing DevOps team. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development, and we place an emphasis on open
collaboration and ownership.

We have many different opportunities avaliable. Learn more at
www.procore.com/jobs

------
orf
Context Information Security | London, UK | Python/Django developers | Full
Time | ONSITE/VISA

Context is a rapidly growing information security firm based in Canary Wharf,
London, and we are looking for awesome Python developers to join our team.
Awesome company, awesome work, especially if you're interested in information
security (but this isn't a requirement!).

We have some incredibly interesting projects in the pipeline that we can't
share here, email tom.forbes@contextis.co.uk with your CV for more info.

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME](http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
dakotasmith
Lead Engineer | Howdy.AI | Austin, TX | Full-Time | ONSITE

[http://howdy.ai/jobs/engineer/](http://howdy.ai/jobs/engineer/)

Howdy.AI is the maker of Botkit, an open-source node module for making Slack
bots, as well as Howdy, a bot for teams to gather information from one another
on the fly or on a schedule. We're looking for someone with experience in
RabbitMQ, node.js & Express.

If you are interested, get in touch with me, dakota at howdy.ai. Take care!

------
milesskorpen
OpenTable | SF Onsite | Lead Full-stack Engineer

We're hiring for lots of roles, but we're particularly looking for a lead
front-end engineer to be a founding member of our ad and analytics engineering
team in a $10+Bn GMV marketplace. It is a small, but rapidly growing, team;
we're both building new products from the ground up and extending OpenTable's
existing marketplace.

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PCpUhww](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PCpUhww)

------
ian3149
Kentik | San Francisco | ONSITE / REMOTE

Want to architect, build, and maintain the interface for our industry-leading
big data platform for network data? Then come on down. Kentik is looking for a
full stack JS engineer to help translate the trillions of data points we
record daily into actionable insights.

[https://www.kentik.com/careers/?gh_jid=147806](https://www.kentik.com/careers/?gh_jid=147806)

If interested, email me directly: pye+hn at kentik dot com.

------
jmfurlott
Ravti (YC S14) | [https://www.ravti.com](https://www.ravti.com) | San
Francisco, CA | full time | On-site

Ravti is hiring a frontend web engineer and backend engineer. Our stack
includes Node.js, React, ES2015, and other very current technologies.

Check out [http://www.ravti.com/careers](http://www.ravti.com/careers) for
more information or email me directly at joe.furlott@ravti.com with any
questions.

------
arram
ZeroCater | SF | Full-Time | VP Engineering

We’re the world’s largest catering marketplace. We’ve done over $100m in sales
and have built a self-sustaining, scalable business with only $1.5m in
funding. We’re looking for a strong technical leader who can help us
dramatically scale our engineering team.

[https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/9488d8f8-4697-4c14-9528-6375...](https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/9488d8f8-4697-4c14-9528-6375afde0a94)

------
therealarmen
Streamable | New York | Full Time | Onsite

============

Streamable ([https://streamable.com](https://streamable.com)) is the world's
easiest way to create and share video.

\- Small engineering team pushing daily to tens of millions of users

\- Backed by some of the best consumer internet VCs in the world

\- Competitive salary, great benefits, and generous equity grants

\- Higher engineer-to-user ratio than any of the major social networks

============

We're currently looking for web and mobile engineers. Please contact me
directly at armen@streamable.com.

~~~
markwaldron
I had never seen Streamable before, but it looks really awesome! I saw in your
API docs that video files must be less than 10gb in size and 10min in length,
but nothing about specified file types. I also saw that you're using HTML5
video element supported file types, so do you just transcode the video when
it's upload and render it using those specified formats?

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/) (onsite, visa)

== About Us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What You Will Build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data --> organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open Roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript
(Node.js) / Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to
work on Node.js, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the
job. Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka and RabbitMQ

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people, not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
johnrball
Engineering Manager Engineering - New York, NY - Full Time

At Olo we develop an online food ordering platform used by many of the
country’s largest restaurant chains, reaching millions of consumers. We take
pride in a neat codebase with automated tests and continuous integration, and
encourage new ideas, experimentation, and constant refactoring.

Olo is revolutionizing the customer experience at these restaurant chains, and
we're looking for a talented engineering manager to join our team and help us
achieve this vision. As part of the team you will play a significant and
visible role in helping us deliver an industry-leading digital ordering
capability to our clients. You’ll work with a passionate team dedicated to
delivering amazing products using modern tools and technologies such as .NET
4.6, ASP.NET MVC 5, TeamCity, GitHub, Octopus Deploy, Redis, Xamarin, and
heavy use of OSS.

You will manage one of Olo’s software engineering teams. Your primary
responsibility is to ensure that your team is able to effectively deliver new
product value at a steady pace. You will be responsible for hiring talented
engineers and providing the needed coaching and guidance to ensure that they
excel and grow. You will be a key facilitator in Agile planning, supporting
business priorities and advocating engineering priorities. You will oversee a
team consisting of both developers and QA engineers and will be responsible
for the full software lifecycle of Agile planning through deployment.

This is a full-time position based in NYC. Requirements * You have
demonstrated mastery of C#, .NET, web application and object-oriented concepts
in a development leadership role. * You know good code when you see it. * You
understand the value of QA as a fundamental component of producing enterprise-
grade commercial software. * You have at least 3 years on-the-job experience
managing development teams. * You are comfortable translating business needs
into workable plans, and translating business-speak to geek-speak (and vice
versa). * You can articulate what it takes to build reliable, robust software
systems. * You enjoy the role of coach and facilitator, and are confident in
your ability to build and mentor a high performance team. * You have
experience developing software iteratively under an Agile process framework. *
Experience developing a multi-tenant SaaS platform

Please email your resume to johnball@olo.com

------
jstreebin
San Francisco, CA - ONSITE || EasyPost

Come work on the EasyPost API and build the future of logistics. The EasyPost
API is used by Fortune 5 companies as well as many other public companies and
startups. With 1000s of companies across the world, you'll have one of the
most robust logistics datasets to work with.

We're hiring for the following roles:

Ops, Backend, Frontend, Support, Sales

Perks: Company is profitable

If there's not a role that fits your technical skills on our jobs page, email
us directly at work@easypost.com

------
fblp
Zenbooth.co / San Francisco / ONSITE Looking for someone who wants to help
build phone booths for companies that need more quiet spaces in their open
offices. I'm building out first booths and you could help as a first employee,
contractor or cofounder.

This is an ideal role for someone who wants to switch from working in code,
slack and email to the physical world. Even better if you like wood or metal
craft.

If you're interested contact me at sam at zenbooth.co

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | On-Site (San Francisco Bay Area) | Front End Devs

Like life sciences and big data? We're building a real-time analysis platform
for biological data and are looking for Angular devs to join our team!

Ideally you are an active follower of the Angular community (e.g. familiar
with the component tree architecture of angular 2/1.5 and best practices for
performance), and are familiar with web sockets and testing frameworks like
Protractor.

Contact my username at primitybio.com

------
distributejobs
San Francisco, Distribute.com.

Senior Front End Engineer. JavaScript, Angular 1.x, HTML5, SCSS. We're a
startup but well funded, so you can expect a very good offer.

Great work culture here. Smart, motivated, friendly team.

We're building an online marketplace for large B2B purchases (wholesale to
retail, manufacturer to wholesale, etc.).

There's a lot of interesting work here because this market has different needs
and expectations than consumer markets.

Contact: d@distribute.com.

Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
havardge
JavaScript Developer | Vik, Norway | FULLTIME | ONSITE

Highsoft, the company behind Highcharts, the world’s leading JavaScript
charting library, is looking to add an experienced JavaScript wizard to the
team.

For more info check out:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Lfchy41yDgMV3rTNamzWJiGZY_c...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Lfchy41yDgMV3rTNamzWJiGZY_cswcst-
jvZ1d0qvqg/viewform)

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a healthcare startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com We're
currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New York
City location.

Software Engineer: Data
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268)

Software Engineer: iOS
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063)

Software Engineer: Android
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585)

Software Engineer:Platform:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633)

IT Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248)

Software Engineer: Product:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity.
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-h...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-h..).

Check out our Engineering Blog for updates on new projects:
[http://dna.hioscar.com](http://dna.hioscar.com)

If you have any questions please contact Erin: erin@hioscar.com

------
zhwrd
Unata (unata.com) is a VC-backed, Toronto-based startup in the enterprise
retail space. We are building the retail experience of the future. We work
with large retailers to power their digital experiences, while personalizing
each shopper’s content and offers based on their purchase history. We’re
connecting the physical shopping experience with the best of the digital
world. We are growing fast and need to scale our core product team.

Current stack

Backend: Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, Numpy, Pandas), PostgreSQL,
Cassandra, Jenkins CI, Redis, Memcached

Frontend (including Mobile): Angular.js, Sass, Grunt

Open Positions

\- Platform Engineer > [http://unata.com/platform-
eng](http://unata.com/platform-eng)

\- Director Of Data Science > [https://unata.com/careers/director-of-data-
science/](https://unata.com/careers/director-of-data-science/)

\- Data Science Engineer > [http://unata.com/data-sci-
eng](http://unata.com/data-sci-eng)

\- Data Developer > [http://unata.com/data-developer](http://unata.com/data-
developer)

\- UI/UX Designer > [https://unata.com/careers/ui-ux-
designer/](https://unata.com/careers/ui-ux-designer/)

\- Director Of Integrations > [https://unata.com/careers/director-of-
integrations/](https://unata.com/careers/director-of-integrations/)

\- Devops Engineer > [https://unata.com/careers/devops-
engineer/](https://unata.com/careers/devops-engineer/)

Why you should work for us:

\- Competitive compensation and stock options, comprehensive health benefits,
flexible paid vacation

\- Relaxed work environment in downtown Toronto (King & Portland), Work-from-
home-Wednesdays, fun company activities

\- Opportunity to make a big impact in digital retail! Your work will be seen
and used by millions of retail customers!

------
svec
iRobot | Bedford, MA (just outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

Looking for great work-life balance at a job where you can say "I can't find
my keyboard under all these robots!" ? Want a place with half-day Fridays
during the summer so you can spend extra time with your family on Friday
afternoons? Then iRobot might be the place for you.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart people who are easy to work with. You should probably
think robots are cool, but a robotics background is NOT required. (I had no
robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

We're looking for people for these roles:

* Cloud software engineer

* Embedded software engineer

* Product manager

Check out all our openings here: [http://www.irobot.com/About-
iRobot/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/About-iRobot/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec and then guess the rest,
it might involve irobot and a com.

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum.

~~~
svec
Update: We just started hiring an iOS developer to join our mobile apps team.

------
ddraper
Solutions Engineers | Hortonworks | Locations: Los Angeles, Denver, North
Carolina, Milwaukee, CT, NY, Boston

What makes a successful Pre-sales SE at Hortonworks? -Passion / Ambition
-Strong "technical chops” -A desire to bridge the gap between technology and
business "Army Ranger" mentality

Very lucrative earning potential and includes equity

Fantastic organization changing how the world does business with Hadoop

If interested please email ddraper@hortonworks.com

------
hello_world2
akira.md|Toronto|Onsite iOS & Android Developers: 80,000-120,000CAD

Akira is a doctor in your pocket. We’re on a mission to make world-class
healthcare convenient and accessible to all of humanity.

With Akira, Canadians will be able to consult with physicians on-demand by
secure text or video. They will have mobile access to their health records,
including labs, imaging, doctor’s notes, and prescriptions. And they will have
a Personal Health Assistant who will focus on preventing illness, rather than
simply treating it.

Based in Toronto, we’re building an interdisciplinary team of physicians,
developers, data scientists and designers to tackle hard problems in
healthcare technology. Our mobile health platform - launching in early 2016 in
Canada - will bring much-needed change to a medical system still reliant on
fax machines and paper charts.

Our long-term goal is to double the average global human lifespan by
automating the delivery of medical advice and treatment.

If you're passionate about moving healthcare forward, email me at
alex@akira.md or apply at
[http://akira.md/about.html#careers](http://akira.md/about.html#careers)

------
bkinman
Electric Movement | Cupertino, Ca | ONSITE | Robotics Software, Cloud
Software, DevOps

Electric Movement is a contract engineering company (currently ~20
employees)focused on robotics and electric vehicle projects.

We are developing a mobile robot that must be able to perceive and navigate
through a dynamic environment.

[http://jobs.electricmovement.com](http://jobs.electricmovement.com)

Thanks, Brandon Kinman brandon@electricmovement.com

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | Multiple Openings | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our small team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop, and growing our engineering team.

We're currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers

* Front-end developers (React + Redux / Angular)

* Android developer

If you are interested, it's a great time to join the team. Please reach out to
me (head of product) at jordan@rocketmiles.com to say hello!

------
lars512
Lifesum | Stockholm | Onsite | Multiple roles

We're a digital health company with a special focus on nutrition. We have a
friendly, open and diverse company culture, and work hard to try to improve
our users' health and well-being. We're currently hunting for iOS, Android and
platform engineers (Python). Come join us :)

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/](http://jobs.lifesum.com/)

------
beliu
Sourcegraph | sourcegraph.com | San Francisco, CA | Full-stack, frontend, and
backend engineers

Code is data. Sourcegraph semantically indexes all the code in the world and
makes the information accessible and useful to programming teams. We're
building actual technology to enable your development team to learn, review,
debug and ship code faster than ever before.

If interested, please send an email to hiring@sourcegraph.com.

------
mahillon
iOS Engineer @ Kamcord (San Francisco, ONSITE)

Kamcord is the #1 live streaming platform for mobile gameplay. The biggest
personalities from Clash of Clans, Minecraft and other top games regularly
stream on Kamcord. Users tune in to catch up on their favorite games, interact
with mobile gaming celebrities and share experiences with one another. While
we started out as fellow gamers who needed a place to hang out, we’ve since
landed $25M in funding and started building the hottest destination for the
world’s 1 billion mobile gamers.

Our app’s first major launch was featured by Apple in the Entertainment
category for 10+ consecutive weeks. You'll be joining a 3-person iOS team and
will be owning things from start to finish, while taking our app to millions
of users with lots of autonomy.

If interested in learning more, please email vic@kamcord.com. Full job
description can be found at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9923905)

------
Flammy
Atlas | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE

Hey all, Atlas is looking for talented, motivated team members in Seattle, WA.
We're a startup that builds startups and are providing an alternative to early
stage venture capital through the creation of an Innovation Studio. We are
looking for entrepreneurs seeking new adventures. Check out our website for
open opportunities:
[https://www.atlas.co/careers/](https://www.atlas.co/careers/)

I’m also very happy to share that we've recently announced our first project.
We’re currently preparing for a beta, so you can either sign up for the beta
or learn a few more details about Atlas on
[http://www.atlas.co/](http://www.atlas.co/) There have also been some recent
media articles, if you are curious about the product these are your best
source available currently:

* [http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/contextual-search-platform-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/contextual-search-platform-atlas-is-ivy-softworks-first-spinoff/) * [http://www.geekwire.com/2015/innovation-studio-ivy-softworks...](http://www.geekwire.com/2015/innovation-studio-ivy-softworks-unveils-first-product-atlas-search-engine-digital-life/)

Current open positions:

    
    
       Platform Development Engineer 
        Software Development Engineer – OS Internals
        Distributed Systems Engineer – Cloud Infrastructure 
        Infrastructure Operations Engineer (Devops) 
        Distributed Graph Engineer (Database Engineer)
        Software Development Engineer – OSX
        Software Development Engineer – Windows
        GUI Craftsman - Hybrid Web Application Developer (Front end, UI) 
    

Also, we’re about to add a few new positions, they aren’t yet listed on our
website, but feel free to reach out to jump the line.

    
    
        Security engineer 
        Machine Learning engineer
    

If you are experienced and looking for a specialty not listed, we're always on
the lookout for those who our projects and values resonate with strongly, so
shoot us an email or reply here. Some of the languages we’re looking for: C,
C++, Ruby, Python, Full stack Javascript (node.js), Go, and more. We’re
developing on Windows, Mac, and Linux. Positions are ONSITE.

------
gourneau
Synthego | BioTech | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

At Synthego, we are looking for people who want to help build our fully-
automated facility. We just launched our first product a CRISPR Kit for
scientist.

* Recruiters!

* Mechanical Engineers

* Junior Mechanical Technicians

* Automation Engineers

* Software Engineers

* Roboticists

* Wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs

* Organic Chemists

* Biologist experienced with CRISPR

We are backed by Founders Fund, and located in Redwood City, CA. If you are
interested email me at josh@synthego.com

------
abritishguy
LONDON ONSITE Head of Security & Android Engineer

Mondo Bank, London [https://mondo.workable.com/](https://mondo.workable.com/)

We are a startup, building a bank from scratch. We recently closed a funding
round that included £1m in 96 secs via crowdcube. Check us out at
[https://getmondo.co.uk](https://getmondo.co.uk)

------
lowglow
Baqqer.com | Full-stack Hacker | San Francisco, CA | Local plz

Join two other hackers!

We're a crowdfunding community platform that wants to help makers grow their
community and resources from idea to launch. We have some pretty awesome ideas
we're coming out with and would love it if you wanted to help launch a million
companies!

Hit me up at Dan@Baqqer.com

Skills: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Linux, Nginx, Elasticsearch, Postgresql,
etc.

------
chucknb
NationBuilder - Los Angeles, CA & Remote - Full Time - Web Designer, Senior
Database Engineer, Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer

NationBuilder creates software for leaders of all kinds - political
candidates, nonprofit organizations, anyone building a community of people to
make something happen in the world. If you're passionate about your personal
growth and learning, and would rather be better than right, you should
strongly consider working at NationBuilder. Check out what we build:
[http://nationbuilder.com/mission](http://nationbuilder.com/mission)

Web Design (Los Angeles): Join our Design team! Your focus will be maintaining
the NationBuilder brand, crafting delightful web experiences to help tell the
NationBuilder story, and taking a central role in the evolution of design at
the company.
[http://nationbuilder.com/designer](http://nationbuilder.com/designer)

Software Engineer (Los Angeles/2-3 years professional experience): As a
developer you’ll help us architect, build and maintain our main codebase as
well as ancillary services. We value the willingness to learn our technologies
and environment over domain-specific skills.
[http://nationbuilder.com/software_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/software_engineer)

Senior Software Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote/3-5 years professional
experience): As a senior developer you’ll help us architect, build and
maintain our main codebase as well as ancillary services. You’ll recommend and
implement system-wide improvements, new technologies, and contribute to our
technological direction.
[http://nationbuilder.com/senior_software_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/senior_software_engineer)

Senior Database Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote/3-5 years professional
experience): Come join our LA team to take ownership of our database systems,
with a strong focus on our core PostgreSQL databases, and take our databases
to a new level of scalability and performance.
[http://nationbuilder.com/senior_database_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/senior_database_engineer)

Our tech stack is primarily Ruby on Rails along with some Ruby and Golang
services utilizing PostgreSQL and MongoDB. Managed by Puppet.

------
bpanon
Portland, OR - Downtown

Senior Front-End, Back-end, and/or Full-stack Developers

Back-end: Ruby/Rails Front-end: Javascript - we use Ember and React/Redux but
not required to be proficient in the frameworks

[https://pdxstartups.switchboardhq.com/posts/18780](https://pdxstartups.switchboardhq.com/posts/18780)

------
makrs
Technical Co-Founder (Ruby On Rails) Makrs | BC, Canada | REMOTE | Minimum 20
hours a week

I am the CEO and Founder of Makrs. An tech startup based in BC, Canada. We are
a social collaboration and inspiration network for Makers and DIY enthusiasts.

We are looking to bring on a full-stack ruby on rails developer to help us
launch. Students are welcome.

you can apply at kyle@makrs.io

------
samuelbrin
robinhood | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE |
[https://robinhood.com/jobs](https://robinhood.com/jobs)

Web Engineer (Build our web product!! Expert level JavaScript, framework
agnostic)

Backend Engineer (Python, Go, Distributed Systems)

DevOps Engineer (unix, configuration management, aws)

Data Infrastructure Engineer (Hadoop, Kafka, Distributed Systems)

Security Engineer

Android Engineer

iOS Engineer

------
elwell
Purple | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | JavaScript Mobile App
Developer (React Native)

Purple is a well-funded startup of about 15 people, backed by an Uber co-
founder, and revolutionizing the way people get gas.

We are looking for an experienced JavaScript Mobile App Developer who can
thrive in a startup environment to help us continue to build our mobile app
platform. You would work closely with our small engineering team in a
relatively flat organizational structure. We want people who are aware of
latest trends and know how to adopt the most appropriate technology. We're
looking for someone who is a strong advocate for the best engineering
practices.

 _Minimum qualifications:_

\- BS degree in Computer Science, similar technical field of study or
equivalent practical experience.

\- Strong experience with JavaScript

\- Interest and ability to learn new programming languages as needed

\- Working knowledge of Git

\- Ability to communicate with non-technical team members to meet product
needs/goals

 _A big plus, but not required:_

\- Experience with React and/or React Native

Purple is a great team! We are small, savvy, and fun. We have an office based
in Westwood. We offer a competitive salary, flexible work schedule, health
insurance supplement, and unlimited vacation. Come join our growing team!

How to apply: Send resume and GitHub username to: chris at purpleapp.com

------
Porch_
Porch.com - Senior Full Stack Engineer - Seattle, WA - fulltime

[https://porch.com/about/careers](https://porch.com/about/careers)

Porch is seeking Senior Full Stack Developers to be part of our Engineering
team. Be part of a rapidly growing, fast-paced company looking to
revolutionize an industry with a strong focus on beautiful design and great
user experience.

We are looking for candidates that thrive in a highly collaborative, rapidly
changing environment. We release code every day, making for quick iterations.
To succeed in this role, you should be a self-starter who is constantly
challenging yourself to write better code, learn new technologies, and help
your colleagues grow.

Responsibilities: Collaborate with design, product management, and data
engineers to deliver features to production Develop website features using
Node and React Develop web services using Java and Scala Balance long term
code health and maintainability with business needs Provide input on shaping
development best practices Own features from initial discussions through
release Mentor junior developers

Qualifications: BS in Computer Science or similar field or relevant experience
Three years experience building public facing, database backed websites
Professional experience working with one or more of Java, C#, PHP, Ruby, or
Python Expertise in HTML5, CSS3, and JavaScript Experience working with SQL
and relational databases Experience developing for mobile or responsive
websites Ability to organize and self-direct to get things done Effective
verbal and written communication skills

About Porch We're a startup with a big vision. We're out to solve the pain
that millions of homeowners’ experience regularly as they try to select a home
service professional that they can trust. The home services market is highly
fragmented and local. So a solution is going to need a unique approach to
using data and technological innovation that makes it easier than ever for
homeowners to connect with quality professionals. As such, we're a smart group
of passionate techies that's focused on bringing order (and dare we say
delight) to an age old, recurring problem. We believe in Beautiful Products,
Relentless Customer Focus and Team Before Individual. We practice the lean
methodology and believe in data driven decision making. We're always looking
for the right people to add to the team and thrive on diversity (of views,
experiences, skills, passions, etc.).

------
extc
Exotic Objects | NYC-based (remote is fine)

We're a small dev shop looking for both modern Javascript devs (ES6, Backbone,
etc) and python devs (with Django experience) to work on a long term project
for big name client. Looking to form long-term relationships for new and
ongoing work.

At least 5 years experience.

Close to Eastern time zone is preferred.

contact: jobs at extc.co

------
patrickmay
Data Architect, New York NY, full-time, ONSITE

Ad tech company hiring data architects and developers with Java, Kafka, Storm,
and big data experience. PostgreSQL and Python a plus. Three or more years of
experience, please.

Contact patrick (dot) may (at) ignitionone (dot) com with your resume and
links to your GitHub repos and/or blog.

------
jimmycleveland
iOS and Android developers | [http://terrastride.com](http://terrastride.com)
| Portland, OR | Fulltime onsite only

TerraStride is a Portland startup making web and mobile mapping applications
for outdoor enthusiasts, land managers, and land brokers. We're looking for an
iOS developer (Obj-C) and/or an Android developer with experience developing
and launching at least one high quality app. Responsibilities will include
maintaining and improving our current apps and coding new features. A
successful candidate should be comfortable working autonomously with a great
deal of creative freedom. We're looking for candidates living/working in
Portland. When responding to this ad please include a portfolio of
prior/current work.

Contact careers@terrastride.com to setup an interview.

------
framallo2
Business Developer | San Francisco, New York or REMOTE

At Density Labs we are hiring a Business Developer Person.

[http://densitylabs.io/careers/business-
developer/](http://densitylabs.io/careers/business-developer/)

Or send me an email federico@densitylabs.io

Federico Ramallo Founder DensityLabs.io

------
leilucero
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Site Reliability Engineer - iOS Engineer - Web Developers - Security Engineers
- Product Designers and more! [http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp)
OR email jobs@justworks.com

------
scootklein
StatusPage.io | San Francisco or Denver | Full Time | ONSITE

Hiring developer and technical operations leads. Senior level to help us build
an incredible infrastructure and development team.

[https://jobs.lever.co/statuspageio/](https://jobs.lever.co/statuspageio/)

------
Clay_Cook
Uptake

www.uptake.com

We are looking for Senior and Principal Software Engineers to join our team!
You will get to work on greenfield development leveraging Java, Spring,
Elastic, Cassandra, Kafka, Akka, and other cutting edge technologies...

[http://grnh.se/6h0b1e](http://grnh.se/6h0b1e)

------
timberlin
iOS & Ruby engineers at all levels | BCG Digital Ventures
[http://www.bcgdv.com](http://www.bcgdv.com) | Berlin | > €50K | Onsite &
relocation

BCG Digital Ventures is hiring at all levels in Berlin. We build and incubate
ventures for our clients, working in small cross-functional teams of product
managers, UX designers and developers, in sectors ranging from transport,
logistics, financial services and healthcare.

We're looking for iOS and backend engineers at all levels, especially if
you've got test-driven Swift and/or Ruby/Rails skills and you're interested in
building things the right way (we operate in English, so you don't need German
language skills)

Contact tim.duckett@bcgdv.com for an informal chat if you're interested!

------
adamilardi
New York | Research Engineer | eBay | Onsite

You can build machine learned models and personally bring them to production
in this role. We created promoted listings (Google AdWords for eBay sellers).
We also build all of eBay’s recommendation systems. Help us make our 100+
million user’s lives better.

jobs@ebaynyc.com

------
omarmeky
UI Engineer | Medfusion | Cary, NC | ONSITE

We are seeking a mid to senior level UI Engineer with extensive angular
experience. We offer a flexible and fun work environment and have been rated
as one of the best places to work in the area :)

For immediate consideration, drop me a line at omar.meky@medfusion.com

------
johnrball
Olo - Software Engineer, Infrastructure Automation Engineering - New York -
Full Time OR Remote within the USA

At Olo we run an online food ordering platform used by many of the country’s
largest restaurant chains, reaching millions of consumers. Olo is
revolutionizing the customer experience at these restaurant chains, and we're
looking for talented engineers to join our team and help us achieve our
vision. As part of the Engineering team you will play a significant and
visible role in helping us scale one of the most advanced food ordering
platforms in the market. Your penchant for automating tasks enables you to
remove friction from our Development and QA teams. You understand that Getting
Things Done extends to the whole team as you look for ways to improve
everyone’s efficiency. You follow the latest trends in Continuous Integration,
Continuous Deployment, and Infrastructure as Code and enjoy introducing new
practices and tools that improve everyone’s daily worklife. You'll work with a
smart, passionate team dedicated to delivering amazing products using modern
tools and technologies such as AWS, .NET 4.6, ASP.NET MVC 5, TeamCity, GitHub,
Octopus Deploy, Xamarin, and heavy use of OSS.

Responsibilities Automate each stage of the build-test-deploy cycle. Ensure
that the Development environments run smoothly. Manage continuous deployment
of new builds to Development. Oversee our change control, configuration and
release management processes. Oversee and optimize of our continuous
integration system.

Requirements You have a passion for computing that extends beyond work. You
have worked at a senior technical level as a developer or devops engineer.
Your development experience enables you to build the tools that will make a
.NET developer’s life easier, with a strong working knowledge of C#, .NET and
SQL. Your have solid experience with Amazon Web Services infrastructure
administration (EC2, S3, VPC, RDS, IAM, SQS, Route53) through the AWS CLI or
SDK. You are driven to automate any manual process and adept at one or more
scripting languages (e.g. PowerShell, bash, Perl, Python). You have overseen
software builds and deployment on a .NET platform for at least one year. You
have a strong working knowledge of source control systems (Git highly
desirable), continuous integration platforms (such as TeamCity), and
continuous deployment platforms, especially in support of deploying hosted,
SaaS applications. You have a strong working knowledge of networking, Windows
Server, Linux (CentOS and Ubuntu) and SQL Server administration.

Please feel free to contact me directly at johnball@olo.com

------
jauntvr_amy
Jaunt VR (www.jauntvr.com) - Palo Alto, CA - Full Time

We are a virtual reality start up building end to end solution for cinematic
virtual reality experiences.

We are hiring: Audio Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Build and Release
Engineer

For more information, check us out at: www.jauntvr.com/careers

------
petervandijck
Huge | Medellin, Colombia | Full time | Onsite

We're hiring React, Java, AEM, Android and iOS native engineers and designers.

Email pvandijck@hugeinc.com with a link to your linkedin or github. Medellin
is awesome you'll love it, and work on innovative projects for amazing
clients.

------
wolframhempel
deepstreamHub | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time

Join a young but fast growing startup that set out to build a realtime
development platform.

We are looking for FullstackJS, Node and Java devs to work on both the open
source server [https://deepstream.io/](https://deepstream.io/) and
[https://deepstreamhub.com/](https://deepstreamhub.com/) \- the PaaS

The roles provide an interesting mix of platform and open source development,
community interaction, architecture, evangelism and experimenting.

More at [https://deepstreamhub.com/careers](https://deepstreamhub.com/careers)

------
MattyRad
No-IP | Reno, NV | ONSITE

* Software Development Manager

Only 3 hours away from the Bay, join us in Reno and be my boss.

Details and qualifications here: [http://www.noip.com/careers/dev-
manager](http://www.noip.com/careers/dev-manager)

------
k1w1
Aha! | www.aha.io | REMOTE (North America) | Rails developers

We are looking for full-stack Rails developers to join our team to help build
the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, founded by experienced entrepreneurs and completely
remote.

Email: amy@aha.io

------
xGrill
Software Engineer (Full Stack) | PMG Advertising Agency | Fort Worth, Texas |
www.pmg.com ONSITE - Full Time We are a development team working within an ad
agency to create the next awesome big data platform. Send your resume to
jobs@pmg.com.

------
chris_butcher
CharlieHR | Ruby on Rails | London | Onsite | Full Time

Looking for a middleweight Ruby on Rails engineer to join this fast growing VC
backed startup. You will be engineer #4 and massively shape the team going
forward.

Email chris@charliehr.com and introduce yourself :)

www.charliehr.com

------
hodwik
Feith Systems and Software -- Philadelphia, PA

-Java Developer / Java Programmer

-Project Manager

-Support Engineer

[http://www.feith.com/about-feith/careers-at-
feith/](http://www.feith.com/about-feith/careers-at-feith/)

------
kvz
Developer Support, Remote, Native English speaking. hello@transloadit.com. A
great side-job for IT students looking to make handsome pay while working
part-time from home. Opportunity to grow into any discipline that interests.

------
randall
Vidpresso (W14) REMOTE - sales / marketing people, NYC
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11356669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11356669)

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE SF, NYC, Palo Alto and many, many locations worldwide |
Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers, Operators,
Sales

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over APIs. It doesn't matter
whether your résumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and know some
stuff, we want to work with you.

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_. We're broken into three basic divisions: Pivotal Labs
(yes, _that_ Pivotal Labs), Pivotal Cloud Foundry and Pivotal Big Data. Moving
between divisions, temporarily or permanently, is possible.

We have offices in San Francisco, New York City, Santa Monica LA, Palo Alto,
Seattle, Boulder, Denver, Chicago, Boston, Washington DC, Toronto, London,
Dublin, Tokyo, Sydney, Berlin, Singapore and Beijing, with more coming.

We are constantly thinking about how we work and how we can work more
sensibly, effectively and enjoyably.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ , from which the company draws its name and cultural seed,
helps clients to become better at development. For engineering we are
religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair program and TDD
every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at
keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to
pixels.

\-- _Cloud Foundry_ solves application deployment and management. We're the
main contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. We're constantly improving the
leading opensource PaaS -- our distribution has the fastest-growing sales of
any opensource product _ever_.

Except for integrated upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd.
We dogfood the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public
cloud (Pivotal Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of
Pivotal Labs and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform available.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode (incubating), is an in-memory distributed grid with
years of high performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, good benefits and
competitive pay. You'll probably learn more, more quickly, than any other time
in your career. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think west-
coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more entertaining
to watch. The beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I guess that's life
in paradise.

You can see the available jobs and apply through our website:
[https://pivotal.io/careers](https://pivotal.io/careers). If you do, please
mention my name. You can also email me at jchester+hn@pivotal.io to answer any
questions you might have. Either of these helps me score one of our referral
bonsues (did I mention our generous referral scheme?)

For what it's worth, I'm just an engineer, so my replies might not be
immediate. I hope that's OK.

~~~
jacques_chester
Also, this month I forgot: we've just opened an office in Atlanta and are
hiring.

------
Fenn
Volantio (YCW09) | Full Stack Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402428)

------
pierre
AXA Technology Services Advanced Engineering Lab www.axa.com | Lausanne, CH |
ONSITE | DevOps

* Environnement

The Lab is located is located on the EPFL campus in Lausanne. The Lab was
created in 2014 to contribute to a global strategic program of digital
transformation at AXA Group level. The Lab is not only an innovation lab but
also, and above all, an engineering team helping AXA entities to “test and
learn” their digital “ideas”. We respect the “learning by doing” rule and
believe we have the right to fail: we can make mistakes and learn from them in
order to innovate in a better way with better tools. Our projects span from IT
related topics, to Internet of things, robotics, drones and many other
web/mobile related initiatives.

* Domain of responsibility

We are looking for an experienced sys/net engineer, highly motivated and very
aware of trends and groundbreaking startups. To support our “learning by
doing” principle, AEL has acquired a test bed (POD), fully OCP compliant, as
two datacenters in a rack. You will join our team of engineers with the
responsibility of evolving and maintaining our platform, but above all, we
expect you to help us identifying and testing breakthrough solutions. Promote
promising technologies and support the transfer to operational teams is also
an important part of the job.

* Mission

Rethink the way we should design our Datacenter infrastructures, and globally
our IT to face the future technology challenges (IoT, Big Data, Real-time
Analytics, Behavioral User Analysis, etc.) by using state of the art practices
DevOps/NetOps and looking further on breakthrough technology solutions
(NFV/SDN).

Among responsibilities:

\- Deploy and Automate the POD server’s systems

\- Perform technology surveys to update/enhance the infrastructure

\- Constantly improve the team knowledge with technology watch, white papers,
position papers, … and promote new ideas

\- Submit new projects ideas to the Lab steering committee

\- Implement selected projects and coordinate with external stakeholders when
necessary, especially when projects are deployed within the operational
perimeter.

\- Develop the infrastructure for the team on other innovation subjects (data
collection, databases, storage, …)

\- Develop a good team spirit and strongly contribute to the Lab reputation

\- Develop a good network within the AXA technology community

You can apply by email at : david.ramahefason at axa-tech.com

------
mahillon
iOS Engineer @ San Francisco (ONSITE) H1B Transfers OK

Backed by Google Ventures with under 50 employees, Kamcord is the world's #1
livestreaming platform for mobile gameplay. We're expanding our focus and are
looking for 2 strong iOS engineers to help us scale.

If interested, please apply directly
([https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9...))
or email vic@kamcord.com.

------
greddysml
springML Inc, [http://www.springml.com](http://www.springml.com) / ONSITE
(Sterling VA, Pleasanton, CA) / VISA sponsorship available

We are a well funded, fast growing analytics start up head quartered in the
bay area.

We are looking for Data Analysts and Architects. Please apply at
[http://www.springml.com/careers/](http://www.springml.com/careers/).

Technologies we use: Salesforce, Spark, SQL, R, Python, Docker, AWS

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems | Full Time | Remote (US primarily; will consider
international for the right candidate.)

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held company that specializes in
customer specific marketing and payments for over 3000 US clients. Our clients
include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies, one of them is an anchor partner in
our national coalition loyalty program. All of that dribble means we have a
market, a product fit and are now continually adding value and enhancing our
platform.

As the CTO and Director of Software Development I need some help! You will be
joining a medium sized department of 40 who all commit to their projects as a
labor of love and their lives work. If you are interested in any of these
positions my contact information is located under my profile.

Our stack? C (embedded device), Python (RESTFul web services), AngularJS, D3,
MySQL, Chef, Ansible and I am certain I am missing two dozen things.

I manage the engineering, devops, qa and product teams. That means I get to
guide our culture and values through hiring the right people and by setting
the standard. I also get to reinforce boundaries, protect the team's interests
and ensure I'm facilitating an environment at KickBack that allows for a
world-class engineering team. At KickBack you will be joining an open,
transparent and honest environment. You'll be treated with respect and you
won't be required to lower your standards. Yes, we're a for profit business so
at times compromises need to be made but they are discussed, debated and the
negatives are understood very well when we do so.

We're like any other company, we have some technical debt but we strive for
perfection in ourselves and in our software product as much as the free market
and customers allow. At any rate, we think our approach to management and
operating a software development business is a breath of fresh air.

I need to fill the following roles:

    
    
      - Senior Frontend Developer 
      - Senior Python Developer
      - Senior Test Automation Developer
      - Product Owner
    

If you're interested in applying or hearing more, please email me.

NOTE: KRS has a healthy intern program but we keep a very personal and 1:1
relationship with our interns. Unfortunately, at this time I'm not able to
take on any more interns but email me in six months once these roles are
filled by exceptional candidates and my team leads and developers are ready to
mentor future experts.

------
mahillon
iOS Engineer @ San Francisco (ONSITE) H1B Transfers OK

Kamcord is the world's #1 livestreaming platform for mobile gameplay. We're
expanding our focus and are looking for 2 strong iOS engineers to help us
scale.

If interested, please apply directly
([https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9923905))
or email vic@kamcord.com.

------
wikiwatchme
Web Developer | Fayetteville, AR | Onsite

Impressions Online Boutique

Minimum 1 year IT experience

PHP MySQL JQuery HTML CSS Bootstrap

[http://bit.ly/1Y461HZ](http://bit.ly/1Y461HZ)

------
yanis_t
Overall "Hiring" trends are here:
[http://wih.mdnbar.com/](http://wih.mdnbar.com/)

------
johnrball
Olo

White Hat Hacker / Security Engineer

Engineering - New York or Remote within the United States - Full Time

At Olo we run an online food ordering platform used by many of the country’s
largest restaurant chains, reaching millions of consumers through branded
mobile apps and ordering websites. We are seeking an experienced security
engineer to help us maintain our excellent security track record. You would be
collaborating closely with all development teams and across all services. Your
responsibilities would include conducting internal and external penetration
testing, advising engineers and other employees on secure designs, reviewing
and testing new releases for vulnerabilities, hardening our hosting
infrastructure, and monitoring for malicious activity. You would be involved
throughout the development lifecycle from design to production. You would help
Olo maintain compliance as a PCI DSS Level 1 Service Provider.

Requirements * In-depth knowledge of cryptography, OWASP vulnerabilities and
the PCI Data Security Standard. * White Hat penetration testing experience
using a formal methodology * Deep, low-level knowledge of network security
(TCP/IP, DNS, Firewalls, HTTP) * Experience with both Windows and Linux
servers * Proficient at automating tasks in the scripting language of your
choice * Strong communication and interpersonal skills * Experience with AWS
will be beneficial

About Olo Olo reaches millions of consumers by powering mobile and online
ordering for many of the country’s largest restaurant chains. Mobile ordering
and payments is an exciting and active industry full of interesting players
and yet still a relatively untapped market ripe for disruption. We’re quite
up-front about the technical challenges our business faces. Running a platform
with multiple white-labeled front-ends, that maintains real-time connections
into thousands of restaurants’ POS systems, and coordinates complex
transactions between these and other third parties (such as payment gateways
and gift card providers) is not for the faint of heart! Olo is located at 26
Broadway in the historic Standard Oil Building, the former home of John D.
Rockefeller. We offer great benefits, such as 20 days of Paid Time Off, paid
health, dental and vision care, stock options, a generous maternity/paternity
leave plan and perks like FitBits, rotating craft beers on tap in our kitchen,
and food events featuring our clients' menu items (now you know why we give
out FitBits!).

Please feel free to reach out directly to johnball@olo.com

[http://www.olo.com/careers.html](http://www.olo.com/careers.html)

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

Nothing is genuine today. The posts in your feed are all gags, and you have to
convince your relatives that no, Trader Joe's isn't closing all of its
locations, UNCLE KEN. The only thing that is real, that can be counted on 365
days a year, is that NCC Group is always looking for great security minds.

If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who
wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a
disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from
you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those
with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)
Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/) Microcorruption
- [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

We have need for an Experienced Cryptographic Analyst in the short-term, as
well: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/experienced-cryptographic-analyst/)

We also have numerous infosec architecture and policy positions available,
should your interests and background align:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-
manageme...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-management-
governance/)

We have a recent opening for a Verification Consultant, as well:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/software-
escr...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/software-escrow-
careers/)

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-
us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/)

We'd love to hear from you! NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for almost three years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're looking for qualified Software Engineers of all degrees of
experience. We're primarily a Django / Python shop with a fair amount of
javascript/HTML5/Backbone.js thrown in. We're building tools and for our
customers, our drivers, our internal staff, and our vendors. It's a "target
rich" environment with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful
impact on the business! We're solving problems as varied as demand
forecasting, route optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, and a suite
of mobile apps for our customers and staff.
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

2) We're also hiring a General Manager for our Santa Monica office. This
person should have strong analytical skills coupled with the ability to manage
a large and growing team of drivers and associates. This role is also
responsible for business development and managing the profitability of our Los
Angeles regional operations. This is a prestigious role, and a significant
opportunity, as our Los Angeles business is growing rapidly!
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/los-angeles-general-
manager/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/los-angeles-general-manager/)

3) We have an opening for a smart and experienced Director of User
Acquisition. The idea candidate would have strong analytical skills, a good
eye for the kind of marketing that would improve our brand, and experience
creating and managing both performance marketing and content marketing
campaigns. Since we're a growing consumer business, this is a great role for
someone who wants to manage a significant advertising budget over multiple
mediums and ad networks. [https://www.rinse.com/careers/director-user-
acquisition/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/director-user-acquisition/)

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene, but want to join one with
a sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
bwb
REMOTE (must be in North or South American time zones)

Multiple Positions Open for Ruby on Rails software engineers.
[https://jobs.lever.co/pressed](https://jobs.lever.co/pressed)

Multiple Positions Open for Systems Engineers with 3+ years of Amazon
ecosystem experience.
[https://jobs.lever.co/pressed](https://jobs.lever.co/pressed)

Email me if you have any questions, bwb@pressed.net, thanks, Ben

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[http://streetcontxt.com/careers](http://streetcontxt.com/careers) | Full Time
| On-Site

At SCX, we're currently building the world's first global information exchange
for capital markets. Now, if you're a normal human being, you're probably
asking yourself what the means (the complexity of the problem we're solving is
not lost on us). Effectively, we're building an intelligent communications
platform that uses machine learning techniques to: understand what financial
research our users are producing, what financial research our users are
consuming, and facilitate massively advantageous connections between these
research producers and consumers.

While in our early stages, we're confident that we will shape the future of
institutional finance.

What we're looking for: \- Product Managers ->
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=odFE2fwi&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=odFE2fwi&s=Hacker_News)
\- Full Stack Developers ->
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oRJI1fw3&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oRJI1fw3&s=Hacker_News)

What's in it for you: \- Competitive compensation \- 100% employer covered,
comprehensive benefits extending to your dependants and legal spouse \-
$2500/year in personal betterment allowance, to be spent at your discretion,
doubling to $5000/year in your 2nd year. \- Every breakfast, lunch, dinner,
protein shake, coffee, tea, beer, and snack - provided free of charge \- A
unique, well-lit workspace in the heart of downtown Toronto, steps from St.
Andrew subway station and the PATH

What we're all about: \- Transparency \- Ownership \- Working with exceptional
people \- Operating without an ego

Press: \- [http://www.businessinsider.com/street-contxt-funding-
round-2...](http://www.businessinsider.com/street-contxt-funding-round-2016-1)
\- [http://betakit.com/toronto-based-street-contxt-
raises-8-mill...](http://betakit.com/toronto-based-street-contxt-
raises-8-million-series-a-led-by-oculus-investor-formation-8/) \-
[http://www.thestreet.com/story/13515934/1/how-to-sift-
throug...](http://www.thestreet.com/story/13515934/1/how-to-sift-through-the-
deluge-of-wall-street-research-every-morning.html)

My name is Jackson, and I can be reached directly at jackson@streetcontxt.com
if you have questions.

------
loumf
Trello | NYC | Full-time

ONSITE

\- Front-end dev

REMOTE or ONSITE

\- Back-end dev

\- Tester

[https://trello.com/jobs](https://trello.com/jobs)

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/](https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/) ),
San Mateo, CA (Full time, ONSITE only, VISA-depends, see below)

We're replacing health insurance with a system that members love. Using our
SW, platform and services, an employer can pay doctors directly, saving a ton
of money and making the employee experience amazing (with the testimonials to
back it up).

The company is well-funded, ~two years old and growing very rapidly with
massive sales traction (300x this past year and on pace for another order of
magnitude this year). We punch well above our weight-class with experienced
founders, 170+ team members (~ one quarter is engineering), and paying
customers. Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on
the front end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together,
microservices style. We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, automated testing, and
continuos integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-
availability, security, privacy and more. We're currently looking for
experienced SW engineers up and down the stack, back end, infrastructure,
data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc. Our biggest needs are DevOps, FE, and SW
Engineers in Test (you will be writing cluster level end2end tests, not unit
tests), and Backend Engineers.

All open jobs: [http://grnh.se/8f7q15](http://grnh.se/8f7q15)

If you are non-technical, but are interested in experiencing a hyper-growth
startup, we also are hiring for JIRA workflow automation, operations, business
development and other roles as well. If you care about such things, we were
recently flattered/embarrassed to be highlighted as one of fifty potential
next unicorns by the nytimes: [http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT](http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

*VISA minutiae: We can transfer H1B but can only sponsor them on a case by case basis. We can sponsor TN & H1B1 visas in most cases. If you have another existing visa, we can probably transfer it.

------
DICOMGrid
DICOM Grid - Phoenix AZ, or REMOTE - Senior UI Developer

DICOM Grid, a SaaS start-up in the healthcare technology field, is looking for
a JavaScript developer to maintain and enhance DICOM Grid’s front-end medical
image sharing and reading web application. You will report to the Director of
Dev Ops.

Familiarity with modern front-end web development is essential, including but
not limited to HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, LESS, JQuery, Underscore, Handlebars,
Backbone, and TypeScript. Experience working in the medical industry (DICOM,
HL7, PACS, etc.) would be a bonus, but is not required. The ideal candidate
would be able to work independently with minimal supervision, and be
enthusiastic about keeping up-to-date with the latest web technologies.

The team is distributed with team members working remotely in Phoenix, Boston,
New York, Utah, and St. Louis.

Position Responsibilities \- Plan, evaluate, implement, test, and document new
features and bug fixes for the DICOM Grid web application. \- Work with other
development team members to integrate with backend services. \- Work with
DevOps to deploy code into our production and UAT environments. \- Work with
customers and professional services to gather requirements. \- Conform to
company standard operating procedures.

What qualifies you to join? \- A combination of a college degree in CS, Math,
Physics, or related, relevant work experience, and/or a strong open source
portfolio. \- General interest in the healthcare field. \- Strong
communication and interpersonal skills. \- High enthusiasm and desire to work
on an entrepreneurial team. \- Roll-up-the sleeves attitude is a must. \-
Meticulous attention to detail with strong organization skills. \- Heavy
emphasis will be placed on problem solving skills, personal initiative and
good people management/relationship skills. Sense of humor is mandatory.

Logistics \- This is virtual position, so you must be able to work from home
effectively \- Base salary and stock options depend on experience; health
insurance, paid holidays, and vacation are part of the package.

Send your resume along with links to your StackOverflow, GitHub profiles, etc.
to jobs@dicomgrid.com. For bonus points, include a solution to the following
short task, including code in JavaScript or the frontend language of your
choice: given a JSON object conforming to the schema { value: ..., collapsed:
(true|false), children: [...] }, where children is an array of objects
conforming to the same schema, and a function render taking values to DOM
elements, layout the information for read-only display, with the ability to
expand/collapse individual nodes. The aim of the exercise is to demonstrate
familiarity with JavaScript, so a very basic UI is all that is needed.

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC & San Francisco | Experienced full-stack
developers/devops/product manager | On-site - Full-time | $100k-$160k + equity

We're a small team of engineers and designers from Silicon Valley that came
out to DC last year to help fix Healthcare.gov. It turns out there’s a lot
more to fix, and it’s surprising how much can be fixed by a small group of
resourceful people with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience,
working closely with dedicated civil servants in government.

Our revamped Healthcare.gov application is used by millions, converts 35%
better, and halves the completion time. The login system we rebuilt is about
two orders of magnitude more reliable and two orders of magnitude less
expensive; for example, it’s about $70M less per year to operate.

People die because the Veteran's Administration is months behind in processing
claims. The Social Security Administration pays benefits to millions of
deceased Americans. $80 billion is spent every year on federal IT contracting,
and 96% of projects are deemed failures. [0]

That’s not because there’s some conspiracy or because government is inherently
incapable of doing it right. These are complicated legacy systems and
processes, and there are very few people with modern tech industry experience
who are aware of these problems and willing to help fix them. You can help
change that.

Our team is about fifteen people (Stanford, Google, Khan Academy, Dropbox, YC
alums) in DC and SF, and we plan to grow significantly in 2016.

We’re looking for: * experienced full-stack engineers * experienced devops
engineers * a product manager with a technical background (DC only) * a
technical project manager (DC only)

We have a social mission (we incorporated as a public benefit corporation),
but we pay market compensation and equity.

If you'd like to build software and infrastructure that radically improves how
our government serves people, we’d love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com.

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com](http://navahq.com)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

[0] [http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-
design/mee...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-design/meet-
nava-a-startup-that-wants-to-fix-the-governments-crappy-design) [1]
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/t...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/the-
lessons-of-healthcare-gov-stretch-far-beyond-obamacare/)

------
rdl
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX |
VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one. We're hiring
for a variety of roles -- started 2015 at 128, ended around 220, doubling
again in 2016. This is a perfect time to join -- product market fit is
established, but there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and
support work to be done.

We've publicly said we're profitable and on track for long term independent
success. You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of engineering
work we do. ([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development.

Specific roles we're keen to hire include:

0) Great operations/SRE staff: operating our system at scale (80+ datacenters
around the world, 24x7 coverage, >4 million sites) requires highly competent,
hard-working, and communicative engineers.

1) Product designer(s) -- we're looking for great talent to help build UX for
new products, and to improve the interface and user experience of our existing
products. We have a range of customers, from consumers with a single blog all
the way through some of the largest sites on the Internet, and designing
interfaces which work well for all of these users is a big challenge -- are
you up to it?

2) Great front-end engineers -- building new UI/UX to expose controls and data
to customers is an increasing portion of what we do. Our current front-end
stack is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass. Our new projects are
using React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally adopting Higher Order
Components. We're also starting the process of re-imagining our main WWW
Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

3) Systems Engineer -- looking for people to help serve even more traffic,
build infrastructure for security and robustness, and contribute back to open
source projects. We make extensive use of nginx, lua/luajit, and ssl-at-scale.

4) Really interested in people who want to help fix problems for Internet
publishers (articulate what those are and how you think you could help)

(Also -- We're particularly interested in people with Mandarin experience; we
have a joint venture with Baidu, and want to make the experience for both
Chinese Internet users and Chinese sites abroad as great as it can be.)

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link

------
yread
NKI | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full time | On-site

We are a leading integrated cancer center with 100 years of history, with a
strong focus in basic and translational research. There is one position for
hackers at the department of Biochemistry (
[http://www.nki.nl/divisions/biochemistry/perrakis-a-
group/](http://www.nki.nl/divisions/biochemistry/perrakis-a-group/) )

We are looking for a software developer with an open and inquisitive mind, to
join our team that develops software for structural biology. Versatility and
enthusiasm is highly desirable to cope with two distinct and challenging
projects:

Your first task will be to create a new front-end for our popular PDB_REDO web
server ( [https://xtal.nki.nl/PDB_REDO/](https://xtal.nki.nl/PDB_REDO/) ) with
an emphasis in enabling easy job customization for the end-user, as well as to
create a new modern application substituting and extending our ProteinCCD
server ([https://xtal.nki.nl/ccd](https://xtal.nki.nl/ccd) ). Within the West-
Life EC project ( [http://internal-wiki.west-life.eu](http://internal-
wiki.west-life.eu) ) both applications will be extended to make use of Grid
and Cloud technologies in collaboration with the West-Life network of experts.

The second task is to build on your strong background in scientific
programming, to gradually learn the code base of our crystallography software,
and help improve our algorithms that build models of macromolecules in three
dimensional maps from X-ray crystallography and cryo electron microscopy
(cryo-EM) data. Expert knowledge of C++ is not necessary, as major extensions
can be done in your language of choice, but the current code base is in C++.
If you understand the science or algorithms behind it will be a huge plus.

You will work in a small operational team of bioinformaticians, in a lively
department of about 40 PhD students and post-doctoral scientists, that embed
in a research operation of about 600 enthusiastic people, including
biologists, chemists, and bioinformatics experts of many flavors. In addition,
collaboration within big European consortia (West-Life but also iNEXT,
[http://www.inext-eu.org](http://www.inext-eu.org) ) will allow you to build a
wide professional network in both academic and private research establishments
across Europe. The NKI offers competitive salaries, experienced foreigners can
get a 30% tax discount, and Amsterdam with its many cultural amenities enables
you to enjoy a good work-life balance.

Drop me a mail at j.hudecek@nki.nl

------
roflc0ptic
Senior Front End Developer, Tampa, Fl

------
chinpercolate
Percolate is Hiring! | SF & NYC | Multiple Openings | On-Site, FT | $120K -
$160K/YR+ & Equity

[https://percolate.com/careers/](https://percolate.com/careers/)

Percolate is The System of Record for Marketing. Backed by Sequoia Capital,
Lightspeed Venture Partners, and GGV, Percolate is one of the fastest growing
companies in enterprise software. Percolate’s all-in-one software platform
helps marketers plan, create, execute, and learn from their marketing efforts.
Over 800 brands including GE, Unilever, MasterCard, and IBM use Percolate to
manage their global marketing supply chains. Percolate is doing for marketing
what Github is doing for globally distributed teams in engineering by
providing powerful web/mobile creative tools. Below are our top priority
positions.

Sr. Python Backend Engineer (SF) - Data Platform & Analytics - Early stage
opportunity to build distributed ingestion data pipes and data modeling to
deliver a brand new Data Platform and Analytics offering.
([http://grnh.se/prn2dq](http://grnh.se/prn2dq)) Python, Kafka, SQL/NoSQL,
ElasticSearch

Sr. Javascript UI/Data Visualization Engineer (SF) - Analytics & Insight -
Clean-slate opportunity to be our 1st Data UI/Visualization, Graphing,
Charting, Reporting and Dashboards offering's seasoned expert.
([http://grnh.se/4p6ct5](http://grnh.se/4p6ct5)) JavaScript, D3, React,
Backbone, HTML, CSS, SASS, etc.

Sr. Javascript Developer (NYC) - Creative Workflow - Build an interactive
workspace for multi-user collaboration by providing creative tools at each
step of the workflow - i.e., multi-user functionalities for document-editing,
annotations, task management, image editing, and campaign packaging and
scheduling ([http://grnh.se/at2ph8](http://grnh.se/at2ph8)) - ReactJS,
Backbone, HTML, CSS, Unit testing, Git.

Sr. Python Backend Engineer - Creative Workflow - (NYC) - Build the backend
that power creative tools for multi-tenant applications through RESTful API's
and micro-services ([http://grnh.se/lpdf51](http://grnh.se/lpdf51))
Python/Django, Kafka, REST API's, AWS, MySQL, DynamoDB, etc.

Sr. DevOps Engineer - Percolate's own PaaS - (NYC) - Automate everything!
Platform-as-a-Service used by Percolate's developers
([http://grnh.se/xbmvf2](http://grnh.se/xbmvf2)) - AWS, EC2, Docker,
GNU/Linux, Vagrant, MySQL, CF Engine/Chef/Puppet, Python, Javascript, Git.

Please apply using the appropriate links. We are not currently using agencies.
Email: chintan@percolate.com

------
jpatokal
Google Cloud Platform | [http://cloud.google.com/](http://cloud.google.com/) |
Sydney, Tokyo, Zurich, Seattle, San Francisco, Mountain View, New York,
Stockholm, Tel Aviv... | ONSITE, VISA

The Google Cloud Platform team is hiring Technical Solutions Engineers and
Consultants worldwide, _including the option to start at an office of your
choice_. Valley folks, tired of traffic jams on the 101 and want to check out
the beaches in Australia or hit the slopes in Switzerland? Here's your chance!

Half our job is to help our customers design, deploy and troubleshoot the
latest and greatest in Google Cloud products: Compute Engine (IaaS), Container
Engine (Kubernetes), App Engine (PaaS), Managed VMs (Docker), BigQuery and
Dataflow (big data), and many more. The other half is to ensure that our
customers can accomplish their goals without even needing to contact us.

We need engineers who understand the Cloud, programming (Python, Go, Java,
Node.js...), networking, system administration, troubleshooting and have
people skills; as a rule, you'll need to excel in at least one area and have
solid baseline knowledge across the board. You do _not_ need to be familiar
with Google's Cloud product suite, successful applicants will receive
extensive training. We offer a stellar team moving at the speed of a startup,
cutting-edge technology at Google scale, big-company compensation and benefits
and visa/relocation support.

Sydney:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=109745...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=109745001&)

Zurich:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=163265...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=163265001&)

Tokyo:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=102835...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=102835001&)

USA (SF, Mountain View, Seattle, New York):
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=133755...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=133755001&)

One of many Technical Solutions Consultants roles around the world:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=137945...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=137945001&)

Feel free to contact me directly (jani at google) if you have any questions or
are considering applying. If you sound like a good fit, I can refer you
straight to a phone interview.

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | Boston & Seattle
| Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems within a casual
work environment. We have a fully stocked kitchen, ping pong/arcade machines,
frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that employees actually use,
generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

Boston, MA:

* Senior/Principal Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?31YkUhwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?31YkUhwZ))

* Developer Evangelist, Video Platform ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3gYkUhwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3gYkUhwe))

* Software Engineer, Video Delivery CDN ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3iYkUhwg](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3iYkUhwg))

* Principal Systems Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mYkUhwk](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mYkUhwk))

* Systems Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oZkUhwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oZkUhwn))

* Senior Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tZkUhws](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tZkUhws))

* Principal Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3AZkUhwz](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3AZkUhwz))

* Principal Security Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3EZkUhwD](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3EZkUhwD))

* Mobile Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PZkUhwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PZkUhwO))

* Senior iOS Application Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3VZkUhwU](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3VZkUhwU))

* Senior Full Stack Web Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YZkUhwX](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YZkUhwX))

Seattle, WA:

* Director of Engineering, Zencoder ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3lZkUhwk](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3lZkUhwk))

* Senior Principal Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cZkUhwb](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cZkUhwb))

* Principal Software Engineer, Video Analytics ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3dZkUhwc](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3dZkUhwc))

* Senior Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3gZkUhwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3gZkUhwf))

* Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack) Billing Team ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3o0kUhwo](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3o0kUhwo))

------
echohu
# Wiredcraft \- We create apps that matter We're engineers, designers &
strategists creating software that solves real-world problems. Think data
visualization for the World Bank, software to run the Myanmar elections and
DevOps for the biggest electronics manufacturer in the world. Check out our
current open positions by visiting our website, or if you are ready to apply
now send us an email at job@wiredcraft.com

1\. Design Director | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

2\. Sales & Business development | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-
time, onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-
development/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-development/)

## We’re always accepting applications so feel free to drop us a line for
these positions too.

\- Project manager | Berlin & Shanghai| Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/)

\- Web & Mobile Designer | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time,
onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-
designer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-designer/)

\- DevOps Engineer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops/)

\- Front-end Developer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-developer/)

\- Mobile Developer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-developer/)

\- Online Marketing | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-
marketing/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing/)

More details on our site:
[http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs).

Don't see a position that fits your skills? If you're smart and eager to
learn, it'd be worth a shot to send us an email anyway: job@wiredcraft.com.

We sponsor visas.

------
rcjpm
JP Morgan| New York / London / Glasgow / Bengaluru | Onsite | Distributed
Systems Engineer / Front End Developer / Full Stack Developer

We are hiring for multiple roles at multiple sites and all levels of
seniority.

Risk Central is a new firm-wide effort at JP Morgan to bring in best in class
Big Data technologies to store, aggregate and report risk and PNL data. Using
Big Data technologies like Hadoop, Kafka and Spark, the Risk Central team will
build a resilient high-capacity platform supporting the firm’s business and
regulatory agenda. On a typical day, vast amounts of data will stream into the
system from both end of day batches and real-time calculators. Processing
engines will link the incoming data streams to derive business relevant data
views. Modern front ends will be built for desktop and mobile platforms to
service the needs of heterogeneous clients across the Investment Bank and Risk
& Finance.

===

Distributed Systems Engineer
([https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=160027871&lang=en))

The ideal candidate for the role has a proven track record of using Big Data
technologies to effectively store, report and analyze large volumes of time-
series data, preferably in the financial domain. The candidate will be able to
guide the build out of the Risk Central system, using their expertise to
ensure all tools are used optimally and build to scale to the firm’s long term
requirements. They will also work actively on the development and deployment
of the system. Additionally, they should be able to add significant value to
the system by using data analysis tools to mine and analyze the large volumes
of data available.

===

Front End Developer
([https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=160027876&lang=en))

The front end developer will build modern user interfaces for browsers, mobile
devices and native clients. These interfaces will interact with Apache Spark
on the backend to aggregate and visualize a vast set of data points which can
be sliced across portfolios and time series. Each UI needs to be responsive to
the needs of users across different regions, lines of business and functional
requirements. As the background data can change in real time, the front end
also has to be sophisticated enough to re-aggregate and render the affected
views in real time.

===

Full Stack Developer
([https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=160026429&lang=en))

The Application Developer role requires full-stack development, with the ideal
candidate involved in all aspects of the Risk Central build out. This includes
writing internal and external APIs, writing code that persists and aggregates
data and building highly scalable, mission-critical components servicing users
across the globe. Candidates will be able to handle the full pipeline of the
system, from receiving data from upstream systems to reporting results to
downstream clients. In order to accomplish this, the developer will have
familiarity of all technologies used in the project and have a basic
understanding of all involved workflows.

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Developers | London UK | ONSITE

Imagine you could save every teacher in a school one hour a week. Instead of
an hour of drudgery, they could be preparing their lessons, teaching or
actually having a life outside the classroom. At Firefly, you can help do
exactly that.

Firefly is a learning platform used by hundreds of schools worldwide to
create, share and learn. We combine easy content creation with deep school
integration to make a useful tool for class work, homework, and coursework.
We’re self funded and doubling yearly. As an established company serving many
customers and integrating with a variety of other services, we’re continually
learning how apply best practices to existing code, whilst still deploying new
features and bug fixes for teachers and students every two weeks. We're
currently focusing on getting better at separating of concerns and building up
an automated testing suite. We’re also improving the speed and reliability of
our infrastructure, and trying new technologies to keep current (e.g. Swift
and React).

We looking for four main strengths in you:

◦ skill: your colleagues would say you get things done to a high standard. You
know about and apply appropriate best practices in your work. You are at home
with improving and extending existing code as well as new development.

◦ desire to learn: despite (or perhaps because of) you being good at what you
do, you want to get better. You seek out best practices, new ideas, honest
feedback, and unknown areas of code, in order to know more and work better.

◦ understanding: our product team is great but not infallible. You’ll be happy
to challenge and clarify product decisions with our users’ best interests at
heart. Everyone at Firefly shares responsibility for the product making sense
and being of high quality.

◦ clear communication: We have a lightweight process, so most days, other than
a morning standup meeting to share what’s going on and what’s planned, you’ll
be responsible for your time. This also means that, when there are issues, you
need to inform the right people, explain what’s going wrong, and help get
things resolved and moving forward again.

Speaking of process, we’re pretty small-a agile and are happy to try things
out to see what helps.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with iOS or a web
platform. Our server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has some
Javascript, so you’ll need to know these or be able to pick them up. We work
as generalists, so experience of any of the following would be a positive:
React, iOS, shell scripting, infrastructure automation, building API
integrations, and databases (particularly SQL Server).

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience, a generous bonus
scheme, flexible training budget, brown bag talks and Kaizen weeks for self-
improvement and experimentation. So, if you’ve got an interest in education
and a desire to learn your craft alongside others making the same journey, we
want to hear from you. Drop me an e-mail (robin at fireflylearning.com) or
apply on our website – [http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs/developer](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs/developer)

------
clured
Full-Stack Engineer / Data Scientist | The Open Syllabus Project
([http://explorer.opensyllabusproject.org](http://explorer.opensyllabusproject.org))
| NYC / SF | Full-time | NYC or Remote

The Open Syllabus Project is an academic data-mining project at Columbia and
Stanford that’s extracting structured information from a corpus of 1M+ college
course syllabi. What’s actually being taught in college classrooms? How has
this changed over time? What can we learn about the organization of the modern
university from large-scale trends in the texts that are being assigned? How
can insights from these data be applied to curriculum development, education
policy, and lifelong learning?

We launched a beta version of the platform with an op-ed in the New York Times
in January, and since then the project has appeared in The Washington Post,
Time, The Chronicle of Higher Education, MarketWatch, Der Spiegel, Business
Insider, Lifehacker, FiveThirtyEight, WNYC, QZ, and elsewhere. It's also been
picked up by major news outlets in Europe, Russia, China, Japan, South Korea,
Ukraine, Egypt, and Mexico.

We're looking for someone who has experience with large-scale data analysis,
natural language processing, web archiving, and web application development to
help us grow OSP into a comprehensive, feature-rich authority about teaching
trends in higher education. Some of the things we're going to be working on in
the coming months:

* Build a scalable infrastructure for crawling university websites for syllabi, with the goal of growing the corpus to 4-5M documents in the next 6 months.

* Expand the universe of books and articles that we search for in syllabi by identifying new bibliographic databases (Citeseer, arXiv) and integrating them into OSP’s data extraction pipeline.

* Write classifiers to improve the accuracy of the citation and metadata extraction jobs.

* Expand the public-facing web application to surface new types of information – visualize change in assignment trends over time, add profile pages for authors and publishers, and build richer ways to explore the citation graph.

* Help develop a research program around the data. We’re interested in applications to information science, literary studies, education policy, history of science, and canon / university studies.

If these kinds of projects sound interesting, we'd love to hear from you! We
use Python for the data extraction rig and the public-facing website (Flask),
Elasticsearch for citation extraction, React+Redux on the front end, and
Ansible to manage infrastructure on AWS. Beyond specific technologies, though
– first and foremost we're looking for a collaborator and partner who can help
us build on what we have and push the project in new directions.

Drop us a line at syllabusopen@gmail.com.

Links:

* [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/opinion/sunday/what-a-mill...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/opinion/sunday/what-a-million-syllabuses-can-teach-us.html)

* [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/02/03/what-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/02/03/what-ivy-league-students-are-reading-that-you-arent/)

* [http://time.com/4234719/college-textbooks-female-writers](http://time.com/4234719/college-textbooks-female-writers)

* [http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/aristoteles-bis-mar...](http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/aristoteles-bis-marx-diese-zehn-buecher-muessen-studenten-in-harvard-lesen-a-1074279.html)

* [http://www.businessinsider.com/the-most-popular-required-rea...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-most-popular-required-reading-at-the-top-10-us-colleges-2016-1)

* [http://lifehacker.com/open-syllabus-project-shows-the-books-...](http://lifehacker.com/open-syllabus-project-shows-the-books-students-are-assi-1758765225)

* [http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/to-kill-a-mockingbird-au...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/to-kill-a-mockingbird-author-harper-lee-dies)

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU), London, Stockholm(!) | ONSITE
(with a few exceptions) | We block bots on the internet.

Howdy HN! Distil Networks is a growing startup in the web application security
industry. We build SaaS that blocks malicious bots, scrapers, and scripts from
attacking our customer’s websites and APIs. This reduces fraud, content theft,
spam, and helps eliminate lots of security issues. We have a global network
that actively blocks web traffic based on human/ non-human signatures. Our
customers love us, our investors love us, and we’re looking to hire. We have
offices in SF, DC, North Carolina, London, and Sweden! I’m a data scientist
here and still have a great time, 2 years in. I really like all my coworkers
and we have a near-zero jerk count.

What we’re looking for ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)):

Specifically we need: -A Data Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/c2f85048-55da-49c9-9c0c...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/c2f85048-55da-49c9-9c0c-c46babce40ec?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Senior Systems Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/57fb3b7e-9d93-4ca1-9cdb...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/57fb3b7e-9d93-4ca1-9cdb-435d03980c27))

\- Director of Solutions Engineering
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/707971a3-3ee6-495f-9d6b...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/707971a3-3ee6-495f-9d6b-44870176cee3))

\- Senior DevOps - Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3dde76b2-5153-42ac-93c4...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3dde76b2-5153-42ac-93c4-a46dd6955eda))

-Customer Success Managers ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/9699bf1f-a704-4b9e-8aa3...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/9699bf1f-a704-4b9e-8aa3-fc19cd523229))

\- Senior Escalation Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/0eb34bf4-0fb0-4679-8cab...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/0eb34bf4-0fb0-4679-8cab-8283cc6f6504))

\- UX Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/a9e6802c-cced-48a4-8d33...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/a9e6802c-cced-48a4-8d33-fd6f94dfb82f))

\- Senior Product Manager
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85c669ed-c1b8-4725-b885...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85c669ed-c1b8-4725-b885-94c93f5cec58))

\- Web developer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/4bf2ca97-8252-426c-ace8...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/4bf2ca97-8252-426c-ace8-9e25c7c466c5))

We’re also hiring for Marketing, Recruiting, Finance, and Sales! Basically
everything.

------
leadpages
LeadPages (www.LeadPages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | Business
Intelligence, Enterprise Security, Python Engineer, Web Developer, Automation,
Production Engineers, Technical Project Managers, etc.

LeadPages is Minnesota's fastest growing startup and we're looking for some
amazing people to join our team! Our team and culture is like no other. We
work remote two days per week and the other three days in our incredible
downtown Minneapolis office. We're a SaaS company with one of the best tech
stacks I've seen yet and... we're a Mac shop! :)

We currently have full-time opportunities available for:

\- Senior Software Engineer (Python web app development, GAE, API, Gulp, Git,
Mongo DB, TDD => [https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/UYiaq3/Senior-
Softwar...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/UYiaq3/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

\- JavaScript App Engineer (Angular / Aurelia web app development, HTML, SASS,
Gulp, Git, ES3, React) =>
[https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/9EEsp1/Javascript-
App...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/9EEsp1/Javascript-Application-
Engineer)

\- Business Intelligence and Digital Strategy Senior Manager (Advanced data
mining, machine learning, modeling, D3 Data visualization, Google Analytics,
query writing, Tableau / Domo, R, iPython, or similar statistical analysis
packages) => [https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/rzNzQu/Business-
Intel...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/rzNzQu/Business-Intelligence-
And-Digital-Strategy-Senior-Manager.html)

\- Automation Engineer (Strong experience with Selenium, Selenium Grid,
Keyword Driven Testing (Robot, Cucumber, etc.), Protractor and similar) =>
[https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/mBAwCQ/Automation-
Eng...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/mBAwCQ/Automation-Engineer)

These are all full-time positions with great benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k, PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home options, and
more! We even offer relocation packages from anyone that would be open to
relocating to beautiful Minneapolis, MN.

If you're interested in seeing any of the other positions that we also have
available on our Marketing, Product, Technical Support, Customer Success or
Operations teams, check out our website at:
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing me directly? You can reach me at: Tiffany@Ave81.com

I'd love to talk with you soon!!

Thanks, Tiffany

------
grinich
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Mission)
| Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas. We build N1, the extensible, open source email client, and
the infrastructure powering it. We're looking for fronted application
engineers (React, Electron, JS), designers, backend systems engineers, &
infrastructure/operations engineers.

We recently launched N1, have accumulated over 16K stars on GitHub, and are
looking for core application engineers to design an extensible platform around
email, calendar, and contacts. You'll not only use modern web tech to build a
better email experience, you'll design the developer platform to power the
next generation of email apps. See more about N1 here:
[https://nylas.com/N1](https://nylas.com/N1) & code:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1)

We have more data for a single user than in most startups' entire database.
We're scaling heavily and if you have experience with automated deployments,
debugging running systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are
still comfortable writing code, we're for you. :)

We take pride in the diverse culture we've built and are looking for more than
raw technical talent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg)

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership * Want the chance to step up and lead a team * Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized. * N1 uses javascript (ES6), React, Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron, and no jQuery * Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas) * We're a small team * We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include free

Lyft to & from the office, full health, dental, vision, and lunch every day.
Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(mg@nylas). I'm Michael, one of our co-founders. We're a diverse team, and
encourage applications from all backgrounds.

------
henryalee
OrderAhead (YC) | SF | Product (Full-Stack) & Data Science Engineers

OrderAhead is a technology-enabled business that's reinventing the way the
world shops. Today, we help people eliminate the stress and frustration of
senseless waiting via on-demand pickup and delivery from local restaurants.
Ultimately, we believe that we can provide an unimaginable level of
convenience, transparency, and value to both consumers and merchants through
well-designed software. We’re backed by top-tier investors including August
Capital, Eric Schmidt, Marc Benioff, Adam D’Angelo, and Y Combinator.

\--- Product Engineer ---

We believe that the best product engineers are full-stack generalists with
strong fundamentals who can transition effortlessly among responsibilities.
We’re looking for people who enjoy the iterative design process as much as the
challenge of coding up elegant implementations. Most importantly, we want
teammates who can empathize with end users to push our products to the next
level.

Responsibilities & Example Projects:

\- Work on our five native iOS/Android client applications for customers,
merchants, and drivers

\- Push code daily through the entire stack, from customer-facing interfaces
to backend database optimizations

\- Collaborate with designers to spec and implement innovative visual and
functional improvements to our products

\- Analyze data and conduct experiments to make data-informed decisions about
new features and product improvements

\--- Data Science Engineer ---

We’re looking for people who enjoy the process of research and experimentation
just as much as they love implementing and deploying solutions to see the
real-world impacts. We believe that leveraging models, simulations, and data
analysis is key to ensuring correct prioritization and optimizing all
components of our business. Most importantly, we want teammates who can
quickly sift through vast amounts of data to find the hidden stories that will
drive business decisions and product features.

Responsibilities & Example Projects:

\- Improve the accuracy of our Delivery Time Estimate service, which provides
customers the lowest reliable delivery times by analyzing current driver
locations, queued orders, and desired pickup/delivery addresses

\- Optimize our Assignment Engine, which uses VRP-based algorithms to assign
orders to drivers, while ensuring timeliness, minimizing distance travelled,
and maximizing utilization and efficiency

\- Model future growth and optimally schedule driver shifts in order to
properly cover demand across geographic regions and time of day

Details at
[https://www.orderaheadapp.com/jobs/engineering](https://www.orderaheadapp.com/jobs/engineering),
or contact me directly (henry at orderaheadapp.com) if you'd like to chat
about the exciting technical challenges we're facing.

------
backstage
Backstage is hiring for a Data Warehousing Engineer in NYC (Brooklyn, New
York, NY, for those of you using find-on-page to skip through the list here).

What does that mean? You are going to be our sole data warehouse/BI engineer,
designing and building a data warehouse and ETL process to answer the specific
types of questions our business team has.

For the right person, this position is an amazing opportunity to own a data
warehouse operation entirely from start to finish. For the wrong person, this
is being thrown in the deep end without a life jacket.

The number one, very special skill we're looking for here is a talent for
getting to the heart of and asking the question the stakeholder is _really_
trying to work out, rather than answering the one they've thought to ask. You
won't be insulated by a layer of business analysts. You'll be working directly
with our operations, marketing, and accounting people to get them the data
they need. They're smart people who are highly capable of working with
numbers, but they don't necessarily understand databases or all the ways they
can use data to get the answers they need.

Of course, you'll also need strong enough programming chops and sufficient
understanding of dimensional modeling and data pipelines (in a Linux
ecosystem, and ideally AWS) to design and implement from scratch an OLAP
database and the ETL processing to populate it.

You'll be expected to work independently and manage your own work. We're a
very small engineering team, and each member is almost entirely self-managing
-- we can't afford a lot of process overhead, let alone micromanagement.
You'll have a team of intelligent, deeply technical engineers to talk things
through with, but no one else on the team will be working directly on the same
projects, and none of us have a deep background in the technologies and
processes you're implementing.

It's not a requirement, but the ideal candidate would also be comfortable with
enough web development to be able to jump into our front-end (JS w/ Backbone
and React) and back-end (Python/Django) codebases to add and adjust event
tracking code as needed without having to wait for the web team. If you can
contribute to building, maintaining, optimizing, and automating our
development processes, that'd be another awesome bonus.

Oh, right, we need some buzzwords... try these: data warehousing, business
intelligence, analytics, OLAP, ETL, dimensional modeling, SQL, SQL, SQL, DBA,
Python, R, Pandas, MySQL, PostreSQL, Elasticsearch, Redshift, AWS, RDS, Linux,
Ubuntu, bash, DevOps, Sysadmin, Bamboo, Ansible, Fabric, CI.

Who's Backstage? We're the leading platform in creative talent placement. We
are currently composed of two brands: Backstage.com, for actors; and
Sonicbids.com, for musicians -- with plans to launch a third vertical by the
end of 2016. At under 70 people, we're a small business with the casual
energy, collaborative mindset, and get-things-done attitude of a startup, but
the stability and mature decision making of a more established company.

We offer benefits including health insurance (vision and dental available),
commuter benefits, 401K, unlimited vacation, summer Fridays, and
tickets/tuition for select conferences/courses. Our DUMBO office is spacious
and convenient to 3 subway lines, and we offer snacks and a couple days per
week work-from-home.

Apply at: [https://jobs.lever.co/backstage/d5228dde-c2cd-4c43-b8cf-
eba6...](https://jobs.lever.co/backstage/d5228dde-c2cd-4c43-b8cf-eba64dcf6d7e)

By the way, if this sounds like an awesome place to work, we're also hiring an
experienced iOS engineer in Brooklyn and a senior front-end engineer in
Boston! [https://jobs.lever.co/backstage](https://jobs.lever.co/backstage)

------
evtothedev
Snapdocs | Rails & Data & Product Engineers |San Francisco, CA | Full-time,
onsite

Snapdocs (YC W14) is a early-stage, rapidly growing company looking to fill a
variety of engineering roles. (Growth, amiright?)

The ideal candidate is someone who plans to become a lead engineer (or perhaps
a product manager) in the not too distant future.

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manilla envelopes. We bring security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based
pillar of the US economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, and
data. Monolith vs microservice is an ongoing debate. We are working to find a
good authentication pattern that allows for people to work across companies in
multiple roles (which is trickier than you might think!). Domain Driven Design
is our guiding light.

For data, it decides everything we do. We won't start work on a new feature
until we can point to the numbers we hope to move.

Snapdocs's culture is one that trusts its team members to make smart
decisions. This means we value both independent work as well as seeking
collaboration. We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and
we're looking to expand further.

Skills & Requirements * Rails Engineer. 3+ years experience, but more is
welcome. Ideally, you're a full stack coder. But in reality, you probably lean
either towards the front or the back end. That's fine, so long as you know
(and enjoy) your strengths. * Data engineer. You can be shown a feature set
and then start riffing on what should be tracked and why. You'll then build
(or collaborate on) this tracking. You'll dig into data to propose new
features. * Being the 5th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This
means helping to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful
of each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this
together. We want to create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know
the team has your back the whole way through. * Self-motivated. To us that
means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you
understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution. * Empathy.
We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes
lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can build what
they need and want. * Knowledge of AWS would be excellent. * UX experience (or
interest in cultivating it) would be excellent.

Send an email to jobs@snapdocs.com telling us about yourself. Please include a
resume and a link to github (and specific github repos) if your profile is
informative.

------
tjc75
Site Reliability Engineers / New York, NY or Palo Alto, CA / On-site / Open
Salary

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/uri1f7](http://grnh.se/uri1f7)

Our Site Reliability Engineers will help build the best database management
service for the leading document database server in the world. MongoDB’s Cloud
Management service runs databases holding petabytes of data and processes over
a billion metrics and tens of billions of backup operations every day. But we
have barely begun. In the future, our online database service will auto-scale,
self-heal and hide nearly all of the complexity of running a large scalable
system

------
tjc75
MongoDB, Inc - Site Reliability Engineer - New York, NY or Palo Alto, CA -
Full-time - On-site

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/uri1f7](http://grnh.se/uri1f7)

Our Site Reliability Engineer will help build the best database management
service for the leading document database server in the world. MongoDB’s Cloud
Management service runs databases holding petabytes of data and processes over
a billion metrics and tens of billions of backup operations every day. But we
have barely begun. In the future, our online database service will auto-scale,
self-heal and hide nearly all of the complexity of running a large scalable
system.

------
0n34n7
Its 2016, the words on site is becoming redundant. I'm sitting in South Africa
with a 100Mbps fibre link and 3 24" screens relatively willing to earn
dollars.

How many full stack devs in Ohio?

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11405761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11405761)
and marked it off-topic.

------
kafkaesq
Here's another question for you: Do you guys still require urine tests?

And if so, can you honestly, with a straight face, tell me that you,
personally, find this to be a sensible idea?

~~~
jacques_chester
I think you're thinking of a different company. We don't do urine tests and to
my knowledge never have.

A search of the internal site, including all corporate and HR policies:
[http://i.imgur.com/CKsksxq.png](http://i.imgur.com/CKsksxq.png)

Pivotal Labs started in San Francisco in 1989, mate. C'mon now.

~~~
kafkaesq
Pivotal NYC most definitely did, not too long ago.

~~~
jacques_chester
I've worked at Pivotal NYC for nearly 30 months.

Nobody has ever asked me.

Nobody has ever spoken about taking a test.

Nobody has announced any such policy, or even hinted at it.

Nobody has ever told me they were asked, including the candidates I have
interviewed.

Your remarks are worse than hearsay.

~~~
kafkaesq
My information comes from someone who accepted a job offer there -- and was
sent to a lab to take such a test -- and from conversations with employees at
that office approximately 2 years ago. (Who both basically said, "Yeah, I
don't like it, but what are you going to do?")

There were also, at the time, easily findable statements from one of your
founders (not on your websites; it was in an interview done somewhere) in
which they touted the benefits of drug screening, as it it were a key
ingredient to their success (like pair programming, and making everyone work
the exactly the same hours).

Perhaps the policy has since been phased out, and/or it was only applied to
certain groups (or applied inconsistently during latter stages). If it hasn't
come up in conversation during your time there, that may be because... it's
not something people like to talk about. But by all indications it was
definitely a thing at Pivotal, at one point.

~~~
jacques_chester
I have been here literally that entire period. Nobody has _ever_ mentioned
drug testing taking place at any point.

I interviewed in NYC on October 15th, 2013, nobody mentioned urine testing.

I started working in NYC on February 10th, 2014, nobody mentioned urine
testing.

 _I actually work in this office_. You don't. Your "someone" doesn't. Your
"easily findable statement" doesn't seem so easily findable. All I can find
are your remarks, and one other person on HN with an eerily similar writing
style.

From everything I can tell, you're just wrong and I'd appreciate it if you
stopped repeating a false claim.

~~~
kafkaesq
I don't dispute your own observations; like I said, it's perfectly possible
that the policy was being inconsistently applied. For example, if they were
hired to work in a different group from yours. And as said, it's not all
unsurprising that you wouldn't necessarily know about it. These things happen
all the time in large companies, with distributed teams all over the world.

That said, it's rather uncivil of you accuse someone of lying -- and right
now, you are unambiguously accusing me of lying about the experience of
someone I've known for 20+ years -- just because they have a data point that
you don't.

Even if that data point makes you a tad uncomfortable.

~~~
jacques_chester
It's also uncivil to accuse my employers, repeatedly, of a policy that you
have no hard evidence of or personal experience with, except one person's
hearsay. I understand it's your friend. I am still disagreeing with him or
her.

For those reading along: you will not be asked by Pivotal to submit to such a
test, either when applying or upon being hired.

If this turns out be false, I will personally pay $2,000 to the ACLU or
another charity of your choice.

~~~
kafkaesq
Actually they _do_ have hard evidence of their trip to the drug lab (in the
form of emails; voicemails possibly also; and very likely paper receipts from
the lab itself, if they haven't been thrown out).

More importantly, though -- you're doing better now, but your closing remarks
are still backhanded and wishy-washy. Can't you just say:

"I'm sorry to hear about your friend's experience; all I can say is that
nothing like that has ever happened to me, or anyone at Pivotal I know, and
I'd be very surprised if such a policy, if ever widely applied at Pivotal,
were still in force anywhere in the company."

And leave it at that?

~~~
anoonmoose
That's not a reasonable thing to ask him to say in this situation. I don't
know if you realize this, but you're just some random dude making a claim with
nothing at all to back it up besides that you said it. You said there was info
online, but haven't provided it. You said your acquaintance has hard evidence,
but realistically we're all going to forget about this conversation before you
ever actually provide it.

Sorry dude, this is not a claim you're going to have taken seriously with the
level of info you've provided.

~~~
kafkaesq
_But realistically we 're all going to forget about this conversation before
you ever actually provide it._

Thanks for your interest. But given that you're overtly trolling with that
statement, I think I'll pass.

------
anchetaluis

      Location: Greater St. Louis Area, MO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript/CSS/HTML
      Résumé/CV: https://lewis1371.github.io/Portfolio/dist/
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/luisancheta
      GitHub: https://github.com/Lewis1371

~~~
giis
You are looking for this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11405241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11405241)

------
chetanahuja
PACKETZOOM SEARCHING FOR LUCKY CANDIDATES FOR

SENIOR ENGINEERING ROLE

VISA: H1-B TRANSFERS OK. NO REMOTE FOR THIS POSITION.

(Note: Starting April 1, 2016, we're instituting a policy of hiring only among
the luckier half of the population. Pursuant to that policy, we'll throw away
a randomly selected 50% of applications).

If you have shipped products or built services where you (at least) actually
had to deal with unix at the syscall level (either in the userspace or kernel)
in C/C++ code, we want to talk to you.

If you were responsible for shipping and then maintaining the product for more
than just a few months, we really want to talk to you.

You'd be joining a small, elite team of other misfits who build and run the
PacketZoom stack ([https://packetzoom.com/blog](https://packetzoom.com/blog))
on millions of mobile client devices (iOS, Android and any others we decide to
pursue) as well as our globally distributed cluster of servers running our own
C++/java and Golang code, while harvesting and processing millions of mobile
perf data points in realtime while squeezing every last ounce of performance
out of the hardware. If that sounds like fun to you, please do connect
directly with me (Founder/CEO) via any of the methods in my profile or just
send mails to jobs@ "our domain".

